# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Παλεύω με τις κρίσεις πανικού 9 χρόνια.Δεν αντέχω άλλο...

## Alen

Γεια σας,
Είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και αποφάσισα να γράψω για την δική μου εμπειρία...Ας τα πάρουμε όλα από την αρχή.Πριν ακριβώς 9 χρόνια πήγα να δώσω πανελλήνιες.Ήμουνα ψύχραιμος και το άγχος που είχα ήταν στα φυσιολογικά πλαίσια.Εκείνο τον καιρό όμως αντιμετώπιζα πάρα πολλά προσωπικά προβλήματα...Ήρθαν τα θέματα με μία σχετική καθυστέρηση και ξεκίνησα να γράφω...Περίπου στην μιάμισυ ώρα ένιωσα μία δυσφορία.Σταμάτησα για λίγο να γράφω και πέρασε και συνέχισα να γράφω την έκθεση.Κάτι λιγότερο από τρεις ώρες αφού ξεκίνησα κι ενώ είχαν απομείνει μόλις λίγες λέξεις για να τελειώσω την έκθεση.......ήρθε!Ενιωσα μία έντονη τάση λιποθυμίας,η καρδιά μου άρχισε να χτυπάει σαν τρελλή,ίδρωσα,με έπιασε ένα μικρό τρέμουλο,κρύωσαν τα χέρια μου και δεν μπορούσα να σηκώσω το στυλό για να γράψω!Ήταν η πρώτη κρίση πανικού που έπαθα.Προσπάθησα να ηρεμήσω και μετά από λίγο ζορίστηκα,συντόμευσα την έκθεση και την παρέδωσα άρων-άρων κι έφυγα.Όταν πήγα σπίτι αναρωτιόμουν τι ήταν αυτό που συναίβει...

Στο επόμενο μάθημα διαισθανόμουν ότι θα πάθαινα το ίδιο.Έτσι κι έγινε,από την αρχή του μαθήματος αυτή τη φορά...Πλέον ήξερα ότι είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα.Στο τρίτο μάθημα δεν πήγα καν να δώσω ενώ στο τέταρτο πήγα και πάλι τα ίδια...

Μετά από λίγες μέρες έπαθα την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού εκτός εξετάσεων,μέσα σε τρένο.Έπειτα άρχισα να παθαίνω και σε άλλους χώρους (λεωφορεία,καφετέριες,μέρη με πολύ κόσμο κλπ).Τότε η μητέρα μου με προέτρεψε να πάω σε ψυχίατρο.Δεν ήθελα και ήταν δύσκολη απόφαση αλλά τελικά πήγα.Μου είπε τι έχω και μου έδωσε φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

Μετά από περίπου ένα μήνα και κάτι ένιωσα αρκετά καλύτερα.Η μητέρα μου με πίεσε να πάω να δουλέψω στο μαγαζί που είχαμε και να μην ξαναπάω σε αυτόν τον ψυχίατρο!Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν λίγες μέρες μετά να επανέλθουν πολλά από τα συμπτώματα και να γυρισω στην αρχική φάση.Έπειτα ξεκινάει ένας φαύλος κύκλος με άλλους ψυχιάτρους,νέες φαρμακευτικές αγωγές και ψυχοθεραπείες που δεν οδηγούν πουθενά...


Ερχόμαστε τώρα στο 98.Ο τότε ψυχίατρός μου και η μητέρα μου με πιέζουν να αρχίσω σπουδές.Αν και δεν είχα ξεπεράσει τις κρίσεις πανικού ξεκίνησα μία σχολή αφού ο γιατρός είχε πει ότι θα μου έκανε καλό.Καθημερινά σε όλα σχεδόν τα μαθήματα πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού.Το αποτέλεσμα?Όταν ήρθε η ώρα της πρώτης εξεταστικής πιέστικα τόσο πολύ που δεν άντεξα άλλο και σταμάτησα τη σχολή και λίγες εβδομάδες αργότερα έπαθα κατάθλιψη!...

Η κατάθλιψη ήταν μία τραγική εμπειρία.Δεν μπορούσα καν να βγω από το σπίτι και δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα.Κράτησε περίπου δύο χρόνια.

Το 2002 αποφάσισα να γυρίσω στον πρώτο γιατρό που είχα πάει.Μου έδωσε μιά φαρμακευτική αγωγή που με βοήθησε αρκετά,πάθαινα πλέον λίγες φορές κρίσεις πανικού αλλά και πάλι το πρόβλημα δεν έφυγε τελείως...

Μερικούς μήνες αργότερα,το Γενάρη του 2004 ήρθε το πρόβλημα που με \&quot;τελείωσε\&quot;.ʼρχισα να έχω ημικρανίες,που μου προκαλούν αφόρητο πόνο.Από όταν πρωτοαρώστησα είχα πονοκεφάλους,αλλά οι ημικρανίες είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να το αντέξω.Μέχρι σήμερα οι ημικρανίες έχουν μειωθεί αλλά δεν έχουν αποχωρήσει παρά την φαρμακευτική αγωγή που παίρνω.

Σε όλα αυτά να προσθέσω ότι πάσχω και από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή,αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι πιο εύκολα αντιμετωπίσιμο και θα μπορούσα να ζήσω φυσιολογικά αν είχα μόνο αυτήν.

Αυτή είναι η ιστορία μου συνοπτικά.9 χρόνια παλεύω με όλες αυτές τις ασθένειες και μου έχουν καταστρέψει τη ζωή.Κάποτε ήμουν ένας φυσιολογικός υγιής άνθρωπος που γυμναζόμουνα,αθλόμουνα,διά βαζα,είχα τις παρέες μου,πήγαινα όπου ήθελα...Τώρα έχω καταντήσει ένα ερείπιο που παίρνει όλο φάρμακα.Έχω χάσει τους πολλούς φίλους μου και τη σχέση που είχα.Δεν έχω καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα ούτε να σπουδάσω ούτε να δουλέψω.Το κυριότερο όμως απ \&#039;όλα είναι ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια υποφέρω...Και αυτό που με έκανε να μην αντέχω άλλο είναι οι ημικρανίες...Με έφεραν πέρα από τα όριά μου.Νιώθω πλέον ότι δεν έχω την δύναμη να προχωρήσω.Παλιά έλεγα δεν σκύβω το κεφάλι,δεν το βάζω κάτω.Τώρα πια όμως δεν έχω αυτή τη δύναμη...Οι ημικρανίες με έχουν εξουθενώσει...

Σε όλα αυτά να τονίσω τον αρνητικό ρόλο της μητέρας μου,και πριν αρρωστήσω αλλά κυρίως αφού αρρώστησα.Ποτέ δεν με κατάλαβε πραγματικά-έφτασε σε σημείο να πει ότι κάνω και θέατρο!-και το κυριότερο ήταν συνέχεια σε κόντρα μαζί μου με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω την ψυχική μου ηρεμία.Δυστυχώς κανένας από τους γιατρούς μου που της μίλησαν δεν μπόρεσε να την πείσει να αλλάξει συμπεριφορά.Το καλό είναι ότι πλέον
ζω μόνος εδώ και μερικούς μήνες και έχω λιγότερη επαφή μαζί της.

Μπήκα σε αυτό το forum για να βρω συμπάσχοντες και να ανταλλάξω απόψεις,εμπειρίες,ιδέες και συναισθήματα.Πιστεύω αυτό θα με βοηθούσε.Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να συζητήσει μαζί μου από εδώ ή με prive μηνύματα ή απ\&#039; ευθείας στο e-mail μου.

Θα περιμένω τις απόψεις σας.

Alen

----------


## Black Rose

Η πορεία σου ειναι η \&quot;φυσική\&#039; εξέλιξη της αρχικής πάθησης που ποτε δεν θεραπετηκε ριζικά και αυτο ειναι το δύσκολο σε αυτές τις παθήσεις. Ολοι μας περάσαμε από τα ιδια μονοπάτια Αλεν , περισσότερο ή λιγότερο δύσβατα..

Ξέρεις τι θυμάμαι πάντα με φρίκη? Τους πονοκεφάλους! Το κεφάλι μου πήγαινε να εκραγεί. Με ανακούφιζε να το κρεμάω από το κρεβάτι και να πηγαίνει το αίμα , να κοκκινίζουν τα μάτια... Ομως με την ομοιπαθητική μέσα σε μερικές μέρες έφυγαν εντελώς οι πονοκέφαλοι... Αυτό που με πέθανε κυριολεκτικά ήταν οι αυπνίες. Αυτό ήταν το τελικό κτύπημα! Βρυκολάκιαζα για νυχτες ολόκληρες, μέρες...

Τωρα Αλεν ολα πέρασαν όπως θ διαβάσεις και σε άλλα σημειώματά μου.. Μια δεκαετία κράτησε η μάχη! Νίκησα κατά κράτος! 

Και αφού μπόρεσα εγω μπορείς και εσύ. Σίγουρα μπορείς! Ενας καλός ομοιπαθητικός θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ να ξεπεράσεις τους πονοκεφάλους και όλα τα σωματικά συμπτώματα , θα σε βοηθήσει δυναμώνοντας την ιδιοσυγκρασία σου!

Δίνεις τη μάχη σου και εσύ. ΑΠό αυτήν θα βγεις πολύ πιο δυνατός και κυρίως πολύ πιο καλός άνθρωπος! 

Κουράγιο καλέ μου! Υπομονή και Πίστη στον εαυτό σου! Ολα , όλα τα μπορεί ο ανθρωπος αν αναζητήσει μεσα του τον θείο, τον ανώτερο εαυτό του! 

Καιρός να σκεφτείς!

----------


## perimpanoy

Γεια σου ʼλεν.

Κατ\&#039; αρχάς, δεν είσαι μόνος σου... Πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι, είτε το παραδέχονται έιτε όχι, είτε το γνωρίζουν είτε όχι, έχουν βιώσει τόσο καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια όσο και κρίσεις πανικού. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω βιώσει και από τα δύο (διότι η ζωή χρειάζεται και μια ποικιλία. :Wink:  

Από την άλλη, δεν έχω βιώσει τις ημικρανίες που αναφέρεις, είχε όμως η μητέρα μου ημικρανίες και ξέρω πόσο οδυνηρό μπορεί να είναι αυτό.

Επιστρέφοντας στα ψυχολογικά συμπτώματα, όλα αυτά, για μένα, δεν είναι παρά \&quot;καμπανάκια\&quot; που μας βαράει ο εαυτός μας για να μας δείξει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 

Σίγουρα η θέληση που επικαλείται ο/η Black Rose είναι ο πιο σημαντικός παράγοντας για να ξεπεράσουμε κάτι. Όμως δεν είναι ντροπή, όταν αισθανόμαστε ότι δε μπορούμε να το χειριστούμε ολοκληρωτικά μόνοι μας να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια.

Εμένα λοιπόν προσωπικά μου κάνει καλό η ψυχοθεραπεία, το να συζητώ με κάποιον. Και μόνο το ότι μιλάς σε κάποιον ουδέτερο για σένα, αλλάζει σχεδόν αυτόματα την αυτοαντίληψή σου (χρειάζεται βέβαια και η κατάλληλη χημεία στη σχέση που θα προκύψει μεταξύ σας). 

Μηπως μέχρι τώρα επισκεπτόσουν μόνο ψυχιάτρους, οι οποίοι, καλώς ή κακώς, έχουν την τάση στην πλειοψηφία τους να δίνουν μόνο φάρμακα, ώστε να αντιμετωπίσουν τις βιοχημικές διαστάσεις των συμπτωμάτων, και ασκούν μερικώς μόνο ή καθόλου ψυχοθεραπεία; Έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο να επισκεφτείς κάποιον αμιγώς ψυχόθεραπευτή; (Δε σου προτείνω να παρατήσεις τη φαρμακοθεραπεία, προς Θεού, αλλά ίσως συμπληρωματικά να βλέπεις και κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτή)

Όσο για τις ημικρανίες, η Black Rose θα ξέρει καλύτερα, ίσως επίσκεψη σε ομοιοπαθητικό να είναι πολυ καλή λύση... Εγώ απλώς ξέρω το site ενός φυσιοθεραπευτή που ασχολείται ειδικά με πονοκεφάλους/ ημικρανίες. Δεν κάνω διαφήμιση, δεν έχω πάει η ίδια, αλλά τον έχω δει στην τηλεόραση και φάνηκε καταρτισμένος. Δεν το συνιστώ, απλώς το παραθέτω. Το σιτε είναι: www.physio.gr.

Καλή επιτυχία με ό,τι αποφασίσεις να κάνεις και καλή δύναμη. 

Υ.Γ. Α! Και όσο για το ότι μένεις μόνος σου, είναι ένα ήδη πολύ θετικό βήμα!

----------


## Alen

Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνετε και για τις συμβουλές που μου δώσατε.Έχεις δίκιο Black Rose,η πορεία μου είναι η φυσική πορεία της αρχικής μου πάθησης που δεν θεραπεύτηκε ποτέ και κατέληξε έτσι.Έχω διαβάσει ότι αν οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν θεραπευτούν μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ο ασθενής μπορεί να πάθει κατάθλιψη και έπειτα να υποφέρει από ημικρανίες.Μακάρι να τα καταφέρω να γίνω καλά όπως εσύ.

Ψυχοθεραπεία perimpanoy είχα κάνει τα 4 πρώτα χρόνια αλλά δεν ένιωσα ότι με βοήθησαν.Προφανώς δεν υπήρχε η κατάλληλη χημεία με την ψυχοθεραπεύτρια.Από το Γενάρη που μας πέρασε με παρακολουθεί καινούριος ψυχίατρος-ψυχολόγος με τον οποίο κάνω γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία και νιώθω ότι με έχει βοηθήσει.Σ\&#039; ευχαριστώ για το site του φυσιοθεραπευτή που μου πρότεινες,θα το λάβω υπ\&#039; όψην μου.Εσύ τώρα έχεις αποθεραπευτεί από αυτές τις ασθένειες?

Όσο για τους ομοιοπαθητικούς που μου είπες Black Rose,πέρσι το Μάιο είχα πάρει ένα ομοιοπαθητικό φάρμακο για τις ημικρανίες αλλά απλά με βοήθησε δεν με θεράπευσε από αυτές και το σταμάτησα.Ίσως να φταίει που δεν το πήρα με συνταγή ομοιοπαθητικού γιατρού.Αν έχεις να μου συστήσεις κάποιον καλό ομοιοπαθητικό,αυτόν που πήγες εσύ ίσως,θα το ήθελα πολύ.

Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε.

Alen

----------


## perimpanoy

Γεια σου και πάλι ʼλεν.

Κρίσεις πανικού έχω βιώσει λίγες φορές, τελευταία όχι ευτυχώς...
Όσο για τα καταθλιτπικά επεισόδια, τα παλεύω και ναι, έχουν περιοριστεί σημαντικά. Φυσικά, δε λείπει το άγχος... Κατά τον Yalom, και όχι μόνο, όλοι είμαστε \&quot;ασθενείς\&quot; κατά μία έννοια, αφού όλοι έχουμε \&quot;υπαρξιακό άγχος\&quot; και την ασυνείδητη απειλητική γνώση ότι μια μέρα θα πεθάνουμε.

Γνωρίζω θεωρητικά τη γνωσιακή θεραπεία και πολλοί λένε ότι είναι αποτελεσματική, ιδιαίτερα με καταθλιπτικούς ασθενείς. Ωστόσο, δεν έχω κάνει γνωσιακή. Θεωρώ, πάντως, σημαντικές τις προσφορές της κάθε θεραπευτικής σχολής και σίγουρα θεωρώ σημαντικό το να υπάρχει χημεία με τον ψυχοθεραπευτή, περισσότερο σημαντικό ίσως από το τι τεχνική θα χρησιμοποιήσει ή ποιας θεωρίας οπαδός είναι.

Προσωπικά με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ η γενικότερη διαδικασία αυτογνωσίας στην οποία έχω μπει εδώ και κάποιο καιρό, είτε με ατομική θεραπεία, είτε μέσω συμμετοχής σε ομάδες αυτογνωσίας. 

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ η υπαρξιστική θεραπεία και γενικότερα οι ανθρωπιστικού τύπου ψυχοθεραπείες -προσωποκεντρική, Gestalt- και με έχει αγγίξει πολύ ένα βίβλίο που πρόσφατα άρχισα να διαβάζω του Irvin Yalom, \&quot;Ο δήμιος του έρωτα\&quot;, εκδόσεις ʼγρα.

Αυτά από μένα...

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Alen

Φίλε mcxlvii,
Την ομοιοπαθητική μου την είχε προτείνει και η Black Rose και πριν λίγες μέρες επισκέφτηκα έναν ομοιοπαθητικό γιατρό που μου έγραψε μία συνταγή και χτες ξεκίνησα να παίρνω τα πρώτα μου ομοιοπαθητικά χάπια.Ελπίζω να με βοηθήσουν όπως κι εσένα.Φαίνεται ότι η κλασική ιατρική δεν είναι και τόσο αποτελεσματική αλλιώς δεν θα ταλαιπωριόμουν τώρα 9 χρόνια.Προσπαθεί να καταπολεμήσει τα συμπτώματα μίας ασθένειας όχι όμως την ίδια την ασθένεια από την ρίζα της.Έχεις περάσει κι εσύ απ\&#039; ότι διάβασα πολλά χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας με αυτές τις ασθένειες οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πώς είναι.Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά στη συνέχεια και τα ομοιοπαθητικά να είναι η λύση που έψαχνα.

----------


## Black Rose

Καλε μου Alen, χαίρομαι για την προοδό σου!

η ομοιπαθητική θα σε βοηθήσει να δυναμώσεις σαν ιδιοσυγκρασία, να απαλλαγείς από τις σωματικές ενοχλήσεις ώστε να κερδίσεις χρόνο να ασχοληθείς με σένα, με τη ψυχή σου, τα όνειρα και τις προσδοκίες σου.

Μαζί με την ομοιπαθητική θα δουλέψεις σκληρά με τον εαυτό του, σκληρά και σε βάθος. Με σταθερά μικρά βηματα. Συνδίασε τη θεραπεία με θετικό οραματισμό, με θετικούς στόχους. Να σκέφτεσαι μόνο την επόμενη μέρα. Ουτε μια μέρα παραπάνω, τώρα στην αρχή. 

Στις μερες του πανικού κατάλαβα οτι πρέπει να \&quot;δουλευω\&quot; μόνο για την επομενη μέρα. Ετσι αποβραδίς έκανα ένα απλό οραματισμό, να απλά φανταζόμουν την επομενη μέρα έτσι όπως θα ήθελα να είναι. Για την ακρίβεια έβλεπα τον εαυτό μου και ΒΙΩΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ να ειμαι ευτυχης, να νιώθω ασφαλής.

Μόνος σου θα βρεις την τεχνική. Θα διαπίστωσες και από την εμπειρία του Μιχάλη ότι αυτό που μετράει σε αυτη την ασθένεια ειναι η ΘΕΛΗΣΗ μας.

Συνέχισε! Σε καμαρώνουμε όλοι για το καθε βήμα που κάνεις. 
 :Smile:

----------


## katharmataki

Alen, μη μασάς!!
Μια απ τα ίδια ίσχυαν και για μένα(και ισχύουν δηλαδή αλλά τώρα λιγότερο συχνά):πανικός, ταλαιπωρία, στο φουλ, κατόπιν κατάθλιψη, σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας..
Σα να αλλάξαν κάπως τα πράγματα με την ομοιοπαθητική. Κάνω εδώ και 3 μήνες θεραπεία και απλά μου χει ανεβάσει την αυτοπεποίθησή μου πολύ ψηλά. Έχω \&quot;χτίσει\&quot; βέβαια ένα σωρό φοβίες χρόνο με το χρόνο, και θα χρειαστεί προφανώς αρκετό καιρό για να απαλλαγώ, απο τις βασικές τουλάχιστον, δε ζητώ να γίνω ο iron man!!
Έχει γίνει όμως μια αρχή, και αυτό το νοιώθω.
Όπως είπε και η Black Rose, μικρά μικρά βήματα στην αρχή. Και προς Θεού, όχι καταπίεση στον εαυτό σου, δωστου χρόνο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλα θα πάνε ΟΚ.
Ταυτόχρονα βέβαια, να σε ευχαριστήσω γιατί έδωσες αυτόματα απάντηση στο ερώτημα που με βασάνιζε όσον αφορά τη θεραπεία και μένα και είχα γράψει σε άλλο topic: ομοιοπαθητική ή ψυχοφάρμακα. Τώρα είμαι σίγουρος πως τα ψυχοφάρμακα δε σου προσφέρουν τίποτα άλλο παρά προσωρινή ανακούφιση..
mcxlvii εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. Είσαι νομίζω ο πρώτος που σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα είδες τόσο εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα, μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια. Δίνεις κουράγιο και σε μας για αισιόδοξη πορεία των πραγμάτων..
Όπως φυσικά και η Black Rose, αν μητιάλλο απο τα post της και μόνο, παίρνεις δύναμη..να σαι καλά..

----------


## Alen

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για την ενθάρρυνση,γι\&#039; αυτό το λόγο άλλωστε μπήκα εδώ μέσα,για να συζητήσω με άτομα που έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα και να με συμβουλέψουν όσοι μπορούν.Σήμερα βρίσκομαι στην πέμπτη μέρα της θεραπείας μου με τα ομοιοπαθητικά φάρμακα και από την τρίτη μέρα άρχισαν οι πρώτες παρενέργειες και συγκεκριμένα έντονη υπνηλία αλλά όπως μου εξήγησε ο γιατρός μου και η Black Rose αυτό είναι καλό γιατί δείχνει ότι το φάρμακο ενεργεί.Μου είπε πάντως ο γιατρός μου ότι τις επόμενες ημέρες αυτή η παρενέργεια θα φύγει.Σημασία έχει για μένα να έχει αποτέλεσμα η θεραπεία.
Πολύ θα το ήθελα να συναντηθούμε μία μέρα φίλε μου όταν γίνω καλά,χαίρομαι που εσύ τα κατάφερες κι έγινες καλά και απολαμβάνεις τη ζωή σου με την κορούλα σου και τώρα δίνεις κουράγιο σε μας.Ξέρετε τί σκέφτομαι?Πόσο άτυχος ήμουν και πόσο άδικη είναι η ζωή πολλές φορές.Γιατί το λέω αυτό?Εάν είχα δοκιμάσει ναρκωτικά και είχα γίνει ναρκομανής θα πληρωνα αυτή μου την επιλογή.Αν το είχα ρίξει στο ποτό και είχα γίνει αλκοολικός πάλι θα πλήρωνα μία δική μου επιλογή.Αν οδηγούσα απρόσεκτα ή μεθυσμένος και τραυματιζόμουν από τρακάρισμα θα ήμουν υπεύθυνος των πράξεών μου.Εάν πάλι έκανα έρωτα χωρίς προφυλακτικό και κόλαγα κάποια ασθένεια θα έφταιγα εγώ για την απερισκεψία μου.Στην περίπτωση αυτής της ασθένειας όμως αρρώστησα δίχως να φταίω σε κάτι,χωρίς να έχω κάνει καμία κατάχρηση ή απερισκεψία.Μόνο λάθος-αν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί έτσι- είναι η κληρονομικότητα σε αυτή την ασθένεια,η ευαισθησία μου και τα πολλά προσωπικά προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισα εκείνο το συγκεκριμένο διάστημα.Είναι μία καταραμένη αρρώστια η οποία έρχεται χωρίς να σε προειδοποιήσει και δυστυχώς λόγω της αποτυχίας της κλασικής ιατρικής να την αντιμετωπίσει μένει για πολλά χρόνια...Αυτό είχε σαν συνέπεια για μένα να χάσω τα καλύτερα χρόνια της ζωής μου κάνοντας ουσιαστικά τίποτα χάνοντας τους φίλους μου τη σχέση μου τις σπουδές μου και το κυριότερο να υποφέρω απ\&#039; όλα αυτά τα συμπώματα.Χώρια τις προκαταλήψεις που υπάρχουν γύρω από αυτές τις ασθένειες πράγμα που μου έκανε δύσκολο να εκμυστηρευτώ την ιστορία μου ακόμα και σε κάποιον φίλο μου.Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τις απόψεις σας πάνω σε αυτά που είπα.ʼλλωστε απ\&#039; ότι πρόσεξα όλοι εδώ μέσα τραβιόμαστε χρόνια με αυτές τις ασθένειες.
Όσο για την απορία που σου έλυσα katharmataki,θα μπορούσα να σου πω κι άλλα πολλά περισσότερα πράγματα γιατί πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα με αυτό το θέμα.Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι ότι οι ψυχίατροι είναι οι πιο πλούσιοι γιατροί που υπάρχουν στον κλάδο της ιατρικής αν αυτό σου λέει κάτι...Τελοσπάντων αυτό που έχει σημασία για μένα τώρα είναι να με βοηθήσουν τα ομοιοπαθητικά φάρμακα να ξεφύγω από αυτό το μαρτύριο και να τα καταφέρω να γίνω καλά όπως κάποιοι από εσάς!
Χαίρομαι που έχει ανοίξει αυτή η κουβέντα μεταξύ μας.Πιστεύω μας βοηθάει όλους και ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί!

Alen

----------


## Black Rose

Alen, δεν θελω να σε παρηγορήσω με αυτά που θα σου πω. Τα γεγονοτα σου αναφέρω. 
Μάτωσα, έκλαψα, εξοργήστηκα, κτυπησα το κεφάλι μου κυριολεκτικά στον τοίχο. ΟΛη μου η ζωή για πάνω από 10 χρονια ήταν ενα τεράστιο ΓΙΑΤΙ? Γιατί σε μένα όλα αυτά. Γιατί τώρα ? Χιλιάδες αναπάντητα \&quot;Γιατί\&quot;.. Σε μια φάση της ζωής μου που ολα φαίνονταν τέλεια : τέλεια δουλειά, τέλεια σχέση.. (καλά η σχέση έκοψε πέρα ).

Παράπονο, απελπισία. Ακριβώς τα ίδια έλεγα και εγώ. Δεν έκανα τίποτε, δεν έσφαλα , σε κακοποίησα ποτέ το σώμα μου ... Γιατί? 

Τώρα που μιλάω μαζί σας, ή όταν σκέφτομαι αυτά που πέρασα προσπαθωντας να βρω τις αιτίες του κακού αρχίζω να ξεκαθαρίζω στο μυαλό μου ότι τελικά η ερήμωση της ψυχής μου ήταν που επηρέασε την υγεία μου. 

Και όσο και αν σου φαίνεται άδικο ή παράλογο Alen, αυτή η εμπειρία με έκανε δυνατή, ώριμη, με οδήγησε σε βαθειά μονοπάτια αυτογνωσίας. Δεν λεω ότι ειναι απαραίτητο να περάσουμε από αυτά για να ωριμάσουμε, αλλά όσοι περνάμε από αυτά γινόμαστε καλύτεροι άνθρωποι. Τώρα ευλογώ αυτή τη διαδρομή που έκανα.. έχω ξεχάσει τον πόνο και εχω κρατήσει την ουσία. ΑΥτό που ειμαι σημερα και αυτό που θα είμαι αυριο και στο μελλον. Η Ομορφιά που αναζητάω, η Αλήθεια που θέλω να ζήσω, η Καλοσύνη και η Αγάπη για ολους και για όλα.

Κάνε ότι μπορεις για να γίνεις καλά, ουρλιαξε όταν το νιώθεις, θύμωσε, εξοργίσου αλλά προχώρα. ΠΙάσου απο τη κουπαστή του καραβιού σου και συνεχισε το ταξίδι μέχρι το τέλος, μέχρι το δικό σου λιμάνι.

Εξ άλλου, ο καλός ο καπετάνιος στις φουρτούνες φαίνεται!Ετσι δεν ειναι καλέ μου? :Wink: 

 :Wink:

----------


## Black Rose

Τσάκισες τον φόβο και μας διδάσκεις τον τρόπο! Πέτυχες έναν σημαντικό στόχο Μιχάλη μου, γιατί ΕΣΥ το ήθελες, ΕΣΥ αγωνίστηκες.

Σου στελνω την αγάπη μου .

----------


## katharmataki

Black Rose, σου έστειλα u2u, αν θέλεις διάβασέ το ,

Thnx!!

----------


## Black Rose

Σε ευχαριστω! 

 :Smile: 

Σου \&quot;απάντησα\&quot;.

Καλό Σ-Κ

----------


## Alen

Ελένη και Μιχάλη,
Διάβασα τα τελεταία μηνύματά σας και θα σας πω ποια είναι η άποψή μου πάνω σε αυτά που είπατε.

Έχεις δίκιο Μιχάλη ότι αυτές οι ασθένειες πλήτουν δυνατούν ανθρώπους.Να φανταστείς εγώ πριν αρρωστήσω δεν υπήρχε μέρα που να μην βγω από το σπίτι,ακόμα και καθημερινή που να είχα και διάβασμα.Μία φορά μόνο το διάστημα που προετοιμαζόμουν για τις πανελλήνιες δεν είχα βγει και είχα μείνει μέσα να διαβάσω και ένιωθα ότι κόντευα να σκάσω!Επίσης ήμουν πολύ αθλητικός τύπος με φοβερές αντοχές ενώ τώρα έχω να γυμναστώ ή να αθληθώ λόγω της εξάντλησης που έχω κάτι χρόνια.Επίσης έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι τέτοιου είδους ασθένειες πλήττουν κυρίως τους έξυπνους ανθρώπους.Για παράδειγμα ο Αινστάιν και ο Λίνκολν έπασχαν από μανιοκατάθλιψη.Έχω ρωτήσει το λόγο και μου έχει πει ένας παλιός μου ψυχίατρος ότι αυτό συμβαίνει ότι επειδή οι πιο ευφυείς άνθρωποι έχουν μεγαλύτερο εγκέφαλο άρα περισσότερα νευρικά κύτταρα και συνεπώς μεγαλύτερς πιθανότητες να προσβληθούν από τέτοιου είδους ασθένειες αφού τα νευρικά κύτταρα είναι αυτά που τις προκαλούν.

Όσον αφορά αυτό που είπες Ελένη ότι οι ασθένειες αυτές μας κάνουν πιο δυνατούς και μπορούμε να τις βλέπουμε και με θετικό μάτι εν μέρει έχεις δίκιο από την άλλη όμως μην όμως μην ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι που έχουν περάσει από αυτή την δοκιμασία και όχι μόνο δεν γίναν πιο δυνατοί και καλύτεροι άνθρωποι αλλά έφτασαν στην αυτοκτονία κυρίως αυτοί που έπασχαν από κατάθλιψη.Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό άλλοι τρόποι για να ολοκληρωθείς σαν άτομο και να γίνεις καλύτερος άνθρωπος.Μπορείς να διαβάσεις βιβλία,να επικοινωνήσεις με άλλους ανθρώπους,να αποκτήσεις εμπειρίες και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα.Όχι όμως να περάσεις αυτό το μαρτυρικό μονοπάτι.Ακόμα και όταν θα τις ξεπεράσεις θα έχεις χάσει ένα τεράστιο χρονικό κομμάτι από την ζωή σου το οποίο δεν θα θες να θυμάσαι.

Όσο γι\&#039; αυτό που μου πρότεινες Μιχάλη να σκεφτώ ότι θα ζήσω 1000 χρόνια για να εκπληρώσω τους στόχους μου,μπορεί ακόμα να είμαι νέος-27 χρονών-όμως δεν πρόκειται να ζήσω 1000 χρόνια.Ξέρω το νόημα με το οποίο μου το λες αλλά χρειάζεται να είμαστε ρεαλιστές και να σκεφτόμαστε ρεαλιστικά αν θέλουμε να ξεπεράσουμε τα προβλήματά μας.Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ενώ άλλοι τώρα τελειώνουν τις σπουδές τους και αρχίζουν να χτίζουν την ζωή τους εγώ στα 27 μου παλεύω τώρα 9 χρόνια με αυτές τις ασθένειες έχοντας γίνει ένας υπερκαταναλωτής ψυχοφαρμάκων και παυσιπόνων και έχοντας κάνει δεκάδες επισκέψεις σε ψυχίατρους και ψυχολόγους διχως μέχρι τώρα οριστικό αποτέλεσμα.Μόνη μου ελπίδα πλέον είναι τα ομοιοπαθητικά που μου προτείνατε και εσείς και ελπίζω να με αποθεραπεύσουν πλήρως αυτή τη φορά.

Αυτά είχα να σας πω σαν ανταλλαγή απόψεων και συναισθημάτων.Ελπίζω να συνεχίσετε να μας δίνετε κουράγιο εσείς που τα καταφέρατε έτσι ώστε να βρούμε κι εμείς το σωστό μονοπάτι.

----------


## Black Rose

Καλημέρα Alen,


το ίδιο αισθάνομαι και εγω όταν ο πόνος με καταβάλει, οταν απελπίζομαι. Ανθρωποι είμαστε. Μας τσακίζει ο πόνος. 

\&quot;Τοτε\&quot; στην κρίση και μένα η ζωή μου ηταν ενα πελώριο \&quot;ΓΙΑΤΙ?\&quot; ΄. Γιατί να πρέπει να τα περάσω όλα αυτά? Γιατί σε μένα? Οργή, θυμό, αγανάκτηση, βλαστημούσα την ώρα και τη στιγμή που γεννήθηκα. 

Ειναι θεμα τύχης καλέ μου. Αλλοι είναι πιο τυχεροί αλλά είμαστε λιγότερο \&#039;τυχεροί\&#039;. Δεν είναι τίποτε προγεγγραμένο. Η μαγκιά είναι να κάμουμε την ατυχία τύχη.

Εχεις δίκιο και έτσι είναι, συνάθρωποί μας αυτοκαστράφηκαν, δεν άντεξαν.. Ειναι σαν τον καρκινο. Αλλοι επιβιώνουν και άλλοι όχι. Τα πάντα ειναι θέμα αντοχής. 

Φόρτσα τα πανιά λοιπον! Ο καλός ο καπετάνιος στη φουρτούνα φαίνεται! 


Δεν λεω να σκύψουμε το κεφάλι και να υποταχτούμε στο κισμέτ. λεω να το παλέψουμε με νυχια και με δόντια μωρέ παιδιά και σίγουρα θα βγουμε κερδισμένοι!

----------


## Alen

Είναι ενθαρρυντικό Ελένη μου να βλέπω ανθρώπους να με καταλαβαίνουν στην απόγνωση στην οποία φτάνω πολλές φορές σε σημείο που να νιώθω ότι είμαι καμμένο χαρτί δίχως ελπίδα.Όσο γι\&#039; αυτό που είπες για τον καλό τον καπετάνιο,μία φουρτούνα έχει κι ένα τέλος κι εγώ δεν ξέρω καμία φουρτούνα να έχει κρατήσει 9 χρόνια(και βάλε)σαν τη δική μου.Και ο καπετάνιος άνθρωπος είναι και όσο καλός κι αν είναι οι αντοχές του κάποτε τελειώνουν.Και όταν η φουρτούνα δεν λέει να σταματήσει τα χέρια του αρχίζουν να ξεγλιστράνε από το τιμόνι...

Αν και δεν είναι το θέμα να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις Μιχάλη,πάντως εσύ πρόλαβες και σπούδασες και έκανες οικογένεια.Εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω τίποτα στην ζωή μου ούτε σπουδές ούτε οικογένεια γιατί αυτή η αρρώστεια με βρήκε στη χειρότερη ηλικία που μπορούσε να με βρει,στα 18.Αντί αυτού έχασα και αυτά που είχα και μέχρι τότε(φίλους,την σχέση μου,κοινωνική ζωή).Πάντως οι υπόλοιπες συμβουλές που μου έδωσες πραγματικά με τόνωσαν και μου έδωσαν θάρρος για τη συνέχεια,χρειάζομαι τέτοιου είδους συμβουλές και παροτρύνσεις από σας που έχετε περάσει αυτή τη φάση και νικήσατε.

Χτες συμπλήρωσα ένα μήνα αγωγής με τα ομοιοπαθητικά χάπια.Σε αυτό που μπορώ να πω ότι με έχει βοηθήσει είναι να φτιάξω κάπως το ωράριο του ύπνου μου αλλά όσον αφορά τα άλλα συμπτώματα έχω δει μικρή διαφορά ακόμα.Ο ίδιος ο ομοιοπαθητικός πάντως μου είπε ότι χρειάζεται χρόνος και οι ημικρανίες θα φύγουν τελευταίες.

Θα τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα φίλοι μου.

----------


## Alen

Agaphth Afrodith,
Tha soy pw poia einai h apopsh mou se ayta pou mou eipes.
Kat\&#039; arxhn ola ayta ta xronia den exv meinei me stayrwmena ta xeria.Ekana o,ti pernouse apo to xeri mou kai o,ti htan anthrwpinws dynato gia na to xeperasw.Oson afora tous stoxous pou eipes xerw poly kala ti thelw kai an diavases to arxiko moy mhnyma sto forum eixa xekinhsei to 98 ena IEK gia na spoydasw kai to apotelesma xereis poio htan?Pathaina kathe mera sta mathimata kriseis panikou wspou wftase h wra thw prwths exetastikhs kai oxi mono den antexa alla mou gyrise se katathlypsh!Hthela loipon na spoudasw kai to prospathisa alla to apotelesma eides poio htan.Na sou pw kati?An den exeis ygeia den ginetai tipota.Einai to polytimotero agatho.To thema me tiw kriseis panikou einai oti den tis skeftesai esy opws eipes alla se skeftontai aytes.Kai oso kai na tis kontrareis aytes tha einai ekei na se talaipwroyn.Sto katw katw pas na spoydaseis prepei na exeis kai ayto to vasano apo panw?To thema einai na zei kaneis mia fysiologikh zwh xwris kriseis panikoy o,ti ki an kanei eitai einai spoydes eitai einai doyleia eitai otidhpote allo.Otan exeis kai ayto soy gyrizei mpoymerang.Kai ektos aftou mesa se ayta ta xronia pera apo ayto to IEK poy prospathisa na xekinhsw epixeirhsa ki alla pragmata:mathimata agglikwn gia ptyxio,mathimata plhroforikhs,douleia se magazi.Tipota omws apo ayta den katafera na oloklhrwsw gia ton idio logo.

Se ayto poy symfwnw mazi soy einai na kanei kaneis mikra mikra vhmata poy ton eyxaristoyn.Ayto to kanw kai einai anwdyno.Kai molis fygoyn oi kriseis panikoy kai oi hmikranies poy me talaipwroyn tote tha epidiwxw na oloklhrwsw toys stoxoys moy.Ayto poy lene oi psyxiatroi oti h ergasia se vohthaei na xeperaseis tis kriseis panikou einai mia dikh toys lanthasmenh thewria opws apotyxhmenh einai kai h methothologia me ta psyxofarmaka tous pou apla koukoulwnoun ta symptwmata kai den therapeyoun to provlhma apo th riza tou.An prosexeis tous perissoterous pou ginane kala apo edw mesa ginane me th vohtheia omoiopathitikwn oxi psyxiatrwn.

Oson afora twra ayto pou mou eipes gia ton patera sou,den xerw mporei apo th mia stigmh sthn allh na egine kala kai na phge na doulepsei.H mhtera mou otan eixe katathlipsh kai kriseis panikou den patage sto magazi pou eixe tote kai oses fores patage thn mazeyame meta me to koutali kai thn gyrizame arwn arwn spiti ki etsi anagkasthke ayta ta xronia poy htan arrwsth na valei pwlhtries sto magazi na vgaloyn th douleia.H idia xanapathse otan pleon eixe ginei oloklhrwtika kala kai mporouse na ergastei.

Ayth htan loipon h apopsh mou.Elpizw na ta xanapoume

Alen

----------


## Alen

Αφροδίτη δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κατά αυτό τον τρόπο γιατί απλά δεν μπορώ να κοροιδεύω τον εαυτό μου.Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές.Το θέμα με αυτή την ασθένεια είναι ότι δεν την σκέφτεσαι εσύ αλλά σε σκέφτεται αυτή.Όταν έχεις μία ημικανία δεν μπορείς να προσποιηθείς ότι δεν υπάρχει και να πεις ότι θα ζήσεις φυσιολογικά.Το ίδιο και όταν έχεις μία κρίση πανικού.Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτή η κατάσταση διαιωνίζεται,τότε είναι που χάνεις την ελπίδα σου και γίνεσαι απαισιόδοξος όπως έχω γίνει εγώ πλέον.Η τελευταία μου ελπίδα είναι πλέον τα ομοιοπαθητικά.Σε αυτά στηρίζομαι πλέον Μιχάλη μήπως και γίνει κάτι.Τόσα χρόνια δεν το έβαζα κάτω και μου έλεγαν και οι γιατροί να σκέφτομαι θετικά.Έλα όμως που δεν αρκεί μόνο αυτό όπως αποδείχτηκε.Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε ασθένεια είναι και αν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί κατάλληλα από τη ρίζα της δεν υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα.Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ημίμετρα.Πρέπει να φύγει τελείως όπως κάθε άλλη ασθένεια για να πάψεις να υποφέρεις από αυτήν.Με θετικές σκέψεις κλπ απλά νιώθεις για μια στιγμή καλύτερα.Δεν αποθεραπεύεσαι όμως και ούτε σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοφάρμακα γιατί αυτά απλά κουκουλώνουν τα συμπτώματα.Πρέπει η ασθένεια να ξεριζωθεί τελείως.Γι\&#039; αυτό στράφηκα στα ομοιοπαθητικά ελπίζοντας σε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.

Αυτή ήταν η γνώμη μου πάνω στα τελευταία που είπατε.Αν έχετε να πείτε κάτι πάνω σ\&#039; αυτά θα περιμένω.

----------


## Alen

Αφροδίτη δεν έχεις καταλάβει το σκεπτικό μου.Δεν είναι ότι ο τρόπος σκέψης μου είναι αρνητικός ή ότι είμαι φύσει απαισιόδοξος.Ίσα ίσα που από τη φύση μου είμαι αισιόδοξος χαρακτήρας και όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν το έβαζα κάτω.Τα γεγονότα είναι όμως αυτά που με έχουν κάνει πλέον απαισιόδοξο και να χάνω την ελπίδα μου γιατί είμαι και ρεαλιστής και βλέποντας ότι μετά από τόσα πολλά χρόνια δεν υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα ζυγίζω τα πράγματα και βγάζω τα συμπεράσματά μου.Τώρα με θετικές σκεψούλες που είπες δεν γίνεται τίποτα.Το πολύ πολύ να νιώσεις για λίγο καλύτερα.Ας μην έχουμε αυταπάτες.Ούτε βέβαια αν τους μιλήσεις \&quot;ευγενικά\&quot; όπως είπες.Όπως κι αν σκεφτείς είτε ευγενικά είτε με οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόπο για να διώξεις αυτά τα συμπτώματα αυτά θα σε ταλαιπωρούν ανελέητα.Είναι μία αρρώστεια όπως όλες τις άλλες και πρέπει να αποθεραπευτεί πλήρως.Με ημίμετρα και κομπογιανίτικες μεθόδους δε γίνεται τίποτα.ʼλλωστε στόχος είναι η πλήρης αποθεραπεία όχι η αντιμετώπιση των συμπτωμάτων την ώρα που έρχονται.Και αν είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικές οι προτάσεις σου Αφροδίτη γιατί δεν έχεις δει οριστικό αποτέλεσμα παρά μόνο σέρνεσαι ακόμα όταν έχεις ημικρανίες όπως είπες?Είναι μία ασθένεια που δεν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται και να κουκουλώνονται μόνο τα συμπτώματά της αλλά να ξεριζωθεί βαθειά από τη ρίζα της ώστε να πάψουμε τελείως να υποφέρουμε.Αυτό πρέπει να καταλάβουμε όλοι μας και κυρίως οι γιατροί μας...

----------


## Alen

Αυτό που λες Αφροδίτη έτσι κι αλλιώς το κάνω.Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν επιτείθεμαι με όλα μου τα μέσα?Ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι μου το κάνω,έχω ξεπεράσει τον ίδιο μου τον ευατό.Από κει και πέρα όμως δεν παύει να ειναι μία ασθένεια και να χρειάζεται την κατάλληλη και αποτελεσματική θεραπεία.Γι αυτό το λόγο άλλωστε πάμε στους γιατρούς και παίρνουμε όλα τα φάρμακά τους.Όταν όμως βλέπω μετά από τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα να μην υπάρχει αποτέλεσμα το μόνο επόμενο είναι να χάνω την ελπίδα μου και να βρίσκομαι ένα βήμα από την αυτοκτονία.Με το ψέμα θα ζω μία ζωή?Μία θεραπεία λέγεται σωτήρια όταν σε απαλλάσει τελείως από το πρόβλημά σου.Στη δική σου περίπτωση απλά σε έχει ανακουφίσει έστω σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό από τα συμπτώματα.Μία τέτοια θεραπεία δεν λέγεται σωτήρια.Ο ψυχίατρός μου που ξεκίνησα μαζί του θεραπεία από τα τέλη Γενάρη μου είχε θέσει ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα και μου είχε πει ότι τον Ιούνιο θα είμαι λειτουργικός και σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση.Ο Ιούνιος όμως πέρασε κατά πολύ και παρότι έκανα κατά γράμμα ότι μου είπε σήμερα είμαι μία από τα ίδια.Και όταν τον ρώτησα τί φταίει για το ότι δεν είχαμε τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα μου σήκωσε τους ώμους του από άγνοια.Γι αυτό στράφηκα στην ομοιοπαθητική(βλέπεις επιτείθεμαι με όλα μου τα μέσα και ψάχνω άλλες διεξόδους).Περίπου τρεις μήνες μετά το ξεκίνημα της θεραπείας μου με ομοιοπαθητικά έχω δει μία μικρή βελτίωση στο ψυχολογικό κομμάτι αλλά όχι στις ημικρανίες.Μάλιστα όπως μου εξήγησε ο ομοιοπαθητικός όσο βελτιώνεται το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι οι ημικρανίες θα αυξάνονται επειδή η ενέργεια που θα απελευθερώνεται από αυτή τη θεραπεία θα βγαίνει σε ημικρανίες!Φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή.Τώρα πώς θα μπορώ να είμαι καλά ψυχολογικάόταν θα υποφέρω από το μαρτύριο της ημικρανίας είναι άλλο θεμα.Τον ρώτησα πόσο καιρό θα συνεχιστούν αυτού του είδους οι ημικρανίες που οφείλονται στην αντίδραση του οργανισμού στην αγωγή με τα ομοιοπαθητικά και μου είπε χωρίς να είναι σίγουρος για τουλάχιστον τρεις μήνες.Μετά υποτείθεται και αφού θα έχει θεραπευτεί το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι και οι κρίσεις πανικού θα θεραπευτούν και οι ημικρανίες που οφείλονται καθ αυτού στην αρρώστιά μου.Ένα αβέβαιο μέλλον με αβέβαιη αποθεραπεία... 

Η ειρωνεία ξέρετε ποια είναι?Πριν αρρωστήσω,μέχρι τα 18 μου,δεν είχα πατήσει ποτέ στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς μου ούτε για μία ασπιρίνη!Δεν είχα δει ούτεκαν τη φάτσα της φαρμακοποιού ούτε καν γνώριζα σε ποιον ανήκε το φαρμακείο.Αρρώσταινα μία το πολύ δύο φορές το χρόνο από καμία γρίπη,μπορούσα να αντεπεξέρχομαι απέναντι σε όλες τις υποχρεώσεις μου(σχολείο,διάβασμα κλπ),γυμναζόμουνα,έπαιζα μπάσκετ με αντοχές μεγαλύτερες από άλλους,έβγαινα κάθε μέρα έξω.Τώρα κατέντησα να είμαι αν όχι ο τακτικότερος ένας από τους τακτικότερους πελάτες του φαρμακείου,έχω καταναλώσει τόνους από ψυχοφάρμακα,ηρεμιστικά και παυσίπονα πρόσφατα και ομοιοπαθητικά χάπια,έχωκάνει εκατοντάδες επισκέψεις σε ψυχιάτρους και ψυχολόγους,έχω χαλάσει εκατομμύρια για να γίνω καλά δίχως αποτέλεσμα και γενικότερα έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να λυπάμαι τον ευατό μου.Το χειρότερο απ όλα όμως είναι να ξυπνάς και το πρώτο πράγμα που θα νιώθεις αντί για δίψα,πείνα κλπ είναι ένας αφόρητος πόνος στο μέτωπό σου και η πρώτη κίνηση που θα κάνεις αντί ανάψεις το φως ή να σηκωθείς να πιάνεις με το χέρι σου το μέτωπό σου νιώθωντας ότι το κεφάλι σου πάει να σπάσει από τον πόνο.Και αυτό σε σχεδόν καθημερινή βάση.Απορώ αν θα ξανάρθει ποτέ εκείνη η μέρα που θα είμαι όπως τότε καλά και θα μπορώ να ζήσω μία φυσιολογική ζωή απαλλαγμένος από όλο αυτο το μαρτύριο...

----------


## paramythi

Γιατί ταλαιπωρείς και εσύ τον εαυτό σου βρε Alen; Τι να σου κάνει ο ψυχίατρος πέρα από τη χορήγηση των φαρμάκων, που σωστά ειπώθηκε ότι κουκουλώνουν απλά τα συμπτώματα; Τι θεραπεία σου κάνει;
Και εγώ είχα (και ακόμη έχω σε μικρότερο βαθμό) πονοκεφάλους, ζαλάδες, μουδιάσματα και τσιμπίματα στο κεφάλι από τον Μάρτιο μέχρι σήμερα. Στην αρχή ήταν ανυπόφορο και μάλιστα όλα αυτά μου βγήκαν όταν έκοψα τα φάρμακα. Στην πορεία μειώθηκε η ένταση του πόνου γιατί πήγαινε καλά η ψυχοθεραπεία. Εγώ κάνω ψυχαναλυτική και κάθε φορά που εντοπίζω μια εστία του προβλήματος ανακουφίζομαι και μειώνεται το άγχος μου και συνεπώς οι πονοκέφαλοι. Να ξέρεις ότι όλα μας τα προβλήματα σχετίζονται με τα πρόσωπα της οικογένειάς μας και μόλις τα ανακαλύψεις θα είσαι σε θέση να κατανοήσεις τι σου συμβαίνει πραγματικά.
Να φανταστείς ότι με πιάνει ο κεφάλι μου μόλις σκεφτώ κάτι δυσάρεστο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο άσχετο που δεν με αφορά και το οποίο όμως περικλείει μια κατάσταση που με αγχώνει π.χ απόρριψη, το φόβο της τιμωρίας, ενοχές κ.α. Τώρα αρχίζω και εγώ να κατανοώ τι πραγματικά μου προκαλεί άγχος, άρα και τα συμπτώματα. Και η δική μου ψυχοθεραπεύτρια πιστεύει ότι τα συμπτώματα αυτά είναι συσσωρευμένος θυμός που δεν εκδηλώθηκε ποτέ προς τα εκεί που έπρεπε. 
Αυτή είναι όλη η υπόθεση και σε σένα. Μην σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά ότι έχεις κάποιο οργανικό πρόβλημα. Απλά είναι πολύ φυσικό να διαμαρτύρεται ο οργανισμός σου αφού \&quot;ο σκληρός δίσκος\&quot; έχει υπερφορτωθεί. Υποφέρεις και έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά ξεκίνα κιόλας από αύριο για μια σωστή ψυχοθεραπεία. Προσωπικά έχω δοκιμάσει και γνωστική (παλαιότερα) και ψυχαναλυτική. Ουσιαστική βελτίωση και πιο σταθερά αποτελέσματα βλέπω με τη δεύτερη. Αν θες συστάσεις ευχαρίστως.

Κουράγιο και μην κάνεις κακές σκέψεις

----------


## pops

> _Originally posted by paramythi_
> Τι να σου κάνει ο ψυχίατρος πέρα από τη χορήγηση των φαρμάκων, που σωστά ειπώθηκε ότι κουκουλώνουν απλά τα συμπτώματα;


Αγαπητό Παραμύθι
Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα συμπτώματα είναι δυσβάσταχτα και χρειάζονται άμεσης αντιμετώπισης με φαρμακευτική αγωγή (τα απαλύνουν, δεν τα κουκουλώνουν), μέχρι η ψυχοθεραπεία να βοηθήσει το άτομο να είναι ικανό να χειρίζεται πλέον τις κρίσεις πανικού. Μην τα καταδικάζουμε και τα ισοπεδώνουμε τα πράγματα.

Ένας σωστά εκπαιδευμένος ψυχίατρος μπορεί να προσφέρει ιδανικά και μια κατάλληλη ψυχοθεραπευτική διαδικασία, το πρόβλημα όμως είναι στην Ελλάδα η έλλειψη κατάρτισης στη συμβουλευτική ψυχοθεραπεία σε πολλούς από τους επαγγελματίες ψυχικής υγείας. Και φυσικά πρέπει να συντρέχουν και οι άλλες προϋποθέσεις που έχουμε χιλιοπεί, η χημεία μεταξύ θεραπευτή-θεραπευόμενου και η διάθεση του ασθενή να αλλάξει κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή του με αποφασιστικότητα, χωρίς απλώς να θέλει κάποιον να του χαϊδεύει τα αυτιά.

φιλικά, Ποπς

----------


## paramythi

Καλή μου Pops,

Το να απευθυνθεί κάποιος πρώτα στον ψυχίατρο μόλις διαπιστώσει ένα πρόβλημα το θεωρώ αυτονήτο. ʼλλωστε και εγώ η ίδια έχω εξαιρετική σχέση με τον δικό μου γιατρό και είναι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος που εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα. Είναι όμως κοινό μυστικό ότι η προσέγγιση του προβλήματος διαφέρει μεταξύ ψυχίατρου και ψυχολόγου, (εδώ διαφέρει μεταξύ ψυχολόγων διαφορετικών ειδικοτήτων). Πολύ σωστά έθιξες το γεγονός ότι στην Ελλάδα λείπει η συμβουλευτική κατάρτιση πολλών ειδικών. Ελάχιστοι είναι οι ψυχίατροι που είναι και ψυχοθεραπευτές ή που ενδιαφέρονται να εμβαθύνουν στα προβλήματα του πελάτη τους. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μειώνει σε τίποτα την επιστημονική τους αξία, οι άνθρωποι κάνουν απλώς τη δουλειά τους. 
Επίσης έχεις δίκιο που λες ότι τα φάρμακα δεν κουκουλώνουν τα συμπτώματα, απλά τα απαλύνουν . Εκ παραδρομής αναφέρθηκα σε αυτό. Εννούσα ότι κουκουλώνουν τα αίτια του προβλήματος.
Όταν όμως έχεις μια χρόνια περίπτωση όπως αυτή του Alen, o οποίος μας λέει ότι κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία 4 χρόνια με τον συγκεκριμένο και δεν είδε διαφορά, τότε κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος σκέφτεται ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να λέγονται ευχολόγια σε έναν άνθρωπο που υποφέρει στα νιάτα του ή να τίθενται χρονικοί περιορισμοί για την θεραπεία του ότι π.χ σε 6 μήνες θα γίνει καλά. Ακριβώς τα ίδια έχω περάσει και εγώ. Μια ματιά στις εμπειρίες πολλών μελών του φόρουμ σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι για την αποτελεσματικότητα της θεραπευτικής προσέγγισης των ψυχιάτρων. Δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά ίσως η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν αποτελεί δικό τους αντικείμενο.

Τέλος, μην ξεχνάμε και τον κανόνα που λέει ότι ο καθένας κρίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος ακόμη και όταν υπάρχουν οι αγαθότερες των προθέσεων.

Φιλικότατα

Paramythi

----------


## Alen

Παραμύθι έπεσες μέσα σε αυτό που είπες,αν διαβάσεις το πρώτο μου μήνυμα θα δεις ότι για την αρρώστειά μου και την διατήρησή της ευθύνεται η μητέρα μου η οποία κάνει τα πάντα για να με διατηρεί σε μία κατάσταση ταραχής και να μην έχω ποτέ την ψυχική μου ηρεμία με αποτέλεσμα να παραμένω άρρωστος.Έχω βάλει πολλούς άλλους να της μιλήσουν εκ μέρους μου για να αλλάξει συμπεριφορά αλλά δεν υπήρξε κανένα αποτέλεσμα.Από το Γενάρη κάνω γνωσιακή(γνωστική) ψυχοθεραπεία με τον ψυχίατρο-ψυχολόγο που με παρακολουθεί όμως και αυτού του είδους η ψυχοθεραπεία απλά σε ανεβάζει προσωρινά ψυχολογικά δεν σε θεραπεύει.

Όσον αφορά αυτά που είπες Πόπη στην παραμύθι άλλοι έχουν ισοπεδώσει τα πάντα,εσύ και οι συνάδελφοί σου στον χώρο στον οποίο ανήκεις.Έχει δίκιο σε αυτά που σου είπε η παραμύθι.Τόσο καιρό περίμενα από σένα UTU μήνυμα και εμφανίζεσαι εδώ μόνο και μόνο για να δικαιολογήσεις τους συνάδελφούς σου?Δεν με νοιάζει που δεν μου απάντησες αλλά με εξοργίζει να σε βλέπω να επεμβαίνεις μόνο για να στηρίξεις τους συναδέλφους σου.Εκτός από ανόητο και αφελές είναι και εμπαικτικό και ντροπιαστικό να λες ότι μπορεί να φταίνε οι ασθενείς που δεν γίνονται καλά.Είναι πάγια και προσφηλής όσο και απαράδεκτη τακτική των ψυχιάτρων όταν ο ασθενής παραπονιέται στον γιατρό του γιατί δεν πάει καλά η θεραπεία και γιατί δεν υπάρχουν τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα να ρίχνουν το μπαλάκι στους ασθενείς λέγοντάς τους ότι δεν προσπαθούν αρκετά,τα περιμένουν όλα έτοιμα κλπ.Αυτό κάνεις κι εσύ και είναι τελείως γελοίο.Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν προσπαθώ εγώ και οι υπόλοιποι ασθενείς εδώ μέσα να αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο ζωής μας με αποφασιστικότητα ή ότι θέλουμε γιατρούς να μας χαιδεύουν μόνο τα αφτιά?Σε πληροφορώ ότι και έχω προσπαθήσει με κάθε τρόπο να αλλάξω τον τρόπο ζωής μου(πριν ένα χρόνο μετακόμισα και ζω μόνος μάλιστα) και ούτε θέλω γιατρούς να μου χαιδεύουν τα αφτιά.Το αντίθετο μου έχει συμβεί μάλιστα να μου κάνουν συχνά οι ψυχίατροι-ψυχολόγοι το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου.Μάλλον εσείς οι γιατροί θέλετε κοιμισμένους ασθενείς που να δέχονται ό,τι τους λένε οι γιατροί τους δίχως να φέρουν αντίρρηση.Δεν είναι όμως όλοι οι ασθενείς έτσι γιατί υπάρχουν μερικοί που μπορούν και καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά στη θεραπεία τους όταν αυτή έχει διαρκέσει πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και δεν υπάρχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα.Πολλές φορές έχω νιώσει ότι αντί για γιατρούς έχω μπροστά μου δικηγόρους που προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν τα λάθη τους και την αποτυχία τους με αστεία επιχειρήματα.Κρύβονται πίσω από τη δικαιολογία ότι \&quot;αυτές οι ασθένεις είναι χρόνιες\&quot; και έτσι εξασφαλίζουν μακροχρόνιους πελάτες και μεγαλύτερα κέρδη.Είναι γνωστό πλέον ότι οι ψυχίατροι κοιτάνε πώς να σε κρατήσουν ασθενή όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα για να πλουτίσουν περισσότερο βάζοντας σε τελευταία μοίρα την υγεία των ασθενών.Και αν νομίζεις ότι τα λέω εγώ μόνο αυτά ρίξε μια ματιά στο τόπικ με τις κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες και θα δεις ότι το πιστεύουν και το ξέρουν κι άλλοι ασθενείς από δω μέσα.Βλέπεις λοιπόν ποιος έχει ισοπεσώσει τα πράγματα.Μάλιστα αν δεν το ξέρεις το θέμα της εκμετάλλευσης του ανθρώπινου πόνου από τους γιατρούς έχει φτάσει μέχρι το Δικαστήριο της Χάγης από έναν Γερμανό γιατρό που δεν ανεχόταν την όλη αυτή εκμετάλλευση γιατί βλέπεις υπάρχουν και κάποιοι ελάχιστοι γιατροί με τσίπα και ανθρωπιά που ενδιαφέρονται για τον ασθενή και όχι για την κονόμα αλλά εσύ δε φαίνεται να ανήκεις σε αυτή την κατηγορία και πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρεσαι για την συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη με την κακώς εννοούμενη έννοια.Είναι προσβλητικό και για τις προσπάθειες που καταβάλουμε και για τα λεφτά που ξοδεύουμε και κυρίως για τον πόνο που νιώθουμε να βγαίνεις και να λες ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι ασθενείς που ευθύνονται οι ίδιοι για την αποτυχία της αποθεραπείας τους και ότι τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα!Είσαι έξω από το χορό επειδή δεν είσαι ασθενής και όποιος είναι έξω από το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέει σαν τις εξυπνάδες που είπες.Ας ήσουν εσύ ασθενής και βλέπαμε αν θα πίστευες το ίδιο.Δεν είναι όμως έτσι τα πράγματα και για την αποτυχία της αποθεραπείας φταίνε οι ίδιο οι γιατροί και τα συμφέροντα που παίζονται από πίσω.Έχω ένα βιβλίο που λέγεται ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΓΧΟΣ-ΦΟΒΙΕΣ της Δήμητρας Παππούλια η οποία έπασχε από κρίσεις πανικού για 12 χρόνια και γύρισε σε δεκάδες γιατρούς εδώ στην Ελλάδα αλλά αποτέλεσμα δεν είδε και μόλις πήγε στην Αμερική ο ψυχίατρος εκεί την έκανε μέσα σε ένα μήνα καλά!Ούτε μακροχρόνιες φαρμακευτικές θεραπείες ούτε χρονοβόρες ψυχοθεραπείες.Το βιβλίο αυτό το συνιστώ σε όλους να το διαβάσετε λέει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα και πολλές αλήθειες μεταξύ αυτών και για το βρώμικο κύκλωμα εκμετάλλευσης ασθενών που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.Και από δω και μπρος να είσαι πιο προσεκτική στα σχόλιά σου Πόπη,η υγεία των ανθρώπων δεν είναι αστείο πράγμα και η συναδελφική σου αλληλεγγύη να μας λείπει!!! :Mad:

----------


## pops

Με ξαφνιάζει και με λυπεί πολύ το μήνυμά σου ʼλεν. Δεν ξέρω γιατί θύμωσες μαζί μου τόσο πολύ, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω κάποιες εξηγήσεις γιατί φοβάμαι ότι παρερμήνευσες αρκετά πράγματα:

1. Δεν υπερασπίστηκα συναδέλφους αλλά τους έκανα κριτική συμφωνόντας ότι σπανίζει να βρεις σωστό επαγγελματία τελικά

2. *Δεν είμαι γιατρός*, θα πρέπει να μάθεις τις διαφορές μια μέρα για να ξέρεις ποιους να κατηγορείς

3. δεν απάντησα σε προσωπικό μήνυμα γιατί από λάθος σβήστηκαν κάποια και περίμενα να με προσεγγίσεις γιατί ειλικρινά δεν ήθελα να απαντήσω με ανευθυνότητα σε οτιδήποτε

4. εδώ μέσα μπαίνω κι εγώ και οι συνάδελφοι εντελώς εθελοντικά ξεκλέβοντας από τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου και προσπαθώντας να δίνω κάποια πληροφόρηση, όχι θεραπεία, ψάχνοντας με τις ώρες και μεταφράζοντας υλικό και δίνοντας κάποιες περιορισμένες συμβουλές.

5. Και όπου βλέπω κάποια παραπληροφόρηση ή άδικη γενίκευση, ναι υπερασπίζομαι τον χώρο μου, τονίζοντας όμως ότι _ο σωστός επαγγελματίας_ κάνει_ ιδανικά_ το τάδε, άρα προσέχω να μην γενικεύω και να μη δίνω το αλάθητο σε όλους τους επαγγελματίες ψυχικής υγείας. 

5. ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δεν έχω πει ότι φταίνε οι ασθενείς που δεν είναι καλά και σε παρακαλώ αυτό τουλάχιστον να το ανακαλέσεις. Είναι όμως γεγονός (και όλοι οι συνάδελφοι θα συμφωνήσουν μαζί μου) ότι πολλοί ασθενείς δεν θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν κάποιες αποδεδειγμένα αποτελεσματικές θεραπευτικές μεθόδους, είτε λόγω ταμπού, είτε λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας, είτε λόγο προκαταλήψεων, είτε λόγω πείσματος. Είναι γεγονός αυτό δυστυχώς. Δε γενικεύω όμως μιλώντας για κάθε ασθενή, ούτε για σένα προσωπικά. Ναι υπάρχουν δυστυχώς κάποιοι ασθενείς που δε θέλουν να προσπαθήσουν αρκετά. Γιατί το πήρες τόσο προσωπικά αυτό;

6. Δεν σου άσκησα προσωπική κριτική, θα σε παρακαλέσω να μην κάνεις το ίδιο.

7. Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ειλικρινά λυπάμαι που νιώθεις έτσι. Βρίσκεσαι σε ένα σάιτ της επιστήμης της ψυχολογίας όμως και αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι δέχεσαι την ψυχολογία ως επιστήμη και τις μεθόδους της ως αποτελεσματικές. Στο φόρουμ αυτό πέρα από ασθενείς υπάρχουμε και 3-4 άτομα που διαθέτουμε λίγο από το χρόνο μας βοηθώντας όσο μπορούμε και όσο μας επιτρέπει η δεοντολογία μας να βοηθούμε. Αν θεωρείς ότι όποιος δεν ασθενεί δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μιλήσει, έστω κι αν έχει περάσει χρόνια εκπαίδευσης στα θέματα αυτά, τότε αναρρωτήθηκες μήπως τελικά βρίσκεσαι σε χώρο που δε σε αντιπροσωπεύει; 

8. Φράσεις σου όπως \&quot;μακροχρόνιες φαρμακευτικές θεραπείες ούτε χρονοβόρες ψυχοθεραπείες\&quot; αποδεικνύουν ότι δε γνωρίζεις όλες τις επιλογές που σου προσφέρονται. Αν σε πληροφορήσω, φοβάμαι ότι θα πεις ότι υπερασπίζομαι το σινάφι μου.

Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι ʼλεν. Νομίζω ότι είσαι εξαιρετικά άδικος.

Π.

----------


## Alen

Ξέρω πολύ καλά Πόπη την διαφορά ψυχολόγων-ψυχιάτρων,αντιμετωπίζετε την θεραπεία των ασθενών με διαφορετικό τρόπο με τα ίδια όμως μηδαμινά αποτελέσματα.Βλέπεις είμαι παλιά καραβάνα(δυστυχώς)και ξέρω πολύ καλά τις διαφορές αφού με έχουν παρακολουθήσει και ψυχολόγοι και ψυχίατροι.Συχνά μάλιστα βρίσκεστε σε στενή συνεργασία μεταξύ σας με τα ίδια ανύπαρκτα αποτελέσματα...
Το να λες ότι οι ασθενείς δεν προσπαθούν αρκετά ειναι το ίδιο με το να τους ρίχνεις το μπαλάκι της αποτυχίας της αποθεραπείας τους.Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποιοι ελάχιστοι που το κάνουν αυτό αλλά αυτή η ιδεοληψία που έχετε ότι πολλοί ασθενείς δεν προσπαθούν αρκετά πρέπει να σας φύγει από το μυαλό.Δεν ξέρω κανέναν μα κανέναν που να το κάνει αυτό.Είναι δικά σας δημιουργήματα για να δικαιολογήσετε τα λάθη σας και την αποτυχία σας.Δεν χρειάζεται να ανήκω σε αυτή την κατηγορία ασθενών που ανέφερες για να προσβληθώ,όπως εσύ έχεις την δική σου συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη έτσι κι εγώ συμπαραστέκομαι στους συμπάσχοντές μου σε τέτοιου είδους προσβλητικές κατηγορίες.Δεν ανακαλώ ούτε μισή λέξη από αυτά που σου είπα,εσύ είσαι αυτή που πρέπει να ανακαλέσεις γιατί πρόσβαλες τουλάχιστον ένα μέρος των άμοιρων ασθενών που προσπαθούν να βρουν την υγεία τους.Και πρέπει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ να καταλάβετε εσείς οι ψυχίατροι-ψυχολόγοι ότι δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα να παίρνουμε τα φάρμακά σας με τις βαρύτατες παρενέργειες και την υψηλότατη τιμή που έχουν,ούτε μπορούμε όλοι να ερχόμαστε τόσο τακτικά επισκέψεις στα γραφεία σας και να σας πληρώνουμε τα υπέρογκα ποσά που ζητάτε(δεν είμαστε όλοι πλούσιοι βλέπεις),ούτε είναι τόσο εύκολο να επισκεφτείς έστω για πρώτη φορά έναν ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο λόγω της γνωστής κοινωνικής προκατάληψης που υπάρχει αλλά και της φήμης που κουβαλάτε που από την εμπειρία μου σε πολλούς από σας δεν είναι μόνο φήμη...
Τώρα όσον αφορά το άλλο αστείο που είπες ότι βρίσκομαι σε ένα σάιτ της επιστήμης της ψυχολογίας και ότι αυτό προυποθέτει ότι δέχομαι την ψυχολογία ως επιστήμη και τις μεθόδους της ως αποτελεσματικές,όπως είπε και η Παραμύθι ο καθένας κρίνεται από τα αποτελέσματά του.Τόσα χρόνια δεν έχω δει κανένα αποτέλεσμα από την \&quot;επιστήμη\&quot; σας.Ο μόνος λόγος που μπαίνω εδώ μέσα είναι για να μιλάω με συμπάσχοντές μου και μέχρι τώρα με έχει βοηθήσει ψυχολογικά και μάλιστα έχω κάνει μερικούς φίλους με τους οποίους μιλάω συχνά.Το να ακούω όμως απόψεις σαν τις δικές σου για να στηρίζεται η συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη μου είναι όχι μόνο άχρηστο αλλά ενοχλητικό και εκνευριστικό και μπορώ άλλωστε να το συναντήσω στα γραφεία των συναδέλφων σου.Γι αυτό πες αυτές τις απόψεις σου εκεί που σε παίρνει όχι σε μένα.Οι επιστήμονες του χώρου σου θέλουν ασθενείς ευκολόπιστους,απαθείς και εύκολα χειραγωγίσιμους.Απ ότι κατάλαβες εγώ δεν ανήκω σε αυτή την κατηγορία...Κάποιος που δεν ασθενεί έχει το δικαίωμα να μιλήσει αρκεί αυτά που λέει να βρίσκονται μέσα στα όρια της λογικής και να μην προσβάλουν άλλους πόσο μάλλον ασθενείς οι οποίοι υποφέρουν.
Τέλος θέλω να πω σε όλους μέσα από αυτό το μήνυμά μου ότι η Πόπη μου έστειλε UTU μήνυμα όπου μεταξύ άλλων με απείλησε ότι ο Administrator είναι ενήμερος για τις \&quot;προσβλητικές μου εκφράσεις\&quot; και πολύ ενοχλημένος αφήνοντας υποννοούμενα για την περαιτέρω παρουσία μου στο σάιτ.Να ξέρεις Πόπη ότι έλαβα μηνύματα στο προσωπικό μου mail από άλλα μέλη του σάιτ που με συνεγχάρησαν για όλα αυτά που σου είπα γιατί βρήκαν και αυτοί απαράδεκτα και προσβλητικά τα όσα είπες και με το ζόρι κρατήθηκαν να μην σου πουν κι αυτοί τα ίδια.Μάλιστα κάποιο μέλος μου είπε ότι κι αυτό είχε δεχτεί παρόμοια απειλητικά μηνύματα επειδή πρόβαλλε τη γνώμη του που ήταν αντίθετη με τη δική σας!Έτσι δέχεστε εσείς το διάλογο,την αντίθετη άποψη και την κριτική?Βλέπεις λοιπόν ποιος θέλει να του χαιδεύουν τα αφτιά?Μου θυμίζει τον προηγούμενο ψυχίατρό μου που του είχα πει \&quot;Γιατί δεν δέχεστε να ακούσετε και την αντίθετη άποψη?\&quot; και μου λέει \&quot;γιατί αν το κάναμε αυτό θα χάναμε τον χρόνο μας και την συγκέντρωσή μας σε αυτά που ξέρουμε ήδη!!!\&quot;.Η επιστήμη βασίζεται στην έρευνα για να μπορέσει να προοδεύσει πόσο μάλλον στον πλέον αποτυχημένο κλάδο της επιστήμης την ιατρική και ιδιαίτερα την ψυχιατρική και την ψυχολογία που όσο και αν αυτοδιαφημίζονται τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν άλλα καθώς οι ψυχικές ασθένειες έχουν γίνει κοινωνική μάστιγα και μόνο η κατάθλιψη προσβάλει τον έναν στους τρεις και η αποτυχία αυτών των δύο κλάδων συμβάλλει στην εξάπλωσή τους.Αντί λοιπόν να δεχτείτε την όποια κριτική ή αντίθετη άποψη για να μπορέσετε να διορθωθείτε και να βρείτε πιο αποτελεσματικές μεθόδους θεραπείας όταν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο θυμώνετε,νιώθετε ότι σας προσβάλουν και προσφεύγευτε και σε τέτοιου είδους μπαμπέσικου τρόπου μεθόδους όπως να με απειλείτε ότι θα με αποβάλετε από το σάιτ σας.Αυτό δείχνει τη γενικότερη νοοτροπία που έχετε σαν επιστήμονες.Το μόνο που κατάφερες Πόπη ήταν να πέσεις στα μάτια πολλών μελών εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ γι αυτό καλύτερα να σταματήσει εδώ αυτή η κουβέντα γιατί εγώ μπαίνω εδώ μέσα για να συζητήσω με ομοιοπαθείς μου και να μοιραστώ τον πόνο μου μαζί τους.Και αν έχεις προσέξει το δικό μου τόπικ είναι το μεγαλύτερο με τις περισσότερες απαντήσεις και το έχουν διαβάσει εκατοντάδες.Δεν θα το χαλάσεις εσύ και οι συνάδελφοί σου αποβάλοντάς με από το σάιτ για να ικανοποιήσετε την ματαιοδοξία της συναδελφικής σας αλληλεγγύης επειδή σου είπα μερικές αλήθειες.Μην ξεχνάς ότι εσείς οι ψυχολόγοι-ψυχίατροι δεν υποφέρετε από τίποτα,εμείς είμαστε οι ασθενείς και υποφέρουμε και έχουμε και εσάς από πάνω να μην δέχεστε κουβέντα επειδή εξυπηρετείτε κάποια συμφέροντα.Ας τελειώσει εδώ λοιπόν αυτή η κουβέντα.

----------


## pops

[σημείωση προς όλους προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων:
δεν έχει γίνει καμία απολύτως απειλή και αυτό το σάιτ δεν ακολουθεί τακτικές διαγραφών και απειλών. καλημέρα σας]

ʼλεν δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω, το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι λυπάμαι πολύ για όσα πιστεύεις και σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο.

----------


## Alen

Το αν έγινε απειλή ή όχι το ξέρω εγώ καλά έστω κι αν την έκανες έμεσα.ʼλλωστε απ ότι μου είπε και κάποιο άλλο μέλος έχουν γίνει και σ\&#039; αυτό παλιότερα παρόμοιες απειλές επειδή είπε μερικά πράγματα που δεν σας άρεσαν.Φαντασιόπληκτους θα μας βγάλετε?Κι αν είναι έτσι γιατί δεν μου είπες εδώ στο φόρουμ να το δουν όλοι ότι ενοχλήθηκε ο Administrator παρά μόνο μου το είπες κρυφά με U2U μήνυμα?Γιατί τόση μυστικοπάθεια?Και γιατί ο Administrator ενοχλήθηκε από αυτά που είπα εγώ για σένα και όχι γι αυτά που είπες εσύ για μένα και για μας τους ασθενείς?Μήπως επειδή κατά \&quot;σύμπτωση\&quot; είναι συνάδελφός σου και λειτούργησε και πάλι η συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη σας?Είναι σύμπτωση επίσης ότι στον Administrator ανήκει το σάιτ και μπορεί να διώξει όποιον θέλει?Γενικά θυμάσαι σε παλιότερα U2U μηνύματα να σου φέρω καμία αντίρρηση?Τώρα όμως που είπες αυτά τα απαράδεκτα πράγματα και πρόσβαλες όλους εμάς σου είπα όλα αυτά.Με τις δικές μου απόψεις για τις οποίες λυπάσαι συμφωνούν όλοι οι ασθενείς και μου το είπαν στέλνοντάς μου μηνύματα στο προσωπικό μου μάιλ.Εγωίστρια και ξεροκέφαλη είσαι και δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις αυτό?Για τις δικές σου απόψεις να λυπάσαι και τον διεφθαρμένο χώρο στον οποίο ανήκεις καθώς και τους ασθενείς που θα αναλάβεις υπό την καθοδήγησή σου!Καλή σταδιοδρομία λοιπόν!...Το ότι τα μαζεύεις και φεύγεις από εδώ πέρα εγώ το λέω παραδοχή ήττας ή έστω υπεκφυγή.Περισσότερο απ όλα όμως μου αρέσει που το παίζεις και θύμα μετά από τα όλα απαράδεκτα που είπες που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη αλλά από έναν ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο πώς να περιμένεις ανθρωπιά...

----------


## paramythi

Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί ο Τρωικός πόλεμος έγινε για μια Ελένη και ότι αυτή η δύσμοιρη δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτα. Μπορεί να έριξε μια λοξή ματιά στον Πάρη και αυτός το πήρε τοις μετρητοίς.....

----------


## Alen

Alex αυτό που δεν θα πρόσεξες σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου είναι ότι αυτό που με έχει γονατίσει είναι οι ημικρανίες που έχω από το Γενάρη του Γενάρη του 2004.Σε πληροφορώ ότι οι ημικρανίες είναι κάτι πολύ πιο ανυπόφορο από τις κρίσεις πανικού γιατί τουλάχιστον τις κρίσεις πανικού όταν τις παθαίνεις μπορείς ακόμα και να φύγεις από κει που είσαι και να πάψεις να υποφέρεις ενώ οι ημικρανίες σε βασανίζουν όπου κι αν είσαι ό,τι κι αν κάνεις για να τις σταματήσεις και σε αποσυντονίζουν τελείως γι αυτό έχω απελπιστεί τόσο.Στο πρόβλημα που έχουμε δεν αρκεί μόνο η προσπάθειά μας και η αισιοδοξία που είπες γιατί αυτά έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι δεδομένα.Χρειάζεται και ο κατάλληλος χειρισμός από τους γιατρούς γι\&#039; αυτό άλλωστε πάμε σ\&#039; αυτούς και παίρνουμε τα φάρμακά τους.Όταν όμως βλέπεις να μην έρχονται τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα τότε κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος αντιδρά.Και αν δεν αντιδράμε σε αυτό τον αγώνα που είναι ο μεγαλύτερος της ζωής μας δεν πρόκειται να κερδίσουμε τίποτα.Είναι μέρος της προσπάθειάς μας δες το κι έτσι.

Μιχάλη έχεις δίκιο ότι η κλασική ιατρική είναι αποτυχημένη στον \&quot;σύγχρονο πολιτισμό\&quot; μας.Εξελίσσεται με βήματα χελώνας αδυνατώντας μέχρι σήμερα όχι μόνο να αποθεραπεύσει καθημερινές απλές ασθένειες(πόσο μάλλον τις βαριές και χρόνιες)αλλά να εξηγήσει τις αιτίες που τις προκαλούν.Η ειρωνία είναι ότι αντί να αναγωρίσει αυτή την αποτυχία της αυτοδιαφημίζεται ότι \&quot;κάνει θαύματα\&quot; κλείνοντας τα αφτιά της σε όποιον πάει να της ασκήσει κριτική που θα μπορούσε να την βοηθήσει να προοδεύσει.Αλλά είπαμε πίσω από όλα αυτά κρύβονται και οικονομικά συμφέροντα...

Για να λέμε όμως το ένα για να λέμε και το άλλο,και η ομοιοπαθητική δεν είναι πανάκεια.Δύο άτομα από εδώ μέσα τα βοήθησε να γίνουν καλά το ένα με το πέρασμα πολλών χρόνων μάλιστα όπως μου είπε.Με κάποια άλλα άτομα από δω μέσα που μίλησα που επίσης κάνανε αγωγή με ομοιοπαθητικά φάρμακα δεν είδαν παρά μόνο προσωρινή ανακούφιση κι όχι ριζικά αποτελέσματα.Όσον αφορά εμένα παίρνω ομοιοπαθητικά για πάνω από 3 μήνες τώρα και μπορώ να πω ότι έχω δει μία μικρή βελτίωση στις κρίσεις πανικού αλλά μου έχουν αυξήσει κατά πολύ τις ημικρανίες σαν αντίδραση του οργανισμού απέναντι στα φάρμακα αυτά κάνοντας τον πόνο από αυτές ακόμα πιο αβάσταχτο.Ρώτησα τον ομοιοπαθητικό μου για πόσο θα συνεχιστεί αυτή η αντίδραση και μου είπε για τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες χωρίς να είναι σίγουρος και μου έθεσε σαν χρονοδιάγραμμα ότι του χρόνου τον Ιούνιο θα είμαι κατά 70% καλά(για το υπόλοιπο βλέπουμε).Επειδή όλα αυτά δεν με κάνουν τόσο αισιόδοξο και άλλωστε δεν ξέρω και αν η θεραπεία θα πετύχει και κυρίως επειδή δεν αντέχω άλλο το μαρτύριο με τις ημικρανίες έκανα κάποιες σκέψεις και πήρα κάποιες αποφάσεις τις οποίες θα σας καταθέσω και θέλω να μου πείτε την άποψή σας.

Σκέφτηκα ότι οι ημικρανίες είναι θυμός.Προσπάθησα να σκεφτώ πέρα από την μητέρα μου τί άλλο μου προκαλεί θυμό και με διατηρεί σε αυτή την κατάσταση με αυτά τα συμπτώματα.Κατέληξα ότι είναι η χώρα που ζω.Αυτή τη χώρα την έχω σιχαθεί εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια και χιλιάδες λόγους.Είναι μία απολίτιστη κοινωνία με πολύ χαμηλό επίπεδο διαβίωσης όπου κάθε μέρα κάτι σε πληγώνει ή σε θυμώνει.Οι άνθρωποι εδώ πατάνε επί πτωμάτων,συγκρούονται δίχως λόγο και αξίες όπως ανθρωπιά,φιλία,αλληλεγγύη, γάπη έχουν εκλείψει.Σε μία χώρα που ο ίδιος ο εθνάρχης της έχει αποκαλέσει απέραντο τρελοκομείο το μόνο επόμενο είναι να αρρωστήσεις.Όλα αυτά συν το αδιέξοδο που έχω βρει με τους γιατρούς που η αποτυχία τους είναι μέρος αυτής της κοινωνίας με οδήγησαν στην σκέψη να φύγω σε άλλη χώρα για να αλλάξω περιβάλλον και με λίγη τύχη να βρω εκεί έναν καλό γιατρό.Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε κάποια βόρεια χώρα όπου έχω μιλήσει και με έλληνες μετανάστες και μου έχουν πει ότι εκεί οι άνθρωποι είναι 500 χρόνια μπροστά.Εκεί οι χώρες είναι οργανωμένες και οι κοινωνίες πολιτισμένες.Πρωταρχικός μου στόχος ζώντας σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον είναι να ηρεμήσω και να ανέβω ψυχολογικά(δουλειά που υποτείθεται κάνουν τα φάρμακα)απαλλαγμένος πια από την φρενοβλαβή ελληνική πραγματικότητα.Και όπως είπα αν είμαι και λίγο τυχερός θα βρω και έναν καλό γιατρό και θα με βοηθήσει ακόμα περισσότερο.Όσον αφορά το κλίμα,έτσι κι αλλιώς σαν οργανισμός μου αρέσει το κρύο και το χιόνι και απεχθάνομαι τη ζέστη και φαντάζομαι θα ξέρετε ότι τα ψυχοφάρμακα φέρνουν αίσθημα ζέστης και εφίδρωση.Σε αυτές τις προηγμένες χώρες άλλωστε δεν υπάρχουν οι καταναγκαστικοί θεσμοί που υπάρχουν εδώ και οι οποίοι ευθύνονται για το ξεκίνημα τέτοιων ασθενειών όπως οι πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις(που ισχύει στη δική μου περίπτωση),η υποχρεωτική στράτευση κλπ.Ίσως αν είχα μεγαλώσει σε μία από αυτές τις χώρες να μην είχα αρρωστήσει ποτέ...

Περιμένω λοιπόν τις απόψεις σας πάνω στην απόφαση που πήρα.

----------


## Alen

Δεν τα έβαλα κατ\&#039; ιδίαν με το κράτος Alex.Βέβαια το κράτος ευθύνεται σε μεγάλο ποσοστό για την παρακμή της σύγχρονης ελληνικής κοινωνίας.Όμως εμένα μου φταίει η Ελλάδα σαν λαός και σαν κοινωνία και για την έλλειψη πολιτισμού,την νοοτροπία και την ψυχοσύνθεσή του δεν ευθύνεται το κράτος όχι άμεσα τουλάχιστον γιατί όλα αυτά έχουν τις ρίζες τους από τα αρχαία χρόνια.Δεν είναι σκόπιμο να κάνουμε εδώ πέρα μία συζήτηση πολιτικού ή κοινωνικού περιεχομένου αλλά αφού το έθιξες θα σου πω μερικά πράγματα.

Κατ\&#039; αρχήν στην Ελλάδα οι κυβερνήσεις δεν εκλέγονται με την πλειοψηφία του λαού όπως είπες.Πλειοψηφία είναι από 50% και πάνω.Εδώ κερδίζει τις εκλογές ένα κόμμα αν έχει ποσοστό ακόμα και 44% αρκεί να υπερισχύει του δεύτερου.Έτσι είναι το εκλογικό σύστημα εδώ πέρα.Μάλιστα αν άκουσες σκέφτονται να το ξαναλάξουν για να εκλέγονται οι κυβερνήσεις με πιο συνοπτικές διαδικασίες.Ειδικά στις βουλευτικές εκλογές του 2000 θυμάσαι για τι \&quot;πλειοψηφία\&quot; μιλάγαμε.Το να λες ότι θα προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις τρόπο σκέψης μήπως και δεις τα πράγματα καλύτερα είναι όχι μόνο λανθασμένο αλλά και γλοιώδες αφού κανείς δεν μπορεί να ζει με αυταπάτες χώρια που αυτό βολεύει τους εκμεταλλευτές των λαών,τους πολιτικούς.Το θέμα είναι ότι όπως είπα εγώ δεν τα \&#039;βαλα καθ\&#039; αυτού με το κράτος-που ευθύνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό για την κατάσταση της κοινωνίας-αλλά με τους απολίτιστους ανθρώπους που ζουν σε αυτή τη χώρα και το χαμηλό βιοτικό επίπεδο ζωής που υπάρχει εδώ που δεν με αφήνουν να ηρεμήσω και ανέβω ψυχολογικά και σαν συνέπεια να γίνω καλά.Πριν από περίπου ένα χρόνο η ΝΕΤ είχε κάνει ένα τηλεφωνικό γκάλοπ με θέμα \&quot;Γιατί πιστεύετε οι ψυχικές ασθένειες έχουν εξαπλωθεί τόσο πολύ τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ελλάδα?\&quot; που ήταν και το θέμα της συζήτησης.Υπήρχαν 4 πιθανές απαντήσεις για τους τηλεθεατές και όποιος ήθελε τηλεφωνούσε για να ψηφίσει την απάντηση που πιστεύει και να εκφράσει τη γνώμη του.Δεν θυμάμαι τις τρεις πρώτες πιθανές απαντήσεις αλλά η τελευταία ήταν \&quot;γιατί η Ελλάδα είναι ένα απέραντο τρελοκομείο\&quot;.Όταν τελείωσε η εκπομπή και ανακοινώθηκαν τα αποτελέματα του τηλεφωνικού γκάλοπ πρώτη με διαφορά επικρατέστερη απάντηση βγήκε ότι \&quot;επειδή η Ελλάδα είναι ένα απέραντο τρελοκομείο\&quot;.Αυτή την άποψη έχουν οι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας για την ίδια τους τη χώρα.Δεν με εξέπληξε το αποτέλεσμα του γκάλοπ αφού ξέρω ότι αυτή είναι η αλήθεια.Θα έπαιρνα κι εγώ να ψηφίσω αλλά η γραμμή ήταν από 090 αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα άλλαζε τίποτα αφού η διαφορά ήταν συντριπτική.

Περιμένω τις απόψεις και των άλλων φίλων του φόρουμ για την απόφασή μου να πάω σε άλλη χώρα για να αποθεραπευτώ.Όσοι δεν συμφωνείτε με τις απόψεις μου για τη χώρα που ζούμε μην το λαμβάνετε υπ\&#039; όψην σας,απλά πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας δίχως να επηρεαστείτε απ\&#039; αυτό.

Alex σ\&#039; ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου.

----------


## Alen

Μιχάλη το έχω πει πολλές φορές εδώ στο φόρουμ και θα το πω για μία ακόμα και τελευταία φορά.Σε αυτή την αρρώστεια δεν αρκεί μόνο η προσπάθεια και η θέληση.Αυτά είναι δεδομένα.Ποιος τυφλός δεν θέλει το φως του?Πέρα από την προσπάθεια και τη θέληση του ασθενή παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο και ο σωστός χειρισμός από τη μεριά του γιατρού για να του δοθεί η σωστή θεραπεία καθώς και το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον στο οποίο βρίσκεται αλλά και η στήριξη που έχει από τα δικά του πρόσωπα.Εγώ σκέφτηκα με βάση τη λογική μου όπως είπες και έκανα την επιλογή μου να αλλάξω χώρα και να αναζητήσω εκεί πέρα την θεραπεία μου.Εδώ όλοι οι γιατροί που έχω πάει έχουν αποτύχει και το περιβάλλον με επηρεάζει πολύ αρνητικά.Δεν είναι η \&quot;ματιά\&quot; με την οποία βλέπεις ένα κοινωνικό περιβάλλον που παίζει ρόλο αλλά το πόσο ταιριάζει η ιδιοσυγκρασία σου με αυτό.Με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να προσαρμοστώ κι ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ γιατί είμαι άνθρωπος πολιτισμένος και δεν μπορώ αυτή την μιζέρια,τη μισαλλοδοξία και το χαμηλό βιοτικό επίπεδο που υπάρχει εδώ πέρα γι\&#039; αυτό πήρα αυτή την απόφαση να ζήσω αλλού για να μπορέσω να γίνω καλά μακριά από αυτές τις αρνητικές επιρροές.Εδώ έτσι κι αλλιώς βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο οπότε δεν έχω τίποτα να χάσω από το να αναζητήσω την αποθεραπεία μου αλλού...

----------


## stella

Καλησπέρα,Alen.
Διάβασα όλα σου τα posts και ειλικρινά σε δικαιολογώ απόλυτα που σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις ένα τόσο μεγάλο βήμα για να αλλάξεις ριζικά τη ζωή σου.Προφανώς έχεις σκεφτεί αρκετά μέχρι να καταλήξεις σε αυτή τη λύση.Κι εμένα μου έχει περάσει από το μυαλό να αναζητήσω διέξοδο φεύγοντας για κάπου μακριά.Χρειάζεται όμως πολύ κουράγιο και υπομονή.Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που θα λυπηθείς αφήνοντάς το εδώ;Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να σε ωθεί να βρεις μια διαφορετική λύση;Οι αρνητικές εμπειρίες που είχες από γιατρούς και ψυχολόγους δεν αποκλείουν το γεγονός να υπάρχει εκεί ε΄ξω κάποιος που πραγματικά να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει...
Ό,τι κι αν αποφασίσεις τελικά,σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχία και να είσαι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένος...
Φιλιά... :Wink:

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

Ο ψυχίατρος,ψυχολόγος και κάθε είδους σύμβουλος ουσιαστικά δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο απ το να προσπαθούν να ενισχύσουν ή να κινητοποιήσουν τις δυνάμεις που υπάρχουν μέσα μας για να επιτευχθεί το θεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα.Το θάυμα της θεραπείας δεν το κάνουν αυτοί...απλώς στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το προκαλούν ...το μεγάλο θαύμα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι στον εαυτό μας.Τα φάρμακα που δίνουν αλληλεπιδρούν με ένα υπάρχον βιοχημικό υπόστρωμα που απλώς χρειάζεται μια ενίσχυση,οι ψυχοθεραπευτικές προσεγγίσεις τους απευθύνονται σε μια ήδη υπάρχουσα ψυχική δομή που απλώς θέλει λίγο σκούντημα...μια κινητοποίηση.Δεν είναι θεοί για να μας ξανακατασκευάσουν και σε καμμιά περίπτωση μην φανταστούμε οτι τους αναλογεί το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της θεραπείας μας...αυτοί είναι απλώς τα ένζυμα...είναι η μαγιά που θα φουσκώσει το ζυμάρι...δεν είναι όμως ούτε το αλεύρι αλλά ούτε και το τελικό ψωμί...αυτά ανήκουν στον καθένα απο εμάς.Χωρίς τη μαγιά βέβαια ...το ψωμί δεν θα γίνει νόστιμο και λαχταριστό ...αλλά και με τη μαγιά μόνο δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραχθεί καθόλου ψωμί.Η καλή συνεργασία και των δυο είναι που δίνει το άριστο αποτέλεσμα αλλά τα υλικά τα βάζουμε εμείς....εκείνοι απλώς βοηθούν σε κάποιες διαδικασίες που για κάποιους λόγους αργοπορούν ή μπλοκάρονται.Ο καθένας μας έχει τον πραγματικό θεραπευτή μέσα του...κι αυτός είναι τελικά που αναζητάει την βοήθεια εξωτερικών συνεργατών (είτε αυτοί είναι ψυχολόγοι,είτε σύμβουλοι είτε απλώς φίλοι) αλλά κρίνει και την καταλληλότητα τους.Ο θεραπευτής όμως πάντα υπάρχει μέσα μας...κι απόδειξη αυτού είναι ακόμα και η ασθένεια που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο απο μια ύστατη προσπάθεια της ψυχικής μηχανής να προφυλάξει κάποιες δομές της.

----------


## ΖΗΝΑ

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ . ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ .ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΠΛΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ ,ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙ\&#039;ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ .ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ Ή ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΡΕΣΤΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ;ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΕΣΤΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ .ΤΕΛΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ,ΛΕΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ , ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ.ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝΙΣΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΠΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ .ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΕΜΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΣΟΥ .ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## Alen

Stella σ\&#039; ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου και την κατανόησή σου.Σε πληροφορώ ότι θα έφευγα και αύριο για το εξωτερικό απλά περιμένω να μαζέψω χρήματα για να πάω.Έχω πλεόν καταλάβει ότι εδώ πέρα δεν έχω ελπίδα να γίνω καλά και γι\&#039; αυτό θέλω να αναζητήσω την τύχη μου αλλού.Δύο μέλη του φόρουμ που κατάφεραν να αποθεραπευτούν μετά από πολύ καιρό το πέτυχαν αυτό αλλάζοντας χώρα πράγμα το οποίο τους βοήθησε πολύ.Σκέψου κι εσύ Stella μήπως αυτό θα ίσχυε και στην δική σου περίπτωση.Αν θα μου λείψει κάτι εδώ είναι ο πολιτικός χώρος στον οποίο είχα αρχίσει να δραστηριοποιούμαι τα τελευταία χρόνια(όσο μου το επέτρεπε το πρόβλημά μου)και ίσως το σπίτι στο οποίο είχα μετακομίσει τον τελευταίο χρόνο.Έπειτα μην ξεχνάτε ότι εκεί που θα πάω δεν θα πάω για μόνιμα αλλά για να αποθεραπευτώ.

Κάνεις λάθος Λογόψυχε που λες ότι ο ρόλος των γιατρών είναι επικουρικός.Αν ήταν έτσι θα κάναμε λίγες επισκέψεις σε αυτούς και θα καθόμασταν να γίνουμε από μόνοι μας καλά.Σε μία ασθένεια,οποιαδήποτε κι αν είναι η φύση της,ο ρόλος του γιατρού είναι βασικός και καθοριστικός για την πορεία της αποθεραπείας του ασθενή.Γι\&#039; αυτό θεωρείται ότι το να είναι κάποιος γιατρός δεν είναι μόνο επάγγελμα αλλά λειτούργημα.Βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και η προσπάθεια και η θέληση του ασθενή αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα αλλά τον κύριο λόγο για την αποθεραπεία τον έχουν οι γιατροί.Ένας παλιός μου γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι η επιτυχία της θεραπείας εξαρτάται κατά 80% από τα φάρμακα και κατά 20% από την ψυχοθεραπεία.ʼσχετα από το αν ο συγκεκριμένος γιατρός έπεσε μέσα στα ποσοστά όσον αφορά από τι εξαρτάται η επιτυχία της θεραπείας,το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ο ρόλος των γιατρών δεν είναι απλά βοηθητικός.Όσο για το άλλο που είπες ότι οι γιατροί δεν είναι θεοί,σίγουρα δεν είναι,κανένας δεν είναι θεός αλλά σε πληροφορώ ότι οι περισσότεροι γιατροί το παίζουν θεοί και πιστεύουν ότι ασκούν το κορυφαίο επάγγελμα στην κοινωνία άσχετα με την αποτελεσματικότητά τους.Έχω δει γιατρούς να φέρονται όχι μόνο άσχημα αλλά και υπεροπτικά απέναντι στους ασθενείς τους εξαιτίας αυτής της μεγάλης ιδέας που έχουν για τον ευατό τους.

Ζήνα όντως με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ που μετακόμισα τον τελευταίο χρόνο σε καινούργιο σπίτι και ζω μακριά από τη μητέρα μου αν και συχνά έβρισκε προφάσεις για να έρχεται σπίτι μου ώσπου της το έκοψα κι αυτό.Απαλλάχτηκα από την καθημερινή της γκρίνια,τους τσακωμούς και όλα τα αρνητικά ερεθίσματα που μου έδινε λόγω του χαρακτήρα της(μεμψημηρία,απαισιοδοξί α,κατήφια,νευρικότητα,άγχο  κλπ).Μακάρι να είχα μετακομίσει νωρίτερα,ίσως τα πράγματα να ήταν καλύτερα τώρα όσον αφορά την υγεία μου.Δεν έχω διαβάσει για την δική σου ιστορία της αρρώστειάς σου πάντως παρ\&#039; ότι έχω απαλλαγεί σε μεγάλο ποσοστό από το βάρος της μητέρας μου φαίνεται αυτό να μην φτάνει και τα συμπτώματα παραμένουν γι\&#039; αυτό θα κάνω αυτή τη μεγάλη αλλαγή πηγαίνοντας σε άλλη χώρα όπου πιστεύω το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον θα με βοηθήσει,θα με ηρεμήσει και θα με ανεβάσει ψυχολογικά και προπάντων θα είμαι μακριά από τη μητέρα μου,πιο μακριά αυτή τη φορά!

Θα τα ξαναπούμε με όλους σύντομα

----------


## Black Rose

Alen,

στο εχω ξαναπει και θα στο πω και σήμερα. Το ότι έφυγα για το εξωτερικό δεν σημαίνει οτι για αυτό και μόνο έγινα καλά. Ειχα την επαγγελματικη δυνατότητα να κανω αυτη την επιλογη. 

Επέλεξα να φυγω γιατι δεν ήθελα να ανησυχήσουν οι δικοι μου από το μαύρο χάλι μου. 

Εκεί λοιπον, δεν έκανα διακοπές, ήμουν μέσα στη πραγματική ζωή με μια δουλειά ιδιαίτερα αγχωτική. Ευτυχώς είχα πολυ καλό μισθό και κατάφερνα να πληρώνω τον ψυχαναλυτή μου (έφτασα να πηγαίνω και τρεις φορες την βδομάδα). 

Το ότι έγινα καλά οφείλεται στη σκληρή μάχη που έδωσα με εμένα την ίδια, στην επιμονή μου, στο πάθος μου για τη ζωή, στο πείσμα μου και κυρίως στην υπομονή μου, Αλεν. Εμπιστευόμουν απόλυτα την γιατρό μου αλλά όχι εντελώς τον ψυχαναλυτή μου. Δεν μου πολυ άρεσε η μέθοδός του, αλλά είπα στον εαυτό μου \&quot;Σκάσε και προχώρα! Χρησιμοποίησέ τον!\&quot; 

Εδενα το κεφάλι μου με επίδεσμο για να μην εκραγεί απο τον πονοκέφαλο, φόραγα απο πάνω περούκα και πήγαινα στο γραφείο. Εβαζα δεκα στρώσεις μεικ απ κάτω απο τα μάτια για να κρύβω τους μαύρους κύκλους της αυπνίας. Δεν το έκανα για να κρυφτώ. Εδινα την εντόλη στον εγκέφαλό μου στο πως θέλω να είμαι. Πρόβαλα και σαν εικόνα αυτό που θα ήθελα να είμαι.

Θεραπείες ή μέθοδοι που εφαρμόζει ο κάποιος με επιτυχία δεν σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο θα συμβεί και με κάποιον άλλον. Ο καθένας μας είναι ένας διαφορετίκός οργανισμός, μια μοναδική και μη αντιγραφόμενη προσωπικότητα, μια μοναδική ψυχή. Ακούμε, διαβάζουμε, κρίνουμε και αποφασίζουμε να δοκιμάσουμε...

Οπου και να πάμε Alen, τα προβλήματα θα μας ακολουθούν όσο δεν λύνονται. Δυστυχώς δεν ΄\&quot;κωλώνουν¨από τις αποστάσεις, τρέχουν με ταχύτητα φωτός, και τσουπ θα τα βρεις μπροστά σου. 

Αλλα τι να σου πω, αν νομίζεις ότι ΜΟΝΟ αν πας στο εξωτερικό θα γίνεις καλά, αν έτσι το νομίζεις έτσι θα είναι. Θα αλλάξει η ψυχολογία σου, θα αλλάξεις περιβάλλον, θα γνωρίσεις νέα πράγματα.. αλλά αυτό καλέ μου, είναι μόνο το περιτύλιγμα... η ουσία είναι αλλού, είναι βαθιά μέσα μας... και για αυτό το ταξίδι πρέπει να ανοίξεις πανιά...

----------


## Black Rose

...ταξίδι στη ζωη !

----------


## Alen

Ελένη δεν είπα ότι έγινες καλά μόνο επειδή πήγες στο εξωτερικό.Σε βοήθησε πολύ πάντως.Εσύ η ίδια μου είχες πει ότι όταν πλέον είχες δει ότι είσαι βαριά άρρωστη αποφάσισες να φύγεις στο εξωτερικό γιατί είχες σιχαθεί την κατάσταση σε αυτή τη χώρα και τη φρίκη της Αθήνας όπως ακριβώς είπες.Μου είπες ότι ήθελες να μείνεις μακριά και από τις ερωτήσεις αλλά αν ήθελες μόνο αυτό θα μπορούσες να πας σε μια άλλη πόλη της Ελλάδας μακριά από τους δικούς σου και να εργαστείς εκεί.ʼλλωστε μου είπες ότι το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον που βρήκες στη ξένη χώρα που πήγες σε βοήθησε.Αν είχες μείνει εδώ μπορεί να μην είχες γίνει ποτέ καλά...

Το να θα εργαστεί κάποιος κατά τη διάρκεια της αρρώστειάς του είναι δική του επιλογή την οποία εγώ θεωρώ λανθασμένη.Σε μια τέτοια βαριά ασθένεια ο οργανισμός πρέπει να είναι επικεντρωμένος στην αποθεραπεία του.Οποιαδήποτε απασχόληση,είτε είναι δουλειά είτε είναι σπουδές επιβαρύνουν τον οργανισμό στην προσπάθεια αυτή.Δεν είναι σκοπός να καταντήσουμε να φοράμε περούκες και να βάζουμε τόνους μέικ-απ για να μην μπορούν οι άλλοι να δουν τα χάλια μας.Η υγεία είναι πάνω απ\&#039; όλα και όταν δεν την έχεις θυσιάζεις όλα τα άλλα για να την αποκτήσεις πάλι.ʼλλωστε δεν μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με κάτι όταν είσαι πλέον σε βαριά κατάσταση.Ούτε εγώ πάω στο εξωτερικό για διακοπές ούτε για σπουδές πάω για το σημαντικότερο αγαθό,να μπορέσω να βρω πάλι την υγεία μου.
Αυτό που μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει αν και το έχω πει πολλές φορές εδώ
είναι ότι ο λόγος που φεύγω είναι γιατί θέλω να απαλλαγώ από την άθλια και φρενοβλαβή ελληνική πραγματικότητα που με επηρεάζει αρνητικά καθημερινά.Πιστεύω και ελπίζω εκεί που θα πάω να βρω πιο πολιτισμένους ανθρώπους οι οποίοι θα φέρονται πιο ανθρώπινα και το βιοτικό επίπεδο να είναι ανώτερο.Όλα αυτά θα με ηρεμήσουν και θα με ανεβάσουν ψυχολογικά.Αυτός είναι ο στόχος μου.

Κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός δεν παύουν όμως να υπάρχουν κοινά και ομοιότητες μεταξύ κάποιων ανθρώπων και αυτές οι ασθένειες πλήτουν αποκλειστικά τους ευαίσθητους ανθρώπους άρα έχουμε ένα βασικό κοινό μεταξύ μας και τη στιγμή που εμείς ζούμε στην ίδια κοινωνία λαμβάνουμε τα ίδια ερεθίσματα που πολύ πιθανόν να ερμηνεύουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο συνεπώς να υπάρχουν και κοινοί τρόποι αντιμετώπισης απέναντι στο πρόβλημά μας.Γι αυτό το λόγο προέτρεψα την Στέλλα να σκεφτεί να κάνει το ίδιο με μένα,κάτι το οποίο άλλωστε είχε σκεφτεί από μόνη της από πιο πριν.

----------


## kotoula

Καταρχάς καλημέρα σας.
Παρακολουθώ αυτό το τόπικ κάμποσο καιρό μα είναι η πρώτη φορά που δημοσιεύω κι εγώ το κατιτίς μου...

Εμένα φίλτατοι δεν μου πέφτει και πολύ λόγος για το επιστημονικό του πράγματος, είτε από πλευράς διπλωματούχων θεραπόντων ιατρών είτε από πλευράς ασθενών που έμαθαν πολλά με την τριβή και την κατανάλωση ουσιών και ωρών σε ιατρεία.

Μπορώ να μιλήσω απλά μέσα από μια μικρή γνώση που μου έδωσε η δουλειά μου.

Είμαι μεταφράστρια και πριν από αρκετό καιρό ασχολήθηκα με τη μετάφραση ενός ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC με τίτλο Τhe tranquillizer trap, δηλαδή η παγίδα των ηρεμιστικών.

Είναι το χρονικό μιας ολόκληρης διαμάχης που ξέσπασε πριν χρόνια στην Αγγλία αναφορικά με τη μακροχρόνια χορήγηση ηρεμιστικών (κυρίως βενζοδιαζεπίνης) σε ασθενείς που απλά ζήτησαν τη βοήθεια του ειδικού όταν έπαθαν μερικές κρίσεις πανικού.

Αυτό που με συγκλόνισε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι πως ο ιατρικός σύλλογος της Αγγλίας γνωστοποίησε και έκανε σύσταση στους γιατρούς του 
να μην συνταγογραφούν πάνω από 4 εβδομάδες ηρεμιστικά σε ασθενείς και ακόμα περισσότερο να μην κάνουν συνδυασμούς αυτών.
Και αυτό διότι ήταν αποδεδειγμένο ότι η μακροχρόνια λήψη αυτών των φαρμάκων το μόνο που προκαλεί είναι εθισμό και δεν απομακρύνει το πρόβλημα παρά γίνεται γενεσιουργός αιτία του.

Το θέμα έχει πάρει προεκτάσεις με ανθρώπους που μήνυσαν τη γνωστή μας ROCHE επειδή στο φύλλο οδηγιών της δεν ανέφερε ότι τα ηρεμιστικά της μπορούν να προκαλέσουν εθισμό μετά από λήψη κάποιων εβδομάδων.

Όλοι γνωρίζουμε τι σημαίνει εθισμός, με νόμιμες ή παράνομες ουσίες.
Η ουσία παύει να έχει ευεργετικές δράσεις επάνω μας και γίνεται ανάγκη στον οργανισμό.
Δεν έχουμε έλεγχο της ζωής μας παρά δυσάρεστες επιπλοκές και δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά αν δεν το αποφασίσουμε η ίδιοι να κόψουμε.

Το φαινόμενο της υπερκατανάλωσης ηρεμιστικών είναι διαδεδομένο και στην χώρα μας και δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά.
ʼνθρωποι έχουν χάσει χρόνια από τη ζωή τους γιατί δεν αντιλήφθηκαν ότι είχαν γίνει εξαρτημένοι και συνέχιζαν να καταναλώνουν με τις χούφτες χάπια που στις ενδείξεις τους υπόσχονταν ότι θα απαλύνουν και θα εξαφανίσουν τα συμπτώματα. 

Αλέν ή ʼλεν, μπορεί ήδη να το ήξερες αυτό ή μπορεί να μην κάνεις χρόνια χρήση αυτών των ουσιών.
Αν όμως πίνεις κοκτέιλ μολότοφ επί χρόνια κάνε μικρή έρευνα στο 
διαδίκτυο. Ίσως σε βοηθήσει.
Αν όμως δεν βγει τίποτα, μην απελπίζεσαι. Ο χρυσός οδηγός είναι γεμάτος ψυχιατρολόγους!

Σας χαιρετώ και πάω για ύπνο.
Φιλικά, Μαρία.

Υ.Γ. μερικά links για το θέμα :
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/panorama/tranquillisers/1312741.stm
http://www.benzo.org.uk/panorama.htm
για το σκέλος των άρθρων περί φαρμακευτικής αγωγής της διαταραχής πανικού
http://www.neurodiagnosis.gr/panikos.htm
http://www.medlook.net.cy/article.asp?item_id=1616

----------


## Alen

Μαρία σου βγάζω το καπέλο γι\&#039; αυτά που είπες και αποκάλυψες.Δεν έχουν όλοι το θάρρος να το κάνουν αυτό.Φυσικά και ξέρω το πρόβλημα του εθισμού από τα ηρεμιστικά γιατί είναι πρόβλημά μου ειδικά το τελευταίο διάστημα.Έχω καταντήσει να παίρνω καθημερινά 2 1/2 χάπια Zanax του 1 mg.Παλιά έπαιρνα μόνο ένα αλλά όσο παιρνάει ο καιρός εκτός από τον εθισμό που προκαλούν ο οργανισμός ζητάει μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες από τα ηρεμιστικά.Αν δεν το πάρεις έχεις συμπτώματα εθισμού,χειρότερα από αυτά που προκαλεί το τσιγάρο.Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι έχουν αυξητική τάση στην λήψη τους από τον οργανισμό,σκοπίμως κατασκευάζονται έτσι για να αυξάνονται και τα κέρδη από τις φαρμακευτικές εταιρίες που τα πουλάνε.Τα ψυχοφάρμακα και ειδικά τα ηρεμιστικά στην πραγματικότητα πρέζες είναι,ψυχοτρόπες ουσίες που εκτός από τον εθισμό που προκαλούν έχουν και τραγικές παρενέργειες.Στις πιάτσες των ναρκομανών πολλά από αυτά τα φάρμακα κυκλοφορούν σαν ναρκωτικά(πχ Ypnostanton).Το ηρεμιστικό Lexotanil είναι το φάρμακο με την μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση στην αγορά.Δυστυχώς αυτά δεν ανακοινώνονται και δεν είναι γνωστά για ευνόητους λόγους.Σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες όπως αυτή που ζούμε με τόση διαφθορά η εκμετάλλευση των ασθενών και η εξουθένωσή τους με αυτό τον τρόπο είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη αφού δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος στους γιατρούς και τα φάρμακα και προστασία απέναντι στους ασθενείς.Στα φυλλάδια που συνοδεύουν τα φάρμακα μέσα στην συσκευασία τους αναγράφεται μόνο ό,τι συμφέρει τις φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες για να είναι και νομικά καλυμμένες αλλά τους πραγματικούς κινδύνους από αυτά τα φάρμακα δεν τους γράφουν πουθενά.Έχω τσακωθεί τόσες φορές με γιατρούς μου ειδικά για το θέμα των παρενεργειών αλλά αυτοί υποστήριζαν ότι τα φάρμακα αυτά δεν έχουν παρενέργειες,περνάνε από ελέγχους για τυχόν παρενέργειες πριν βγουν στην αγορά,ότι εγώ πιθανόν να έχω κάποια υπαιρευαισθησία σε αυτά και γι\&#039; αυτό μου προκαλούν κάποιες παρενέργειες,ότι είναι ιδέα μου ότι έχω κάποια παρενέργεια για την οποία διαμαρτύρομαι και όταν τους λέω ότι όλους όσους ξέρω που παίρνουν τέτοια φάρμακα έχουν παρενέργειες λένε ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει αλλά ισχύει το αντίθετο.Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι οι παρενέργειες και η εξάρτηση γίνεται μέρος του όλου πρόβλήματος και μένουν στο να υπερασπίζονται τα φάρμακά τους για τους γνωστούς λόγους.Απορώ όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να απεξαρτηθώ από αυτά πώς θα το κάνω...

Ο χρυσός οδηγός είναι γεμάτος από ψυχιατρολόγους αλλά κενός από ανθρώπους γι\&#039; αυτό βρισκόμαστε όλοι εδώ πέρα...

----------


## adda

καλησπέρα σας και απο μενα... διαβασα τις σελίδες σου αλεν και θα ήθελα να εκφέρω και εγω την γνωμη μου και μάλλον να μου διευκρινίσεις και κάποια πράγματα... πρώτον θα ήθελα να μάθω αν δουλεύεις τώρα και αν ναι τι δουλειά κάνεις και επίσης θα ήθελα να μου -πεις επειδη διάβασα πως σκέφτεσαι να φύγεις απο την χώρα, αν το κάνεις μονο και μονο γιατι πιστεύεις πως θα γίνεις καλά και αν τελικά καταφέρεις να φύγεις , έχεις σκοπο να μην δουλεύεις εκει που θα πας για να επικεντρωθεις στην θεραπεία σου;;;;;;;;;
σόρυ για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις μου αλλα θα ήθελα να καταλάβω τι σκέφτεσαι γιατι έχω ψιλομπερδευτει.... :Wink:

----------


## Alen

Adda μάλλον δεν διάβασες προσεχτικά τα προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου.Ο βασικος λόγος που θέλω να φύγω στο εξωτερικό τώρα είναι για να γίνω καλά.Έτσι κι αλλιώς είχα σκοπό να φύγω στο εξωτερικό κάποια στιγμή αφού γίνω καλά και τελειώσω τις σπουδές μου αλλά τα πράγματα δεν πήγαν όπως τα είχα προγραμματίσει και αυτή η αλλαγή θα γίνει πιο σύντομα.Ελπίζω εκεί εκτός από την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος που πιστεύω ότι θα με βοηθήσει να βρω κι έναν καλό γιατρό γιατί είδες η κατάσταση πώς είναι εδώ πέρα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν εργάζομαι γιατί απλά μου είναι αδύνατο να ασχοληθώ με κάτι.Κατά καιρούς είχα ασχοληθεί με διάφορα πράγματα(εργασία,σπουδές σε κάποιο ΙΕΚ,μαθήματα πληροφορικής κλπ)αλλά είτε τα παράταγα είτε τα τελείωνα με το ζόρι και όλα κακό μου κάνανε στην υγεία μου γιατί με επιβάρυναν με επιπλέον άγχος,κούραση και πίεση.Μάλιστα οι σπουδές στο ΙΕΚ μου επιδείνωσαν την κατάσταση της υγείας μου αφού ενώ είχα μόνο κρίσιεις πανικού μου γύρισε σε κατάθλιψη.Τώρα που θα πάω στο εξωτερικό δεν θα εργαστώ,θα επικεντρωθώ πλήρως στην αποθεραπεία μου και μετά θα κοιτάξω όλα τ\&#039; άλλα.Η υγεία είναι το πολυτιμότερο αγαθό και αν δεν έχεις αυτό δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα και κάνεις τα πάντα εφ\&#039; όσον μπορείς για να την ξαναποκτήσεις πόσο μάλλον όταν έχεις υποφέρει τόσο πολύ από την αρρώστεια που σε ταλανίζει τόσα χρόνια.Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρω μπροστά μου αλλά αφού πρώτα αποθεραπευτώ.

Ελπίζω να σου έλυσα τις απορείες σου και να ξεμπερδεύτηκες τώρα. :Wink:

----------


## PAnick

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου alen ότι δεν μπορείς και δεν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι (εργασία, σπουδές) όσο οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι σε έξαρση.

Θα σου πω ότι η αποθεραπεία απο τα ηρεμιστικά, αγχολυτικά γίνεται σταδιακά και σου δίνει το περιθώριο να προσαρμοστείς (πάντα με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού σου). Δεν είναι εύκολο στο λέω γιατί το βιώνω αυτή την εποχή μειώνοντας τα xanax, ειχα ξεκινήσει με 3 είμαι στο 1,5 τη μέρα, αλλά η γιατρός μου με είχε προετοιμάσει ότι θα έχω κάποιες παρενέργειες κι έτσι προσπαθώ να μην δίνω μεγάλη σημασία στις ταχυκαρδίες και την υπερένταση που νοιώθω.

Θα σε ρωτήσω και κάτι όμως:
- Πιστεύεις ότι τις κρίσεις πανικού δεν θα τις πάρεις στη \&quot;βαλίτσα\&quot; σου πηγαίνοντας στο εξωτερικό; άσε που πιστεύω ότι θα αυξηθούν αν βρεθείς σε άγνωστο περιβάλλον που αναπόφευκτα θα σε αγχώσει
- Πως θα ξέρεις αν η επιλογή του γιατρού σου εκεί θα είναι η σωστή;

 :Smile:

----------


## Alen

Χαίρομαι Panick που συμφωνείς ότι όταν οι κρίσεις πανικού βρίσκονται σε έξαρση δεν μπορεί κάποιος να εργαστεί ή να σπουδάσει.Δυστυχώς πολλοί χάφτουν το παραμύθι των γιατρών ότι η απασχόληση με κάτι κατά τη διάρκεια της ασθένειας βοηθάει τον οργανισμό σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.Η αλήθεια είναι όμως ότι όχι μόνο δεν τον βοηθάει αλλά τον επιβαρύνει και μπορεί να υποτροπιάσει την κατάσταση κάποιου.Για να λέμε την αλήθεια πάντως υπάρχουν μερικοί γιατροί που παραδέχονται ότι ο ασθενής δεν είναι σε θέση να εργαστεί ή να ασχοληθεί με κάτι όσο είναι άρρωστος.Γι\&#039; αυτό λοιπόν καλό είναι για τον καθένα εφ\&#039; όσον μπορεί να βάζει σε προτεραιότητα την αποθεραπεία του χωρίς να ασχολείται με κάτι ταυτόχρονα.

Θα απαντήσω τώρα στις σωστές ερωτήσεις σου.Τις κρίσεις πανικού και τις ημικρανίες πράγματι θα τις πάρω μαζί μου όπου κι αν πάω.Στόχος μου όμως είναι η αλλαγή αυτή να με ανεβάσει ψυχολογικά και να με βοηθήσει να ηρεμήσω.Αν το καταφέρω αυτό θα απαλλαγώ από τα συμπτώματα αυτά αφού η φύση της ασθένειας είναι ψυχολογική και ως γνωστόν το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον επηρεάζει άμεσα τον ασθενή.Κι αν είμαι λίγο τυχερός και εκεί που πάω βρω κάποιον γιατρό που να μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει περισσότερο από όλους αυτούς που δοκίμασα εδώ τότε θα είμαι σε καλό δρόμο όσον αφορά την αποθεραπεία μου και όλα τα συμπτώματα αυτά θα μπορέσω πλέον να τα πετάξω στα σκουπίδια.

Τώρα πού ξέρω αν θα βρω εκεί κάποιον καλό γιατρό...εδώ πού ήξερα αν θα βρω?Μάλιστα είχα πάει σε γιατρούς θεωρούμενους κορυφές εδώ πέρα από αυτούς που εμφανίζονται και στις τηλεοράσεις και κάνουν κηρύγματα.Το αποτέλεσμα όμως ήταν μηδέν.Στη χώρα που θα πάω θα ζητήσω μία λίστα από γιατρούς και θα επιλέξω κάποιον ελπίζοντας πια ότι θα είναι καλός.ʼλλωστε πιο πολύ βασίζομαι στην αλλαγή περιβάλοντος και κλίματος.

Alex εμένα η πορεία μου όσον αφορά τα ηρεμιστικά είναι αντίστροφη με τη δική σου.Ξεκίνησα με μικρές δόσεις και συνέχισα με μεγαλύτερες κυρίως γιατί το ζητούσε ο οργανισμός μου.Τώρα δυστυχώς έχω πάθει εξάρτηση από τα Zanax και παίρνω 2 1/2 την ημέρα από 1 που έπαιρνα παλιά.Το έχω ξαναπεί και παλιότερα η προσπάθεια και η θέληση σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν αρκεί γιατί αυτά είναι δεδομένα.Αν αρκούσαν μόνο αυτά θα είχαμε ήδη γίνει καλά.Πέρα από αυτά χρειάζεται και ο κατάλληλος χειρισμός από τους γιατρούς ώστε να δοθεί στον ασθενή η κατάλληλη θεραπεία και να βρεθεί ο ασθενής σε ένα ήσυχο και υποστηρικτικό περιβάλλον πράγματα τα οποία εγώ δυστυχώς δεν είχα αντιθέτως μάλιστα συναίβαινε το αντίθετο γι\&#039; αυτό πήρα αυτή την απόφαση να πάω σε άλλη χώρα και να αναζητήσω εκεί την αποθεραπεία μου.Όντως κάθε οργανισμός και χαρακτήρας είναι διαφορετικός και επηρεάζεται και αντιδρά διαφορετικά σε ξεχωριστά ερεθίσματα και συνθήκες και αυτό πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπ\&#039; όψη στην αποθεραπεία κάποιου.

Μαρία φαντάζομαι θα έμαθες τις τελευταίες αποκαλύψεις σχετικά με τη ROCHE και το φάρμακό της Tamiflu για την αντιμετώπιση της γρίπης των πτηνών.Τελικά υπάρχει πολύ βρώμα μέσα σε αυτή την φαρμακοβιομηχανία.Το κακό είναι ότι είναι ότι πολλά από τα φάρμακα που παίρνουμε για τις δικές μας αρρώστιες παράγονται από αυτήν...

----------


## PAnick

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> Μείωσα σταδιακά το Xanax και άρχισα να παίρνω σταδιακά Tranxene όσπου σταμάτησα το Xanax και είμαι πλέον με 1/4 Tranxene των 20mg ημερισίως (αν έχω έντονη κρίση πανικού καταφεύγω στο Xanax). Το Tranxene και η δόση έχει μικρότερη επίδραση σε σχέση με αυτήν του Xanax που έπαιρνα. Όταν διέκοψα το Xanax για τρεις μέρες είχα πρόβλημα. Καταλάβαινα ότι ο οργανισμός μου το ζητούσε. Είχα ναυτία, ζαλάδες, ταχυπαλμία, άγχος και όταν το πήρα μία φορά γιατί δεν άντεχα τα συμπτώματα φύγαν μετά από ένα μισάωρο. Τότε κατάλαβα ότι επρόκειτο για εθισμό στον εν λόγω φάρμακο. Έκανα υπομονή 3 μέρες τα συμπτώματα εξασθένησαν μέχρι που φύγαν εντελώς.


Είμαι στην δεύτερη μέρα απόλυτης διακοπής του xanax. Τα ξεκίνησα πριν 4 μήνες για κρίσεις πανικού, με δοσολογία 3 την ημέρα έφτασα σταδιακά στο 1 1/2. Η γιατρός μου έκρινε απαραίτητο να τα σταματήσω, και μου τα αντικατέστησε με lexotanil. Παράλληλα βέβαια παίρνω και 2 ladose/μέρα.
Η πρώτη μέρα διακοπής του xanax ήταν ένας εφιάλτης, με γύρισε μήνες πριν που δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω απο τις ταχυπαλμίες, τρέμανε τα χέρια μου, δεν μπορούσα να σταθώ όρθια, κρύωνα χωρίς λόγο... σήμερα είναι η δεύτερη μέρα, λιγώτερα τα συμπτώματα, αλλά υπαρκτά. Κάνω κουράγιο, γιατί ξέρω ότι θα περάσει κι αυτό. 
Αλλά ειλικρινά, μόνο τώρα κατάλαβα τι πρέπει να περνάνε οι ναρκομανείς στο στάδιο της απεξάρτησης. ΦΡΙΧΤΟ !!!
 :Frown:

----------


## Absurd_Brain

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, ένα ακόμη μέλος της παρέας, ένας ακόμη που μπλέχτηκε στα δίχτυα του γενικευμένου άγχους και των κρίσεων πανικού.

Αντιμετωπίζω τισ κρίσεις εδώ και ένα μήνα και μπορώ να πω πως με χαροποιεί το γεγονός πως βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι που έχουν έρθει αντιμέτωπει με αυτό το πρόβλημα πολύ απλά γιατί αυτό με κάνει να μην αισθάνομαι μόνος....

Διάβασα αρκετές από τισ δημοσιεύσεις και τις απαντήσεις σας, απαντήσεις που με προβλημάτισαν ή με συγκίνησαν και πήρα την απόφαση να συμμετάσχω και εγώ σε αυτή την κοινότητα.

Το πιο δόκιμο θα ήταν να παρουσιάσω την δικη μου ιστορία αν και αρκετά μακροσκελής και πεπλεγμένη....Από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου το άγχος ήταν και είναι ο μόνιμος συνοδοιπόρος μου. Η ένταση αυξάνοταν συνεχώς τους τελευταίους μήνες της σχολικής μου ζωής καθώς οι δικοί μου έφταναν σταδιακά στον αναμενόμενο χωρισμό με τσακωμούς, βίαια σκηνικά και δυστυχώς κορυφώθηκε πέντε χρόνια αργότερα όταν μετά από έναν έντονο διαπληκτισμό με τον πατέρα μου την επόμενη μέρα ξύπνησα με νευρολογικό επεισόδιο, συγγενικό της σκλήρυνσης κατά πλάκας, που με ανάγκασε να νοσηλευτώ σε νοσοκομείο για δύο μήνες. Τα \&#039;σημάδια\&#039; που μου άφησε ήταν πολλά και κάποια, ευτυχώς λίγα, παραμένουν ακόμη. Τα κατάφερα όμως και βγήκα νιητής από αυτή την μάχη και έστω με καθυστέρηση 2,5 ετών τελείωσα και το πανεπιστήμιο.

Πάνω που είχα πιστέψει πως επιτέλους έφτασε η στιγμή να ηρεμήσω τα πράγματα πήραν εντελώς διαφορετική τροπή. Πέρασα έναν πλύ άσχημο χωρισμό και η παράλληλη εντατική αναζήτηση εργασίας με φόρτιζαν συνεχώς ψυχολογικά μέχρι που έφτασε το δεύτερο ψυχοσωματικό ξέσπασμα πριν δύο μήνες. Όλα ξεκίνησαν με ενοχλήσεις στην καρδιά μου(τσιμπήματα), μούδιασμα στην αριστερή παλάμη, πλάκωμα στο στήθος, εξάψεις, τρέμουλο, αίσθηση πνιγμού ή απώλειας της αναπνοής, με αποκορύφωση την επίσκεψη μου στα επείγοντα περιστατικά ενός νοσοκομείου καθώς ένοιωθα πως το έμφραγμα μου τυπάει την πόρτα.

Καθαρές οι εξετάσεις αλλά η αγωνία ΄φτασε στο αποκορύφωμα.Ζήτησα και επισκέφτηκα έναν άλλο καρδιολόγο ο οποίος μου είπε πως όλα είναι φυσιολογικά και έκανε μια φευγαλέα νύξη για επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο γεγονός που μεγάλωσε την ένταση.

Μετά από μία βδομάδα με επισκέφτηκαν ο πανικός και η απελπισία...Θυμάμαι ακόμη τισ τρεις μέρες που πέρασα καρφωμένος στο κρεβάτι λουσμένος στον κρύο ιδρώτα και σκέφτοντας μόνο τον θάνατο μου που έμοιαζε νε πλησιάζει όλο και πιο κοντά.Ευτυχώς που αν και μ ικρή αυτή η νύξη του καρδιολόγου ήταν αρκετή για να πάρω την απόφαση να επισκεφτώ έναν ψυχοθεραπευτή.

Διαταραχή πανικού και αγοραφοβία η διάγνωση χωρίς ακόμη να είναι ολοκληρωμένη. Διαβάζω συνεχώς βιβλία, sites ή γράφω τις σκέψεις μου σε ένα ημερολόγιο και συνειδητοποιώ πως μάλλον πάσχω από γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή σε επικάλυψη με κρίσεις πανικού, Με λίγα λόγια είμαι νευρωσικός με τη βούλα ή έχω γεννηθεί αγχωμένος όπως αναφέρει και η Panick.

Ευτυχώς με τη βοήθεια του θεραπευτήάρχισα να αντιμετωπίζω την κατάσταση σε ότι αφορά τουσ πανικούς και βλέπω πως πέτυχα κάποια πράγματα μικρά αλλά σημαντικά για μένα. Το σημαντικότερο από όλα είναι πως κατάλαβα ότι μόνος μου με βάση την αντίδραση μου στα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα έφτασα σε αυτό το σημείο όπως όλοι μας εδώ χωρίς να είμαστε οι μοναδικοί υπεύθυνοι όμως!

*Και αν κάπου φτάνεισ μόνος σου μόνος σου και με την κατάλληλη βοήθεια, όποια και αν είναι αυτή που ταιριάζει σε εσένα και μόνο εσένα, μπορείς να ξαναβγείς. Με το δικό σου ρυθμό με τη δική σου μέθοδο χωρίς να συγκρίνεις ή να πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου απότομα.*

Ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του πιστεύω και πάνω απόλα τη δική του ψυχοσύνθεση και δεν έχει κανείς δικαίωμα να τον λατακρίνει για αυτό. Απεχθάνομαι τα φάρμακα και δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μέχρις στιγμής αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως πως κατακρίνω κάποιον που τα χρησιμοποιεί. Απλώς αναφέρω αυτό το παράδειγμα γιατί διέκρινα μια αντιπαλότητα σε ένα άλλο τοπικ και νομίζω πως είναι λάθος...Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι ακόμη πιο λάθος αυτή η αναφορά μου......

Έγραψα πάρα πολλά και σας ζητώ συγγνώμη αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής θα μπορούσα να γράψω πολύ περισσότερα. Επιτρέψτε μου όμως να κάνω δύο τελευταίες επισημάνσεις και μία ερώτηση...

Είχε ποτέ κανείς σας τα τσιμπήτα στην καρδιά ακόμη και σε καταστάσεις που δεν ένοιωθε πανικό απλά αγχωνόταν ή τον έπιανε ανησυχία και έχει ακούσει από κάποιον καρδιολόγο κατα πόσο το κρύο επηρεάζει αυτά τα συμπτώματα?

Ψυχολόγε σε ένα ποστ σου αναφέρεις πως είναι λάθος να ανησυχούμε και να τρομάζουμε για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από το θάνατο....Επείδη πέρασα και το περνώ ακόμη το λούκι της ματαιοδοξίας θα ήθελα να σου πω μόνο το εξής.

Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι ο θάνατος είναι μία στιγμή? Έχεις αναρωτηθεί πόσες στιγμές σπαταλάς για να σκέφτεσαι μία απλή στιγμή της ζωής σου και μάλιστα την πιο απλή μιας και δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πότε πως και γιατί θα έρθει? Δεν είναι χαζομάρα όλων μας να σπαταλάμε όλες αυτές τισ στιγμές? Αναλογίσου λίγο αυτό και ίσως βρεια απαντήσεις σε κάποιες από τισ ανησυχλιες σου...Ίσως να σε βοηθήσει αυτή σκέψη όταν ο ψυχαναγκασμός σου σε οδηγήσει πάλι εκεί όπως κάνει σε εμένα με χαμηλότερο ρυθμό όταν φέρνω αυτήν την σκέψη στο μυαλό μου και την επεξεργάζομαι όσο πιο΄ήρεμα μπορώ.....

Είδα ότι αρκετοί ρωτούν για σχετικά βιβλία και επιτρέψτε μου να προτείνω τρία που μπορεί να είναι ήδη γνωστά σε κάποιους...
1. \&#039;Νικήστε τις φοβίες\&#039; του Isaac Marks -γκουρού του φόβου για πολλούς- Εκδόσεις Μέδουσα
2. \&#039;Ξεπερνώντας τον πανικό-Ένας οδηγός αυτοβοήθειας με γνωσιακές συμπεριφοριστικές τεχνικές του Derrick Siloveεκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα\&#039;
3. Και από την ίδια σειρά το \&#039;Ξεπερνώντας το ʼγχος\&#039; της Hellen Kennerley

Απολογούμαι για άλλη μια φορά για το μέγεθος του ποστ......

----------


## Alen

Panick εγώ όταν έχω έντονη ημικρανία και ξαπλώνω στο κρεβάτι δίχως να μπορώ να κουνηθώ από τον πόνο τότε νιώθω σαν πρεζάκιας της Ομόνοιας.Σε καταλαβαίνω τί περνάς και απορώ πώς θα τα καταφέρω κι εγώ όταν έρθει η ώρα να τα κόψω.Το ότι στα αντικατέστησε με κάποιο άλλο ηρεμιστικό είναι καλό γιατί έτσι θα υποφέρεις πολύ λιγότερο.Το πρόβλημα που σου είχαν δημιουργήσει τα Zoloft που αναφέρεις στο τόπικ σου μου το είχαν προκαλέσει κι εμένα από το Γενάρη μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη που τα έπαιρνα.Τα πράγματα είχαν γίνει πολύ χειρότερα όσο έπαιρνα και τα Risperdal.Αυτή η κατάσταση με είχε κουράσει όχι μόνο σωματικά αλλά και ψυχολογικά.Επίσης με τη ζέστη υπέφερα κι εγώ,ως γνωστόν τα ψυχοφάρμακα προκαλούν αίσθημα ζέστης στον οργανισμό και εφίδρωση και το καλοκαίρι ειδικά εδώ στην Αθήνα ήμουν όλη μέρα με το air condition μέχρι τα μέσα Οκτώβρη και ήρθε ο λογαριασμός υπερφουσκωμένος(ενός κακού μύρια έπονται).

Absurb είναι λάθος να παραγνωρίζουμε όσους μας έβλαψαν και φτάσαμε εδώ πέρα και να ρίχνουμε ευθύνες στον ευατό μας για το πώς αντιμετωπίσαμε κάποια εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα εκτός και αν όντως ήμασταν ακραίοι σε αυτό.Το ότι είμαστε ευαίσθητοι σαν χαρακτήρες δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να περνάμε αυτή τη δοκιμασία σε κάποια φάση της ζωής μας.Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι περισσότεροι που προσβάλλονται από τέτοιου είδους ασθένειες προέρχονται από προβληματικό οικογενειακό περιβάλλον και ζουν σε μία παρηκμασμένη και σάπια (ελληνική) κοινωνία στην οποία οι ψυχολογικές παθήσεις εξαπλώνονται στον πληθυσμό ραγδαία σαν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα αυτής.Αν θέλουμε να κατανοήσουμε και να αντιμετωπίσουμε σωστά την ασθένειά μας πρέπει εμείς και οι γιατροί μας να κατανοήσουμε πρώτα τις αιτίες που την προκάλεσαν.

Helena δεν είσαι η μόνη περίπτωση που η θέλησή σου δεν αρκεί για να γίνεις καλά,είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ,γιατί αν αρκούσε αυτό θα γινόμασταν όλοι αυτόματα καλά αφού αρρωσταίναμε.Επίσης δεν είσαι η μόνη που απεχθάνεσαι τα φάρμακα με την μεγάλη εξάρτηση που προκαλούν και τις αβάσταχτες παρενέργειες που έχουν,όλοι μας τα απεχθανόμαστε,μακάρι να έδειχναν κατανόηση σε αυτό οι γιατροί που μας τα δίνουν οι οποίοι αρνούνται πεισματικά σε εκνευριστικό βαθμό ότι προκαλούν αυτά τα προβλήματα σε όσους χορηγούνται.

Μαρία(kotoula) διάβασα σε μία εφημερίδα νέες αποκαλύψεις για την Roche.Μέλη του διοικητικού συμβουλίου της είναι ο πρώην Γραμματέας του κράτους των ΗΠΑ George Schultz και ο εκπρόσωπος Τύπου της λέσχης Bilderberg LJR de Vink.Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου/σας...

----------


## Alen

Helena δεν είπα ότι δεν θεωρώ τα φάρμακα απαραίτητα για την αποθεραπεία ενός ασθενή που πάσχει από μία τέτοια ασθένεια.Αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι είναι απαραίτητα για την αποθεραπεία μας παρά τα πολλά προβλήματα που προκαλούν αρκεί όμως να υπάρξει και σωστός χειρισμός από τον γιατρό και να δωθούν στον ασθενή τα κατάλληλα με τον οργανισμό του φάρμακα.

Επίσης δεν καταλόγισα ποτέ ευθύνες σε συγγενείς για λάθη που δεν έκαναν αλλά για λάθη που όντως έκαναν και εξαιτίας αυτού είμαστε εδώ.Το γεγονός ότι είναι γονείς δεν σημαίνει ότι μπαίνουν στο απυρόβλητο.Αν δεν βρούμε τις αιτίες που μας οδήγησαν εδώ και δεν τις κατανοήσουμε και δεν προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να αλλάξουμε αυτές τις καταστάσεις οι οποίες πιθανόν να παραμένουν ίδιες και μένουμε με σταυρωμένα χέρια τότε δεν κάνουμε τίποτα.Στο κάτω-κάτω αυτό κυρίως προσπαθεί να κάνει η ψυχανάλυση,να βρει τις αιτίες που μας οδήγησαν σε αυτή την κατάσταση και να βρούμε λύσεις για να τις αντιμετωπίσουμε ώστε να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

Όσον αφορά τώρα το θέμα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας και το κατά πόσον άλλες προηγμένες κοινωνίες έχουν τέτοια κρούσματα σήψης προ πολλού μάλιστα όπως ισχυρίζεσαι,έχω να σου πω ότι πράγματι και οι πιο ανεπτυγμένες κοινωνίες σε όλους τους τομείς παρουσιάζουν τέτοια φαινόμενα και αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιες καταστάσεις,πουθενά δεν υπάρχει στη Γη Παράδεισος,όμως οι αναλογίες και τα ποσοστά πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα διαφέρουν από χώρα σε χώρα.Για παράδειγμα,σε φετινή επίσημη έρευνα η Ελλάδα κατέχει την ίδια θέση (47η) με τη Ναμίμπια στο θέμα της διαφθοράς ενώ πέρσι στην ίδια έρευνα η Ελλάδα κατείχε την 49η στο ίδιο σκαλοπάτι με το κρατίδιο της Λατινικής Αμερικής Σουρινάμ!Συγκρίσεις εξευτελιστικές.Τις πρώτες θέσεις με τη λιγότερη διαφθορά τις κατέχουν κυρίως χώρες της Βόρειας Ευρώπης.Για θέματα όπως ανεργία,φτώχεια,ακρίβεια,ε παιδευτικό σύστημα,σύστημα υγείας κλπ καλύτερα να μην κάνω αναλύσεις,οι περισσότεροι τα ξέρετε φαντάζομαι γιατί τα ζείτε κιόλας.Αυτό όμως που παίζει περισσότερο ρόλο σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι η νοοτροπία,ο τρόπος σκέψης και η συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων,που σε αυτή τη χώρα είναι απάνθρωπη έως κανίβαλη.Οι σχέσεις έχουν τελείως εμπορευματοποηθεί,ο θεσμός της οικογένειας περνάει τεράστια κρίση και αξίες όπως φιλία,αλληλεγγύη,συντροφικ ότητα κά τείνουν να εξαλειφθούν ενώ οι άνθρωποι ολοένα απομακρύνονται μεταξύ τους με την επικοινωνία που είναι βασική ανθρώπινη ανάγκη συνεχώς να ελαχιστοποιείται.Όλα αυτά,εκτός του ότι συνθέτουν το παζλ μίας απολίτιστης και παρηκμασμένης κοινωνίας,έχουν άμεσο ανίκτυπο στους ανθρώπους που την απαρτίζουν και ένα συνηθισμένο αποτέλεσμα αυτής της κατάστασης είναι πολλά μέλη της να αντιμετωπίζουν σε κάποια φάση της ζωής τους τέτοιου είδους ασθένειες.Το να μην βλέπουμε,κατανοούμε και αναγνωρίζουμε αυτό το γεγονός είναι σαν να εθελοτυφλούμε ακόμα και εις βάρος μας.

Αυτό που θέλω να καταλήξω Helena είναι ότι όλη αυτή η κατάσταση εμένα τουλάχιστον με επιβαρύνει και με ρίχνει πολύ.Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι με την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος η διάθεσή μου θα αλλάξει και θα με αναζωογονήσει.ʼλλωστε η φύση αυτής της ασθένειας είναι ψυχολογική και το όποιο περιβάλλον επιδρά άμεσα.Τέλος,μην ξεχνάς ότι σχεδόν όλες οι διασημότητες,όταν παρουσιάζουν κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας(ανεξαρτήτως ποιας φύσης είναι)φεύγουν στο εξωτερικό αναζητώντας εκεί την αποθεραπεία τους.Έχεις αναρωτηθεί γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?Και αυτό δεν ισχύει βέβαια μόνο για τους επώνυμους,αλλά σχεδόν για όλους όσους έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το κάνουν...

----------


## siga_siga

διάβσα πολλά εδώ μέσα,και θέλω να γράψω μόνο 
οτι πρέπει να έχουμε πίστη στον ΘΕΟ και στον εαυτό μας!
η αλήθεια μου είναι οτι πρέπει να έχουμε ανθρώπους γύρω μας που μπορούν να μας σταθούνε σε δύσκολες στιγμές έστω και τηλεφωνικά.αυτοι θα είναι είτε φίλοι είτε οτι άλλο εσείς αποφασίσετε χωρίς όμως και πάλι να εξαρτώμαστε από αυτούς.
οι ψυχοθεραπείες βοηθάνε όπως επίσης και η φαρμακευτική αγωγή,αλλά δική μου εκτιμηση είναι να βρεί ο κάθε ένας από ανθρώπους να έχει γύρω του.
να λέει αυτό που τον τρομοκρατεί,ώστε να το ακούει και ο ίδιος,
όλα κάποια στιγμή ξεπερνιούνται απλά είανι θέμα χρόνου, όλα γίνονται σιγά σιγά!
φιλικά
libido

----------


## Carie_

TextMaroon Simera molis egina melos tis koinotitas enw edo k arketo kairo parakolouthw ta themata k ta forum sas. Kammia fora einai pio eykolo na apotiponeis ta sinaisthimata sou se merikes seires opou mporoun kapoioi na se stiriksoun estw k ligo o kathenas psixologika me oli tin kali tous diathesi. to diko mou \&#039;provlima\&#039; k to vazo se \&#039; \&#039; giati pisteyw pos pote de thanai provlima an den to afisoume emeis pragmatika na ginei.. einai oi kriseis panikou. Ksekinisan ksafnika mia mera xoris na eixa kapoia prodiathesi agxous meta apo ena entono tsakomo me ton patera mou. Itan ena ksespasma 10 xronwn me provlimata apo tin paidiki ilikia pou pote pragmatika de mporesa na dexthw pws ipirxan k den tolmisa na miliso anoixta se kanenan.. oles oi asximes stigmes k anamniseis apo ekeini tin ora k epeita ipirxan sinexeia mesa sto mialo mou. Skines apo askisi vias apo tous goneis mou sta paidika mou xronia, epeita apo to asximo xorismo twn goniwn mou k tin dialish olis tis oikogeneias, anamniseis apo mia mitera pou pote den tin endieferan ta paidia tis k ipirxe sinexws ekmetaleysh apo merous tis pros emas k apo enan patera kathara simferontologo k kolimeno me to xrima, tis ginekes k ton eayto tou (edo na toniso pws o pateras mou einai kathigitis panepistimiou psixologias). meta apo kapoia xronia megalis psixologikis vias k apo tous dio goneis , erxetai ksafnika mia stigmi , ena lepto mono xreiastike na arxisoun oi kriseis panikou. prospathousa na voithithw apo vivlia apo selides tou internet, alla oti simptoma k na diavaza oti parousiazoun atoma me kriseis panikou sinevene k se mena.. dwron adwron. meta apo 6 mines psixologikis kakouxias..iperanthropis prospatheias gia mena k me poli gera neyra, xoris na iparxei voitheia apo kanenan eidiko oute filo oute sigenh, katafera na kseperaso to stadio pou oi kriseis edinan k epernan kathe 10 lepta tis meras k me ekanan koureli psixologika k somatika.. meta apo 6 mines loipon katafera na ksefigo apo ayton ton golgotha pou me exei stoixhsei afantasta, se pollous tomeis tis zois mou... Ayto pou prospathw na kataferw tora me kathe dinami pou mou exei apomeinei k na prospathiso na pragmatopoihsw osa ithela k osa thelw xoris na me stamataei kamia fovia k kanenas panikos, einai na kseperaso k to teleytaio stadio.. giati opos kseroun k tosoi alloi oi opoioi perasan apo kriseis panikou, den mporeis na \&#039;giatreyteis\&#039; oloklirotika giati k mono h idean twn gegonotwn aytwn se kinigaei sinexws.. ta simptwmata mporei na perasan -toulaxiston ta perissotera- mporei na apektisa megalitero aytoelegxo , na mporo dld na ta kontrolarw,epeidi pleon kserw apo pou proerxontai.. alla aytes oi skepseis me kinigane akoma.. de xreiastike kanenas eidikos , kanena farmako, k kanenas filos gia na mporeso na ksefigo apo aytin tin katastasi.. thelw na pw se olous tous opoious pasxoun apo kriseis panikou pws to mono giatriko einai i THELHSH kai o AYTOELEGXOS. oti allo k an prospathoume an den exoume ayta ta dio stoixeia den katafernoume tpt.. filia se olous kai elpizo oloi kapoia stigmi na mporesoun na xaroun ola ayta ta iperoxa pragmata pou mporei na mas xarisei i zoi k na ginoun pio dinatoi mesa apo tetoies katastaseis gia na kseperasoun tis ipoloipes diskolies pou tha vrethoun mprosta tous... Carie_

----------


## Telis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Αποφάσισα να γίνω και εγώ μέλος της μικρής αυτής κοινότητας, όταν κατάλαβα οτι σε λίγο θα γίνει δήμος.... Πράγματι, αρχίζοντας το ψάξιμο (κυρίως μέσω Internet) προς περεταίρω γνώση αυτού που μου συμβαίνει, διαπίστωσα οτι δεν είμαι μόνος μου. Ευτυχώς. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι η βοήθεια που παίρνω διαβάζοντας τα topic αλλά και οι ατέλειωτες συζητήσεις με φίλους οι οποίοι είχαν περάσει ή περνάνε κάτι παρόμοιο, είναι απίστευτη. Λόγω του οτι είμαι αρκετά \&quot;νέος\&quot; στην εμπειρία αυτή - το πρώτο περιστατικό ξεκίνησε τη επόμενη μέρα του γάμου μου πριν από ένα (1) μήνα, δεν θα ήθελα να γράψω πολλά λόγια. Δε βολεύει και το laptop εδώ που τα λέμε... Θα ήθελα μόνο να ξέρετε όλοι οτι τα πάντα μπορούν να επιτευχθούν. Και θα προσπαθήσουμε γι αυτό. Μαζί.

----------


## dinos

mpika se ayto to site na psaxw anthopus me to sigekrimeno provliam kai na pw tin alithina anakoufistika pou de ta pernaw mono egw
kai anakoufistika perisotero me tis martiries sas giati teriazoun me tis dikes mou
apla apla file alen de mporw na pw oti de me stenaxwrhses giati se talaipwrei 9 xronia ayto...kai mena me talaipwrei 2.5 kai lew poso akoma mporei na ftasei ayto to thema....
eman mou arxise mia mera to thema pou epatha oisofagitida...einai mia pathisi sto stomaxi...pou varaei sto stithos...mimite tous ponous ti kardias.....piga sto giatro mou to vrike kai ola ok....molis apotherapeytika..giati emeina kamposos sto krevati logo tou oti htane kapws epwdino...noiwtwntas mia xara...piga na vgw kai me epiase ena desimo sto stomaxi...ena varos to stithos kai pistyw ksereis poly kala ta ypoloipa...nomiza oti tha pethanw...ayto to epatha sta 20..apo tote exw poly syxna kriseis panikou....ta teleytaia 2.5 xronia eimai mesa sto spiti ektos apo ena 6mhno kai enoiwtha kapws kala pou kai pali apofeyga na vgenw....opws kai esy eimouna ena anthropos poui de stamatage.,.mexri kai se toixous anevenai.de fobomouna tpt...eixa paei sta 15 kai ekana bangee jamping..pernw edw kai ena misi xrono xanax,,,miso prwi mesimeri vrady apo miso...miso seroxat prwi vrady kai miso rispredal to meshmeri..kai noiwthw oti den kanune tpt...anithetos....pote den eixa kriseis panikou mesa sto spiti...oti kai na pathena me to pou empena spiti enoiwtha aytomatos kala,,,alla teleytaia exw kai mesa sto spiti...perierges ksepseis me kireyoun,..mipos kanw kamia trela kai aytoktonikw....de kanw tpt..de spoudazw ...de douleyw...olh mera vlepw thleorash....de thelw na vlepw kanenan...oye filous oute tpt....eidiaka ton teleytaio kairo.....eima para poly xalia....sinithos eixa diasthmata pou eimouna ok...twra mexri to periptero de mporw na paw....oso gia psixotharapeyth h omoipathitiko to exw skeftei alla de kserw poso tha voithisei sti katastash mu...den exw ptp pathologiko...sigoura fteei i iperptostasia pou eixane oi goneis mou megalwnontas me....kai opote paw na stathw sta podia mou monos mou pathnw kriseis ....exw arxisei kai exw stamathsei 10 sxoles...oute ena seminario de mporesa na teliwsw pou kratage ena mina...kserw oti se kourazw kai eidika me ta greeklish mou apla noiwthw oti den exw kouragio pia.,...de mporw na kanw tpt na ftiaksw ti zoi mou....stis arxes twn krisewn ekana pragmata na apospane ti prosoxh mou ato to provlhma...opws me ti mousiki..esthsa studio spiti kai ixografw monos mou tragoudia...twra den exw oreksi oute na piasw ti kithara...pou ti latreya..kai den tin afina apo ta xeria mou.....eimouna sti kalyterh fash tis zois mou...eixa gamw tous filous...olh mera me gomenes kai xavaledes...gelia...gyrnaga olh thn athina....poia athina!olh tin ellada....arxisa mathimata diplomatos aytokinitous apo ta 17.5...me to pu to phra gyrisa olh thn elllada,...de me stamatage tpt......de kserw ti na kanw pia..exw ftasei se simeio na mou leie ena filos oti tha erthei apo dw na doume to panathinaiko kai me pianei angos kai panikos xwris naskerw to logo pia.....sto spiti panta eimouna kala kai xairomai pou exw filous pou me katalavainoun kai me voithagane....pane 2.5 xronia twra kai sigoura exw pathei katathlipsi....kai megali malista...ayto pou fovame poio polu einai kakes skepseis peri aytoktonias pou kanw...sta lew kai dakrizw twra skeptomenos ton palio kalo eayto pou de ton stamatage tpt...de kserw an sinexistoun mexri tin ilikias sou an tha eimai zontanos.....eimai 22 kai hdh h zoi mou exei katastafei...kserw oti eimai neos akoma kai exw xrono apla de kserw pws kai ti na kanw na tin allaksw.....eimai 22 kai exw parei ena kasoni psixofarmaka...kai 0 veltiosh...de kserw ti allo na grapsw..kserw oti de sou eipa kati na se voithisw...apla hthela na pw kai gw ti pernaw...

----------


## Alen

Dinos χάρηκα πολύ που έγραψες στο τόπικ μου.Οι περιπτώσεις μας μοιάζουν τόσο που είναι λες και είναι βγαλμένες από καρμπόν.Κι εγώ από τότε που πρωτοαρρώστησα έχω αρχίσει δίχως να καταφέρω να τελειώσω καν ένα σωρό σχολές(ΙΕΚ,μαθήματα πληροφορικής,μαθήματα αγγλικών,δεύτερη προσπάθεια για πανελλήνιες) καθώς και δουλειά που είχα για λίγο διάστημα.Όλα αυτά εκτός του ότι δεν κατάφερα ούτε να τα τελειώσω με επιβάρυναν και στην υγεία μου αφού με φόρτωναν με πίεση και κούραση και πάθαινα πολύ συχνά κρίσεις πανικού σε αυτούς τους χώρους.Μάλιστα στη δουλειά και στο ΙΕΚ πιέστηκα για να πάω παρ\&#039; ότι ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορούσα λόγω της κατάστασής μου.Πριν μου γράψεις το μήνυμά σου κάθισες να διαβάσεις όλα τα προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου και αυτό το εκτιμάω πολύ γιατί άλλοι δεν το κάνανε και με ρωτούσανε πράγματα και λέγανε διάφορα χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει πρώτα όλα τα μηνύματά μου για να έχουν ολοκληρωμένη άποψη.Σε καλωσορίζω λοιπόν στο φόρουμ και να ξέρεις ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί έχω περάσει περισσότερα από σένα όχι μόνο στη χρονική διάρκεια αλλά και στο ότι εγώ έχω και ημικρανίες που είναι πλέον το βασικό μου πρόβλημα.Σε συγχαίρω πάντως που έχεις το θάρρος να λες ότι τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις τόσο καιρό και οι θεραπείες που κάνεις δεν σε έχουν βοηθήσει,πολλοί άλλοι απλά συμβιβάζονται με αυτό που έχουν και με τα όποια(μικρά ή μηδαμινά)αποτελέσματα της θεραπείας που κάνουν δίχως να έχουν το θάρρος να αντιδράσουν σε αυτό και να αποζητήσουν κάτι καλύτερο.Και σε αυτό μου θυμίζεις τον ευατό μου.

Όπως είπες ήμουν κι εγώ ένα άτομο που δεν το έβλεπε ποτέ το σπίτι,από τα 16 γύρναγα όλη την Αθήνα ενώ από μικρό παιδί είχα γυρίσει τα περισσότερα ελληνικά νησιά.Για δύο χρόνια που είχα κατάθλιψη δεν έβγαινα καλά καλά από το σπίτι και τώρα τις περισσότερες φορές την βγάζω στην πλατεία της περιοχής μου.Κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο έπαιζα μπάσκετ και είχα φοβερές φυσικές αντοχές ενώ τώρα οι σωματικές αντοχές μου είναι σχεδόν στο μηδέν.Είχα κι εγώ πολλούς φίλους γιατί είμαι κοινωνικό άτομο αλλά τώρα μου έχει περισσέψει ουσιαστικά ένας κολητός φίλος ο οποίος δεν ξέρει τίποτα γι αυτό που έχω.Οι υπόλοιποι είτε χάθηκαν είτε με εγκατέλειψαν.Όσο για γυναίκες...είχα δυόμισυ χρόνια σχέση με μία κοπέλα όσο μαλιστα είχα κατάθλιψη και πηγαίναμε κανονικά για γάμο συζούσαμε κιόλας αλλά τελικά με άφησε και ο ένας από τους δύο βασικούς λόγους που με παράτησε είναι η αρρώστειά μου...Βλέπεις λοιπόν ότι τώρα θα μπορούσα να είμαι μέχρι και παντρεμένος,ακόμα και αυτό μου στέρησε αυτή η άτιμη ασθένεια.Σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας έκανα πολλές από το Πάσχα μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη που πέρασε,έφτασα μισό βήμα από την αυτοκτονία αλλά με βοήθησε και με ανέβασε η σκέψη και η απόφαση που πήρα να φύγω από αυτή την καταραμένη χώρα και να αναζητήσω την τύχη μου και την αποθεραπεία μου σε άλλη πολιτισμένη χώρα όπου το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα.9μισι χρόνια εδώ πέρα έχοντας επισκεφτεί γύρω στους δέκα γιατρούς και έχοντας καταναλώσει ολόκληρα φαρμακεία το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ίδιο με το δικό σου.Μηδέν.Έτσι αποφάσισα την αλλαγή χώρας ελπίζοντας ότι εκεί θα βρω και κάποιον σωστό επεγγελματία γιατρό που ποτέ δεν βρήκα εδώ να με βοηθήσει όπως συναίβει και με τους περισσότερους άλλους ασθενείς.Σε πρόσφατο τηλεφωνικό γκάλοπ γνωστής τηλεοπτικής εκπομπής το 93.5% των ασθενών έχουν πέσει θύμα εκμετάλλευσης από κάποιον γιατρό ή κάποιο νοσοκομείο ενώ στο 6.5% δεν τους έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.ʼντε τώρα αυτοί οι άνθρωπιο να σε κάνουν καλά...

Το πρόβλημά μου και μένα ξεκινάει από την οικογένειά μου και συγκεκριμένα από τη μητέρα μου.Και οι δικοί μου γονείς ήταν υπερπροστατευτικοί όμως η υπερπροστασία είναι εξίσου άσχημη με την αδιαφορία.Γεμίζει καταπίεση το παιδί και δεν το αφήνει να αναπτύξει την προσωπικότητά του όπως αυτό θέλει.Στην δική μου περίπτωση το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν μόνο η υπερπροστασία αλλά και πάρα πολλά άλλα(έλλειψη επικοινωνίας και κατανόησης,συνεχείς τσακωμοί,ανάμειξη στα προσωπικά μου θέματα κα).Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πασχόντων από αυτές τις ασθένειες προέρχονται από προβληματικό και άρρωστο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.Δυστυχώς η τωρινή γενιά γονέων είναι τελείως αποτυχημένη και προσπαθούσα για πολύ καιρό να βρω εξήγηση σε αυτό ώσπου μου την έδωσε μία μητέρα που είχε περάσει και αυτή τα ίδια σαν παιδί αλλά δεν είναι σκόπιμο να αναλύσω και αυτό το θέμα εδώ πέρα λόγω του μεγέθους του.Όταν όμως ένα παιδί ή έφηβος μεγαλώνει μέσα σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον και βιώνει τέτοιες εμπειρίες από τόσο μικρή ηλικία το μόνο επόμενο είναι να αρρωστήσει.Ειδικά αν ταυτόχρονα ζει και σε ένα άρρωστο και παρηκμασμένο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον...

Πριν λίγο καιρό είχε γίνει θέμα στην τηλεόραση για τα Seroxat ότι προκαλούν τάσεις αυτοκτονίας στους ασθενείς που τα λαμβάνουν.Πρόσεξέ το αυτό μη τυχόν οφείλονται και εκεί οι τάσεις αυτοκτονίας που έχεις.

Ελπίζω φίλε μου να τελειώσει σύντομα αυτή η ιστορία για όλους μας και να ξαναγίνουμε δυνατοί όπως πριν.Το θέμα είναι πάντως ότι αυτή η κωλοασθένεια έχει καταστρέψει τα καλύτερά μας χρόνια...

Telis οι πάσχοντες από τέτοιου είδους ασθένειες δεν αποτελούν απλά μία μικρή κοινότητα ή έναν ολόκληρο δήμο.Οι ψυχικές παθήσεις έχουν γίνει μάστιγα που πλήττουν ολοένα και περισσότερους ανθρώπους και έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι μέχρι το 2020 μόνο η κατάθλιψη θα είναι η αρρώστεια με τους περισσότερους ασθενείς παγκοσμίως ξεπερνώντας ακόμα και το AIDS!Αιτία είναι φυσικά οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες που ολοένα χειροτερεύουν. 
Η ασθένειά σου σε βρήκε σε πολύ δύσκολο σημείο της ζωής σου.Ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσεις κι εσύ σύντομα.

Carlie λυπάμαι για την φρίκη που πέρασες με τους γονείς σου.Ήταν επόμενο να πάθεις όλα αυτά μετά από τέτοιες εμπειρίες και καταστάσεις.Θέλω να σου πω πάντως ότι παρά τα όποια κοινά κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική όπως κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και από αυτά που λες φαίνεται να πέρασες πιο ελαφριά αυτή την ασθένεια σε αντίθεση με πολλούς άλλους εδώ μέσα που είχαν πολύ πιο βαριά συμπτώματα.Επίσης,όπως έχω πει πολλές φορές σε αυτό το τόπικ,η θέληση και ο αυτοέλεγχος καθώς και η προσπάθεια δεν αρκούν για να γίνει κάποιος καλά.Είναι απαραίτητα αλλά αν αρκούσαν μόνο αυτά θα είχαμε γίνει όλοι πολύ νωρίτερα καλά.Ποιος τυφλός άλλωστε δεν θέλει το φως του?

----------


## dinos

ontws miazoune poly oi periptwseis mas....
egw hthela na pw oti kata diasthmata eimouna kala...kai kapoies fores dexomouna oti mporei na zw me ayto to provlima gia panta kai etsi ipoxorousan kapws oi kriseis...alla molis me pianei mia me rixnei toso kai den de thelw na ti ksanazisw pou klinomai spiti...twra na fantasteis..exw na vgw kana mina kai vale...mexri to periptero paw kai noiwthw asxhma...noiwthw tin krisi na erxete....emena oi kirioteres fores pou me piasane megales kriseis panikou htane mesa sto amaksi kai kirios sti kinisi..me ti skepsi oti eimai eglwvismenos kai ama ginei kati pws tha ksefygw kai tetoia....me pianoun pou kai pou diavazontas diafora gia tis kriseis panikou oti osoi exoune kriseis panikou kindineyoun na pethanoun neoi apo kardia.giati i pithanotita gia stefaniaia noso tis kardia diplasiazete kai se sindiasmo me aytous pou exoun kai katathlipsi sxedon triplaziazete....dld ama sinexisoun ayta ta pragmata einai sa na mou lene oti tha pethanw neos...vevaia kathisixazomai se mia fash logo tou oti exw xasei pasa empistosini se giatrous pia kai de kserw pou na piastw.....elpizw pantos esy na vreis tin lisi ekei pou tha pas sto eksoteriko...kai ama deis veltiosh tha thela na mou steileis ena minima na mou peis pws pas.....

----------


## dinos

apla ayto pou ksexasa na se rwtisw kai tha mou itane xrisimo na mathw einai pote se pianoun oi kriseis panikou?se pianoun kai mesa sto spiti?otan vgeneis?to exeis sindiasei me kati?
egw vasika de me epiana pote spiti alla twra kai to paramikro ponaki pou pathenw me pianei krisi wx kati exw kai tetoia
poio polles fores pou me exei piasei einai otan einai na vgw kai apo prin skeftomai na mi me piasei
kai etsi to kaliergw mesa mou kai me pianei.
kai tis poio polles fores otan pigenw kapou me to amaksi monos kai eimai mesa kai skeftoamai diafora.
poso sixna patheneis kriseis esy?
egw noiwthw oti tha pathw se kamia fash kana eggefaliko i kana kardiako...
de kserw an tha anteksei i kardia mou ama pathw mia para poly megali krisi kai isws aytos einai kai o fovos mou poio poly pia giayto pathenw kriseis poio sixna otan vgenw...mi pethanw.....prospathw na katavalw ton eayto mou oti de mporw na zw etsi kai prepei na vgw eksw kai as pethanw alla einai toso asxhmo to sinesthima tis krisis..ama me piasei meta eimai sa zobie gia mia vdomada

----------


## Black Rose

Dino μου,

δεν ειμαι γιατρος δεν ξέρω τις στατιστικές για τη θνησιμότητα των πανικόβλητων σαν εμάς... Ομως -κατα πως φαινεται- ειμαι η \&quot;γιαγια\&#039; του φορουμ οπότε σε βεβαιώ ότι είμαι ζωντανή , ότι δεν πέθανα απο πανικό, ότι η καρδιά μου ειναι μια χαρα και δεν σκοπέυω - πες τους- να μπω στις στατιστικές τους.

Νομίζουμε ότι θα πεθάνουμε, τα χάνουμε με τη κρίση γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πως να την αντιμετωπίσουμε. ΑΝ θέλεις διάβασε κάποια απο τα δικά μου topic που περιγράφω τις ασκήσεις \&quot;θάρρους\&quot; που έκανα για να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάσταση.

Κουράγιο! Δεν εισαι μόνος! Είμαστε όλοι εδω και αυτοί που γράφουν και αυτοί που προτιμούν να μην εμφανίζονται.. είμαστε ενας κυκλος προστασίας ο ένας για τον άλλον. Και ας μην γνωριζόμαστε, και ας μην γνωριστούμε ποτέ.. εμείς φτιάξαμε τον κύκλο μας, ενα κυκλο αγάπης και κανεις μα κανεις μας δεν θα πάθει κανένα κακό.

----------


## Black Rose

Εάν ξυπνήσατε αυτό το πρωί 

με περισσότερη υγεία παρά ασθένεια, 
είστε πιο ευλογημένοι από 
εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων στον κόσμο 
που δεν θα επιζήσουν αυτή την εβδομάδα. 

Εάν δεν έχετε δοκιμάσει ποτέ 
τον κίνδυνο της μάχης, 
την μοναξιά της φυλάκισης, 
την αγωνία των βασανιστηρίων ή 
τους πόνους του λιμού, να είστε σίγουροι,
είστε πιο καλά από
20 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους σε όλον τον κόσμο. 

Εάν συμμετέχετε σε μια εκκλησιαστική λειτουργία
χωρίς τον φόβο της παρενόχλησης, 
της σύλληψη, τα βασανιστήρια, ή τον θάνατο, 
είστε πιο ευλογημένοι από σχεδόν 
τρία δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους στον κόσμο. 

Εάν έχετε τρόφιμα στο ψυγείο σας, 
ενδύματα στο κορμί σας, μια στέγη 
για το κεφάλι σας και μια θέση για ύπνο, 
είστε πλουσιότεροι από το 75% αυτού του κόσμου. 

Εάν έχετε χρήματα στην τράπεζα, 
στο πορτοφόλι σας, και την δυνατότητα ενός
άλλου γεύματος στο πιάτο σας καθημερινά, είστε μεταξύ 
του κορυφαίου 8% του πλούσιου κόσμου. 

Εάν οι γονείς σας είναι ακόμα παντρεμένοι και ζωντανοί, 
είστε πολύ σπάνιοι, ειδικά στην Ευρώπη. 

Εάν κρατάτε ψηλά το κεφάλι με ένα χαμόγελο 
στο πρόσωπό σας και είστε αληθινά ευγνώμων, 
στείλτε το με την σκέψη σας και σε άλλους
επειδή η πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων δεν μπορεί. 

Εάν μπορείτε να κρατήσετε το χέρι κάποιου, 
Να τον αγκαλιάσετε ή ακόμα και να τον ακουμπήσετε στον ώμο του, 
ευχαριστείστε επειδή μπορείτε ακόμη να αγγίζετε θεραπευτικά 
με το χέρι της προσφοράς, εκατομμύρια το άφησαν σε νάρκες. 

Εάν μπορείτε να διαβάσετε αυτό το μήνυμα, 
είστε πιο τυχεροί και ευλογημένοι από 
δύο δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους στον κόσμο 
που δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν και πολλά εκατομμύρια 
που δεν γνωρίζουν ανάγνωση καθόλου. 

Ευχαριστείστε την ψυχή σας, για την ευκαιρία που σας έδωσε
Σκεφθείτε τους συνανθρώπους μας στον Πλανήτη.
Δεσμευθείτε με μια σκέψη, ένα συναίσθημα, μια πράξη
Που θα αλλάξει την ζωή και γι αυτούς, σήμερα!!!

----------


## dinos

black rose esy poso xronon eisai kai posa xronia se tlaipwrei ayto to provlima?

----------


## PAnick

> _Originally posted by Danay_
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμα ...
> Να προσέχετε την φαρμακευτική σας αγωγή ...
> Τα φάρμακα Ladose και Seroxat δεν είναι καθόλου καλά ....
> Το Ladose δίνετε σε ηλικιωμένους για να νυστάζουν και να μην νιώθουν και πολλά και το Seroxat όπως έγραψε γνωστή εφημερίδα της Αγγλίας αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυξάνει τις τάσεις αυτοκτονίας αντί να ηρεμεί τον ασθενή ...


όντως το seroxat, λένε, ότι έχει κάποιες περίεργες παρενέργειες (π.χ. τάσεις αυτοκτονίας) κι έχουν πάψει πολλοί έντιμοι ψυχίατροι να το χορηγούν....
αλλά για το ladose, δεν έχεις δίκιο, το παίρνω αρκετά χρόνια χωρίς ΚΑΜΙΑ παρενέργεια, το διέκοψα για ένα χρόνο χωρίς να πάθω καμία στέρηση, δεν φέρνει υπνηλία (το αντίθετο μάλιστα), και δεν είμαι ηλικιωμένη :P
μη γράφουμε για πράγματα που δεν έχουμε δοκιμάσει για να έχουμε γνώμη ή δεν είμαστε ειδικοί για να μιλήσουμε... (σε άλλο μήνυμά μου έχω αναφερθεί και στα xanax, και στα zoloft και το τι επίδραση είχαν πάνω ΜΟΥ και ΜΟΝΟ)
μην τρομοκρατούμε, άθελα μας, αυτούς που κάνουν κάποια αγωγή..
 :Smile:

----------


## Alen

Dinos με ανησύχησε αυτή η έρευνα που διάβασες αλλά ας κοιτάξουμε το τώρα και βλέπουμε για μετά.Εμένα κρίσεις πανικού με έχουν πιάσει ελάχιστες φορές σπίτι γιατί εκεί νιώθω ασφαλής.Την πιο μεγάλη την είχα πάθει μία φορά βλέποντας στην τηλεόραση αγώνα του Παναθηναικού.Παλιά με πιάναν έξω κρίσεις σχεδόν κάθε μέρα.Τα μέρη που με πιάνανε κρίσεις ήταν μέρη με πολύ κόσμο,κλειστά μέρη,μέρη όπου υπήρχε ύψος και μέρη με δυνατή μουσική ή θόρυβο.Επίσης με ενοχλούσε πολύ η ζέστη.Τώρα με πιάνουν κρίσεις πανικού περίπου μία φορά το μήνα αλλά σου θυμίζω εμένα το κύριο πρόβλημά μου είναι πλέον οι ημικρανίες που έχω κάθε μέρα.

Θα σου δώσω δύο συμβουλές που αν θες τις ακολουθείς.Πρώτον προσπάθησε να βρεις έναν καλό γιατρό να σε βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημά σου αν και ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να βρεις και σε παραδέχομαι που έχεις το θάρρος να λες ότι δεν σε έχουν βοηθήσει και είσαι απογοητευμένος από αυτούς,δεν έχουν όλοι το ίδιο θάρρος να το κάνουν αυτό.Καλό είναι να έχεις τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού και να μην προσπαθείς από μόνος σου όπως κάνεις τώρα.Ο ένας λόγος που φεύγω στο εξωτερικό είναι αυτός,ελπίζοντας εκεί να βρω κάποιον σωστό επαγγελματία γιατρό που θα μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει γιατί οι γιατροί εδώ πέρα είναι για τα μπάζα.Ο πρώτος και βασικός λόγος είναι να αλλάξω περιβάλλον ελπίζοντας εκεί να βρω κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό εδώ το σάπιο.

Η δεύτερη συμβουλή μου αφορά τις βόλτες.Σου προτείνω όταν νιώσεις καλύτερα να αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις σιγά-σιγά δίχως να πιέζεσαι όπως τώρα και κάθε φορά να κάθεσαι ολοένα και περισσότερο.Διαφωνώ με την αντίστοιχη συμβουλή των άλλων δύο μελών πάνω στο θέμα αυτό γιατί αν είναι να βγαίνεις μία βόλτα και μετά να γίνεσαι ζόμπι για μία βδομάδα τότε αυτό σε φθείρει περισσότερο αντί να σε βοηθάει.Υπάρχει και μία άλλη επιλογή βέβαια,εάν έχεις την πολυτέλεια(που εγώ δεν είχα)να έχεις κάποιο φίλο που να ξέρει το πρόβλημά σου και να νιώθεις ασφαλής μαζί του τότε μπορείς να βγαίνεις μαζί του και αν δεν αισθανθείς καλά να σε βοηθήσει αυτός να γυρίσεις σπίτι.

Από τις κρίσεις πανικού και την κατάθλιψη καθ\&#039; αυτού δεν κινδυνεύει να πεθάνει κανείς αλλά ο κίνδυνος που υπάρχει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι η αυτοκτονία στην οποία πολλοί καταφεύγουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν άλλο αυτή τη δραματική κατάσταση.Και μην ξεχνάς επίσης Ελένη(Black Rose) ότι δεν έχουν όλοι τη δύναμη,το κουράγιο,το θάρρος και τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να αντέξουν αυτό το βασανιστήριο 9 ή 10 χρόνια.Δεν αρκεί λοιπόν η προσπάθειά του και η συμπαράσταση μερικών αγνώστων,πρέπει να βρει τον κατάλληλο τρόπο να αποθεραπευτεί και σε αυτό καθοριστικό ρόλο θα παίξει η εύρεση ενός καλού γιατρού.Το θέμα είναι να φύγει εξ ολοκλήρου η ασθένεια και όχι να αντιμετωπίζεται με ημίμετρα και να βασανίζεται καθημερινά για χρόνια ο ασθενής.

Για τα Seroxat Danay είχα μιλήσει εγώ πρώτος αν δεις και το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα.Για τα Ladose όμως συμφωνώ μαζί σου,μην ξεχνάς Panick ότι επειδή κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός αντιδρά διαφορετικά σε κάθε φάρμακο και σε αυτό παίζει ρόλο και η διαφορά φύλου λόγω της διαφοράς της ανατομίας.Τα έχω πάρει τα Ladose και σε μένα είχαν παρενέργειες...

Σε επόμενο μήνυμά μου θα σας μιλήσω αναλυτικά για το ρόλο της μητέρας μου και πόσο αρνητικά με έχει επηρεάσει...

----------


## Alen

Alex30 κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και αντιδρά διαφορετικά σε κάθε φάρμακο που παίρνει.Σε μία περίπτωση που ξέρω τα Seroxat είχαν προκαλέσει διαταραχές στη λίμπιντο ενώ τα Ladose τα έπαιρνα για μεγάλο διάστημα και εμένα δεν μου είχαν προκαλέσει ανορεξία αλλά πολλές άλλες παρενέργειες.

Σε αυτό το μήνυμα θα γράψω για το ρόλο της μητέρας μου στη ζωή μου και κυρίως στην αρρώστειά μου.Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί οι περισσότεροι ασθενείς που πλήττονται από τέτοιου είδους ασθένειες προέρχονται από προβληματικό οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο αυτό αφού αν είναι δυσάρεστο και βαρύ το περιβάλλον όπου ζεις και περνάς τις περισσότερες ώρες σου το μόνο επόμενο είναι να αρρωστήσεις.Θα σας αναλύσω λοιπόν την κατάσταση και τη συμπεριφορά της μητέρας μου να μου πείτε κι εσείς τη γνώμη σας.

Παλιά είχα πολύ καλές σχέσεις και με τους δύο γονείς μου.Μετά όμως αυτοί άλλαξαν,γίνανε άλλοι άνθρωποι,πρώτα ο πατέρας μου και μετά η μητέρα μου.Η μητέρα μου άλλαξε συμπεριφορά απ όταν ήμουν 17 και πήγαινα ακόμα σχολείο.Έγινε αφόρητη,ακραία,τελείως ενοχλητική,πολύ αδιάκριτη,ήθελε να επεμβαίνει στην προσωπική μου ζωή και το χειρότερο απ\&#039; όλα δεν μπορούσαμε καν να επικοινωνήσουμε γιατί ήταν μονίμως στον κόσμο της.Έτσι η συμβίωση μαζί της έγινε αδύνατη αλλά δυστυχώς μόλις πέρσι κατάφερα να μετακομίσω σε άλλο σπίτι.Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ήμουν σε συνεχή σύγκρουση μαζί της,τσακωνόμασταν κάθε μέρα και δεν με άφησε ποτέ να ηρεμήσω ψυχικά για να ξεπεράσω αυτό που έχω κι ας είχε περάσει η ίδια ακριβώς την ίδια αρρώστεια για τεσσεράμισυ χρόνια παλιότερα.Αρκούταν στις προσευχές πιστεύοντας ότι έτσι θα περάσει και το \&#039;χε ρίξει στη μοιρολατρεία και τη θρησκοληψία.Πιστεύει μάλιστα ότι αυτό που έχω είναι μια δοκιμασία σταλμένη από το Θεό για να δοκιμάσει την πίστη μου(!!!)προσπαθώντας έτσι να αποποιηθεί τις ευθύνες της που ποτέ δεν παραδέχτηκε.Δεν έδειξε ποτέ πραγματική κατανόηση γι αυτό που περνάω παρ\&#039; ότι με έβλεπε να υποφέρω και είχε περάσει η ίδια από αυτό το μονοπάτι.Αντίθετα και πέρα από τη συνεχή γκρίνια της μου μετέδιδε όλη την αρνητική ενέργεια που έβγαζε λόγω του χαρακτήρα της αφού σαν άνθρωπος είναι κατήφης,μελαγχολική,μεμψίμ οιρη,αγχώδης,δειλή και απαισιόδοξη.Όλα τα στοιχεία που έχω σαν συμπτώματα της αρρώστειάς μου τα έχει αυτή σαν στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα της και πολλά από αυτά μου τα μεταδίδει από μικρό παιδί.

Αυτή την άποψη για τη μητέρα μου φυσικά δεν την έχω μόνο εγώ.Όταν είχε έρθει η κοπέλα μου να συζήσουμε σπίτι μου παλιά όπου ήταν κι αυτή την είχα προειδοποιήσει για όλα αυτά.Στην αρχή δεν με πίστεψε γιατί της φάνηκαν όλα αυτά υπερβολικά(όπως και σε κάποιους από σας ίσως)αλλά αφού πέρασε ένας μήνας δεν ήθελε ούτε καν να την βλέπει-γιατί μερικές φορές πρέπει να ζήσεις κάποιον για να καταλάβεις τι πραγματικά είναι άσχετα με αυτό που δείχνει προς τα έξω.Μου είπε λοιπόν προς έκπληξή μου ότι κρυφά από εμένα η μητέρα μου την έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο και προσπαθούσε να τη χρησιμοποιήσει για να με ελέγξει ακόμα και στις 6.30 το πρωί(!),ότι είχε ψάξει μία φορά που νόμιζε ότι κοιμόταν την τσάντα της(τέτοιες αδιακρισίες τις έκανε συνέχεια και μένα) και γενικώς της έλεγε πράγματα που την έριχναν ψυχολογικά.Όσοι την ξέρουν πραγματικά αυτή την άποψη έχουν.Εκτός όμως από την κοπέλα μου προσπαθούσε να εκμεταλλευτεί και κάποιους γιατρούς μου και μάλιστα κάποιους είχε καταφέρει να τους πάρει με το μέρος της.Κάποιοι άλλοι φυσικά δεν έκαναν κάτι τέτοιο παρά τις προσπάθειές της και παραδέχτηκαν ότι η κατάστασή της είναι νοσηρή και της το είπαν.

Την επιπολαιότητά της φυσικά δεν την έχει δείξει μόνο στο ρόλο της σαν μητέρα αλλά και στην προσωπική της ζωή.Θα σας πω ένα απλό παράδειγμα που με αφορά άλλωστε.Τον πατέρα μου τον γνώρισε από προξενιό και όταν πρωτοέγινε το \&quot;κονέ\&quot; αυτός ήταν στο εξωτερικό.Τα λέγανε μέσω γραμμάτων και τηλεφώνου για τρεις βδομάδες περίπου και μόλις ήρθε ο πατέρας μου στην Ελλάδα μέσα σε μία βδομάδα παντρεύτηκαν!!!!Μέσα σε μία βδομάδα δεν προλαβαίνεις να γνωρίσεις έναν άνθρωπο ούτε να κάνεις σοβαρή σχέση μαζί του πόσο μάλλον να τον παντρευτείς.Πιάστηκε τόσο κορόιδο που της έκρυψαν χρόνια από την ηλικία του και της είχαν πει ότι είναι 10 χρόνια μεγαλύτερός της ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι 18 χρόνια μεγαλύτερός της και συχνά τον περνάγαν για πατέρα της!Εννοείται από αυτή την απόφαση κατέστρεψαν τη ζωή τους(έχουν χωρίσει εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια)αλλά αυτός που την πληρώνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι το παιδί και δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη αδικία από το να πληρώνεις τα λάθη άλλων.

Προσπάθησα με κάθε τρόπο να την κάνω να αλλάξει στάση και συμπεριφορά,έβαλα ακόμα κι άλλους να της μιλήσουν(γιατρούς,ιερείς,τ ν κοπέλα μου)όμως εξαιτίας της στενοκεφαλιάς της δεν άκουσε ποτέ.Έτσι παρέμεινε αυτή η κατάσταση για όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με αποτέλεσμα να παραμείνω κι εγώ άρρωστος.Όσο για τον πατέρα μου-για να μην τον αδικώ κι αυτόν-έχω να ακούσω τη φωνή του από το 1999,δεν έχει καν τηλεφωνήσει να δει τι κάνω κι ας ξέρει ότι είμαι άρρωστος.Δυστυχώς τέτοιους γονείς-διαμάντια έχω και το γεγονός ότι είναι γονείς δεν τους βάζει στο απυρόβλητο.


Περιμένω τις γνώμες σας και τις εμπειρίες άλλων ατόμων αν έχουν βιώσει κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## Alen

Alex30 εξέφρασες την συνηθισμένη άποψη που περίμενα εδώ να ακούσω από τους περισσότερους ότι οι γονείς μπαίνουν στο απυρόβλητο,δεν έχουν κακές προθέσεις και τους δίνεις ελεφρυντικά.Τι να το κάνω εγώ που δεν είχαν κακές προθέσεις όταν αυτό που έκαναν είναι κάτι χειρότερο από αυτό που θα έκανε και ο εχθρός σου μέχρι και το να σε αρρωστήσουν?Ο καθένας κρίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος και από τις πράξεις του.Εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μία ερωτική ή φιλική σχέση αλλά με μία σχέση γονιού-παιδιού που είναι ιερή και για το λόγο αυτό ο γονιός οφείλει να είναι πιο υπεύθυνος απέναντι στο παιδί του.Κανονικά ο ρόλος του γονιού είναι να μαθαίνει στο παιδί του,να το προστατεύει,να του συμπαραστέκεται και να τον ενθαρρύνει στις δύσκολες στιγμές.Όταν όμως όχι μόνο δεν συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά το αντίθετο και φτάνει η κατάσταση στο σημείο ο γονιός να αρρωσταίνει το παιδί τότε δεν μπορείς να μην αντιδράσεις και μάλιστα με έντονο τρόπο.Εσύ έρχεσαι να προστατέψεις το γονιό λέγοντας ότι τον κρίνω εκ του ασφαλούς.Αυτό έχεις να πεις?Στο έχω ξαναπεί και σε άλλο τόπικ,δεν έχεις μαχητικό πνεύμα.Δέχεσαι τα πράγματα όπως είναι μόνο που με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν μπορούν να ρθουν οι αλλαγές.Είπες μάλιστα ότι αν είχες εσύ παιδί θα ήθελες αν κάνεις κάποιο λάθος να έρθει να στο πει αυτό με καλό-πάντα-τρόπο και μετά να διορθωθείς.Δεν σε νοιάζει πρώτα να μην το κάνεις το λάθος,αλλά ο τρόπος που θα έρθει να στο πει μη τυχόν και είναι εκδικητικός!Αν σκέφτεσαι με αυτό τον τρόπο από τώρα λυπάμαι αλλά δεν έχεις καμία διαφορά από τους γονείς μας και μία μέρα θα γίνεις σαν αυτούς.Εγώ αν μια μέρα με το καλό γίνω πατέρας θα κοιτάξω πρώτα να μην κάνω λάθη όσο γίνεται σαν γονιός και να μην βλάψω τα παιδιά μου και αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος δίχως να το καταλάβω και έρθει και μου το πει το παιδί μου σε αυστηρό ύφος θα το αποδεχτώ και θα έχει κάθε δίκιο να μου μιλήσει και με άσχημο τρόπο.Εγώ θα είμαι αυτός που θα πρέπει να δείξω υπευθυνότητα και ωριμότητα,όχι το παιδί μου.Οι καλοί τρόποι με μάραναν και η καθωσπρεποσύνη.Είναι γνωστό ότο η τωρινή γενιά γονέων είναι τελείως αποτυχημένη.Το θέμα είναι να σπάσουμε εμείς αυτή την αλυσίδα και να μην γίνουμε σαν αυτούς.Αν όμως σκεφτόμαστε με το δικό σου τρόπο,όχι μόνο δεν θα σπάσει αυτή η αλυσίδα,αλλά θα προστεθεί ένας ακόμη κρίκος...

Ξέρω ένα άτομο το οποίο είναι σε ηλικία για να κάνει παιδιά-πολύ μεγαλύτερη από τη δική μας-κι όμως έχει αποφασίσει να μην κάνει παδιά γιατί θεωρεί ότι δεν είναι αρκετά ώριμο και υπεύθυνο άτομο για να αναλάβει αυτό το ρόλο.Αν και θεωρώ ότι αδικεί κατάφορα τον ευατό του,αυτό δείχνει υπεύθυνη στάση και πόσο θα νοιαζόταν αν όντως έκανε παιδιά...Δυστυχώς τέτοια άτομα σπανίζουν και καταντάνε να γίνονται γονείς τα πιο ανεγκέφαλα και αψυχολόγητα άτομα όπως οι γονείς μου...

Όσον αφορά τώρα αυτό που είπες για τη μητέρα μου και την προσπάθεια προσέγγισης,σε πληροφορώ ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ήταν να της μιλήσω με καλό τρόπο για ό,τι συμβαίνει.Το αποτέλεσμα?Μηδέν από μηδέν μηδέν.Και οι άλλοι μέθοδοι όμως που δοκίμασα,οι πιο αυστηροί,πάλι δεν είχαν αποτέλεσμα γιατί απευθύνονταν σε ένα άτομο ξεροκέφαλο και ανώριμο.

Αυτό που έχω να πω κλείνοντας είναι ότι η σχέση γονιού-παιδιού σήμερα πρέπει να επαναξεταστεί γιατί ο θεσμός της οικογένειας περνάει μεγάλη κρίση και τα μόνα θύματα δεν είναι άλλα από τα παιδιά(μία έρευνα αν κάνει κανείς μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ θα παρατηρήσει ότι οι περισσότεροι προέρχονται από προβληματικό οικογενειακό περιβάλλον) και η χαλαρή και ήπια αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων καταστάσεων δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα ούτε οδηγεί πουθενά.

----------


## Στέλλα

Γεια σου Αlen,
ελπίζω να είσαι καλά. Αισθάνομαι,ότι έχεις πολύ θυμό μέσα σου,λογικό είναι με όσα έχεις περάσει. Είναι και αυτός ένα συναίσθημα,που πρέπει να εκφραστεί. Δεν πρέπει όμως να μας θολώνει το μυαλό.
Η οικογένεια είναι ο σημαντικότερος παράγοντας στη διαμόρφωση ενός ανθρώπου. Πρέπει λοιπόν οι άνθρωποι να σκέφτονται πολύ σοβαρά,όταν αποφασίσουν να δημιουργήσουν δική τους. Η απόκτηση παιδιών είναι τεράστια ευθύνη,που δε σταματάει ποτέ και όσοι εχουν την επιθυμία αυτή,καλό είναι να σταθμίζουν όλους τους παράγοντες και να μην ενεργούν απερίσκεπτα.
Συνήθως τα παιδιά,ανεξάρτητα από την ηλικία τους,θέλουν οι γονείς τους να είναι οι τέλειοι,οι αλάνθαστοι,να βρίσκονται πάντα για αυτά,ανεξάρτητα,αν μπορούν ή όχι. Μέχρι ένα σημείο είναι λογικό και πρεπει να καλύπτονται οι ανάγκες των παιδιών,αλλά πολλες φορές ξεχνούν,ότι είναι άνθρωποι με αδυναμίες και έχουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα. 
Εγώ,που τα λέω αυτά,έχω ζήσει άσχημες κατάστάσεις σε αυτό το θέμα,αλλά προσπαθώ να να κατάλαβαίνω και τη θέση των άλλων. Είναι μεγάλο προτέρημα αυτό,δε σημαίνει,ότι δικαιολογείς τις πράξεις τους,αν καταλάβεις,γιατι ενήργησαν με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Μαθαίνεις έτσι πολλά πράγματα για σένα αλλα και για τους άλλους και μπορείς να τους αντιμετωπίζεις και καλυτερα. 
Οι γονείς σου έκαναν οικογένεια χωρίς να το θέλουν,ειδικά η μητέρα σου,έτσι όπως ήταν και η θέση της γυναίκας,δε θα έχει ζήσει τίποτε στη ζωη της και ίσως και αυτός να είναι ένας από τους λόγους,που αρρώστησε. Δεν είμαι γιατρος,με την εκπαιδευση έχω σχέση,αλλά το περιβάλλον επηρεάζει αρκετά. Ετσι με όλα αυτά τα δεδομένα μεγάλωσαν εσένα. Θα ήταν δύσκολο και για αυτούς και για σένα. Σίγουρα δεν ευθύνεσαι εσύ για όσα βρήκες και βίωσες,αλλά σκέψου,ότι και εκείνοι δεν ήταν ευτυχισμένοι. Φαντάζομαι η μητέρα σου δε ξέρει,πως να σου δείξει την αγάπη της και το κάνει με λάθος τρόπο. Ίσως πάλι και λογω του χωρισμού της να θέλει να της δίνεις σημασία και γι\&#039; αυτό να μπλέκεται στη ζωή σου. Πολλές φορές στο όνομα της αγάπης γίνονται πολλά εγκληματα,θα μου πεις. Αλλά τωρα δεν είσαι ανήλικος,Έχεις φύγει από το σπίτι και παρά τα προβλήματα,που θα αντιμετωπίζεις,μπορείς σιγά σιγά να φτιάξεις τη ζωή σου,οπως θες και να μην αφήνεις κανέναν να την παραβιάζει.
Δε θα σου πω,προσπάθησε να αποκτήσεις καλές σχέσεις μαζί της,κανείς δε μπορεί να στο πει αυτό,απλά ότι και αν είναι οι γονεις μας,ειναι ένα κομματι μας,που μας ποναει,αν το ξεριζώσουμε,ενω αν το καταλάβουμε μπορεί να βρούμε γαλήνη και να προχωρήσουμε στη ζωή μας..
Σου εύχομαι,ότι και αν κάνεις,να βρεις τη γαλήνη!

----------


## paramythi

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι καταρχήν θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι στο ότι οι γονείς αγαπούν τα παιδιά τους και θέλουν το καλύτερο γι\&#039; αυτά. Και τα παιδιά με τη σειρά τους αγαπούν τους γονείς τους και νοιάζονται γι΄αυτούς. Αυτό είναι ο κανόνας και δεν θα αναφερθώ στις εξαιρέσεις. Η όποια κριτική γίνεται στους γονείς, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αναιρεί τα συναισθήματα αγάπης, εκατέρωθεν.
Ωστόσο, εδώ έχει μεγάλη σημασία το αν και πως εκδηλώνεις την αγάπη σου στα παιδιά, εάν μπαίνει ο παράγοντας έλεγχος (προς δικό σου όφελος) στη μέση, αν μεταδίδεις στο παιδί την έννοια του σεβασμού και ιδίως της ελευθερίας και της ανεξαρτησίας.
Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι εμείς οι Έλληνες δεν έχουμε μάθει να σεβόμαστε αλλήλους και αυτό αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό της συμπεριφοράς και της αγωγής που πήραμε από την οικογένειά μας. Έχουμε μια τάση να μπλεκόμαστε ο ένας στα πόδια του άλλου, να τον καταπιέζουμε για να εξασφαλίσουμε είτε το \&quot;καθαρό μας κούτελο\&quot;, είτε την ίδια την επιβίωσή μας (αυτό αφορά τις παλαιότερες γενιές κυρίως, ενώ σήμερα κυριαρχεί η αφιέρωση ελάχιστου χρόνου στο παιδί που εκλαμβάνεται ως αδιαφορία και εγκατάλειψη). Είμαστε τόσο εγωκεντρικοί και ατομιστές, ώστε κατά την κρίσιμη φάση της κοινωνικοποίησης, μεταδίδουμε αυτές μας τις \&quot;αρετές\&quot; και στα παιδιά. Και όλα αυτά τα ωραία συνθέτουν την εικόνα του νεοέλληνα σήμερα συνοδευόμενη από την παρακμή κάθε αξιακού συστήματος, τη χρηματολαγνεία και την επιδειξιομανία. Είναι να απορεί κανείς αν πράγματι έχουμε την παραμικρή σχέση με τους αρχαίους Έλληνες, όπου η ομορφιά και η αρμονία χαρακτήριζαν τις επιδόσεις του κάθε επαγγελματία. Αναρωτήθηκε κανείς γιατί αυτή η χώρα δεν έχει πια διανοούμενους, έστω και μέτριους;
Όλα αυτά τα λέω, γιατί υποστηρίζω ότι τα φυσιογνωμικά χαρακτηριστικά κάθε λαού, είναι αποτέλεσμα της παιδείας και της αγωγής που ακολουθείται μέσα στην οικογένεια. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Alen, στο γεγονός ότι ορισμένα παιδιά βιώνουν μακροχρόνια καταπίεση, ασφυκτικό έλεγχο σε κάθε τους βήμα και επιλογή και συνεχή απόρριψη των επιλογών τους. Αυτό τι σημαίνει αλήθεια; Στοργική συμπεριφορά προς το παιδί, σεβασμό και αποδοχή της επιλογής ή της ελεύθερης βούλησης; Τίποτα από όλα αυτά.
Απλά αυτή η γενιά των γονιών μας που αναφέρει ο Alen, μετέδωσε την καταπίεση που η ίδια βίωσε, θεωρώντας περήφανα ότι της ανήκει το \&quot;ανατολικό\&quot; προνόμιο να ελέγχει κτητικά και δια παντός τα παιδιά της. Εμείς από την πλευρά μας μεγαλώσαμε και ζούμε σε έναν κόσμο όπου όλα πια επιτρέπονται και αναπόφευκτα λοιπόν δημιουργήθηκε μια σύγκρουση κοσμοθεωριών, η οποία μεταφράζεται στο νέο άνθρωπο ως εσωτερική σύγκρουση μεταξύ του πρέπει και του θέλω.
Αυτό για το οποίο μπορώ νας σας διαβεβαιώσω, είναι ότι από την ψυχαναλυτική θεραπεία που ακολουθώ, διαπίστωσα μόνη μου ότι όλες οι φοβίες, τα άγχη και οι ανασφάλειες που έχω, σχετίζονται με τους γονείς μου. Για παράδειγμα, η έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης οφείλεται εν πολλοίς στον πατέρα μου, που μου έλεγε πάντοτε \&quot;μην κυνηγάς μεγάλα πράγματα εσύ γιατί θα τα σκατώσεις\&quot;. Προεξοφλούσε πάντα την αποτυχία των ονείρων μου, ίσως επειδή στόχευε και αυτός σε μεγάλα πράγματα, τα οποία δεν κατόρθωσε να πραγματοποιήσει. Δεν προδικάζεις όμως την αποτυχία του παιδιού σου. Παρά το γεγονός ότι προσπαθώ να υπερβώ τον εαυτό μου, ακούω πάντα μια φωνή μέσα μου να λέει ότι μπορεί να τα κάνω σαλάτα, ενώ το άγχος μου κορυφώνεται. Αυτή η συμπεριφορά μου είναι αποτέλεσμα \&quot;μάθησης\&quot; και με αυτόν τον τρόπο εξηγούνται όλες οι φοβίες.

Το χειρότερο όμως από όλα είναι ότι ποτέ δεν συνειδητοποίησα την πηγή της κάθε ανασφάλειας, τα θεωρούσα όλα έμφυτα χαρακτηριστικά μου, μέχρι που μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία μέσω της θεραπείας να καταλάβω ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος της συμπεριφοράς μας είναι αποτέλεσμα επίκτητων χαρακτηριστικών που διαμορφώθηκαν στο πλαίσιο της συμβίωσης των μελών της οικογένειας.
Alen να θυμάσαι ότι επειδή η μητέρα σου σε αμφισβητεί, δεν σημαίνει ότι το κάνουν και όλοι οι άλλοι γύρω σου. Έχεις κάθε δίκιο με το μέρος σου, η σκληρή συμπεριφορά επιφέρει και σκληρή αντίδραση και κριτική, ενίοτε δε και παθητικότητα.

----------


## Alen

Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο(10/12) πέρασα τη μεγαλύτερη δοκιμασία της ζωής μου.Τις τελευταίες τρεις εβδομάδες είχα αρχίσει να παίρνω ασπιρίνες για να αντιμετωπίσω τις ημικρανίες που έχω.Είχα να πάρω ασπιρίνη πάνω από ένα χρόνο αφού η πρώην φαρμακοποιός μου(και μόνο αυτή κανένας από τους γιατρούς μου)με είχε προειδοποιήσει για τους κινδύνους που κρύβει η λήψη τους.Επειδή σε λίγες βδομάδες θα έφευγα στο εξωτερικό όπως ξέρετε είπα να πάρω λίγες ασπιρίνες μέχρι να φύγω για να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα των ημικρανιών όσο είμαι ακόμα εδώ.Είπα για τόσο λίγο διάστημα δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα αλλά τελικά την πάτησα.Ξύπνησα το Σάββατο το πρωί και ενώ δεν είχα ημικρανία ένιωσα την ανάγκη να κάνω εμετό.Έκανα εμετό και προς έκπληξή μου αυτό που έβγαλα ήταν γεμάτο αίμα!Πάγωσα στο θέαμα και φώναξα τη μητέρα μου και πήγαμε κατευθείαν στον Ευαγγελισμό.Εκεί μου είπαν ότο έπαθα γαστροραγία και ότι κινδύνευε η ζωή μου γι αυτό έπρεπε να μείνω στο νοσοκομείο.Έκανα άλλη μία φορά εμετό με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο και με πήγαν σε θάλαμο όπου έμεινα μία βδομάδα.Οι συνθήκες ήταν τρισάθλιες,τα ράντζα ήταν μέσα στους θαλάμους(το είδα και αυτό με τα μάτια μου),ενώ ο θάλαμος χωρούσε 6 άτομα στην αρχή ήμασταν 8 ασθενείς με τα ράντζα και τις περισσότερες μέρες 7 ασθενείς,οι γιατροί και οι νοσοκόμες αδιάφοροι και βιαστικοί,ευτυχώς ο γιατρός που με ανέλαβε ήταν πολύ καλός,μέσα στο θάλαμο ήταν κυρίως γέροι και γριές που φοβόντουσαν μήπως κρυώσουν και ήθελαν να έχουν συνεχώς το παράθυρο κλειστό με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται μία αποπνικτική ατμόσφαιρα λόγω της έλειψης καθαρού αέρα και της μυρωδιάς και οι επισκέπτες των ασθενών δεν καταλάβαιναν ότι βρίσκονταν σε νοσοκομείο αλλά σε κανένα γήπεδο ή μέγαρο και μιλούσαν δυνατά με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.Όσο για την κατάσταση που ήμουν όλες αυτές τις μέρες,σχεδόν συνέχεια ήμουν σε ακινησία(μόνο μία φορά πήγα μέχρι την τουαλέτα και λίγο προς το τέλος με άφηναν να καθίσω μόνο στη διπλανή καρέκλα),τις πρώτες μέρες δεν με άφηναν να πιω ούτε καν νερό που ήταν το μεγαλύτερο μαρτύριο ενώ τις τελευταίες μόνο μέρες με άφησαν να φάω λίγο φαγητό,κρέμα,πουρέ και φρυγανιές.Την πρώτη μέρα μου κάναν και μία μεσαιωνικού τύπου εξέταση,γαστροσκόπηση,που δεν δέχτηκα να μου την ξανακάνουν.Μέσα σε όλο αυτό το μαρτύριο είχα και τη μητέρα μου που όλο τον καιρό τα σκατώνει και ειδικά σε τέτοιες κρίσιμες καταστάσεις τα χάνει τελείως και έκανε συνέχεια βλακείες σπάζοντάς μου τα νεύρα εκεί μέσα,μέχρι και μία αποκλειστική που ήταν δίπλα μου και κάποιες άλλες νοσοκόμες εκνεύρισε και της είπαν μερικά πράγματα χωρίς βέβαια να καταλάβει αυτή τίποτα.Δεν έπαιρνε πρωτοβουλίες,ό,τι αποφάσεις έπρεπε να παρθούν εγώ τις έπαιρνα και της έλεγα τι να κάνει και έκανε και έλεγε συνέχεια βλακείες παρότι ήμουν σε τόσο δύσκολη φάση εκεί μέσα με αποτέλεσμα να με συγχίζει όσο ήμουν εκεί.Χθες μάλιστα εδώ στο σπίτι ξεπέρασε τον ευατό της και μου είπε ότι την γαστροραγία την έστειλε ο...θεός για να κατανοήσω καλύτερα το θάνατο και να ξανασκεφτώ τις σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας που έκανα το τελευταίο διάστημα.Εννείται ότι αντέδρασα ανάλογα απέναντί της γιατί η θρησκοληψία της έχει ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο υπερβολής.

Από την τελευταία Παρασκευή βγήκα και νιώθω καλύτερα αλλά αυτό το μαρτύριο με γονάτισε,πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου έφτασα στο φυσικό θάνατο και ταλαιπωρήθηκα τόσο πολύ,πλέον από δω και μπρος ισχύει το ή τας ή επί τας.Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και από εδώ μέσα τα δύο άτομα μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ που μου συμπαραστάθηκαν όσο ήμουν εκεί μέσα,την Black Rose και τη Φωτεινή,με βοήθησαν πολύ όσο ήμουν εκεί μέσα και χρειαζόμουν τη στήριξή τους.Αυτό που θέλω να πω σε όλους είναι το εξής.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΣΠΙΡΙΝΕΣ!

Απορώ γιατί κανένας γιατρός δεν μου είπε τίποτα για τους κινδύνους που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν παρά μόνο η παλιά μου φαρμακοποιός.Αλλά από τέτοιους γιατρούς τι περιμένεις...

Στέλλα τους γονείς μου δεν τους ανάγκασε κανένας να παντρευτούνε.Ήταν δική τους απόφαση όπως δική τους απόφαση ήταν να κάνουν και παιδί.Δυστυχώς όμως δεν κάθισαν ποτέ να σκεφτούν αν είναι ικανοί για να αντεπεξέλθουν σε αυτό το ρόλο γιατί είναι οι πλέον ακατάλληλοι,ανίκανοι και ανώριμοι για κάτι τέτοιο.Η αγάπη δεν εκφράζεται με λόγια ούτε μένει μόνο στα συναισθήματα αλλά εκφράζεται με πράξεις.Όταν οι πράξεις κάποιου που σε \&quot;αγαπάει\&quot; είναι εγκληματικές τέτοιες που μόνο ένας εχθρός σου θα σε έβλαπτε κατ\&#039; αυτό τον τρόπο αυτό τότε δεν λέγεται αγάπη.Η αγάπη δείχνεται έμπρακτα και δε μένει στα λόγια και κυρίως δε φτάνεις στο σημείο να αρρωστήσεις τον άλλο εφ\&#039; όσον τον αγαπάς.Θα προτιμούσα να είχα κάποιους που να μην με αγαπάνε στα λόγια αλλά να μπορούν να μου προσφέρουν έστω κάποια πράγματα και κυρίως να μην με βλάπτουν κατ\&#039; αυτό τον τρόπο.Και δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να γίνουμε και εμείς γονείς για να μπορέσουμε να τους κρίνουμε,είναι λάθος τρόπος σκέψης και τα γεγονότα και τα αποτελέσματα μιλάνε από μόνα τους.

Paramythi ο ελληνικός λαός είχε πάντα την καφρίλα μέσα του.Το ότι αναπτύχθηκε κάποια στιγμή στην αρχαιότητα έγινε με την επιρροή ξένων παραγόντων αλλά δεν είναι σκόπιμο να στο αναλύσω και να στο εξηγήσω αυτό εδώ πέρα.Αυτή η χώρα από αρχαίων χρόνων είχε την παράδοση να τρώει τα δικά της παιδιά,πράγμα που δεν το κάνει κανένας άλλος λαός.Εσύ έχεις ζήσει σε ξένη χώρα και ξέρεις πολύ καλά τι θα πει πολιτισμός.Η λέξη αυτή είναι άγνωστη σε αυτή τη χώρα όσο κι αν θέλουν να λένε και να πιστεύουν το αντίθετο αφού εδώ δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε απλά με έναν απολίτιστο αλλά με έναν τρεισβάβαρο ελληνικό λαό.Θα σου πω μόνο δύο \&quot;πρωτιές\&quot; αυτής της χώρας.Οι έλληνες είναι ο πιο θορυβώδης λαός της Ευρώπης και ο λαός με το χαμηλότερο IQ ανάμεσα στις χώρες της ΕΕ(πριν μπουν τα νέα μέλη).Μην περιμένεις λοιπόν να βγάλει αυτή η χώρα διαννοούμενους.Το σύστημα άλλωστε εδώ είναι τέτοιο ώστε οι ικανότεροι και καλύτεροι να χαντακώνονται.Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε ότι όσοι έλληνες προόδευσαν είναι αυτοί που φύγαν στο εξωτερικό...

Alex30 αυτό που διακρίνω σε σένα είναι η φοβία μήπως όταν κάνεις παιδιά κάνεις κάποια λάθη και γυρίσουν να σου το πουν.Αυτό φαίνεται να σε αποσχολεί μόνο.Εάν συνεχίσεις να έχεις αυτό το σκεπτικό και τη νοοτροπία έχεις εκ των προτέρων αποτύχει στο ρόλο σου ως γονιός και δεν θα γίνεις καλύτερος από τους δικούς σου.Εγώ αν είναι να γίνω το ίδιο σαν τους δικούς μου γονείς καλύτερα να μην κάνω ποτέ παιδιά.Για να μεγαλώσεις ένα παιδί δεν αρκεί μόνο να τους φέρνεις φαγητό και να κάνεις μερικά ξενύχτια.Χρειάζονται πάρα πολλά άλλα πράγματα που δεν είναι ικανός να τους τα δώσει ο καθένας γι αυτό δεν είναι όλοι κατάλληλοι για να γίνουν καλοί και σωστοί γονείς.Ο τρόπος σκέψης σου είναι τελείως λανθασμένος...

Εννοείται ότι λόγω της τελευταίας εξέλιξης το ταξίδι μου στο εξωτερικό αναβλήθηκε αλλά μόλις νιώσω καλύτερα θα ξαναβάλω μπρος τις διαδικασίες για να φύγω το δυνατόν συντομότερο...

----------


## Alen

Helena αυτή ήταν η καλύτερη ευχή που μπορούσε να μου δώσει κανείς.Σ\&#039; ευχαριστώ γι αυτό και ελπίζω να πραγματοποηθεί.Αυτή η ιστορία με το νοσοκομείο ανέβαλε το ταξίδι μου στο εξωτερικό για λίγο αλλά με την πρώτη ευκαιρία μόλις ξανανιώσω όπως πριν θα φύγω αμέσως.Νιώθω καλύτερα αλλά θέλω να ξανανιώσω δυνατός και να επανέλθω στους ρυθμούς που ήμουν πριν μπω εκεί για να μπορέσω να κάνω αυτό το ταξίδι.Πλέον αυτή η αλλαγή είναι τελευταία ελπίδα για να τελειώσω επιτέλους από αυτή την κωλοιστορία που μου έχει φάει τα καλύτερα χρόνια της ζωής μου.Πρέπει να μπει ένα τέλος εδώ γιατί αρκετά κράτησε αυτή η ιστορία.

Alex30 κι εγώ χαίρομαι που σας ξαναβρίσκω.Μου έλειψε κι εμένα αυτή η παρέα εδώ πέρα.Εδώ μέσα έχω βρει πραγματικούς φίλους με τους οποίους υπάρχει μοναδική συναίσθηση του προβλήματος και κατανόηση μεταξύ μας.Δεν κατάλαβα τι δεν θέλεις να σχολιάσω αλλά δεν πειράζει.Πάντως ξανασκέψου αυτά που σου είπα και για το δικό σου καλό και για το καλό των παιδιών σου μεθαύριο όταν θα έρθει η στιγμή να γίνεις γονιός.

Να είστε καλά

----------


## kokoraki

Καλά Χριστούγεννα Αλέξανδρε!

----------


## ioannel

logiko enas anthrwpos na anhsyxei gia to an tha ginei kalos gonios.. kai otan tou symvei na mh to ksexasei  :Smile: 
den kserw ti ennoei o alen alla pistevw pws einai swsto na skeftesai an boreis na prosfereis sta paidia sou.

alen na eisai geros&amp; dynatos. prospathisa na stou steilw ena u2u mail alla mallon den ta katafera.
synoptika sou elega pws symfwnw pws yparxoun epagelmaties pou den kseroun na kanoun th douleia tous, alla thelw na pistevw pws yparxoun kai alloi pou boroun na milisoun&amp;na se ebnefsoun na skefteis kapoia pragmata pou isws den eixes skeftei prin. oi pragmatikoi epagelmaties den xrhsimopoioun th xeiragwghsh.einai ekei gia se kanoun na skefteis pragmata pou diefkolinoun esena.esy tha prepei mesa apo tis synadiseis sas na katanoeis &amp;na voithas ton eafto sou.kanenas allos  :Wink: 
a!kai oloi oi anthrwpoi pistevw, akoma &amp;an den exoun kapoia farmakeftkh agwgh, einai evesthitoi &amp;borei na exoun provlhmata.
oloi anthrwpoi eimaste&amp;isws tha mas ekane poly kalo an koitousame &amp;pio makria apo emas.

xronia souu polla &amp;kala xristougenna!

----------


## Alen

Χρόνια Πολλά και σε σένα kokoraki και ευτυχισμένος ο καινούργιος χρόνος με υγεία και ευτυχία.

Alex30 όντως εδώ είναι η καλύτερη παρέα για όλους εμάς τους ομοιοπαθείς αφού μπορούμε να συζητάμε ελεύθερα τα προβλήματά μας χωρίς να μας κρίνει κανείς μακριά από οποιεσδήποτε προκαταλήψεις.

Ioannel όντως το U2U μήνυμά σου μου ήρθε κενό αλλά δεν πειράζει.Απορώ τι δεν κατάλαβες ότι εννοώ από αυτά που είπα για το ρόλο των γονιών.Με δυο λόγια είπα ότι το να γίνει κανείς γονιός είναι μία πολύ σοβαρή και ιερή υπόθεση και δεν έχουν όλοι την ωριμότητα και την υπευθυνότητα για να αντεπεξέλθουν σε αυτό το ρόλο.Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι γονείς σήμερα δεν έχουν αυτά τα γνωρίσματα γι αυτό ο θεσμός της οικογένειας περνάει τέτοια κρίση και η σημερινή γενιά γονιών είναι τόσο αποτυχημένη.

Όσο για το άλλο που είπες για τους γιατρούς,συμφωνώ ότι ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της αποθεραπείας μας εξαρτάται από τη δική μας προσπάθεια αλλά ο ρόλος των γιατρών είναι καθοριστικός και όχι επικουρικός γι αυτό άλλωστε πάμε σε αυτούς τόσο συχνά και τους πληρώνουμε τόσο αδρά.Είναι γεγονός ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των γιατρών σε αυτή τη χώρα είναι διεφθαρμένοι και δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.Μπορεί να υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι καλοί αλλά μην κοιτάς το δέντρο και χάνεις το δάσος.Μέχρι και σεξουαλική εκμετάλλευση ασθενών έχει καταγγελθεί γι αυτούς και πολλές άλλες ατασθαλίες με βάση πάντα το κέρδος και με την υγεία του ασθενή να μπαίνει πάντα σε δεύτερη μοίρα.Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουν όλοι το θάρρος να βγουν και να τα πουν αυτά.

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους και Καλές Γιορτές!

----------


## coma

Alen Γεια και Χρόνια Πολλά!!!!
Τις Καλύτερες Ευχές μου για το μέλλον σου!!!!Εύχομαι να πας στο εξωτερικό γιατί εκεί υπαρχει Ευγένεια, Πολιτισμός και οι άνθρωποι είναι μπροστά.

Ωστόσο μην ξεχνας εκει που θα πας να εχεις κάτι να δώσεις , και αυτό θα είναι ό,τι έχεις ζήσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια εδώ και ο πολιτισμός με τον οποίο ανατράφηκες και μεγάλωσες. 

Δεν είμαι εθνικιστής/στρια αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι Αρχαίοι Ελληνες τα έχουν πει όλα. 
Ενας τρόπος να γνωρίσεις τον κόσμο είναι να κοιτάξεις βαθιά μέσα σου.
Γνώρισε τον εαυτό σου.Αυτό από μόνο του είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο ταξίδι.

i wish u the best

----------


## kokoraki

Οι άνθρωποι στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι πάλι ΠΑΝΤΟΝΤΕ καλοί! ΠΟΛΥ Κοινωνικά κράτη είναι η Σουηδία,η Γερμανία,Η Φιλανδίά! Αλλά υπάρχει τέτοια ψύχρα γενικότερα που σε κάνουν \&quot;να μη νοιώθεις\&quot; μέλος της κοινωνίας τους,πόσο μάλλον αν είσαι Έλληνας!
Αλλά ναι,είναι πιο πολιτισμένοι,πιο εξευγενισμένοι... Δίνουν πολύ καλύτερους μισθούς αλλά οι ρυθμοί είναι αγχωρικοί! Να είσαι προοδευτικός και δεκτικός σε κάποια πράγματα γιατί μπορεί να μην είμαι σαν και εμάς,άξεστοι και αχάριστοι αλλά έχουν και άλλα κοινωνικά προβλήματα που πρέπει ούτως ή άλλως να αποδεχτείς να να προχωρήσεις!
Alen,σου εύχομαι να βρεις αυτό που θες και να ξεκινήσεις μια καινούρια ζωή! Ελπίζω να έλαβες το mail μου αν και περιμένω ακόμα απάντηση...Αλλά εμένα με νοιάζει να είσαι εσύ καλά και να μας λες τα νέα σου!

----------


## Alen

Αυτό είναι το 100ό μήνυμα στο τόπικ μου που ξεκίνησε τέλη Μαίου και έφτασε τα 100 μηνύματα με χιλιάδες προβολές σήμερα τέλος του χρόνου και οφείλω να ευχαριστήσω όσους μου συμπαραστάθηκαν μέχρι τώρα από εδώ σε αυτή τη δύσκολη περίοδο που διανύω.Ελπίζω αυτή να τελειώσει με το ταξίδι που σκοπεύω να κάνω και μαζί να λήξει και αυτό το τόπικ.

coma σίγουρα εκεί που θα πάω δεν θα ξεχάσω να μιλήσω για τον ελληνικό \&quot;πολιτισμό\&quot; και το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον μέσα στο οποίο μεγάλωσα.Θα λέω σε όλους για την καφρίλα,τον ξεπεσμό,την παράνοια και την γελοιότητα του ελληνικού λαού.Θα είμαι η ζωντανή \&quot;διαφήμιση\&quot; αυτής της χώρας η οποία δεν μου πρόσφερε απολύτως τίποτα και με έβλαψε με κάθε τρόπο.Πριν από τρεις μέρες πήγα επίσκεψη σε δύο φίλες μου(μητέρα και κόρη).Κάποια στιγμή το 13χρονο κορίτσι γυρνάει και μου λέει(χωρίς να έχει τύχει ποτέ να της πω τις απόψεις μου)ότι θέλει να φύγει από την Ελλάδα και να πάει λύκειο στην Αμερική γιατί η Ελλάδα είναι η χειρότερη χώρα και ότι όλη η γκαντεμιά σε αυτή τη χώρα έχει μαζευτεί.Έμεινα άναυδος όταν το άκουσα,δεν περίμενα να ακούσω κάτι τέτοιο από ένα 13χρονο κορίτσι,εγώ στα 13 μου δεν είχα αυτές τις απόψεις και είχα χάψει το παραμύθι που μας λέγαν στα σχολεία ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μία περήφανη χώρα με πολλές αρετές στα πλαίσια βέβαια της εθνικιστικής προπαγάνδας που γίνεται μέσα στο σχολείο.Από τα 20 μου σιχάθηκα αυτή τη χώρα και με έκανε να ντρέπομαι γι αυτήν και να με κάνει να νιώθω αηδία σε κάθε τι ελληνικό.Εννοείται ότι παρότρυνα αυτή την κοπέλα να κυνηγήσει αυτό το σκοπό της για να μη χαντακωθεί εδώ πέρα.Μου είπε μάλιστα ότι κατά μία έννοια τα χει βάλει με τους γονείς της γιατί δεν παρέμειναν στην Αμερική όπου ζούσαν για χρόνια και γύρισαν στην Ελλάδα και μεγάλωσε εδώ.Το άλλο φοβερό είναι ότι οι γονείς της είναι χωρισμένοι και απορούσα γι αυτό γιατί τους έβλεπα αγαπημένους όσες φορές τους είχα δει μαζί αλλά δεν ρώτησα το λόγο για να μην γίνω αδιάκριτος ώσπου μου είπε το λόγο η ίδια η μητέρα.Είχαν παντρευτεί όσο ήταν στην Αμερική όπου ζούσαν για χρόνια και κάποια στιγμή λόγω οικογενειακών προβλημάτων του άντρα της χρειάστηκε να γυρίσουν στην Ελλάδα και να μείνουν εδώ.Αυτή η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος επηρέασε τόσο αρνητικά τον άντρα της που έγινε άλλος άνθρωπος παρουσίασε ανυπόφορη συμπεριφορά και έτσι οδηγήθηκαν στο διαζύγιο.Με άλλα λόγια η ελληνική πραγματικότητα κατέστρεψε τον γάμο τους.Η ίδια η γυναίκα μού είπε ότι ξέρει ότι αν είχαν μείνει στην Αμερική δεν θα είχε διαλυθεί ο γάμος τους και αυτό θα ήταν καλύτερο και για την κόρη τους.Είναι φοβερό πώς η ελληνική κοινωνία σε αλλοτροιώνει,καταστρέφει τις ζωές των ανθρώπων αλλά πως να μη γίνεται αυτό όταν τα πάντα εδώ είναι ισοπεδωμένα.

Όλα αυτά τα λέω για να δείξω πόσο αρνητικά με έχει επηρεάσει το περιβάλλον εδώ πέρα,είναι δεδομένο ότι ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος επηρεάζει άμεσα τη ψυχολογία ενός ανθρώπου και η κρίση στο θεσμό της οικογένειας που με έχει επηρεάσει περισσότερο απ\&#039; όλα είναι παράγωγο αυτής της κοινωνίας.Το θέμα είναι να ψάχνουμε τις αιτίες που μας έφτασαν σε αυτή την άρρωστη κατάσταση για να μπορέσουμε να την καταπολεμήσουμε και να βρούμε λύση στο πρόβλημά μας.Όλα αυτά βέβαια δεν ισχύουν μόνο για μένα αλλά σχεδόν για όλους το θέμα είναι ότι πολλοί δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να τα καταλάβουν.

Όσο για τον αρχαίο ελληνικό πολιτισμό,το είπα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου,η πρόοδος του οφείλεται σε \&quot;εξωτερικές\&quot; επιδράσεις και επιρροές που δεν γίνεται να εξηγήσω εδώ,ένας τέτοιος κοπρολαός δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να δημιουργήσει πολιτισμό.Αυτό φαίνεται από την σημερινή του κατάσταση που δεν είναι απλά και μόνο η παρακμή του αλλά η φυσική του εξέλιξη.Το θεωρώ ανόητο κάποιος να το ρίχνει στην αρχαιολατρεία για να βρει κάποια χαμένη αίγλη ώστε να ξεφύγει και να ξεχάσει την κατάντια του ίδιου λαού στη σύγχρονη εποχή.Η αρχαία Αίγυπτος για παράδειγμα ανέπτυξε κι αυτή έναν σπουδαίο πολιτισμό προγενέστερο και ανώτερο από τον ελληνικό τον οποίο και επηρέασε στη διαμόρφωσή του όμως και αυτός ο πολιτισμός αναπτύχθηκε από \&quot;εξωτερικές\&quot; επιδράσεις και δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν Αιγύπτιο σήμερα να προβάλει τον αρχαίο πολιτισμό του σαν ένδειξη ανωτερότητάς του.

kokoraki όντως δεν υπάρχει καμία χώρα που να μην έχει προβλήματα και μειονεκτήματα,πουθενά δεν υπάρχει παράδεισος,σε κάθε χώρα υπάρχει ρατσισμός,εκμετάλλευση,φτώ χεια,φθόνος.Το θέμα είναι ότι οι αναλογία αυτών των φαινομένων διαφέρει από χώρα σε χώρα πράγμα που εξαρτάται από το επίπεδο των ανθρώπων γι αυτό υπάρχουν ανώτεροι και πιο ξιπασμένοι λαοί.Εκεί που θα πάω δεν θα πάω σαν έλληνας γιατί δεν νιώθω έτσι,οπότε δεν θα μου φερθούν και σαν να μαι τέτοιος.Δεν ξέρω τι θα βρω εκεί που θα πάω αλλά ευελπιστώ να βρω αυτό που θέλω για να βοηθηθώ στο πρόβλημά μου και να απαλλαγώ οριστικά από αυτό.

Τις τελευταίες μέρες νιώθω καλύτερα,ξαναβρίσκω τους ρυθμούς στους οποίους ήμουν πριν μπω στο νοσοκομείο αλλά οι ημικρανίες παραμένουν.

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους και εύχομαι το νέο έτος να μας βρει όλους υγιείς απαλλαγμένους από το πρόβλημά μας.

----------


## kokoraki

Alen,επίσης σημαντικό είναι στο εξωτερικό να βρεις φίλους(είτε ομογενείς που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τους Έλληνες αν και νοιώθουν πάρα πολύ,μη τους παρεξηγείς,έχουν στερηθεί την Ελλάδα η οποία τους \&quot;έδιωξε\&quot; είτε ξένους) και να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις οικογένεια που έχεις στερηθεί... Αφού το έχεις αποφασίσει να φύγεις το γρηγορότερο δυνατό!!! Φαντάζομαι θα έχεις πολλά σχέδια και όνειρα όπως όλοι μας... Και μη μας ξεχάσεις :Wink:

----------


## Alen

kokoraki σου θυμίζω ότι στην Ολλανδία πάω τώρα με ένα μοναδικό σκοπό,να γίνω καλά,δεν παώ για να μείνω μόνιμα.Αργότερα βέβαια αν πετύχω αυτό τον σκοπό μου θα μετακομίσω μόνιμα εκεί ή γενικά σε άλλη χώρα,δεν πρόκειται να μείνω εγώ στην Ψωροκώσταινα.

Στις 4/1 πήγα στην πρεσβεία της Ολλανδίας για να πάρω πληροφορίες και να δω τι χρειάζεται για να πάω εκεί.Η Ολλανδέζα υπάλληλος που δούλευε εκεί ήταν τόσο εξυπηρετική και μας βοήθησε πάρα πολύ,μείναμε περίπου 45 λεπτά εκεί.Ακόμα και αν δυσκολευόταν να μας βρει κάτι άνοιγε βιβλία,έπαιρνε τηλέφωνα και έκανε τα πάντα για να μας διευκολύνει.Σε μία ελληνική δημόσια-κι όχι μόνο-υπηρεσία ξέρετε ότι θα κοιτούσαν να μας διώξουν αμέσως ακόμα και αν μπορούσαν να μας βοηθήσουν.Μου έκανε τέτοια εξαιρετική εντύπωση που έμεινα από αυτή τη συμπεριφορά και μόνο,δεν είναι κάτι που συναντάς συχνά εδώ άλλωστε.Φάνηκε μόνο από αυτό ότι είναι ανώτερη φυλή.

Χτες έκανα τις πρώτες μου επαφές και επικοινωνίες με την Ολλανδία μέσω τηλεφώνου.Δυστυχώς θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο και τρέξιμο πρώτα για να βρω γιατρό και μετά πού θα μείνω.Ήξερα βέβαια ότι δεν θα είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και το βασικότερο πρόβλημα σε αυτή την υπόθεση είναι η γραφειοκρατεία.

Δεν με έφταναν όμως όλα τα προβλήματα που έχω σε αυτό το θέμα έχω και τη μητέρα μου που συνεχίζει να μου κάνει τη ζωή αφόρητη και να με δυσκολεύει ακόμα και σε αυτές τις δύσκολες και κρίσιμες στιγμές.Χτες το πρωί αφού έκανα τις πρώτες μου επαφές τσακωθήκαμε από το τηλέφωνο και μου έκανε τα νεύρα κουρέλια με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο και να μην μπορώ να κάνω κάποιες δουλειές που χρειάζονται για να πάω εκεί όπως να πάω να βγάλω φωτογραφίες για το διαβατήριό μου και τη νέα ταυτότητα που πρέπει να βγάλω.Έτσι χάνω πολύτιμο χρόνο και καθυστερείται η διαδικασία για να φύγω μόνο και μόνο επειδή η μητέρα μου συνεχίζει ακόμα και σε αυτές τις κρίσιμες στιγμές να κάνει τα καφριλίκια της.Δεν έβαλε μυαλό ούτε από τη μεταφορά μου στο νοσοκομείο όπου μία γιατρός της είπε να μην με ενοχλεί γιατί πρέπει να μένω ήρεμος και για το πρόβλημα του στομαχιού μου αλλά και κάποιες άλλες νοσοκόμες και αποκλείστικές της μίλησαν αλλά τόσο ξεμωραμένη που είναι αυτή η γυναίκα από το ένα αυτί της μπήκαν από το άλλο της βγήκαν και συνεχίζει ακόμα και τώρα να κάνει τα ίδια.Από χτες που τσακώθηκα μαζί της μέχρι σήμερα νιώθω σαν να είμαι σε νάρκωση,τόσο πειράχτηκαν τα νεύρα μου,κοιμάμαι πολλές ώρες και βέβαια δεν μπόρεσα να συνεχίσω τις διαδικασίες για την μετοίκισή μου στο εξωτερικό.Δεν φτάνει που έχασα χρόνο από την περιπέτειά μου στο νοσοκομείο,τώρα έχω τη μητέρα μου να βάζει εμπόδια με το δικό της τρόπο σε αυτό το στόχο που έχω βάλει.Ουδέποτε αυτή η γυναίκα σε αυτά τα εννιάμισυ χρόνια που τραβιέμαι κατάλαβε την κρισιμότητα και σοβαρότητα της αρρώστειάς μου και πάντα φερόταν με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να παραμείνω σε αυτή την κατάσταση παρ\&#039; ότι πολλοί εκτός από μένα της έχουν πει να αλλάξει συμπεριφορά για να μπορέσω να γίνω καλά.Αναθεματίζω την ώρα που με γέννησε και έγινε μάνα μου,ήταν η μεγαλύτερη ατυχία στη ζωή μου.Ορκίζομαι μια μέρα αν γίνω καλά να την κλείσω μόνιμα σε ψυχιατρείο εκεί που ανήκει.Την σιχαίνομαι τόσο πολύ ντρέπομαι που αυτό το ρεμάλι έμελε να είναι μητέρα μου.

Ελπίζω τις επόμενες ημέρες να νιώσω καλύτερα για να μπορέσω να πάω στο εξωτερικό όπου θα είμαι και μακριά από αυτήν και να μπορέσω επιτέλους να απαλλαγώ από αυτή την αρρώστεια που με βασανίζει τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## Alen

Πριν λίγες μέρες συναίβει κάτι που δεν περίμενα.Η μητέρα μου παραδέχτηκε για πρώτη φορά ότι έχει μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου και Αλτσχάιμερ.Για το δεύτερο μου είχε ξαναπεί κάτι αλλά βέβαια δεν πήγε να το κοιτάξει όπως της είπα εγώ και κάποιοι γιατροί μου κι έτσι συνέχισε να φέρεται έτσι αψυχολόγητα.Μου είπε η ίδια ότι ξεκινάει να πάει από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο και όταν φτάσει εκεί ξεχνάει γιατί πήγε,αλλά και γενικά ξεχνάει απλά καθημερινά πράγματα.Πρόσεξε ότι τελευταία η κατάσταση αυτή έχει χειροτερέψει.Για μένα όμως αυτή η κατάσταση δεν είναι τόσο καινούργια.Φέρεται έτσι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από πριν ακόμα αρρωστήσω και τουλάχιστον μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου έχει από τότε και έτσι εξηγείται η όλη συμπεριφορά της.Λόγω της ξεροκεφαλιάς της δεν άκουσε ποτέ τις παροτρύνσεις μου αλλά και των γιατρών μου να δει κάποιον ειδικό γι αυτό.Τώρα ζήτησα από τον γιατρό που με παρακολουθούσε στον Ευαγγελισμό με τον οποίο γίναμε φίλοι να της κλείσει ραντεβού εκεί με νευρολόγο.Βλέπετε λοιπόν ότι τόσα χρόνια είχα να κάνω με ένα άτομο που είχε μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου και Αλτσχάιμερ και καταλαβαίνετε πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ζήσεις με ένα άτομο που αντιμετωπίζει μια τόσο βαριά κατάσταση.Τώρα που παραδέχτηκε ότι το έχει είναι πλέον αργά αλλά ας πάει να το κοιτάξει έστω τώρα.

Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο 21/1 πέρασα ένα ακόμα σοκ.Πήγα τον γάτο μου στο σπίτι της μητέρας μου και σε συνδυασμό με τη μόνιμη αδιαφορία που δείχνει αυτή μέσα σε μισή μέρα κάποιο θρασύδειλο ανθρωποειδές πρόλαβε και τον δηλητηρίασε πετώτας φόλα με στριχνίνη!Ευτυχώς κατάφερα και τον έσωσα γιατί τον έτρεξα αμέσως στον κτηνίατρο.Έχω ξαναγράψει σε αυτό το φόρουμ πόσο σημαντικός είναι ο γάτος μου για μένα.Δεν τον βλέπω σαν κατοικίδιό μου αλλά σαν παιδί μου και έτσι τον έχω μεγαλώσει.Το να τον βλέπω ετοιμοθάνατο φανταστείτε πώς με έκανε να νιώσω,κλονίστηκα,ήταν ό,τι χειρότερο μπορούσε να μου συμβεί.Δεν με έφτανε το μαρτύριο που τράβηξα στο νοσοκομείο με τη γαστροραγία έγινε και αυτό που ψυχολογικά με έφθειρε περισσότερο.Καταθέσαμε μήνυση κατά αγνώστου μήπως και βρούμε το ανθρωποειδές που έκανε αυτή την ειδεχθή πράξη αλλά είναι δύσκολο να τον βρούμε γιατί κάτι τέτοιοι θρασύδειλοι κρύβονται καλά.Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτή η δηλητηρίαση του γάτου μου δηλητηρίασε την ψυχή μου...

Όσο για την μετοίκησή μου στην Ολλανδία,έχω κολλήσει στη γραφειοκρατία,αυτές τις μέρες περιμένω να βγάλω το διαβατήριό μου,και εκτός αυτού μου έχουν απαντήσει μόνο από ένα νοσοκομείο μέχρι τώρα από την Ολλανδία που και για να πάω εκεί πέρα θέλει πολύ διαδικασία.Τελικά το ότι είμαι πολίτης της ΕΕ καθόλου δεν με βοήθησε,έχω συναντήσει απέραντη γραφειοκρατία μέχρι τώρα και η ΕΕ δεν μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να ανταγωνιστεί τις ΗΠΑ ούτε σε αυτό το θέμα.Ένας ασθενής χρειάζεται να περιμένει μήνες για να πάει από τη μία χώρα στην άλλη για αποθεραπεία.Μεγάλη πρόοδο έχουν σημειώσει κι αυτοί...Μέσα σε όλα αυτά ήρθε να προστεθεί και η δηλητηρίαση του γάτου μου που με έριξε τόσο πολύ και ακόμα περιμένω πότε θα πάω επιτέλους στην Ολλανδία για να δω άσπρη μέρα.Ελπίζω αυτό να γίνει σύντομα...

----------


## kitty

Alen παρακολουθώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό τις συζητήσεις σου με τους υπόλοιπους και πραγματικά αυτό που είπες για την μαμά σου με στεναχώρησε πολύ!α! και οπως ξερεις σαν kitty εχω απεριοριστη λατρεια στις γάτες,και υπάρχουν πολύ αναισθητοι εκει έξω,να προσέχεις τον γατούλη σου!ευχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά για εσένα και από την στιγμή που πήρες την μεγάλη απόφαση να πας εξω ευχομαι να γίνεις καλά,τελειως καλά!μακάρι να μπορούσα και εγώ να πάω κάπου έξω για να γίνω καλά! ευχομαι και πιστευω να τελειώσουν σύντομα τα βασανά σου!καλή τύχη όπου και να είσαι! με πολλή αγάπη kitty!

----------


## Alen

kitty σ\&#039; ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και τις ευχές σου!Όντως υπάρχουν πολλά ανθρωποειδή εκεί έξω που θεωρούν ότι κάνουν κάτι δηλητηριάζοντας ένα αθώο ζώο.Ευτυχώς τον μεγάλο γάτο μου τον έσωσα αλλά πριν λίγες μέρες πέθανε ο μικρός γάτος.Ήταν το τρίτο άσχημο περιστατικό μέσα σε δύο μήνες και αυτά τα γεγονότα με έριξαν πάρα πολύ.Στην κατάσταση που είμαι πρέπει να είμαι όσο γίνεται πιο ήρεμος και να μην στεναχωριέμαι καθόλου.Δυστυχώς αυτά τα γεγονότα ήταν ό,τι χειρότερο μπορούσε να μου συμβεί αυτό το διάστημα.Πλέον δεν βλέπω την ώρα να φύγω για να φύγει και αυτή η γκαντεμιά που υπάρχει σε αυτή τη χώρα.

Όσο για τη μητέρα μου,με τα χίλια ζόρια την έπεισα και πήγε σε νευρολόγο και μου είπε ότι παίρνει φάρμακα για το Αλτσχάιμερ.Της το λέγαμε καιρό αλλά δεν άκουγε.Φανταστείτε τώρα πώς είναι να ζεις τόσα χρόνια με ένα άτομο που έχει μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου και Αλτσχάιμερ...Λογικό ήταν να φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο...

Χτες 7/2 έβγαλα επιτέλους το διαβατήριό μου.Δυστυχώς από τα νοσοκομεία της Ολλανδίας που απευθύνθηκα δεν είχα απαντήσεις και αναγκαστικά θα χρειαστεί να πάω σε ιδιώτη πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θέλει περισσότερο ψάξιμο.Και εκτός αυτού θέλει και πολύ διαδικασία για να βρω σπίτι εκεί...

Δυστυχώς σε αυτό το ταξίδι που θα κάνω είμαι ολομόναχος.Δεν έχω κάποιον να έρθει μαζί μου να με βοηθήσει όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά επειδή είμαι άρρωστος και πηγαίνοντας σε μία άλλη χώρα σε αυτή την κατάσταση θα πρέπει να τα κάνω όλα μόνος...Δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο...Μακάρι να είχα έστω έναν άνθρωπο να με βοηθήσει και να με στηρίξει σε αυτές τις δύσκολες και κρίσιμες στιγμές αλλά πάντα από την αρχή αυτής της ιστορίας ήμουν ολομόναχος...

helena εμένα αυτή η ιστορία με τους κοριούς,τις υποκλοπές και τις παρακολουθήσεις δεν μου έκανε καθόλου εντύπωση.Απορώ γιατί όλοι έχουν σαστίσει με αυτό το θέμα.Είναι γνωστό στους πιο υποψιασμένους και πιο ψαγμένους ότι τα πάντα παρακολουθούνται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και η ζωή \&quot;υψηλών\&quot; προσώπων της κοινωνίας.Ξέρω ότι αρκετοί με έχετε θεωρήσει υπερβολικό γι αυτά που λέω περί συστήματος και της κατάντιας της κοινωνίας αλλά μερικά γεγονότα που βλέπουν το φως της δημοσιότητας έρχονται να επιβεβαιώσουν τα λεγόμενά μου.Ασχολούμαι με την συνομωσιολογία και αν σας πω όλα αυτά που ξέρω θα σας πέσουν τα μαλλιά.Χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς υποψιασμένος,σκεπτόμενος και ανοιχτόμυαλος για να καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα,πόσο μάλλον να τα πει και να τα πολεμήσει.Το θέμα είναι να τα καταλάβει αυτά το σύνολο του κοινωνικού πληθυσμού πριν είναι πλέον πάρα πολύ αργά.Όσον αφορά τον χώρο μας,οι ψυχικές ασθένειες και η ψυχοκαταστολή είναι μία λύση που βολεύει μια χαρά αυτούς που θέλουν να έχουν το κοινωνικό σύνολο υπό \&quot;παρακολούθηση\&quot; και σκλαβωμένο αφού αφορούν ένα τεράστιο κομμάτι του συνολικού πληθυσμού...

----------


## dr

Γεια σου allen,
σχετικα και εγω καινουργια στο forum ψαχνοντας να βρω τη λιστα με τα πιο προσφιλη μου θεματα, επεσα πανω στον τιτλο σου για τις κρισεις πανικου.
\&quot;Ωπα\&quot;, ειπα, \&quot;εδω ειμαστε!\&quot;. 
Πριν απο αρκετο καιρο ειχα την πρωτη μου κριση και ενω δεν ειχα να αντιμετωπισω τον εφιαλτη των ημικρανιων, ειχα να αντιμετωπισω το σκοταδι και την εξοντωση της καταθλιψης, που ηρθε σαν συνεπεια των κρισεων.
Οποτε οπως και οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω μεσα, νιωθω καλα τι λες και τι βιωνεις.
Ευτυχως για μενα και η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα και η ψυχοθεραπεια ειχαν αποτελεσμα. Εχω διαβασει ολες τις σελιδες του θεματος που ειχες ανοιξει απο επερσι το Μαιο με μεγαλη προσοχη.Σε καποια συμφωνω,σε αλλα οχι.
Ομως σκοπος εδω δεν ειναι ουτε σε αντιπαραθεση να ερθουμε, ουτε να προσπαθησω εγω ή καποιος αλλος να σου αλλαξουμε γνωμη για καποια πραγματα.Ειναι αρχη μου να σεβομαι την αποψη καθενος, απο τη στιγμη που την τεκμηριωνει με τετοιο τροπο οπως εσυ, ασχετα αν δεν συμφωνω.Ειναι αρχη δημοκρατιας, πολιτισμου κ διαλογου αυτη. Σκοπος μας λοιπον εδω ειναι να κρατησουμε εστω και νοητα το χερι ο ενας του αλλου στον αγωνα που δινει ή που θελει να δωσει και καποια στιγμη θα καταφερει να το κανει, με την ψυχικη ασθενεια, οποια κι αν ειναι αυτη.
Αυτο που εμεινε σε μενα απο την προσωπικη σου αφηγηση ειναι πως ανθρωπος πονεμενος, δοκιμασμενος εισαι και εσυ οπως ολοι μας.Καποιοι παρατηρησαν εδω,στα γραφομενα σου, πως στην προσπαθεια σου να πεις,να κανεις, να ανατρεψεις προσωπα, πραγματα και καταστασεις,βγαζεις θυμο. Ναι, αυτο φαινεται εκ πρωτης οψεως για αυτο και οι ιδιοι σε συμβουλεψαν να μην εισαι τοσο θυμωμενος. Εγω το ειδα αλλιως αγαπητε μου allen, ειδα πονο μεσα σου, πικρα, απογοητευση,παραπονο, αναπαντητα \&quot;γιατι\&quot; σε πολλους κ πολλα.Ενας τροπος να τα \&quot;βγαζεις\&quot; ολα αυτα προς τα εξω ειναι και αυτος ο\&quot;θυμωμενος\&quot;τροπος σου, ενας αλλος ειναι οι κρισεις πανικου, ενας ακομα, οι ημικρανιες.
Εγω 7 ολοκληρα χρονια πηγα στην κολαση και ξαναηρθα. Και ευχαριστω το Θεο που ξαναηρθα γιατι θα μπορουσα να μεινω εκει για παντα. Αν θελεις σε ενα μηνυμα προς τα εσενα μπορω να σου πω την εμπειρια μου και οτι την αποτελεσε.
Τωρα εδω θα αρκεστω να πω οτι το ανεβασμα μου απο το σκοταδι μου εμαθε να μην κανω καμια υποδειξη σε κανεναν για οτιδηποτε επιλεγει να κανει αρκει να μειωσει τα επιπεδα πονου του και να φερει στη ζωη του αυτο που αξιζει σε καθε πλασμα του Θεου να εχει, το ανεβασμα μου αυτο μου εμαθε να κρατω το χερι και να δινω τη συμβουλη μου οπου μου ζητηθει.
Απο τη στιγμη λοιπον, που νιωθεις μεσα σου οτι αυτο που θα σε οδηγησει στη μειωση του εσωτερικου σου πονου και στην επουλωση των πληγων σου, ειναι να αφησεις τους παντες και τα παντα πισω σου, που τιποτα αλλο δεν κανουν απο το να σε κρατανε στην αρρωστεια,τοτε κανε το. 
Ομως ειπε και η black rose πολυ σωστα, ο πονος σου θα ερθει μαζι και θα ειναι μεσα σου και μαζι, μεχρι να μπορεσεις να τον ερμηνευσεις και να τον αντιμετωπισεις.Αν αυτο πιστευεις οτι μπορει να γινει καλυτερα σε μια αλλη χωρα, καμια αντιρρηση.Αρκει να γινει για να μπορεσεις καποια στιγμη να νιωσεις την ανακουφιση, τη γαληνη, την ισορροπια μεσα σου.Και τοτε ολα, εσυ μονος σου, θα τα φερεις στη ζωη σου.
Τοτε μονο,ηρεμωντας και διαχειριζοντας τον ψυχικο σου πονο,θα μπορεσεις να απαντησεις σε ολα τα \&quot;γιατι\&quot; μεσα σου και να καταδικασεις ή να αθωωσεις ολους και ολα. Σαν φυγει ο πονος απο την μεση, που εχει την ιδιοτητα να διαβρωνει την ματια και την οπτικη του ατομου, θα δεις τον καθενα και το καθετι με διαυγη, ξεκαθαρο τροπο και τοτε θα αποδωσεις ευθυνες ή αθωωση.
Στα λεω εγω που τα περασα...
Ευχομαι να κανεις το καλυτερο για σενα και να ερθει η μερα συντομα που θα εχεις αγαπησει τοσο πολυ τον υπεροχο εαυτο που εχεις και που ολοι εχουμε, ωστε να μην επιτρεψεις σε κανεναν πια να στον πληγωσει.
Καλο κουραγιο,

----------


## Alen

dr απόρησα όταν διάβασα το μήνυμά σου για πολλούς λόγους.Αν και έχω πει ότι δεν θα κάνω άλλες αντιπαραθέσεις εδώ μέσα γιατί δεν βγαίνει τίποτα από αυτό,οφείλω να σου πω κάποια πράγματα γιατί το ύφος στο μήνυμά σου ήταν κριτικό.

Το δικό σου μήνυμα ήρθε αμέσως μετά το τελευταίο μήνυμα της Helena που ενώ παλιότερα είχαμε διαφωνήσει σε κάτι τώρα ήρθε-προς τιμήν της-και παραδέχτηκε ότι είχα δίκιο σε αυτά που έλεγα και αυτό λες και σε χάλασε εσένα!Ξέρεις δεν διαφωνούν όλοι μαζί μου,υπάρχουν και πολλοί που συμφωνούν αν και οι περισσότερο που το κάνουν αυτό μου το λένε σε ιδωτικές συζητήσεις και δεν λένε τις ίδιες απόψεις δημόσια στο φόρουμ με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνω εγώ κακός,αντιδραστικός κλπ.Όταν τους ρωτάω \&quot;γιατί δεν βγαίνετε να τα πείτε στο φόρουμ?\&quot; μου λένε \&quot;έχω βαρεθεί να προσπαθώ να πείθω τους άλλους,ήμουνα καινούργιος και δεν ήθελα να τα πω αυτά επειδή φοβόμουν μήπως με διώξουν από το φόρουμ\&quot; κλπ.Σε μία αντιπαράθεση που είχα στο δικό μου τόπικ παλιότερα είπα κάποια πράγματα σε ένα άλλο μέλος και στο προσωπικό μου μάιλ δέχτηκα μηνύματα που με συγχαίρανε για τις αλήθειες που βγήκα και είπα και μου λέγανε ότι \&quot;με το ζόρι κρατιόντουσαν να μην βγουν και να πουν τα ίδια με μένα\&quot;.Έτσι στα μάτια κάποιων σαν εσένα θα βγήκα εγώ μόνο ο επιθετικός επειδή οι άλλοι που έχουν τις ίδιες απόψεις δεν τα δήλωσαν δημόσια όπως εγώ.Εμένα όμως ο καθωσπρεπισμός και οι υποκριτικές ευγένειες δεν με αγγίζουν.Είσαι καινούργια εδώ πέρα και αν δεν το έχεις προσέξει ζητούμενό μας εδώ δεν είναι μόνο η αλληλεγγύη και η εύρεση λύσεων για αυτά τα προβλήματα υγείας που αντιμετωπίζουμε αλλά και να βρούμε τί τα προκαλεί.Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο απ όλα γιατί εφ όσον αυτό διαπιστωθεί τότε αντιμετωπίζονται καλύτερα αυτές οι ασθένειες και εφ όσον εξαλείψουμε τις αιτίες που τις προκαλούν τότε μειώνονται και οι πιθανότητες να εμφανιστούν.Η πρόληψη είναι η σωστότερη μέθοδος για κάθε ασθένεια ειδικά όταν οι θεραπείες γι αυτές είναι τόσο αμφίβολες όσον αφορά το αποτέλεσμά τους και χρονοβόρες όπως συμβαίνει στις ασθένειες αυτές της κατηγορίας.Αυτό κάνω εγώ μεταξύ άλλων,ψάχνω τις αιτίες που με οδήγησαν σε αυτή την κατάσταση και γι αυτό αναφέρομαι και στην κατάντια της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που μας επηρεάζει όλους αφού ζούμε εδώ.Θα σου εξηγήσω αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω με ένα παράδειγμα.Στην Κίνα κάθε χρόνο αυτοκτονούν 280000 άνθρωποι λόγω των άθλιων συνθηκών διαβίωσης.Συγκριτικά με το συνολικό πληθυσμό το ποσοστό των ανθρώπων αυτών είναι μικρό γιατί ο πληθυσμός εκεί ανέρχεται σε δισεκκατομύρια.Δεν παύει όμως να είναι ένας τεράστιος αριθμός ανθρώπων που φτάνουν σε αυτό το σημείο απελπισίας.Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης από οικονομική άποψη να μην είναι τόσο άσχημες όσο στην Κίνα αλλά δεν παύουν κι εδώ να είναι πολύ άσχημες.Η δική μου ένσταση είναι ότι το πρόβλημα σε αυτή τη χώρα που ζούμε δεν είναι η κατάσταση της οικονομίας αλλά το πολύ χαμηλό επίπεδο των ανθρώπων που φέρονται σαν κανίβαλοι.Κάτι τέτοιο είναι απόλυτα φυσικό να με εξοργίζει όχι μόνο εμένα αλλά οποιονδήποτε το αντιλαμβάνεται έτσι.Πράγματι έχω πολύ θυμό μέσα μου αλλά απέναντι σε κάποια πράγματα και πρόσωπα γι αυτό και σκοπεύω να αλλάξω χώρα.Εκεί δεν θα δέχομαι όλη αυτή την αρνητική επιρροή και όλη αυτή την αρνητική ενέργεια οπότε θα απαλλαγώ από αυτό και θα νιώσω καλύτερα.Κι αν είμαι τυχερός και εκεί που πάω βρω ένα σωστό,ανθρώπινο και πολιτισμένο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον θα είμαι στο σωστό δρόμο.Όσο όμως θα μαι εδώ αυτή η κατάσταση θα διαιωνίζεται.
Η Black Rose μπορεί να είπε αυτό που είπε αλλά το πρόβλημά της το ξεπέρασε σε άλλη χώρα όχι εδώ στην Ελλάδα...

Προχτές συναίβει και κάτι άλλο παράδοξο.Μίλησα με μία κοπέλα στο MSN που με πρόσθεσε αυτή στη λίστα της και μου είπε ότι ήταν γραμμένη σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ και εκεί κάποιος που είναι γραμμένος και στο δικό μας της είπε για μένα λέγοντάς της ότι είμαι ξεροκέφαλος και απόλυτος σε αυτά που λέω.Τη ρώτησα αφού της είπαν ότι είμαι έτσι γιατί θέλει να μιλήσει μαζί μου και μου είπε ότι αυτός που της τα πε αυτά της φέρθηκε πολύ άσχημα και δεν του ξαναμίλησε και θέλησε να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου γιατί με θεωρεί σημαντικό άτομο και θέλει να μάθει από μένα αλήθειες.Το να λέει κάποιος αλήθειες όπως κάνω εγώ έτσι ντόμπρα έχει το τίμημά του.Όσοι διαφωνούν σε αποκαλούν αντιδραστικό,επιθετικό,από λυτο κλπ.Μερικοί σαν αυτόν που ανέφερα φέρονται και ύπουλα και σε θάβουν πισώπλατα αντί να εφράσουν την αντίρρηση τους μπροστά σου αλλά αυτό δείχνει θρασυδειλία.Το τίμημα αυτό είναι βαρύ και συχνά εκνευριστικό αλλά το θετικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι όσοι κι αν είναι που συμφωνούν μαζί μου και μου δίνουν θάρρος.Εγώ σε αυτά τα άτομα θέλω να απευθύνομαι.Μπορεί να είναι μόδα η χαλαρότητα,η απραξεία και ο συμβιβασμός με τα οποία αντιμετωπίζεις εσύ τα πράγματα,εγώ όμως ακολουθώ τον αντίθετο δρόμο.
Και επειδή έχω καταλάβει τι μου φταίει και δεν ψάχνω τα \&quot;γιατί\&quot; όπως νόμιζες,γι αυτό ακολουθώ αυτό το δρόμο.

Τον ευατό μου τον αγαπάω πολύ γι αυτό παλεύω τόσα χρόνια να αποκαταστήσω την υγεία μου για να ξαναγίνω ευτυχισμένος και γι αυτό πήρα αυτή τη μεγάλη απόφαση να αλλάξω χώρα για να το πετύχω αυτό.Όσον αφορά την μητέρα μου που είναι το άτομο για το οποίο νιώθω περισσότερο θυμό απ όλα,θα πρέπει να την έχεις ζήσει από κοντά για να καταλάβεις γιατί νιώθω έτσι.Με το να διαβάζεις κάποια περιστατικά και καταστάσεις που έχω ζήσει μαζί της ίσως να μην μπορείς να το καταλάβεις γιατί άλλο είναι να διαβάζεις για κάτι και άλλο να το ζεις.Κάποια στενά μου πρόσωπα επίσης θεωρούσαν ότι υπερέβαλα σε αυτά που έλεγα για αυτήν και δε με πίστευαν,αλλά όταν την έζησαν για λίγο από κοντά ταυτίστηκαν απόλυτα μαζί μου...Πηγαίνοντας στη χώρα που σκοπεύω θα είμαι και μακριά της και αυτό θα είναι ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα.Πάντως δεν θα περιμένω να γίνω καλά για να αποδώσω ευθύνες και να κρίνω ό,τι με έβλαψε,είμαι άτομο με σταθερές απόψεις που τις αναθεωρώ μόνο αν αποδειχτεί ότι έχω άδικο,δεν ανήκω στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ό,τι \&quot;πρέπει\&quot; να πιστεύουν,τέτοια άτομα δίχως προσωπικότητα δεν με αφορούν.

----------


## Alen

Helena σ\&#039; ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και τις ευχές σου που ελπίζω να παραγματοποιηθούν.Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε πήγα σε ένα ψυχίατρο σε νοσοκομείο και παρότι ήταν καλός μου είπε δυο πράγματα που δεν μ \&#039;αρεσαν.Το πρώτο είναι ότι μου είπε πως έχω δυσθυμία.Δεν ήξερα τι είναι αυτό(μια φορά μόνο το είχα ακούσει αυτό από προηγούμενο ψυχίατρο μου και για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα)και μου εξήγησε ποια είναι τα συμπτώματά της που παρουσιάζω και έχει δίκιο και καλό είναι να ξέρει κανείς την αλήθεια αλλά εγώ νόμιζα ότι έχω ξεπεράσει την κατάθλιψη σε μεγάλο ποσοστό και αυτό ενίσχυσε τη φοβία μου μήπως ξαναπάθω κατάθλιψη.Το δεύτερο που μου είπε και δε μ άρεσε αν και παραδέχτηκε ότι δεν μπορεί κανείς να ξέρει αν αυτό ισχύει είναι ότι αν πάω στην Ολλανδία δεν θα υπάρχει κατανόηση από τους γιατρούς εκεί γιατί θα μιλάω σε τρίτη γλώσσα(αγγλικά)και δεν θα μπορούν να κατανοήσουν αυτά που λεω απόλυτα οπότε δεν θα μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν και να έχω αποτέλεσμα στην αποθεραπεία.Είπε βέβαια ότι μπορεί εκεί να βρω περισσότερη κατανόηση απ ότι εδώ πέρα αλλά εγώ του είπα το αυτονόητο ότι κι εδώ που μιλούσα τη μητρική μου γλώσσα με τους γιατρούς μου επί εννιάμισυ χρόνια δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα ούτε κατανόηση και σ\&#039; αυτό συμφώνησε.Το θέμα είναι ότι μου έδωσε μία αίσθηση απαισιοδοξίας σε αυτό που πάω να κάνω και αυτό μ έριξε.Εσείς τι λέτε γι αυτό?

Όσον αφορά την αναχώρησή μου είναι πλέον θέμα χρόνου και πιστεύω να φύγω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες.

Θα ήθελα επίσης την Στέλλα και τον thercities να μιλήσουν κι αυτοί περισσότερο στο τόπικ μου για τα διάφορα άλλα θέματα που συζητάμε εδώ.

----------


## Alen

Έχω ευχάριστα και δυσάρεστα νέα να σας πω.Τα ευχάριστα νέα είναι ότι μου απάντησαν από ένα νοσοκομείο της Ολλανδίας και μου κλείσαν ραντεβού για τα μέσα Μαρτίου.Περιμένω τώρα ένα γράμμα τους για να μου πουν τι χρειάζεται για να πάω εκεί.Τα δυσάρεστα νέα είναι ότι από χθες Τρίτη έπαθα κατάθλιψη δεν έχω όρεξη να βγω έξω κοιμάμαι πάρα πολύ και η διάθεσή μου είναι πολύ πεσμένη.Όλα τα τελευταία γεγονότα που μου τύχανε(γαστροραγία και παραμονή μου στο νοσοκομείο κάτω από άθλιες συνθήκες,δηλητηρίαση του γάτου μου που τον έσωσα τελευταία στιγμή και θάνατος του μικρού μου γάτου) καθώς και κάποια άλλα άτυχα γεγονότα μικρότερης σημασίας με ρίξαν πολύ απλά δεν ανέλυσα εδώ πόσο με πληγώσανε και στην κατάσταση που είμαι τέτοια γεγονότα είναι είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορούσε να μου συμβεί.Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν ένιωθα καλά ένιωθα ότι ήμουν στα πρόθυρα της κατάθλιψης και αυτό συναίβει δυστυχώς χτες.Από το Σεπτέμβριο είχα πει στη μάνα μου την πρόθεσή μου να φύγω στο εξωτερικό και να κάνω εκεί θεραπεία αλλά αυτή το χαβά της δεν κοίταξε να με βοηθήσει να πάω εκεί γρήγορα με αποτέλεσμα να μου συμβούν όλα αυτά και να φτάσω να έχω πάλι κατάθλιψη.Αυτό που με ανησυχεί τώρα είναι το πως θα φύγω στην Ολλανδία τη στιγμή που είμαι έτσι και δεν έχω όρεξη να βγω έξω.Έχω αυξήσει τα Efexor σε 6 και παίρνω 1 Seroxat τη μέρα.Είμαι και πάλι σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ στα μέσα Μαρτίου να πάω στην Ολλανδία να συνεχίσω την θεραπεία μου.Όταν κάτι δεν γίνεται στην ώρα του τα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά...

Orion η μητέρα σου είναι ένα άτομο μειωμένης αντίληψης και δίχως προσωπικότητα σαν τη δική μου.Αυτό φαίνεται και μόνο από το κακό που σου έχει κάνει.Τα ίδια κάνει και λέει η μάνα μου μοιάζουν πολύ.Η ίδια αποτελεί καχέκτυπο και αντί να κρίνει άλλους ας κοιτάξει να κατανοήσει τα δικά της εγκληματικά λάθη.Την άποψη ότι αυτές τις ασθένειες τις παθαίνουν τα άτομα με αδύναμες προσωπικότητες την υποστηρίζουν όλοι όσοι δεν τις βιώνουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως είναι.Η αλήθεια ξέρεις ποια είναι?Ότι αυτές τις ασθένειες τις παθαίνουν τα άτομα με δυνατή προσωπικότητα γιατί απλά αν τις παθαίναν άτομα με αδύναμη προσωπικότητα δεν θα μπορούσαν να τα βγάλουν πέρα.Βλέπεις ότι εμείς χρόνια παλέυουμε με αυτές και υπάρχουν άλλοι εδώ μέσα αν δεις καλά που τις αντιμετωπίζουν και για 10,12 και 15 χρόνια.Βασικά για να πάθεις μία τέτοια ασθένεια πρέπει να είσαι ευαίσθητος,έξυπνος και σκεπτόμενο άτομο.Δεν έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι άτομα που είναι αφελείς ή αναίσθητοι δεν αντιμετωπίζουν ποτέ τέτοιες ασθένειες?Εμένα κάποιοι γιατροί μου όπως ο ομοιοπαθητικός μου παλιότερα με είχαν συγχαρεί που αντέχω όλη αυτή τη δικιμασία.

Το θέμα είναι ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά κουράζεσαι και όταν δεν έχεις κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει και να στηριχτείς πάνω του τουλάχιστον στις δύσκολες στιγμές και παλέυεις ολομόναχος τότε δυσκολεύουν πολύ τα πράγματα...

----------


## Alen

Την Πέμπτη έλαβα νέο mail από το νοσοκομείο που μου κλείσαν ραντεβού και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να έχω ασφάλιση για να πάω εκεί αλλιώς μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.Απορώ γιατί δεν μου το είπαν από την αρχή και αν χρειαστεί να τη βγάλω θα μου πάρει χρόνο και θα καθυστερήσω κι άλλο.Τι τραβάει τελικά κανείς για να βρει την υγεία του...Για ένα κωλόχαρτο τώρα μπορεί να καθυστερήσει η θεραπεία μου που θα πρεπε να έχει ήδη αρχίσει.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πεσμένος όπως σας είπα εξαιτίας των δυσάρεστων γεγονότων που μου συναίβησαν τον τελευταίο καιρό.Έχω παρατηρήσει όχι μόνο σε μένα αλλά σε όλους ότι όλα τα δυσάρεστα γεγονότα πέφτουν μαζί λες και γίνεται επίτηδες για να σε τρελάνουν.Τουλάχιστον να πάω όσο γίνεται πιο σύντομα στο εξωτερικό να μπει επιτέλους εδώ ένα τέλος σε αυτή την ιστορία.

Είμαι 9μισι χρόνια άρρωστος και πέρα από την τωρινή μου κατάσταση δεν μπορώ να μην σκεφτώ τι έχασα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.Η μεγαλύτερη αδικία της όλης ιστορίας είναι ότι αρρώστησα στην καλύτερη και πιο δημιουργική ηλικία,στα 18 μου και είμαι τώρα στα 27,5 και ακόμα παλεύω.Σκέφτομαι πόσο διαφορετική θα ήταν η ζωή μου αν δεν μου είχε τύχει αυτό.Και να πω ότι κράτησε1,2,6 χρόνια...Αλλά 9μισι χρόνια και ακόμα να έχω δρόμο να διανύσω...Έχασα τις σπουδές μου,την κοινωνική μου ζωή,τις παρέες μου,τις σχέσεις που θα έκανα,στερήθηκα το σεξ,τον αθλητισμό,τη γυμναστική,τις πολιτικές δραστηριότητες,τα ταξίδια μου.Κι όλα αυτά γιατί?Για να πληρώνω τα λάθη των άλλων και μόνο μου \"λάθος\" η ευαισθησία μου,η κληρονομική προδιάθεση σε αυτές τις ασθένειες και την προσπάθειά μου να δώσω πανελλήνιες όπου εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλα.Και να πω ότι το έπαθα αυτό στα 40,στα 50 και να στερούμουν τότε όλα αυτά πάλι θα ήταν οδυνηρό αλλά όχι τόσο.Το να το πάθεις σε αυτή την ηλικία είναι ό,τι χειρότερο.Και φυσικά είχα ανέκαθεν σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία την μητέρα μου να τροχοπεδεύει την αποθεραπεία μου με τις πράξεις της που δεν με άφηναν ποτέ να είμαι σε ψυχική ηρεμία για να γίνω καλά και σκόνταψα σε αποτυχημένους ψυχίατρους που ούτε κατανόηση βρήκα ούτε σωστή αγωγή μπορέσαν να μου δώσουν για να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημά μου.Δεν ήταν όνειρό μου να γίνω ψυχασθενής και μάλιστα για τόσα χρόνια και σε τόσο νεαρή ηλικία.Δεν είχα όνειρα για καμία υπερ-ζωή αλλά να ζήσω σαν ένας απλός νέος άνθρωπος σπουδάζοντας,βγαίνοντας με τις παρέες μου,απολαμβάνοντας τις σχέσεις και το σεξ και την ενασχόλησή μου με τις υπόλοιπες δραστηριότητες που με ικανοποιούν.Αντί αυτού έχω καταντήσει ένα ζόμπι,δεν έχω κανει τίποτα απολύτως στη ζωή μου,πάχυνα,ασχήμυνα,στερήθ κα τα πάντα και το χειρότερο απ όλα υπέφερα τόσα χρόνια από όλες αυτές τις ασθένειες.Αντί να βρίσκομαι στα έδρανα των πανεπιστημίων βρισκόμουν στα γραφεία των ψυχιάτρων και των ψυχολόγων,αντί να παίρνω εφόδια έπαιρνα ψυχοφάρμακα και έμεινα στάσιμος στη ζωή μου δίχως να κάνω αυτά που θέλω και να αναζητάω τόσα χρόνια την αποθεραπεία μου για να τελειώσει αυτό το μαρτύριο.Τέτοια τροπή στη ζωή μου δεν τη φανταζόμουν ποτέ.Ζω εδώ και 9μισι χρόνια έναν εφιάλτη.Ελπίζω αυτό το ταξίδι που θα κάνω να με βοηθήσει και να μπει επιτέλους ένα τέλος σε αυτή την ιστορία που έχει φάει τα καλύτερά μου χρόνια και να μπορέσω επιτέλους να ζήσω σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος όπως ήμουν πριν.

----------


## Alen

Helena από τη μια μεριά έχεις δίκιο από την άλλη όμως όταν κάποιος περνάει μία τέτοια δοκιμασία για τόσα πολλά χρόνια και σε τόσο νεαρή ηλικία από τα 18 που άλλοι αρχίζουν να χτίζουν τη ζωή τους σε αυτή την ηλικία και έχει στερηθεί τόσο πολλά πράγματα δεν μπορεί να μην το σκεφτεί αυτό.Δε νομίζω όσοι εδώ μέσα έχουν περάσει αυτή την ασθένεια για πολλά χρόνια ειδικά σε νεαρή ηλικία να μην έχουν κάνει παρόμοιες σκέψεις και να μην αναλογίζονται τι έχουν στερηθεί απο τη ζωή τους και πόσο διαφορετική θα ήταν αν δεν τους είχε συμβεί αυτό.Έχω μιλήσει και με άλλους από δω μέσα για αυτό το θέμα και αυτοί νιώθουν το ίδιο.Είναι άδικο κάποιος που έχει τις δυνατότητες να σπουδάσει και να γίνει δημιουργικός στη ζωή του να χαντακώνεται έτσι και γι αυτό το λόγο.Στο δημοτικό ήμουν σημαιοφόρος,το πρώτο μου πτυχίο(Lower)το πήρα στα 14,στην τρίτη λυκείου καλύτερος μαθητής και το αποτέλεσμα?Να είμαι ένας απλός απόφοιτος λυκείου τη στιγμή που θα μπορούσα να κάνω σπουδές και να αποκτήσω πολλά προσόντα.Το θέμα είναι έστω και τώρα,στα 27,5 να μπορέσω να βγω από αυτό το βούρκο και να ζήσω επιτέλους σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος χωρίς να βασανίζομαι.Γι αυτό κάνω αυτή την αλλαγή γιατί εδώ δεν μπόρεσα να γίνω όλα αυτά τα χρόνια καλά και πιστεύω εκεί το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον θα με βοηθήσει και ελπίζω οι επιστήμονες εκεί να ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους και να μπορέσουν να με βοηθήσουν.Τα όποια εμπόδια παρουσιάζονται μέχρι τώρα για να κάνω αυτό το βήμα με κουράζουν όχι μόνο ψυχολογικά και επειδή χρειάζομαι να ξεκινήσω άμεσα θεραπεία σαν ασθενής αλλά και επειδή καταβάλομαι και σωματικά και ως γνωστόν αυτές οι ασθένειες μειώνουν πολύ τις σωματικές αντοχές του ανθρώπου και τον κάνουν να ξεμένει από ενέργεια και κουράζομαι πολύ εύκολα.Πάντως αν νομίζεις ότι αυτές οι καθυστερήσεις και τα εμπόδια με κάνουν να το βάζω κάτω όσον αφορά το ταξίδι μου κάνεις λάθος απλά όπως είπα με κουράζουν πολύ αλλά την αλλαγή αυτή θα την κάνω.Κι αν λόγω γραφειοκρατίας δεν μπορέσω να βρω γιατρό σε νοσοκομείο θα πάω στην τελική σε ιδιώτη.ʼλλωστε και εδώ σε ιδιώτες πήγαινα κυρίως,το θέμα είναι το αποτέλεσμα να είναι διαφορετικό.Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι η απόφασή μου να πάω στο εξωτερικό για να κάνω αποθεραπεία είναι λάθος?Πάντως σου θυμίζω ότι δεν πάω εκεί για μόνιμη μετοίκιση αλλά θα μείνω όσο διάστημα χρειαστεί για να αποθεραπευτώ.

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by Alen_
> Δε νομίζω όσοι εδώ μέσα έχουν περάσει αυτή την ασθένεια για πολλά χρόνια ειδικά σε νεαρή ηλικία να μην έχουν κάνει παρόμοιες σκέψεις και να μην αναλογίζονται τι έχουν στερηθεί απο τη ζωή τους και πόσο διαφορετική θα ήταν αν δεν τους είχε συμβεί αυτό. Έχω μιλήσει και με άλλους από δω μέσα για αυτό το θέμα και αυτοί νιώθουν το ίδιο.Είναι άδικο κάποιος που έχει τις δυνατότητες να σπουδάσει και να γίνει δημιουργικός στη ζωή του να χαντακώνεται έτσι και γι αυτό το λόγο.Στο δημοτικό ήμουν σημαιοφόρος,το πρώτο μου πτυχίο(Lower)το πήρα στα 14,στην τρίτη λυκείου καλύτερος μαθητής και το αποτέλεσμα?Να είμαι ένας απλός απόφοιτος λυκείου τη στιγμή που θα μπορούσα να κάνω σπουδές και να αποκτήσω πολλά προσόντα.


Alen,
έχεις ακούσει το παράδειγμα της θεωρίας του χάους για το πέταγμα της πεταλούδας στην Αθήνα που μπορεί να φέριε τυφώνα στο Πεκίνο? 
Πράγματι, η ζωή σου χωρίς τις εμπειρίες και τις δυσκολίες που έχεις περάσει, θα ήταν διαφορετική. Κανείς όμως δε μπορεί να προδικάσει πως θα ήταν η ζωή σου εάν συνέβαιναν διαφορετικά πράγματα. Θα μπορούσες να είχες γνωρίσει τον έρωτα της ζωής σου και να ήσουν ευτυχισμένος, θα μπορούσες να ήσουν ένας επιτυχημένος επαγγλεματίας, θα μπορούσες να είχες πέσει σε κατάθλιψη μετά από μια αποτυχημένη σχέση, θα μπορούσες να είχες αυτοκτονήσει, θα μπορούσες να ζεις στην Κρήτη ή στην Αμερική. Θα μπορούσες να έχεις γίνει ένας κακομαθημένος άνθρωπος ή ένας επιτυχημένος ή ένας εγγωιστής ή ένας αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος.

Τα σενάρια είναι άπειρα αλλά όχι προδικασμένα. Τώρα θα πας Ολλανδία και η ζωή σου μπορεί να πάρει την \"χ\", την \"ψ\" ή την \"ω\" πορεία. 
Δε ξέρω ειλικρινά πόσο νόημα έχει ή πόσο σε βοηθάει να μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να αναρωτιέσαι τι θα είχε συμβεί στη ζωή σου αν τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά. Αν κάτι έχει νόημα είναι να παραμένεις εστιασμένος στο \"εδώ και τώρα\". ʼλλωστε, ο μόνος χρόνος τον οποίο έχουμε και μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε, είναι το παρόν. Ότι και να κάνουμε, πάντοτε στο παρών βρισκόμαστε.




> Το θέμα είναι έστω και τώρα,στα 27,5 να μπορέσω να βγω από αυτό το βούρκο και να ζήσω επιτέλους σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος χωρίς να βασανίζομαι.Γι αυτό κάνω αυτή την αλλαγή γιατί εδώ δεν μπόρεσα να γίνω όλα αυτά τα χρόνια καλά και πιστεύω εκεί το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον θα με βοηθήσει και ελπίζω οι επιστήμονες εκεί να ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους και να μπορέσουν να με βοηθήσουν.Τα όποια εμπόδια παρουσιάζονται μέχρι τώρα για να κάνω αυτό το βήμα με κουράζουν όχι μόνο ψυχολογικά και επειδή χρειάζομαι να ξεκινήσω άμεσα θεραπεία σαν ασθενής αλλά και επειδή καταβάλομαι και σωματικά και ως γνωστόν αυτές οι ασθένειες μειώνουν πολύ τις σωματικές αντοχές του ανθρώπου και τον κάνουν να ξεμένει από ενέργεια και κουράζομαι πολύ εύκολα.Πάντως αν νομίζεις ότι αυτές οι καθυστερήσεις και τα εμπόδια με κάνουν να το βάζω κάτω όσον αφορά το ταξίδι μου κάνεις λάθος απλά όπως είπα με κουράζουν πολύ αλλά την αλλαγή αυτή θα την κάνω.Κι αν λόγω γραφειοκρατίας δεν μπορέσω να βρω γιατρό σε νοσοκομείο θα πάω στην τελική σε ιδιώτη.ʼλλωστε και εδώ σε ιδιώτες πήγαινα κυρίως,το θέμα είναι το αποτέλεσμα να είναι διαφορετικό.Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι η απόφασή μου να πάω στο εξωτερικό για να κάνω αποθεραπεία είναι λάθος?Πάντως σου θυμίζω ότι δεν πάω εκεί για μόνιμη μετοίκιση αλλά θα μείνω όσο διάστημα χρειαστεί για να αποθεραπευτώ.


Η απόφαση σου να πας για θεραπεία στην Ολλανδία έχει γίνει για σένα απόφαση ζωής, έχει πάρει κομβική θέση στη ζωή σου. Τρέφεις πάρα πολλές προσδοκίες σε αυτήν την επιλογή σου και ειλικρινά και από καρδιάς σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα όπως επιθυμείς. Ωστόσο, θέλω να σου πω ότι οι πολύ μεγάλες προσδοκίες, έχουν και πολύ μεγάλο ρίσκο αποτυχίας. Από τη μια μεριά, η ισχυρή σου θέληση να τα καταφέρεις είναι ο μεγαλύτερος σύμμαχος του εαυτού σου (και του μέλλοντα θεραπευτή σου) από την άλλη όμως μη ξεχνάς ότι πας σε μια νέα χώρα, σε άγνωστους θεραπευτές, έχοντας άγνοια για το είδος της θεραπείας ή για την ποιότητα, την ανθρωπιά και τον επαγγελματισμό αυτού που θα σε αναλάβει. Όλη η Ευρώπη και όλος ο κόσμος δε είναι πανάκεια και η Ελλάδα το παραπαίδι. Θα χρειαστείς καλή τύχη και ελπίζω να την έχεις. Ελπίζω, όπως λέει και ο Κοέλιο, όλες οι καλές δυνάμεις του Σύμπαντος να είναι σύμμαχοι στη προσπάθεια που καταβάλεις!

Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## dinos

ti na pw allen...me exeis stenaxwrisei para poly..kai gia to diko sou provlima alla kai giati vlepw oti ta idia travaw kai gw ..kai ta travaw stin idia omorfi ilikia..kai exw xasei ta idia pou exases kai esyto epatha sta 19 kai eimai twra 23
prosfata arxisa na pigenw se psixiatro alla de vlepw treli diafrora..edw kai 3 mines exw stadar varia katathlipsi..exw na paw estw gia kafe 3 mines kai vale..den exw vgei katholou....h moni epaphi pou exw me anthropous einai apo filous kai 2-3 kopeles pou erxonte na me doun...alla kai aytous pia den exw oreksi na tous dw...varieme ta panta..oli mera kathomai kai kolovaraw...noiwthw ena sinexes angxos...noiwthw agwnia pia otan kserw oti tha erthei kapoios na me dei..eimai se poly asximo simeio...
edw kai 3 xronia eixa kriseis panikou alla area..kai mono se kamia kinisi me to amaksi i se meri me poly kosmo...alla i katastasi mou exei epidinwthei para poly
exw sinexeia angxos
oli mera noiwthw ena varos sto stithos...mou fenete agaria akoma kai sto periptero na paw gia tsigara...eimai poly asxima ayto to kairo kai peftw perisotero otan akouw esena kai alla paidia oti to trabane ayto to louki gia tosa xronia..kai lew poso thee mou tha kratisei ayto!
de antexw allo

----------


## Alen

Γεια σας και πάλι...

Γύρισα πριν από μία βδομάδα από Ολλανδία.Έχω ευχάριστα και δυσάρεστα νέα να σας πω.Ξεκινάω από τα δυσάρεστα.

Πήγα Ολλανδία στις 8/3(έχοντας χάσει μία πτήση λόγω ημικρανίας).Στις 13/3 είχα ραντεβού με ψυχίατρο στο πανεπιστημιακό νοσοκομείο του Nijmegen.Πήγα κανονικά και η όλη ιστορία εκτυλίχτηκε σε 4 φάσεις.

Στην αρχή ήρθε ένας νέος ψυχίατρος μαζί με μία φοιτήτρια ψυχιατρικής που έκανε εκεί την πρακτικής της.Τους είπα το ιατρικό ιστορικό μου και υπήρχε πολύ καλή συνεργασία,κατανόηση και επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας.

Στη δεύτερη φάση πήγα σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο όπου η φοιτήτρια μου έκανε ένα σωρό αναλυτικές και λεπτομερείς εξετάσεις ψυχολογικού και παθολογικού τύπου.Ως εδώ όλα καλά.Μόλις τελείωσε αυτή η φάση με άφησαν κανά εικοσάλεπτο να περιμένω μόνος.Στην τρίτη φάση αρχίζουν τα στραβά και τα περίεργα...

Με φωνάζουν στο δωμάτιο όπου πήγα πρώτα και αυτή τη φορά μαζί με τους άλλους δύο ήταν και κάποιος άλλος ψυχίατρος μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας που ήταν προφανώς ο υπεύθυνος εκεί.Καθόμαστε λοιπόν και αυτός ο ψυχίατρος(κατά κύριο λόγο)μαζί με τον άλλο άρχισαν να μου κάνουν ένα σωρό ερωτήσεις που ήδη είχα απαντήσει και υποτίθεται τις είχαν συζητήσει μαζί τους,μόνο που αυτή τη φορά δεν είχα ιατρικό χαρακτήρα αλλά ανακριτικό στυλ.ʼρχισαν λοιπόν να με ρωτάνε...\"Γιατί επέλεξες την Ολλανδία?Δηλαδή μας λες ότι ήρθες στην Ολλανδία για θεραπεία?Το σκέφτηκες ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την γλώσσα?(ενώ μέχρι τότε υπήρχε άριστη επικοινωνία)Η ασφάλισή σου σε καλύπτει?ʼμα χρειαστεί να βγάλεις βίζα τι θα κάνεις?Πόσο καιρό μπορείς να μείνεις μάξιμουμ?Πού θα μένεις όλο αυτό τον καιρό?Τα έξοδά σου ποιος θα στα καλύπτει?\"Και φτάνουμε στο κορυφαίο...\"Χρειαζόμαστε να μας στείλουν όλοι ή περισσότεροι προηγούμενοι ψυχίατροί σου mail ή fax όπου να μας λένε το πλήρες ιατρικό ιστορικό σου μαζί με τη διάγνωσή τους,την εξέλιξη της θεραπείας,τι φάρμακα σου δώσανε,τι είδους θεραπεία έκανες,ποιο ήταν το αποτέλεσμα της θεραπείας,τι δεν πήγε καλά και μαζί τα τηλέφωνα και τις διευθύνσεις τους!!!...Τώρα που θα βρισκα όλους τους προηγούμενους ψυχίατρούς μου(γύρω στους 10 εκ των οποίων μερικών έχω χάσει τα τηλέφωνα) μέσα σε τρεις μέρες που μου δώσανε το επόμενο ραντεβού και εγώ βρισκόμενος στην Ολλανδία και μάλιστα να τους πείσω να γράψουν όλο αυτό που μου ζητήσαν και να τους το στείλουν δεν ξέρω.Σας θυμίζω πάντως ότι αυτό που μου ζητήσανε πριν πάω εκεί ήταν ένα πλήρες ιατρικό ιστορικό από τον οικογενειακό γιατρό μου πράγμα που το έκανα.Μάλιστα όλη η (γραφειοκρατική) διαδικασία από όταν πήγα στην Πρεσβεία της Ολλανδίας εδώ μέχρι να μου κλείσουν ραντεβού εκεί μου πήρε δύο μήνες και τους πήγα ό,τι άλλο μου ζητήσαν.

Μετά από αυτό έφυγε ο ψυχίατρος που μου πέρασε αυτή την ανάκριση και έμεινα με τους δύο άλλους.Πέρα από το παράλογο του ζητήματός τους ρωτάω τον (νεότερο) ψυχίατρο το αυτονόητο\"Αφού θέλετε κάτι τέτοιο γιατί δεν μου το ζητήσατε πριν έρθω εδώ όπως τα άλλα και μου το ζητάτε τώρα?\"Η απάντησή του...\"Αυτή είναι καλή ερώτηση αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω!...\"Τώρα αν αυτή είναι απάντηση...Μετά του λέω τι χρειάζεστε κάτι τέτοιο αφού και μόνοι σας μπορείτε να κάνετε διάγνωση?\"Η απάντησή του...\"Χρειαζόμαστε να δούμε από άλλη...οπτική το πρόβλημά σου!\"Του λέω \"δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι εκτός του ότι θα δυσκολευτώ να τους βρω και μπορεί να μην δεχτούν να το κάνουν αυτό μπορεί να σας δώσουν ψευδείς ή λανθασμένες πληροφορίες κυρίως στο τι δεν πήγε καλά?\"Μου απαντάει \"Ναι αλλά έτσι πρέπει να γίνει\".\"Δηλαδή προτιμάτε να έχετε ψευδείς πληροφορίες στα χέρια σας παρά να μην έχετε τίποτα και να κάνετε εσείς τη διάγνωση?\" τον ρωτάω και μου απαντάει...\"Ναι!...\".Στην επόμενη ερώτησή μου \"αν δεν είχα πάει δηλαδή ποτέ σε ψυχίατρο και ερχόμουν πρώτη φορά σε σας τι θα κάνατε?\" δεν πήρα απάντηση.\"Αφού έχετε το ιστορικό του οικογενειακού μου γιατρού που σας έστειλα και σας είπα εγώ ο ίδιος το ιστορικό μου πριν από λίγο τι το θέλετε αυτό?\"Μου απαντάει \"(και καλά) χρειαζόμαστε την άποψη ενός ειδικού\".Έπειτα αναρωτήθηκα κάτι που δεν πρόλαβα να τους ρωτήσω...Γιατί μου το ζήτησαν αυτό αφού ήρθε ο τρίτος γιατρός και όχι από την αρχή που πήγα εκεί και μου κάναν όλες τις άλλες εξετάσεις πρώτα αφού χρειαζόταν αυτό?Τι άλλαξε από τότε που μίλησαν με τον τρίτο ψυχίατρο που ήταν υπεύθυνος του τμήματος,τι τους είπε και αλλάξαν γενικά στάση από τότε?Μου λέει κάποια στιγμή ο ψυχίατρος αυτός \"Το ξέρω ότι είναι απογοητευτικό αλλά έτσι πρέπει να γίνει...\" και μετά \"έτσι κι αλλιώς θα αργήσει να αρχίσει η θεραπεία...\"

Επειδή επέμενα να τους ζητάω εξηγήσεις και τα πήρα λίγο μου λέει \"ήρθες εδώ για να τσακωθείς?\".Αν συναίβαινε αυτό εδώ θα είχα κάνει φασαρία γιατί ήταν μεγάλη κοροιδία αλλά επειδή ήμουν σε άλλη χώρα δεν ήθελα να το ρισκάρω και σκέφτηκα να του πω \"γιατί δεν λες στα ίσια ότι δεν θες να με αναλάβετε επειδή δεν είμαι Ολλανδός αλλά έλληνας και βρίσκεται δικαιολογίες για να μη με κρατήσετε?\" αλλά σιγά μην το παραδεχόταν.Αξίζει να πω ότι σε όλη τη διάρκεια των δύο τελευταίων φάσεων η φοιτήτρια που πιο πριν μιλούσε και μου κανε ερωτήσεις πλέον όχι μόνο δε μιλούσε αλλά όποτε γυρνούσα προς τη μεριά της γυρνούσε προς τα πλάγια για να μη με κοιτάξει και είχε πάρει ένα λυπημένο ύφος σαν κάτι άσχημο να συναίβαινε γιατί όντως κάτι άσχημο συναίβαινε.

Θέλω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για αυτό που συναίβει στο νοσοκομείο εκεί και τη στάση τους.Σε όσα άτομα το είπα μέχρι τώρα μπου είπαν φυσικά ότι λειτούργησαν ρατσιστικά επειδή ήμουν έλληνας.Δε θέλει και πολύ μυαλό να το καταλάβει κανείς αυτό.Περισσότερο απ όλες μετράει η γνώμη του προσωπικού μου γιατρού που είναι και φίλος μου που όταν του είπα αυτό που έγινε μου λέει δίχως ενδοιασμούς \"Όχι ρε φίλε απίστευτο!Το κάναν για να μη σε κρατήσουν\"Τον ρωτάω \"Εσύ σαν παθολόγος θα ζητούσες ποτέ από ασθενή σου το ιατρικό ιστορικό από προηγούμενους παθολόγους?\" και μου λέει \" όχι βέβαια!\"...Εννοείται δεν ξαναπάτησα σε κείνο το νοσοκομείο και έκλεισα ραντεβού με ιδιώτη στις αρχές Απριλίου ο οποίος βέβαια δε ζήτησε ούτε προηγούμενα ιστορικά ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο(τα λεφτά κάνουν τη διαφορά...)

Αυτή τη ρατσιστική αντιμετώπιση σε ασθενή δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που τη συναντώ.Το Δεκέμβριο που ήμουν στον Ευαγγελισμό δίπλα μου ήταν ένας Βούλγαρος νοσηλευόμενος με 40 μέρες συνεχόμενες πυρετό χωρίς μάλιστα να του έχουν βρει την αιτία που το είχε.Συναίβεναι λοιπόν το εξής απίστευτο.Περνούσαν οι νοσοκόμες και δίναν σε όλους τους ασθενείς του θαλάμου προληπτικά θερμόμετρα για να μετρήσουμε τον πυρετό και σε αυτόν που το πρόβλημά του ήταν πυρετός και γι αυτό ήταν μέσα στο νοσοκομείο δεν του δίναν καν θερμόμετρο!Έτσι αναγκάστηκε η γυναίκα του να φέρνει θερμόμετρο από το σπίτι τους...Μάλιστα τις περισσότερς φορές που περνούσαν οι γιατροί από το θάλαμο και εξέταζαν τον κάθε ασθενή εκεί μέσα αυτόν ούτε καν περνούσαν να τον ρωτήσουν!Μάλιστα μία δερματολόγο που είχε ζητήσει ο ίδιος από τος πρώτες μέρες που μπήκε για κάποιο άλλο 
πρόβλημα που είχε ήρθε λίγα λεπτά πριν πάρει εξιτήριο από το νοσοκομείο!Φυσικά χαζός δεν είναι,ήξερε ότι έπεσε θύμα ρατσιστικής αντιμετώπισης και είχε απευδήσει από αυτό και να φανταστείτε ότι ήταν ο πιο φιλικός,ευγενικός και ήσυχος από όλους τους ασθενείς εκεί μέσα και μιλούσαμε και ανταλλάξαμε και τηλέφωνα αλλά για τους άλλους ήταν...Βούλγαρος...

Αν οι έλληνες είναι ρατσιστές με τους Βούλγαρους,τους Αλβανούς,τους Πακιστανούς κλπ οι Ολλανδοί είναι ρατσιστές με τους έλληνες,τους Τούρκους,τους Μαροκινούς κλπ.Η διαφορά των ελλήνων με τους Ολλανδούς είναι ότι η ελλάδα τρώει τα παιδιά της σε αντίθεση με την Ολλανδία που τα προσέχει ακόμα κι αν είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι ή ναρκομανείς.Ρατσισμός υπάρχει παντού,σε κάθε χώρα ακόμα και στην Αμερική που είναι υπερδύναμη.Ήξερα ότι οι Ολλανδοί είναι ανθέλληνες όπως γενικότερα όλοι οι βορειοευρωπαίοι(Δανοί,Αγγλ οι,Σουηδοί κλπ)όχι μόνο σε διπλωματικό αλλά και σε εθνικό και σε διαπροσωπικό επίπεδο,δεν περίμενα όμως να το δείξουν αυτό και σε έναν ασθενή.Αν είναι ένας γιατρός και μάλιστα ψυχίατρος να αντιμετωπίζει ρατσιστικά τον ασθενή του τότε... 

Στα ευχάριστα τώρα...Η Ολλανδία είναι φανταστική χώρα,είναι όντως πολλούς αιώνες μπροστά,πιο ωραία απ ότι περιμένα,είδα πράγματα που δεν τα φανταζόμουν.Οι πόλεις καταπράσινες μέσα στη φύση με ένα σωρό ποτάμια και κανάλια,απίστευτες ομορφιές.Τα ποδήλατα εκεί είναι διπλάσια από τα αμάξια,μέχρι και φανάρια,ειδικοί δρόμοι και δημόσια πάρκινγκ για τα ποδήλατα υπάρχουν,κίνηση στους δρόμους δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ούτε ηχορύπανση,στις δύο βδομάδες που κάθισα εκεί άκουσα μόνο μία φορά κορνάρισμα και ποτέ τσακωμό μεταξύ οδηγών.Αυτοκίνητα βρίσκεις λίγα παρκαρισμένα,δεν βλέπεις το αδιαχώρητο που υπάρχει εδώ στα πεζοδρόμια με τα παρκαρισμένα αμάξια.Ένα παράδειγμα του πολιτισμού τους είναι ότι εκεί αν είσαι σταματημένος σε μία διάβαση πεζών και έρχεται αμάξι σταματάει να περάσεις και αν δεν το κάνεις ο οδηγός σου κάνει ευγενικά νόημα να περάσεις.Εδώ και σε φανάρι να είσαι με πράσινο μπορεί ο οδηγός να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα και να σε κάνει λιώμα.Επίσης,ο πληθυσμός στην Ολλανδία που η έκτασή της είναι περίπου όση η Πελοπόννησος είναι σωστά κατανεμημένος,στο ʼμστερνταμ που είναι η πρωτεύουσα έχει πληθυσμό 800000 κατοίκους ενώ ο συνολικός πληθυσμός είναι 17 εκ!Οι πόλεις εκεί είναι σαν χωριά,δεν υπάρχει το αδιαχώρητο που υπάρχει εδώ.Το ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι πολυκατοικίες δεν υπάρχουν,ο καθένας έχει το δικό του διώροφο σπίτι συνήθως και με αυλή,πράγμα που δείχνει την οικονομική τους ανάπτυξη.Γενικά είναι μία πολύ οργανωμένη κοινωνία.Επίσης ο καιρός ήταν πολύ κρύος,πράγμα που εγώ το χρειάζομαι γιατί τα φάρμακα που παίρνω ως γνωστόν προκαλούν αίσθημα ζέστης και εφίδρωση.

Οι Ολλανδοί σαν άνθρωποι είναι απλοί,πολιτισμένοι,ευγενικ οί,φιλικοί, εξευγενισμένοι,ανοιχτόμυα οι,χιουμουρίστες,οι Ολλανδέζες πανέμορφες,ενώ έχουν και ωραία νυχτερινή ζωή με τις μπυραρίες και τις ντίσκο,απορώ πως βγήκε αυτή η φήμη ότι αυτή οι λαοί είναι κρύοι και δεν ξέρουν να γλεντάνε.Δεν έβλεπες την μιζέρια,την κακομοιριά,τη μισαλλοδοξία,τη γραφικότητα,το ψώνιο και την περιέργια που κουβαλάει ο έλληνας πάνω του.Επίσης μου έκανε εντύπωση το ύψος τους,οι Ολλανδοί είναι ο λαός με το μεγαλύτερο μέσο όρο ύψους παγκοσμίως-σε αντίθεση με τους κοντοπίθαρους έλληνες-έβλεπα δίμετρες Ολλανδέζες μπροστά μου και πάθαινα την πλάκα μου.Ακόμα,έβλεπες στους δρόμους πολλή νεολαία,δεν είναι γερασμένη χώρα όπως αυτή εδώ πέρα ενώ μεταξύ τους έχουν άριστες σχέσεις,είναι ένας ενωμένος λαός και δεν υπάρχει αυτό το χάσμα μεταξύ των δύο φύλων που υπάρχει εδώ.Γενικά είναι μία τελείως διαφορετική φυλή,ανώτερη,με τα μειονεκτήματά της αλλά σαφώς περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα.

Όσο ήμουν εκεί το περιβάλλον είχε αρχίσει να με ευνοεί,το ωράριο του ύπνου έφτιαξε και τις τελευταίες μέρες είχα λιγότερη ημικρανία που πιστεύω ότι αυτά δεν ήταν τυχαία.Μόλις γύρισα εδώ,μλέσα σε τρεις μέρες έπεσα ξανά ψυχολογικά και το ωράριο του ύπνου μου χάλασε και πάλι και οι ημικρανίες επίσης αυξήθηκαν,γεγονότα που επίσης δεν τα θεωρώ τυχαία.Αν δεν είχε τύχει αυτή η κρυάδα στο νοσοκομείο(άλλωστε είπαμε ρατσισμός υπάρχει παντού),όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι φοβερά,ακόμα καλύτερα απ ότι περίμενα και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό για μένα.Από τη μία άποψη καλύτερα που ήρθαν τα πράγματα έτσι παρά να είχα κάτσει καιρό εκεί και να μην είχα αποτέλεσμα στη θεραπεία.Τουλάχιστον τώρα ό,τι έγινε έγινε στην αρχή και δεν έχασα το χρόνο μου και τα λεφτά μου αν καθόμουν εκεί και δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα στη θεραπεία.

Περιμένω να ξαναφύγω τώρα για Ολλανδία,ήδη μου λείπει.Το συμπέρασμα από αυτή την ιστορία είναι τι τραβάει ένας ασθενής για να γίνει καλά...Δεν του λείπουν η ανικανότητα και η οικονομική εκμετάλλευση των γιατρών,η έλλειψη κατανόησης από τα \"δικά του\" πρόσωπα,το μαρτύριο που τραβάει από την ίδια την ασθένεια,έχει να αντιμετωπίσει και απροσδόκητους παράγοντες όπως ο ρατσισμός αν πάει σε άλλη χώρα...

----------


## nikigirl18

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα Alen!!

----------


## phdw

Alen geia sou!Pisteuw pws oi kriseis panikou shmera einai poly koino fainomeno..Eimaste oloi polloi piesmenoi apo thn kathhmerinothta poy logiko einai h psyxh na antidra..K gv ligo prin tis panellhnies emfanisa krish.Kyriws me agorafobika stoixeia.Twra prospathw na mh dinv shmasia...De tis dinv aksia k pernaei pio anwdyna..Na pethanw apo ayto den pethainw...To poly poly na lypothimhsw...E kapoios tha me shkwsei... :Smile: ))

Sou eyxomai eilikrina oti kalytero!

----------


## αντωνης25

απλα φοβουνται μηπως χασουν τα λεφτα τους και θελουν να σε ξεφορτοθουν.τι νομιζεις οτι η ελλαδα εχει καλο ονομα εκει και γενικα?οπως βλεπουμε εμεις τους αλβανους σαν κακομιρηδες ετσι μας βλεπουν και αυτοι.γενικα παντως μια φιλη μου που αλλαξε γιατρο της ζητησε το ιστορικο της συνηθως ετσι γινεται.

----------


## Alen

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους για τις ευχές σας και τη στήριξή σας.Αυτό που εύχομαι εγώ τουλάχιστον για αρχή είναι να απαλλαγώ από αυτές τις κωλοημικρανίες που με έχουν γονατίσει και ψυχολογικά,ο πόνος που μου προκαλούν είναι ανυπόφορος και δυστυχώς έχω να το αντιμετωπίσω αυτό σχεδόν καθημερινά...

phdw ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης μίας κρίσης πανικού που πρόβαλες είναι από τους πιο καλούς,κι εγώ τις αντιμετωπίζω συχνά με αυτό τον τρόπο.Το θέμα είναι όμως να φύγουν εντελώς έτσι ώστε να μην υποφέρουμε καθόλου και να μην χρειαζόμαστε να εφευρίσκουμε τρόπους αντιμετώπισης γιατί μία κρίση πανικού ειδικά όταν είναι έντονη σε κάνει να νιώθεις ότι αυτή τη φορά όντως θα πάθεις κακό.Για παράδειγμα,πριν μία βδομάδα πήγα σε ένα κέντρο και από ένα σημείο και ύστερα με έπιασε έντονη κρίση πανικού και ένιωσα ένα σύμπτωμα που δεν είχα νιώσει πιο πριν,ένιωσα ένα πόνο στο μέρος που βρίσκεται το αριστερό νεφρό και επειδή το συνδύασα με τη γαστροραγία που είχα πάθει το Δεκέμβρη με φόβισε και τελικά έφυγα.Ίσως αυτός ο σωματικός πόνος να προήλθε από σωματική κούραση επειδή ήμουν την περισσότερη ώρα όρθιος-είχα μπει με εισιτήριο για όρθιους(οι προλετάριοι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα στη διασκέδαση...)-και να προκάλεσε αυτό τον πόνο.

Αντώνη συμφωνώ και πάλι μαζί σου.Η Ελλάδα έχει πολύ κακό όνομα παγκοσμίως.Οι έλληνες δεν είναι μόνο κακομοίρηδες αλλά και αγροίκοι,απολίτιστοι,τρεισ βάβαροι,οπισθοδρομικοί,ψευ τόμαγκες,μίζεροι,γραφικοί, ώνια,φιγουρατζήδες,γενικώ  δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως θετικό στοιχείο σαν λαός και αυτό το γνωρίζουν καλα οι ξένοι γι αυτό όταν βλέπουν έναν έλληνα όχι μόνο του φέρονται απαξιωτικά αλλά γελάνε και μαζί του.
Η Λιάννα Κανέλλη είχε πει ότι μια φορά που είχε πάει μαζί με μία αντιπροσωπεία πολιτικών στην Αγγλία πρόσεξε ότι όταν οι ʼγγλοι πολιτικοί που τους υποδέχτηκαν κατάλαβαν ότι η αντιπροσωπεία των πολιτικών ήταν έλληνες βάλανε τα γέλια!Ο Γ. Παπανδρέου όταν δούλευε παλιότερα στη Σουηδία ως καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου δέχτηκε ρατσιστική επίθεση από έναν Σουηδό που του είπε \"τι θέλετε εσείς οι μαυροκέφαλοι εδώ(έτσι λένε τους έλληνες εκεί επειδή είναι μελαχρινοί),μας παίρνετε τις δουλειές,μας παίρνετε και τις γυναίκες,άντε φύγε από δω πέρα\" και τον έδειρε.Αν δέχεται ένας γιος πρωθυπουργού και αύριο μεθαύριο ο ίδιος πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας ρατσιστική επίθεση,εγώ σαν \"απλός πολίτης\" που πήγα εκεί πώς θα με αντιμετωπίζαν?Μία ελληνίδα φοιτήτρια στο Λονδίνο που είχα μιλήσει μαζί της το περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο και που έχει τα ίδια ανθελληνικά αισθήματα με μένα μου είπε ότι εκεί αντιμετωπίζουν τους έλληνες σαν μειονότητα,σαν πολίτες δεύτερης κατηγορίας και μου είπε βέβαια κι αυτή τη γνώμη της για την Ελλάδα ότι \"είναι η χειρότερη χώρα της Ευρώπης,οι έλληνες είναι άτιμη φάρα,όλη η πουστιά στους έλληνες έχει μαζευτεί,μακάρι να γίνει πόλεμος με την Τουρκία να ξεσκεπαστεί η ψευτομαγκιά\" κλπ.Και επειδή οι αριθμοί συνήθως λένε την αλήθεια,σε τελευταία έρευνα που έγινε από επίτιμο καθηγητή ψυχολογίας και εξελικτικής θεωρίας στη Β. Ι ρλανδία με θέμα το IQ οι έλληνες κατέχουν την-τιμητική γι αυτούς-18η θέση ανάμεσα σε 23 χώρες της Ευρώπης.Πρώτοι σύμφωνα με την έρευνα είναι οι Γερμανοί,δεύτεροι οι Ολλανδοί και οι Πολωνοί και ακολουθούν οι Σουηδοί,οι Ιταλοί,οι Αυστριακοί,οι Ελβετοί,οι Βρετανοί,οι Νορβηγοί,οι Ισπανοί κλπ.
Οι ξένοι βλέπουν την Ελλάδα σαν μια παιδική χαρά σαν ένα μπουρδέλο που θα έρθουν το καλοκαίρι να κάνουν τις τρέλες τους και μετά να γυρίσουν σπίτια τους.Με τόσο υποτιμητικό τρόπο αντιμετωπίζουν την Ελλάδα...Έπρεπε να φτάσω 27 χρονών για να γνωρίσω τι σημαίνει πολιτισμός και οργανωμένη χώρα με όλα αυτά που είδα πηγαίνοντας εκεί...Οι συγκρίσεις προσβλητικές και οι διαφορές χαώδεις...

Στο νοσοκομείο που πήγα μου ζήτησαν κι εμένα ιστορικό πριν πάω και τους το στειλα ένα μήνα πριν το ραντεβού εκεί πέρα μέσω mail.Ο ιδιωτικός γιατρός που τώρα έχω κλείσει ραντεβού μαζί του εκεί δεν μου ζήτησε τίποτα απολύτως.Τα υπόλοιπα που μου ζητήσαν στο νοσοκομείο ήταν αστείες δικαιολογίες για να με ξεφορτωθούν.Λεφτά πάντως δεν είχαν να χάσουν,απλά με αντιμετώπισαν ρατσιστικά επειδή θεωρούμαι έλληνας και τους έλληνες τους αντιμετωπίζουν με υποτιμητικό τρόπο παντού.

Υπήρξε μία εξέλιξη στο θέμα αυτών των γιατρών του νοσοκομείου.Μπήκα πριν λίγες μέρες μπήκα στο mail του προσωπικού μου γιατρού και φίλου μου εδώ στην Ελλάδα για να κοιτάξω από περιέργεια αν υπήρξε καμία απάντηση από άλλο νοσοκομείο και έκπληκτος είδα...ένα μήνυμα για μένα που κατά λάθος είχαν στείλει στη διεύθυνση του γιατρού μου λέγοντάς μου ότι έχασα το ραντεβού εκείνη τη μέρα και ότι μου έκλεισαν άλλο και μάλιστα με εκείνο τον τρίτο γιατρό που μου έκανε όλη εκείνη την \"ανάκριση\".Επειδή όταν ήμουν εκεί και μου κάναν αυτό το καφριλίκι δε ρίσκαρα να αντιδράσω επειδή ήμουν σε ξένη χώρα,αυτή τη φορά δεν τους χαρίστηκα και τους στόλισα απαντώντας στο mail τους.Για να μη νομίζετε ότι είμαι αντιδραστικός μόνο εδώ μέσα και εναντίον της Ελλάδας αλλά σε οτιδήποτε είναι άδικο και παράλογο,να τι τους απάντησα


(Τίτλος \"Racists!!!\")

I was surpsised to learn that you send me an e-mail telling me I missed an appointment and you arranged me a new one.First of all the e-mail address you sent your e-mail telling me that isn \'t mine,it is my family doctor \'s,this is my e-mail address and I had told you that.You don \'t pay attention to what I tell you and you are really anorganised while you pretend to be detailed in your job there.I wonder how did you expect me to come to the next appointment you arranged me at 16/3 after all that crap you told me and the way you treated me!You could just tell me you don \'t want to give me treatment because I am not Dutch and I am a foreigner there,I am not naive to understand this is why you told me all that.You did that because you are racists!And don \'t tell me this is the way you work there,I didn \'t buy that and if you do than change it,it is rediculous!I know it was dr (...) initiative to treat me this way but I am ashamed of both you for what you did!I returned in my country in 20/3 and I am not coming back there.I told all my friends and relatives what happened there they all told me what you did was pathetic not just furstrating!!!Specially asking me to bring you the medical history from all my former psychiatrists,this was totally rediculous!Pitty I spent all that money to get there and stay there and the time I lost coming to you with so many hopes,if I knew that I \'d never come there.Pitty I left you my medical examinations I brought there,I \'d need them.You \'d better get an appointment with a sociologist for anti-racist treatment specialized to racists like you!That would be wise for you!Now don \'t ever again contact either me or my family doctor,we don \'t need you and I will try to find a good psychiatrist who is not a racist like you!This is the first time ever something like that happens to me.You should be ashamed really!

Good luck to your hospital and I wish to both of you to have a great racistic career!!!

----------


## Joker

> _Originally posted by Alen_
> Good luck to your hospital and I wish to both of you to have a great racistic career!!!


Χεχε ωραίος :Cool:

----------


## Alen

Χτες Κυριακή πέρασα τη χειρότερη κρίση ημικρανίας που έχω περάσει ποτέ.Το κεφάλι μου πήγαινε να σπάσει για ώρες ολόκληρες,ένιωθα ένα αφόρητο πόνο στο μέτωπό μου και στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και έκανα δύο φρικτούς εμετούς.Πριν λίγες ώρες που ξύπνησα η ημικρανία έχει σχεδόν φύγει αλλά είμαι τελείως εξουθενωμένος,το κεφάλι μου ακόμα κουδουνίζει και το χειρότερο απ όλα νιώθω μια ζαλάδα που με ανησυχεί και δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κρατήσει και που προφανώς προέρχεται από αυτό το μαρτύριο που πέρασα.Οι ημικρανίες είναι η χειρότερη ασθένεια από όλες αυτές που περνάω γιατί σε αντίθεση με τις άλλες περιέχει αυτό τον αβάσταχτο πόνο που δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις και τις έχω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα.Τρεις μέρες αφού γύρισα από Ολλανδία κι ενώ εκεί τις τελευταίες είχαν μειωθεί ξαναγύρισαν πιο έντονες.Πλέον δε βλέπω το λόγο να ζω,οι δυνάμεις μου και οι αντοχές μου νιώθω να έχουν τελειώσει,έχω καταντήσει ένα ζόμπι,υποφέρω κάθε μέρα και οι σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας έχουν πυκνώσει και πάλι.Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω πλέον,δεν το νομίζω.Το άσχημο είναι ότι πέρα από αυτό που τραβάω είμαι και ολομόναχος,όλοι οι γιατροί μέχρι τώρα μια τρύπα στο νερό κάνανε,οι συγγενείς μου μόνο επιπλέον προβλήματα μου προκαλούν και δεν έφταναν όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν και απροσδόκητα πράγματα όπως η ρατσιστική αντιμετώπιση που συνάντησα στο νοσοκομείο της Ολλανδίας που πήγα έτσι για να με γεμίζουν με περισσότερη απαισιοδοξία.Απορώ πώς έχω αντέξει μέχρι τώρα αν και δε νομίζω να αντέξω άλλο πλέον.Το άσχημο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι περνάω όλα αυτά-όπως όλοι μας-όχι από κάποιο δικό μου λάθος αλλά γιατί πληρώνω τα σπασμένα άλλων,της μάνας μου συγκεκριμένα.Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη αδικία από το να πληρώνεις τα λάθη των άλλων.Σχεδόν όλοι εδώ μέσα αυτό πληρώνουμε και αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο.ʼλλον εδώ μέσα τον δέρνουν οι γονείς του,άλλον τον καταπιέζουν,άλλον τον εξαναγκάζουν να κάνει πράγματα που δε θέλει,άλλον τον βιάζουν,άλλον του βγάζουν τα κόμπλεξ τους απάνω του και το ακόμα χειρότερο μας ρίχνουν και ευθύνες και από πάνω βγάζοντας μας και φταίχτες.Δεν ξέρω τι έφταιξε και αυτή η γενιά των γονιών βγήκε τόσο ξεμωραμένη και απομαλακυσμένη γενικώς,το θέμα είναι ότι έχουν καταντήσει καρκίνος για μας και μας οδήγησαν σε αυτή την κατάσταση.Αν ήταν στο χέρι μου θα τους είχε πάρει όλους αυτούς ο διάολος αλλά δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι μας έχουν καταντήσει να ζούμε μία κόλαση με ψυχικές ασθένειες και όλα τα επόμενά της(σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας κλπ)που δύσκολα μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε.Εγώ δε νιώθω πια να μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα.

Όσο για τη Μαρίνα,εδώ και πάνω από δέκα μέρες έχει το κινητό της κλειστό και την προτελευταία φορά που το είχε κλειστό είχε κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας που δεν ήταν και η πρώτη της.Ελπίζω να μην έκανε το ίδιο αυτή τη φορά αν και στη ψυχολογική κατάσταση που βρισκόταν το μόνο επόμενο ήταν να κάνει τέτοιες σκέψεις χώρια που το ίδιο το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζε(ανορεξία)που την είχε φτάσει στα 40 κιλά μπορεί να την οδήγησε στο μοιραίο.Όσο και για τους δικούς της γονείς,όσο ήταν εκεί μέσα (παρ ότι δε γνώριζαν ότι είναι εκεί μέσα)της είπαν να μην ξαναπατήσει σπίτι τους γιατί...τους έχει κάνει τη ζωή μαρτύριο!Ωραία ρεμάλια μας τύχανε για γονείς,γονείς-μπουμπούκια,απορώ αν οι ίδιο σου οι γονείς σου φέρονται έτσι και σε οδηγούν σε τέτοια κατάσταση τι πρέπει να κάνει ο εχθρός σου,ο ξένος,το αφεντικό σου κλπ.Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η αποκρουστική πραγματικότητα που καλούμαστε να αντιμετωπίσουμε και φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο που φοβάμαι ότι από ένα σημείο και ύστερα δεν αντιμετωπίζεται...

----------


## nikigirl18

Αlen εχεις δικιο καποια στιγμη να απελπιζεσαι με αυτη την κατασταση και να πιστευεις οτι δε θα αντεξεις αλλο,ομως εχεις κανει τοση προσπαθεια,εχεις περασει τοσα και ειναι κριμα να τα παρατησεις τωρα.Ολος αυτος ο ρατσισμος ηταν ισως(περα απο απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα) το αποκορυφωμα στην ολη ταλαιπωρια που εχεις υποστει,ομως μην το βαζεις κατω..οπως αντεξες τοσο καιρο ετσι θα αντεξεις και τωρα και στο τελος θα τα καταφερεις!!Δυστυχως πολλες φορες,για να μην πω τις περισσοτερες,πληρωνουμε τα λαθη αλλων..Ποσες φορες οι γονεις προσπαθωντας να κανουν ισως το καλυτερο,δεν κανουν χειροτερο κακο και το οποιο μαλιστα οτι και να τους πεις δεν προκειται να το παραδεχτουν.Αλλα ακομα και να δεχτουν οτι κανανε κατι λαθος αμεσως βρισκουν το αλλοθι οτι πιστευαν πως αυτο ηταν το καλυτερο.Αλλωστε οπως ειχε πει καποιος \'ο δρομος προς την κολαση ειναι στρωμενος με καλες προθεσεις\'..Δεν μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε ουτε τα πιστευω των γονιων ουτε και την αντιμετωπιση τους για ορισμενα θεματα,απλα πρεπει να κανουμε οτι το δυνατον καλυτερο για εμας. Οσο για τη Μαρινα,ας ελπισουμε να ειναι καλα και να μην εχει παθει τιποτα..

----------


## 8odwris

KAI GW TO PYSTEYW!!!!!!!!!!!
ALEN.
EMEIS PYSTEYOUME SE SENA...PYSTEPSE TO KAI SY!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alen

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους τρεις για τη στήριξή σας.Ευτυχώς έχω και σας.Σήμερα νιώθω καλύτερα και άρχισα να ετοιμάζομαι για το ταξίδι.

Νίκη δεν με νοιάζει να αλλάξω τα πιστεύω των γονιών μου,ας πιστεύουν σε ό,τι θέλουν.Αυτό όμως που με νοιάζει είναι να μην με ενοχλούν και να αλλάξουν νοοτροπία απέναντί μου γιατί δεν φταίω σε τίποτα να πληρώνω τα λάθη τους.Αυτό συμβαίνει με όλα τα μέλη εδώ πέρα και κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με αυτή τη γενιά γονιών που έχει καταντήσει καρκίνος για μας.Έχεις δίκιο που λες ότι ακόμα κι αν καταλάβουν τα λάθη τους δεν τα παραδέχονται ή λένε ότι-και καλά-το κάνουν για το καλό μας,δεν έχουν κακές προθέσεις κλπ.Το μάθαμε καλά το παραμύθι.ʼμα είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε σαν πρόσχημα τις καλές προθέσεις και να κάνουμε τα χειρότερα εγκλήματα απέναντι στους άλλους και σ αυτούς.Αν δε συναίβαινε αυτό δεν θα είχαμε φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο και δεν θα υποφέραμε τόσο.Όμως αυτό που κάνουν είναι έγκλημα και τα εγκλήματα τιμωρούνται...

----------


## kokoraki

Αλέξανδρε,
η αλλαγή του τόπου είναι σωτήρια.όπως και σε εμένα
Ο λόγος που έχεις προβλήματα στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι απλά επιστρέφεις στον τόπο που τα είχες και \"υποσυνείδητα\" σου γυρίζουν όλα όσα έχεις περάσει στη σκέψη σου.Έτσι και εγώ,όταν πάω στο πατρικό μου έχω κάποιες αϋπνίες.
Εγώ όμως είμαι τυχερός! Οι γονείς μου με έχουν βοηθήσει με όλες τους τις δυνάμεις...Τώρα που βγήκα από το λίθαργο των αντικαταθλιπτικών αρχίζω και καταλαβαίνω κάποια πράγματα! 
Πάντως πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις Αλέξη γιατί τόσα έχεις περάσει...και φτάνεις στη λύση. Θα ξυπνήσεις μια μέρα και θα δεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά...
Κάποιες συμβουλές:
1)Φύγε από το νοσοκομείο.Ακόμα και τα χαρτιά να πας...δεν επρόκειτο να σε θεραπεύσουν σωστά.Πιστεύω καταλαβαίνεις...
2)Ψάξε ένα καλό γιατρό-φίλο
3)Να είσαι περισσότερες ώρες έξω παρά μέσα στο σπίτι...Νομίζω ότι είναι κλειδί στις ημικρανίες. Επίσης τροφές με αλάτι που περιέχουν ιώδιο είναι \"φάρμακο\"
4)άρχισε δραστηριότητες. οτιδήποτε,ακόμα και ένα ελαφρό jogging το πρωϊ. Είναι πολύ καλό.
Πραγματικά ΞΕΧΝΑ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ έχει να κάνει με ελλάδα.έφυγες...και τα άφησες όλα πίσω!

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by afroditi_
> Aleν οι περισσότεροι γονείς δεν έχουν το χάρισμα να μεγαλώσουν με \'\'δεξιοτεχνία\'\' τα παιδιά τους.Οι πιο πολλοί τα μεγαλώνουν άγαρμπα,ίσως γιατί έχουν κι οι ίδιοι θέματα εσωτερικά τους που παραμένουν άλυτα και όλο και συσσωρεύονται..
> 
> Τι να σου πω?Έτυχε οι γονείς μας να ανήκουν σε αυτή τη μερίδα.Ούτε εσύ φταις γιαυτό φυσικά, πιστεύω πως όντως κάποιοι άνθρωποι πρέπει να δουλεύουν με τον εαυτό τους πριν αποφασίσουν να κάνουν οικογένεια γιατί βλέπουμε πως οι συμπεριφορές τους και περνούν στα παιδιά ως πρότυπα και τα επηρεάζουν άμεσα στο χτίσιμο του χαρακτήρα τους.
> 
> Εγώ ξέρεις τι κατάλαβαινω πάντως όλο αυτό το καιρό που δουλεύω με τον εαυτό μου?ότι οφείλουμε να διαχωρίσουμε τη ζωή μας παντελώς από αυτή των γονιών μας.
> Οφείλουμε να είμαστε αυτόνομοι.
> όλος ο κόσμος έχει προβλήματα οικογενειακά,μικρά ή μεγάλα αλλά τα προβλήματα αυτά διαιωνίζονται αν δεν αποφασίσουμε από μονοι μας να κόψουμε τον \'\'ομφάλιο λώρο\'\' που αυτό σημαίνει μάλλον και να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούμε αλλά και να αποδεχτούμε ότι μεγαλώσαμε σε μια οικογένεια που δεν ήταν τέλεια.
> Δεν αξίζει βρε αλεν να μπολιάζεις το παρόν σου με όλα αυτά..Αποδέξου τα και στείλτα στον αγύριστο..Δεν αξίζει..Κοίτα τον εαυτούλη σου, αυτός θα σε σώσει..Μην περιμένεις από τους γονείς να αλλάξουν..Αστους στο χαϊρι τους..Γίνε \'\'αυτόφωτος\'\' οργανισμός..Εμείς είμαστε εδώ να τα λέμε και να τα ξαναλέμε μέχρι να τα χωνέψουμε για τα καλά.Φιλιά



 :Wink: 
afroditi 

..Για ακομη μια φορα με ΚΑΛΥπτεις απολυτα σε αυτα που λες!!!!

----------


## nikigirl18

Συμφωνω με το κοκορακι οτι πρεπει να φυγεις και να τα αφησεις ολα πισω σου..Ειναι πολυ αδικο να πληρωνουμε τα λαθη αλλων συνεχεια..γι\'αυτο κοιτα μονο εσενα απο δω και περα και κανε οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να κανεις για τον ευατο σου!

----------


## Alen

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την κατανόηση και τη στήριξή σας.Σε λίγο φεύγω για Ολλανδία.

Θα τα ξαναπούμε

Να είστε όλοι καλά

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alen

Fysiologika tha empaina edw twra na sas pw ta nea moy apo Ollandia.Xtes omws synaivei kati poy me xenerwse poly.Yparxei ena atomo edw pera poy exei xenerwsei polloys edw mesa kai exei ftasei se shmeio mexri kai na kanei toys alloys na feygoyn apo to forum proswrina.To skefthka ki egw gia ligo na kanw to idio alla den tha ths kanw th xarh.

Xtes loipon kai enw htan apo tis liges meres poy eniwtha kala giati den eixa hmikrania h Helena me phre thl edw sthn Ollandia kai me apeilhse kai meta ekleise to thl epeidh diafwnhsa se kati mazi ths kai de thelise na paradextei kapoia pragmata.Afoy hthele ntailikia as mhn ekleine to thl alla einai kai thrasydeilh.Soy xw dwsei egw dikaiwma Helena na me pairneis thl na me apeileis?Me xereis apo xtes?Gi ayto soy dwsa to thl moy?To lathos moy einai oti sthn kontra soy me ton Alex prin ligo kairo krathsa ises apostaseis paroti o Alex eixe apolyto dikio kai htan pio stenos filos.Xtes malista poy milhsame akoma den exei paradextei oti eftaige h idia se ayth thn kontra ki as leei edw mesa oti paradexthke to lathos ths kai kala giati einai aperanth ypokritria.Exeis katanthsei apokroystikh pros polloys alloys edw mesa me tis malakies poy kaneis.Allon ton eirwneyesai gia thn polh poy menei,allon ton pairneis thl kai ton apeileis epeidh diafwneis me ayta poy eipe kai exeis tsakwthei kai me ton Alexams xwris na katalaveis oti ayta poy eipes ton peiraxan proswpika an kai xerw oti den se endiaferei ayto.Mia allh kopela exei epishs enoxlhthei apo ta mail poy ths stelneis epeidh kai ayth diafwnei mazi soy kai mia allh akoma enoxlhthike poy itheles se mia synanthsh twn paidiwn toy forum na einai kai psyxiatroi-psyxologoi giati emeis den to theloyme ayto alla theloyme mia synanthsh poy na eimaste mono atoma me tetoia provlhmata gia na ta syzhthsoyme eleythera metaxy mas xwris th paroysia giatrwn.Esy htheles thn paroysia kapoioy sygkekrimenoy proswpoy giati theles na gomeniseis mazi toy ki ayto den to katalava mono egw alla ki ena allo melos toy forum to opoio malista to katalave prin apo mena.

Loipon koita koritsi moy na allaxeis stash edw mesa arketa se anexthkame.Alliws...

----------


## raphsssodos

Λες πως σε απείλησε....αν θέλεις μας λες και τον τρόπο....

----------


## siga_siga

Alen !!!! καλησπέρα!

καιρο έχουμε να τα πούμε!
πως είσαι;
εγώ σαφέστατα καλύτερα.
είχε κάνει λάθος η γιατρός και διορθώθηκε! το θέμα!
όλα καλά όλα ανθιρά!

για πες τί απειλή παίχτηκε;

----------


## Alen

raphsssodos an ayto se endiaferei esena me apeilhse oti tha me vrisei alla \"emeine\" sthn apeilh.

----------


## alex30

Alen κουράγιο. Δίνεις ένα δύσκολο αγώνα. Ξέρεις πλέον ο πανικός πως λειτουργεί. Αν κάνουμε πίσω θα κάνει αυτός μπροστά. Αρκετά όμως έχει κάνει τόσα χρόνια για να του δώσουμε κι άλλο χώρο στην ψυχή μας και στη ζωή μας. 
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## Alen

frouto an den prosexes to mhnyma moy anaferomoyn sthn Helena oxi se sena.Giati apanthses esy?Apo aythn dexthka apeilh oxi apo sena.Xrhsimopoihse ligo to myalo soy prin peis h\' grapseis kati.Pragmatika eisai...allo frouto.Den tha asxolhthw mazi soy giati me atoma me sxizofreneia poy den xeroyn ti toys ginetai opws esy den thelw na milaw.

Alex etsi einai alla dystyxws se ayth th maxh eimaste monoi enw xreiazomaste kapoion na sthrixtoyme.Antitheta exoyme kapoia froyta opws vlepeis edw na mas lene kai malakies.To kalo einai oti yparxoyn liga estw atoma sovara kai exhghmena poy voithane se aytes tis katastaseis estw apo edw.

----------


## thercities

alen katarxh sorry pou exoume xa8ei alla autes tis meres epeze poly terximo, elpizw na eftase panw to ti exei ginei sthn ellada me tis teleutes kinhtopihseis, to black block organwnete kalitera apo pote kai exoume xexy8ei stous dromous, kaigete h agaphmenh sou brwmopolh.... 
egw eimai sto treximo me anagnwriseis ptyxiwn ktl, grafeiokrateia sto megaleio ths tespa. kata alala exw fygei apto spiti mou, kai menw me thn kopelia mou, genikws kala eimai alla h ellhnikh pragmatikothta mou gyrnaei ta antera. tespa 8a sou steilw txt me to kinhto mou na ta poume, otan balw monades giati eimai afragkos. loipon elpizw na eisai kala kai 8a ta poume syntoma

----------


## arktos

Φρούτο, ωραία πλάκα! Παιδιά, να μαζευτούμε να γελάσουμε! Συνέχισε να σβήνεις τα ποστ σου και άσε το χιούμορ σε άλλους που τα καταφέρνουν καλύτερα.

----------


## siga_siga

Μία παρατήρηση! στέκομαι στο ακόλουθο που διάβασα παραπάνω &lt;&lt;Den tha asxolhthw mazi soy giati me atoma me sxizofreneia poy den xeroyn ti toys ginetai opws esy den thelw na milaw.&gt;&gt;
δεν επιβάλλει κάποιος σε κανέναν να μιλήσει,επιλογή είναι με ποιόν θα επικοινωνείς και με ποιόν όχι.
από εκει και πέρα. το οτι δεν ξέρει τί του γίνεται κάποιος έχει μεγάλη απόκλιση και δεν ισχύει για αυτούς που πάσχουνε από σχιζοφρένεια ή από κάποια άλλη ψυχική ασθένεια.θα ήτανε προτιμότερο να προσέχει κάποιος Moderator και να κάνει παρατηρήσεις για το ύφος αυτών που γράφουνε.
εκτός αν το σιτε δεν είναι σοβαρό!
φιλικά
LIbido

----------


## Alen

ther opote mporeseis steile moy to kinhto soy na ta poyme.Ematha liga pragmata apo osa ginane kai xairomai poly gi ayto.Makari na hmoyn ekei kai na mporoysa na symmetasxw s ayta.H Ellada mporei na einai to kokkino pani gia mena alla oson afora tis poleis pleon kokkino pani gia mena kai gia polloys alloys einai to Amsterdam,to Nijmegen poy eixa meinei th prohgoymenh fora htan paradeisos mprosta toy.Otan vrw eykairia tha soy pw giati alla genika den eixa th dynatothta edw pera na milhsw gia osa viwsa edw giati kapoia psyxwtika atoma edw mesa me anagkasan na grafw gia alloys logoys.Elpizw na teleiwnei grhgora to treximo soy me thn grafeiokrateia kai den xanomaste kapoia stigmh tha ta poyme ki apo konta elpizw.

arktos ontws exei poly plaka ayto poy symbainei me orismena atoma edw mesa exei kai th thetikh toy pleyra to thema.Meta tis geloiothtes toy froytoy ap oti vlepeis phre th skytalh kapoia allh omoiopathis ths.Fainetai oi sxizofreneis exoyn kanei metwpo edw mesa...

libido thn prohgoymenh fora poy to froyto egrapse ena mhnyma me apeiles gia mena den eipes tipota kai twra poy ths apanthsa enoxlithikes esy.Mporw na katalavw to logo o opoios einai apla oti eisai ki esy sxizofrenhs kai ayto to xerw apo ta farmaka poy moy eixes pei oti pairneis otan eixame milhsei palia.Anti na ektimhseis to oti soy anoixa ta matia kai soy eipa ti exeis afoy den to katalaves esy apo monh soy kai soy exhghsa poia einai h katastash me toys psyxiatroys sthn Ellada twra erxesai kai kaneis logo gia to yfos poy apantaw se kapoia sxizofrenh poy me apeilei kai exei enoxlhsei kai polloys alloys an den to prosexes?Koita na sovareyteis ligaki kai kane parea me toys omoiopatheis soy kai na xereis oti ayto poy eipa sto froyto kai se enoxlhse isxyei kai gia sena kai gi ayto ap otan katalava oti eisai sxizofrenhs stamatisa na soy milaw kai oyte soy apanthsa sto teleytaio soy mhnyma.To oti den xerei ti ginetai se kapoion fainetai apo ayta poy leei kai kanei kai esy mygiasthkes epeidh to idio isxyei kai gia sena.Ki egw anhkw sthn kathgoria twn psyxika asthenwn kai milaw me atoma kai me diaforetikes pathiseis apo th dikh moy opws maniokatathliptikoys alla me sxizofreneis den thelw na exw kamia epafh kai ayto isxyei kai gia sena.Den thelw na soy xanaapanthsw eisai sth mayrh lista moy gi ayto to logo.Eytyxws yparxoyn atoma edw mesa poy anexarthta apo thn astheneia toys einai sovara kai axiologa atoma kai gi ayto eimai akoma melos se ayto to forum.

To site exei xasei th sovarothta toy teleytaia alla me enan administrator san ton dodoni ti perimeneis...

----------


## gog_magog

Ελεος...

----------


## Joker

Και από μένα

----------


## xazeglo

TA TEΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ . ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ 
ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΑ 120-130 ΣΦΥΓΜΟΙ , ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ , ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟ ΧΕΡΙΩΝ ,ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΤΙΚΗ 
ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑ ,ΣΦΥΞΙΜΟ ΛΑΙΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ.
Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΩΙ , ΕΤΣΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ
ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΩΙ, ΜΟΛΙΣ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΩ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΟΙΩΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΚΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ.
ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ .
ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΧΑΝΑΧ ΓΙΑ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ , ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΟΙ
ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ,ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ , ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑΝ
ΤΟΤΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΧΑΝΑΧ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ SEROPRAM ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ 1 1/2 ΧΡΟΝΟ.
ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ 2ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ ΟΙ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑΝ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ (ΓΑΜΟΣ)
ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΗΤΑ ΤRAXEN ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ SEROPRAM ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ 6ΜΗΝΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ. 
ΔΙΕΚΟΨΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ .
ΣΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 8ΜΗΝΩΝ ,ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΩΣΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΙΑΣΕΙ .
ΟΤΑΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΟΧΕΙΑΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ , ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ,
ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΕΞΩ .
ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΒΓΑΙΝΑ ΕΞΩ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ , ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΟ .
Η ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ TRAXEN KAI SEROPRAM .
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ . ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΙ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ(ΜΠΑΜΠΟΥΛΑΣ) ΘΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΘΑ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ.
ΑΥΤΗ Η ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ...
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ . ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## anwnimi

Νομίζω, κατά τη δική μου άποψη τουλάχιστον, ένα site οποιοδήποτε, όχι μόνο το συγκεκριμένο, υποβαθμίζεται όταν οι συνομιλητές του υποβαθμίζουν το επίπεδό του.
Ο ρόλος του καλού administrator είναι να επιτρέπει την ελευθερία απόψεων αν το site είναι δημοκρατικό και να επεμβαίνει με σκοπό να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα όταν είναι αναγκαίο. Κάτι που πιστεύω ο Νίκος το κάνει. Και μάλιστα αφήνει να τον κρίνουν! 
Τι πιο δημοκρατικό! Τώρα όποιος δεν είναι ευχαριστημένος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο άλλο site ή να φτιάξει το δικό του...

Όταν αυτό το site δεν υπήρχε, εγώ προσωπικά, δεν είχα συναντήσει άλλο ελληνικό site, που να \"γνωρίσω\" και να \"αγγίξω\" και να με \"αγγίξουν\" τόσοι άνθρωποι με παρόμοια προβλήματα με τα δικά μου, πράγμα που με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ. Δεν το πίστευα ότι υπάρχουν τόσοι άλλοι άνθρωποι που ίσως να με καταλάβουν.

Alen, δεν ξέρω τι έγινε μεταξύ σας γι\'αυτό δεν εκφέρω άποψη γι΄αυτά που δεν γνωρίζω αλλά μόνο για αυτά που βλέπω. Για μένα πάντως είναι πολύ άσχημο να χαρακτηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλον ψυχωτικό, σχιζοφρενή και δεν ξερω τι άλλο, χαρακτηρισμούς τους οποίους θα απέδιδαν οι άλλοι άνθρωποι πολύ εύκολα σε όλους εμάς χωρίς να έχουν ιδέα για τις ασθένειές 
μας.
Έπασχα και πάσχω από κρίσεις πανικού και δεν τις έχω ξεπεράσει 100% αλλά δε θεωρώ ότι είμαι σε καλύτερη μοίρα από κάποιο άλλο παιδί που έχει κάποια άλλη ασθένεια, όπως πχ ψύχωση. Και ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί τουλάχιστον στο μυαλό του ψυχωτικού οι 
νευροδιαβιβαστές είναι που τα κάνουν όλα σαλάτα χωρίς αυτός να το προκαλεί. Ένας με διαταραχές πανικού είναι ο ίδιος που τις προκαλεί στον εαυτό του. Αυτό κι αν είναι \"ψυχωτικό\" αν το θες έτσι. Μην μπαίνουμε σε αυτό το τρυπάκι. 
Έχω ζήσει στην 
οικογένειά μου αυτή την ασθένεια και σε πληροφορώ ότι παρά την ασθένειά τους είναι άτομα πολύ αξιόλογα που παλεύουν κάθε μέρα να δώσουν τον καλύτερό τους εαυτό. Ίσως για αυτούς να είναι πιο δύσκολο να αποδείξουν πράγματα σε σχέση με μας, ίσως, δεν ξέρω... Γι\' αυτό αξίζουν όλοι συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## siga_siga

Κάποιοι εδώ μέσα δεν σέβονται την ελευθερία που τους έχει προσφέρη το συγκεκριμμένο forum η οποία είναι να μιλήσουνε για την ψυχική τους ασθένεια και να βρούνε μία κατανόηση,σεβασμό,συμπάθει α και βοήθεια και ασφάλεια χωρίς τον φόβο οτι θα χαρακτηριστούνε. Κάτι το οποίο στην πραγματική τους ζωή δεν είναι εφυκτό. 
Αυτό βέβαια δεν θα συνεχιστεί(η αλόγιστη χρήση και αυθάδεια), να είσαστε βέβαιοι οτι μπορείτε να γράψετε άφοβα, χωρίς να φοβάστε οτι θα σας κριτικάρουνε και θα σας διώξουνε έμεσα.
Το forum δημιουργήθηκε για να βοηθίσει κάποια άτομα και δεν θα σταματήσει επειδή κάποιοι εκμεταλλεύτηκαν αυτή την ελευθερία.
keep writing and keep going
φιλικά
libido!

----------


## raphsssodos

ʼλεν κάνε μας μια λίστα με τους σχιζοφρενείς σε παρακαλώ... έτσι για να ξέρουμε να μην ασχολούματε κι εμείς μαζί τους..........

----------


## αντωνης25

εγω προτεινω ανακωχη

----------


## Alen

Eixa skeftei na proteinw anakwxh nwritera alla den eida apo kanenan kalh prothesh.Tespa kanw anakwxh alla perimenw ki apo ta alla atoma edw na kanoyn to idio.An xanasymbei bebaia ayto den exei anakwxh.Ypotithetai oti eimaste edw gia na allhloboithithoyme kai na maste enwmenoi oxi na tsakwnomaste.Perimenw na akoysw ki apo toys alloys to idio gia na yparxei pneyma empistosynhs.

Sto epomeno mhnyma tha grapsw gia osa viwsa edw sthn Ollandia kai xazeglo tha apanthsw kai se sena.

----------


## Black Rose

*

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  μια εικονα 1000 λεξεισ οπωσ παντα ο Black rose μασ.. :Smile:  :Smile:  ....μαζι σου...

----------


## Alen

TELOS!!!

Prin apo dyo meres egw proteina anakwxh apo edw alla zhthsa to idio kai apo alloys.Dystyxws ayto oxi mono den egine alla sto topic me tis sxeseis kapoia geloia atoma synexizoyn thn idia istoria kai malista kai kapoia atoma poy to paizan filoi kanan ki aytoi to idio.Loipon kamia anakwxh de ginetai apoxwrw apo to forum.Teleytaia exei katanthsei mpoyrdelo apo kapoia atoma poy den xeroyn ti toys ginetai.Palia empaina edw kai evriska parhgoria ap otan hrtha Ollandia exw viwsei poly dyskoles katastaseis ki oses fores mphka edw gia na moirastw to pono moy xenerwna kai epefta psychologika perissotero.To diko moy topic to trexw ena xrono twra exei 16 selides 150 apanthseis kai panw apo 10000 provoles xwris na exw fwtografies poihmatakia klp.Ayto gia opoion mporei na katalavei shmainei polla kai einai to mono topic se ayto to site me tosh xronikh diarkeia kai megethos.Ektos aytoy sto proswpiko moy mail exw dextei arketa mails apo atoma poy den grafthkan edw giati thelan thn apopsh moy kai tis symboyles moy gia kapoio thema.Den eimai atomo poy moy aresei na paineyetai alla ayto poy den anexomai me tipota einai na me prosvalloyn atoma fedra kai xamhloy epipedoy.To anexthka tosoys mhnes alla den tha to anextw allo.Atoma sxizofrenh,maniaka,dianohtika kathysterhmena kai me malakynsh egkefaloy opws to frouto,o rapswdos kai o/h a_friend kai polloi alloi as poylhsoyn thn trela toys kai th pseytomagkia toys alloy.Etsi ki alliws mprosta se mena den mporoyn.O administrator dodoni exei afhsei ayth thn katastash anexelegth se ola ta topic alla na xeroyn oloi oti yparxei h skepsh me kapoia atoma apo ta liga sovara kai axiologa poy tha krathsw epafh apo dw mesa na dhmioyrghthei neo forum xwris vlammena atoma,psyxakhdes kai lygoyria.

Eimai sth dysaresth thesh na sas anakoinwsw oti dyo melh toy forum exoyn mallon aytoktonhsei,h mia moy esteile apoxairethsthrio mhnyma aytoktonias ligo prin erthw edw sthn Ollandia.Den to eipa nwritera alla twra afoy feygw kalo einai na to mathoyn kai ayto oloi.Fainetai to forum den parexei thn psyxologikh yposthrixh poy xreiazetai kai poy dhthen gi ayto yparxei.

dodoni kalh tyxh kai kalh synexeia sthn prospatheia soy na vreis gkomena apo dw mesa.Den to xw katalavei mono egw ayto alla kai polloi alloi kai alles.Fainetai allwste kai apo thn eynoikh metaxeirish poy exeis apenanti stis gynaikes toy forum alla apo enan sexopeinasmeno ellhnara psychologo ti na perimenei kaneis...

To vasikotero provlhma poy antimetwpisa edw sthn Ollandia htan kai pali o ratsismos opws thn prohgoymenh fora poy eixa erthei edw.Oi Ollandoi kai genika oi voreioi thewroyn toys ellhnes oxi mono tritokosmikoys alla skoypidia,moy to epivevaiwse kai enas ellhnas apo to ellhniko proxeneio toy Rotterdam poy gia kapoio logo xreiasthke na synanththw mazi toy kai o opoios epishs exei viwsei ratsistikh anrtimetwpish apo toys Ollandoys oso zei edw kai enw malista doyleyei sto proxeneio.An rixei mia matia kaneis sthn katastash toy forum kai to epipedo twn perissoterwn melwn poy to apartizoyn dystyxws exoyn dikio se ayth th apopsh toys.To idio pisteyw ki egw alla koybalaw to varos na thewroymai \"sta xartia\" ellhnas...Sas afhnw loipon sthn mizeria sas kai sth fagwmara sas.Afoy thelete polemo tha ton exete alla me ton alhthino tropo,opws epishs kai to psyxiatriko-psyxologiko katesthmeno gia to opoio oloi edw moy paraponieste alla de lete tipota kai afhnate mono emena na to lew dhmosiws kai to antapodidete etsi.Bravo sas kai NTROPH SAS!

Kalh tyxh se oloys...

----------


## Joker

Alen, αν λες ότι αυτοί που σε προσβάλλουν είναι χαμηλού επιπέδου τότε είσαι άξιος να σε προσβάλλουν όχι μόνο αυτοί αλλά όλοι. Όταν δηλαδή κάποιος σου λέει κάτι που δεν σ\'αρέσει αυτομάτως γίνεται σχιζοφρενής, μανιακός, βλαμμένος, ψυχάκιας, λυγούρι, καθυστερημένο με μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου;

Απορώ με αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που νομίζουν ότι έχουν απόλυτο δίκαιο. Ειδικά όταν έχουν άδικο κιόλας. Εγώ ακόμα και όταν πιστεύω ότι έχω δίκαιο, πάντα το σκέφτομαι και το ξανασκέφτομαι να δω αν έχω άδικο. Εσένα σου πέρασε έστω από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να έχεις έστω και 5% λάθος;

Αν το επίπεδο του φόρουμ είναι χαμηλό τότε έχεις και εσύ ευθύνη γιατί είσαι και εσύ μέλος σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Δεν σ\'αρέσει αυτό που πιστεύουν στην ευρώπη για μας και πιστεύεις ότι δίκαια το λένε. Ε να ξέρεις λοιπόν ότι έχεις και εσύ μέρος στην ευθύνη με την συμπεριφορά σου και είσαι γνήσιος απόγονος αυτής της ελληνικής νοοτροπίας που λες. Θες να καταστρέψεις το σύστημα άλλα είσαι απλά ένα κομμάτι του. Το μόνο που ξέρεις να κάνεις είναι να αντιδράς και να ξεσπάς σε οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση...

----------


## olga_soul

To forum δεν δεσμεύει κανέναν να παραμείνει. Όποιον δεν τον εκφράζει μπορεί άνετα να αποχωρήσει. Οι τόνοι όμως εδώ παραμένουν χαμηλοί και ήπιοι μόνο όταν μέλη του δεν προκαλλούν επιθετικά...αυτό ο Alen έπρεπε να το σκεφτεί νωρίτερα και όχι να δίνει επιτακτικές οδηγίες προς τρίτους τις οποίες από ότι έχω διαπιστώσει μέχρι τώρα από την στάση του δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να κρατήσει πρώτα από όλα ο ίδιος!!! Σε ένα forum σίγουρα δεν μας εκφράζουν όλοι , αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου ευγενικό να βρίζουμε και να εκθέτουμε τη γνώμη μας για άτομα που δεν συμπαθούμε δημοσίως και κοινής θέας., τουλάχιστων αν κοινωποιούμε γραπτά την &lt;&lt;ανωτερώτητά μας&gt;&gt; με δηλώσεις περί ειρήνης. Εγώ Alen δεν έτυχε ποτέ μέχρι τώρα να μιλήσω μαζί σου και αυτό γιατί η επιθετική σου στάση και η επιδερμική αντιμετώπιση της ιδεολογίας των μελλών , δεν μου έδωσε εξ\'αρχής κάποιο θετικό λόγο για να κάνω συζήτηση μαζί σου, παρόλο που έχουμε κοινές ενοχλήσεις από ότι είδα όσων αφορά τους πανικούς. Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι που ρίχνεις τόσο χαμηλά την αξία του forum , δεδομένου ότι αυτόματα κατακρίνεις και απορρίπτεις άτομα που δεν έχεις γνωρίσει μέχρι τώρα...και μάλλον δεν θα γνωρίσεις ποτέ με την ιδεολογική τοποθέτηση που έχεις. ʼλλωστε είναι γνωστό ότι πιο εύκολο είναι να κάνεις φίλους....αλλά ακόμα πιο εύκολο να κάνεις εχθρούς ιδιαίτερα αν η στάση σου είναι σε όλα τα επίπεδα προκλητική και επιθετική. Παρόλ\'αυτά σου εύχομαι να βρείς κανάλι επικοινωνίας που να σου ταιριάζει και την ψυχική ίαση που αναζητείς όπως άλλωστε όλοι μας εδώ!

----------


## αντωνης25

εγω παιδια μιλησα με τον αλλεν μεσω μηνηματων και δεν εχει τελειως αδικο...το οτι το σαιτ εχει καταντησει ενα μικρομπουρδελο ολλοι οι παλαιοι χρηστες το εχουν καταλαβει...εξαλου και εγω και καποια ατομα που μιλαω εχουμε σκεφτει να αποχωρησουμε...ομως αν.... και δεν αναφερωμαι σε μενα φυγουν τα σωστα ατομα απο το φορουμ αυτο τι θα μεινει πραγματικα καλο εδω ωστε να δωσει το κουραγιο και την βοηθεια στους νεους χρηστες που μας εδωσαν εμας εδω οι παλαιοτεροι?αλεν ηρεμησε και ξανασκεψου το!!!

----------


## olga_soul

Αντώνη μου δεν αμφισβητώ ούτε την κρίση σου σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία που κατέχεις από την χρονικά εκτενή παρουσία σου εδώ, ούτε την αντιμετώπισή σου για μέλλη παλαιότερα από εμένα. Σκέψου όμως ότι κάθε forum διαρκώς ανανεώνεται και μπαίνουν νέα μέλη τα οποία έως ένα βαθμό εμπνέονται και παίρνουν μια πρώτη εικόνα για το ύφος του καναλιού από τα παλαιότερα μέλη. Με αυτό και μόνο το δεδομένο κρίνω δικαιολογημένα πολύ αυστηρά και την συμπεριφορά των νέων μελλών αλλά πιο πολύ των παλαιών - οι οποίοι αναλογικά σηκώνουν μεγαλύτερο βάρος ευθύνης για την επικοινωνιακή ισορροπία ενός forum που έχει πιο ευαίσθητη θεματολογία από άλλα. 
ʼλλωστε το ξαναλέω και το πιστεύω ακράδαντα από την πρώτη στιγμή που μπήκα εδώ ότι οι μόνοι πραγματικοί εχθροί μας είναι οι προσωπικοί μας δαίμονες τους οποίους άλλοι εδώ προσπαθούν να νικήσουν με φάρμακα, άλλοι με ψυχοθεραπεία, άλλοι με εναλλακτικές οδούς και άλλοι με συνδιασμό διαφόρων ιατρικών προσεγγίσεων. Πιστεύω ότι ήδη αυτός ο αγώνας είναι αρκετά δύσκολος για όλους μας, οπότε η όποια καλλιέργεια εντάσεων στο τέλος καταντά ανούσια - γελοία και υποτιμά τη νοημοσύνη μας...Φιλικά

----------


## Adzik

συμφωνω κι εγω μαζι σου Αφροδιτη... για μενα το Forum.. ειναι μια σανιδα σωτηριας και ανακουφισης.. και λυπαμαι αφανταστα που καποιοι ειναι τοσο θυμωμενοι... ειναι κριμα... επιμενω πως ολοι εδω μεσα εχουμε αναγκη ο ενασ τομν αλλον...

----------


## αντωνης25

καταρχην αφροδιτη ο καθενας εχει το δικο του στιλ και δεν θα μου πεις εσυ τι πρεπει να κανω εγω η πως πρεπει να μιλαω.δηλαδη τι θες?να ακολουθησω το δικο σου στυλ?αυτο ειναι δικο σου και οχι δικο μου...αλεξ οταν καποιος σε βριζει...και εσυ εχεις δουλεψει για αυτο...δηλαδη η dodoni τι ειναι?η μαμα σου για να σε προστατευσει?μονος σου πρεπει να προστατευτεις και να προσεχεις αυτα που γραφεις και λες για να μην τρως τα μπινελικια σου.

----------


## olga_soul

Συμφωνώ Αντώνη μου ότι κάθε ένας έχει εδώ το δικό του στύλ έκφρασης και τις προσωπικές του απόψεις. Απλώς αυτό που κατακρίνω από την αρχή που μπήκα στο forum αυτό είναι ο τρόπος εκδήλωσης της έκφρασης αυτής ιδιαίτερα άν διαφωνούμε ή αντιδρούμε για κάποιο θέμα ή κάποιο πρόσωπο. Η εύκολη αντίδραση πάντα σίγουρα είναι ο τσακωμός, τα μπινελίκια μιας και τα ανέφερες, οι βρισιές, η άρνηση κάποιου και η αντιδικία με κάθε μέσο και τρόπο. Το δύσκολο είναι στα πλαίσια μιας πολιτισμένης επικοινωνίας που επιχειρούν πολλά άτομα εδώ από ότι έχω δεί, είναι να κρατάμε την ίδια αξιοπρεπή στάση και σε όσα διαφωνούμε και να εκδηλώνουμε τη δυσσαρέσκειά μας ή τις ενστάσεις μας με λειτουργικό και όχι εξευτελιστικό τρόπο που τελικά μειώνει και το άτομο που την εκδηλώνει μέσα από το ύφος αυτό. Εκτός των άλλων διαιτητές δεν μας χρειάζονται , αλλά όταν ξεφεύγουν υπερβολικά κάποιες καταστάσεις ένας ισορροπιστής όπως και σε κάθε forum κρίνεται λειτουργικά αναγκαίος.

----------


## αντωνης25

ολγα συμφωνω εν μερη σε καποιες αποψεις σου αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ξεφτιλιζομαι κιολας αν αναφερεσε σε μενα...το αν καποιος κρινεται και αντιμετοπιζεται ασχημα το εχει δουλεψει...ετσι πιστευω εγω.

----------


## Adzik

..απλα πρεπει να ημαστε ανοιχτοι προς ολες τις αποψεις.. με απολυτο σεβασμο στη διαφορετικοτητα του καθενα ...πολιτισμενοι..και σωστοι... ...να μη κανουμε στους αλλους αυτα που δεν θα θελαμε να κανουν οι αλλοι σε εμασ... ..να προσπαθουμε να καταλαβουμε και οχι να κατακρινουμε τον οποιονδηποτε... κι αν στη τελικη καποιο ατομο.. η οι αποψεις του δεν μας κανουν καθολου.. απλα να το αγνοουμε... σεβαστος ο χωρος ολων ..απο την στιγμη που και ο αλλος σεβεται τον δικο μας χωρο...  :Smile:

----------


## olga_soul

Αντώνη μου εγώ αναφέρθηκα γενικά και όχι ειδικά - ούτε σε εσένα ούτε σε κάποιον ιδιαίτερα από εδώ. Ίσως δεν ερμήνευσες σωστά τη φράση μου με την οποία θεωρώ εξευτελιστικό τον κάθε μικροπρεπή τρόπο έκφρασης της οποιασδήποτε πολιτισμένης οντότητας σε βαθμό που θίγει ή προσβάλει άμεσα με υποβαθμισμένο ύφος τους άλλους. Τώρα σχετικά με την σκέψη σου ότι αν κάποιος κρίνεται άσχημα είναι επειδή το έχει δουλέψει όπως ανέφερες , θα διαφωνήσω μιας και αποκλείεις και άλλες πιθανές περιπτώσεις . Μπορεί δηλαδή να κρίνεται άσχημα επειδή τυγχάνει να συναναστρέφεται με άτομα που έχουν προσωπικό παρελθοντικό μίσος - μπορεί πάλι να κρίνεται άσχημα επειδή τον ζηλεύουν για διάφορους λόγους - μπορεί οι απόψεις του όσο σωστές και αν είναι να μην βρίσκουν αντικειμενικούς ακροατές και να δέχεται τα πυρά διαφόρων ...και άλλες ανάλογες περιπτώσεις. Μία επίσης πολύ σημαντική είναι και αυτή που αναφέρεις οπότε δικαίως μαζεύει τα σχόλια αρκετών. Το να κρίνεται δε κάποιος από το σύνολο είναι θετικό και δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου αρνητικό...αρκεί όμως να παράγεται η κρίση από την πλειοψηφία του συνόλου ώστε η εικόνα να είναι αντικειμενική και δίκαιη για το άτομο που κρίνεται! Δεν είναι παράλογο αυτό μιας και όλοι επιθυμούμε δίκαιη κρίση και κριτική! Εκτός των άλλων ποτέ δεν εκδήλωσα επιθυμία να συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου σε όλες μου τις απόψεις..κάθε άλλο συμμερίζομαι τις όποιες ανησυχίες σου και όλων εδώ αλλιώς δεν θα έμπαινα καν στον κόπο να απαντήσω , αλλά περιμένω θετική και αντικειμενική ανάλυση ή αντίκρουση στα θέματα που μας αφορούν εδώ ώστε να βγουν προς τα έξω σωστά συμπεράσματα και να διατηρηθεί η δημιουργική ιδεολογική αντιπαλότητα! Τίποτα περισσότερο και τίποτα λιγότερο...φιλιά!

----------


## Joker

Ρε Όλγα, συγγνώμη κιόλας, αλλά μπορείς να μιλάς σε πιο απλά ελληνικά; :P

----------


## olga_soul

Συγνώμη Αγγελούκο μου..θεωρείς πως εκφράζω τις απόψεις μου σε σύνθετη δημοτική που δεν γίνεται σαφώς κατανοητή? Τώρα φταίω εγώ να σε τιμωρήσω και να σου παραθέσω τη γνώμη μου σε καθαρεύουσα? χι..χι...Αχ Αγγελάκη τρυφερό......και φτερωτό..:P

----------


## Joker

:Big Grin:  Οχι, μη. Λυπήσου με τον δύσμοιρο. Χεχε  :Big Grin:

----------


## olga_soul

lol ....Αγγελούκο μου ψυχή!!!

----------


## berg

Olga κανε μας ενα post να μαθουμε καθαρευουσα αλλιος μονη θα τα γραφισ μονη θα τα καταλαβενεισ

----------


## olga_soul

Λές Νάσο? με προβλημάτισες τώρα...........χμ............χμ........... lol

----------


## berg

Αν κανεις 8α ειμαι σε ολα τα μαθιματα παντος.

----------


## αντωνης25

και εγω...

----------


## olga_soul

Καλά θα το φροντίσω αγοράκια μου γλυκά ...πάντως προς το παρόν θα προσπαθήσω σε απλή δημοτική για να μη μου κρατάτε μουτράκια...οκ?  :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

παιδια μαλλον εφυγε ο alen μαλακια παιχτηκε παντως...

----------


## olga_soul

Αντώνη μου τί να σου πω...επιλογές...όλοι είμαστε ελεύθεροι να πράξουμε όπως επιθυμούμε! Αν αυτή ήταν η επιλογή του ...σεβαστή..μόνο αυτό έχω να πω

----------


## αντωνης25

οχι δεν ειναι ετσι...ειναι παλαιο μελος και καποια ατομα τον πειραξαν...αλλιως θα εφευγε πιο παλια

----------


## gerginio

ΑΛΕΝ ΕΓΩ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ!ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ,ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ!ΕΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ!ΟΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΑΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ!ΠΑΝΤΟΣ Η ΚΙΝΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ,ΨΑΞΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## goo

Γιατι να τσακωνεσε και να ερχεσε σε συγκρουση με το ατομο το οποιο πρωτο σε ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΣΕ να πας σε ψυχολογο-ψυχιατρο;
Αυτο πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ασχημο, και ειδιαιτερα αν ειναι απο το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον. Ισως θα επρεπε να το δεις απο αλλη σκοπια το ολο θεμα...

----------


## sandy25

καλησπερα παιδια!
το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο.κανω ψυχοθεραπεια οπως γνωριζεται δεν λεω καλο μου κανει αλλα η καταθλιψη και η κοινωνικη φοβια δεν φευγουν εχω χασει 7 χρονια απο την ζωη μου.σε λιγες μερες ερχεται η νεα χρονια και ο απολογισμος που κανω ειναι καλυτερα να μην πω,γιατι θα με κοψει το ΅ραδιοτηλεοπτικο ΅του φορουμ. αν καταφερω και βγαλω το 2006,που νομιζω θα το καταφερω ευχομαι το 2007 οχι μεγαλες ευχες,τουλαχιστον να με φωτισει ο θεος να κανω κατι για τον ευατο μου.Ισως να παρω φαρμακα που τοσο καιρο αντιστεκομαι η να αρχισω μια καινουρια θεραπεια.θα δουμε.....
ελπιζω ολοι να τα καταφερουμε.....
να γινουμε οπως ειμασταν πριν .........
καλο βραδυ.......

----------


## margo44

Γεια σου Aλεν! θέλω να μοιραστω και εγω την εμπειρια μου αφου ειναι σημαντικο να ξέρουμε οτι ειμαστε τοσοι πολλοι. Eιναι η ασθενεια του σημερα το ανχος και ολα τα παραγωγα του. Δυστηχως.
Eιμαι 31 ετών και μετα απο μια αφαιρεση θυροειδη άρχισα ξανα να παθαινω κρίσεις ενω είχαν σταματησει απο τα 25. Eκει που νομιζα οτι ηταν παρελθον επανηλθαν δύστηχως πολυ χειρότερα. Eχω ξεκινησει ομοιοπαθητικη εδω και 2 μήνες και βλέπω καποια βελτίωση. Σταματησαν οι μεγάλες κρίσεις μονο υπαρξιακα έχω έντονα αλλά αυτα τα είχα απο πάντα και απλα όταν εισαι σε τετοια φάση κορυφωνονται.
Tο χειρότερο μου σύμπτωμα ειναι οτι αισθανομαι οτι πνιγομαι, κλεινει ο λαιμος και δεν αναπνεω. Δεν αντεχω να ειμαι μονη μου και ειδικα απο την στιγμη που σκοτεινιαζει και αρχίζουν οι δυσπνοιες. Tο μονο που βοηθαει ειναι οτι ξέρω οτι στ\' αλήθεια δεν πνιγομαι και θα περασει. Πρόσπαθω να ειμαι συνεχεια με φίλους και να μην το πολυσυζηταω για να το απομυθοποιησω σε εμενα αρχικα. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να μας ορίζει το νευρικο μας συστημα και να ειμαστε απλά ερμαιο αυτου. Ποσες φορες με εχει νευριασει το ποσο ευαλωτη αισθανομαι. Tουλάχιστον δεν εχω σταματησει δουλεια και γενικα οτι κανω, αλλα φοβαμαι να ειμαι σε μεγαλο πλήθος και σε κλειστα μερη για πολυ ώρα (λεωφορεια, αεροπλανα κ.λ.π.) και για την ωρα τα αποφευγω. Mακαρι να πανε όλα καλύτερα αυτο που με βοηθαει πιο πολυ απο ολα ειναι το πιο απλο. Προσπαθω να μην εχω το μυαλο μου εκει. Ξέρω ειναι δυσκολο αλλα οι μονες μερες που εχω περασει καλα τελευταια ειναι αυτες που το καταφερνω.

φιλια

----------


## mcxlvii

Φιλε Αλεξ,και υπολοιποι,φιλοι \"συμπολεμιστες του αγχους\"
περασαν σχεδον δυο χρονια που εχω να γραψω σε αυτο το φορουμ,οταν προσπαθουσα να κανω την αγοραφοβια παρελθον.
Και το καταφερα.
Αν πηρε καιρο?Μετα απο 12 χρονια ψυχικης φθορας ,ο χρονος \"ϊασης\" ηταν πολυ μικρος,και αξιζε τον κοπο διπλα.
ΚΑι σε αρεροπλανα μπαινω(δουλευω στην Ολυμπιακη ως εποχικος-συμβασιουχος συναμα) και οδικα ταξιδια μακρινα κανω και απο ψηλα σε 8 οροφο μπαλκονι κοιτω προσ τα κατω και αντεχω.
Η σωστη θεραπεια ηταν το κλειδι και η σψστη μετεπειτα διατροφη για την μονιμη διενεργια του ομοιπαθητικου(εκοψα καφεδες,μεντα κτλ)
Και χαιρομαι την ζωη μου φοβερα μερα με την ημερα.
Acronium sourfucum εαν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν το ομοιοπαθητικο και διαρκεσε μια φορα και εξω.
Και \"επισκευασε\" και αλλα προβληματα που ειχα.
Γεςνικοτερα αλλαξα τροπο ζωης και ενδυσης,
και χαιρομαι γιαυτο.
Ποτε δεν καταλαβα το γιατι σε μενα,αλλα καταλαβα το οτι θεραπευεται παντελως.
Φιλακια και ....μπορειτε και εσεις να το πετυχετε.

----------


## marily

χθες το βράδυ, έπαθα για πρώτη φορά κρίση πανικού.Είναι πάρα πολύ φοβιστικό. Ετοιμαζόμουν να κλείσω το φως να κοιμηθώ, και με πιάσαν κάτι πόνοι στην πλάτη,και στο στήθος.ένιωθα ότι κλείνει ο λαιμός μου,ότι δε μπορώ να αναπνεύσω,ότι άκουγα τον σφυγμό μου να χτυπάει δυνατά λες και κόντευε να σπάσει!Επινα νερό συχνα για να είμαι σίγουρη οτι ο λαιμός δεν εχει κλείσει ακόμα..νόμιζα οτι είναι κάτι σοβαρό και οτι ίσως πεθάνω.άρχισα να ανγχώνομαι παραπάνω,να χάνω τον ρυθμό της αναπνοής μου,και να νιώθω μόνη και αβοήθητη..με εντυπωσιάζει το γεγονος οτι το μυαλο μας μας πείθει οτι ποναμε ενω είναι ιδέα μας.σχέδον δε το πιστεύω.ηταν τοσο αληθινος ο πονος.πως γινεται νανε μονο ψυχολογικο και οχι ιατρικο?πως εμφανιζεται ετσι ξαφνικα χωρις να εχω σκεφτει κατι ανγχωτικο?ουτε ημουν σε ανγχωτικο περιβαλλον..στο δωματιο μου ημουνα..ελπιζω να αναζητει ο κοσμος που το παθαινει αυτο την βοηθεια ψυχολογου παρα να στηριζεται σε φαρμακα..

----------


## NikosD.

marily,
δε σε πείθει ο εγκέφαλος ότι πονάς.
Πονάς πραγματικά.
Οταν λέμε \"είναι ψυχολογικό\", δεν εννοούμε ότι ο πόνος είναι φανταστικός. Εννούμε πως ο πόνος είναι πραγματικός αλλά το αίτιο ψυχογενές.
Στη μεγαλη πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων, εμφανίζεται σε ήρεμες περιόδους. Το άγχος λειτουργεί αθροιστικά. Σε στιγμές αληθινής έντασης, μεγάλων προβλημάτων και οδύνης, ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι κάνουν κρίση πανικού.

----------


## marily

Ευχαριστω NikoD.
και πως σιγουρευουμε οτι δε θα ξαναγινει? φοβαμαι να παω να κοιμηθω,περιμενω να μην κρατιεμαι αλλο ξυπνια για να παω να ξαπλωσω.ξερω οτι θελει θεραπεια κλπ,αλλα εως τοτε,ειμαι φοβισμενη..  :Frown:

----------


## kostadina

paidia diavazo ta osa grafete kai exw perasei akrivws ta idia pou xekinise se traino opou pigaina stin athina se sxesi me enan iroinomani pou eixa k me piese na paw apo ti thessaloniki athina kai katevika ssti larisa logo tiis krisews panikou pou epatha.apisteutpo gegonos eilikrina.epeita piga na doulepso lew den exw tipota lathos tha egine.kai pathenw k ekei krisi k eithela na figo epitopou k to palepsa alla to xanapatha stin trapeza otan piga giia praktiki apo tei logistikis k toxeperasa alla de mporw akomi oute ploia oute aeroplana treno apo tote to apofeugo..GIATI NA MAS SIMBAINOUN AUTA RE PAIDIA???DE MPORW NA KATALAVW..EIDIKA OTAN SE PIANEI SE ERGASIAKO XWRO EINAI FRIKALEOOOOO...pws na vgaleis xrimata????pos na ziseis????tha perimenw apantisi an epithimeite....sas simponw kai sas katalavainw....pisteyo to idio k seis.mpika sto google otan to patha kai pataw kriseis panikou me agorafobia kai pathenw sok otan paratiro oti einai kai alloi san kai mena,oute to eixa xanakousei...pantws exw dokimasei omoipathitiki k klassika xapia kai peisteyo oti ta omoiopathitika moy sosan tin zoi kai den einai ypervoli ayto pou lewwww....kamia sxesi me tin klassiki iatriki..akomi exw dromo mprosta moy na ginw kala..SIMVOULI se osoys exoyn paromoia simptomata.mi stamatate pote tin prospathia.min epanapaveste poteeee!!protimotero einai mia APOTIXIMENH PROSPATHEIA APO TO \'\'KAMIA PROSPATHEIA\'\'.NA PROTIMATE NA APOTYXETE PARA NA PARAITITHITE.KOSTADINA

----------


## GIORGOS296

KOSTANTINA ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΟΠΙΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΑΝΑΠΑΥΕΣΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΑΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙ ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΞΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΧΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ

----------


## GIORGOS296

KOSTANTINA ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΟΠΙΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΑΝΑΠΑΥΕΣΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΑΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙ ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΞΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΧΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ

----------


## evelina29

:Frown:  poly xalia dia8esh!!!!!!!!!!!koyrasthka na niw8w synexws koyrasmenh !!!!
11xronia me kriseis panikoy kai ola ta psyxoswmatika parola ta xapia den blepw giatria!

----------


## nikos78

Agapitoi filoi kai files kai ego mia apo ta idia.eimai 29 , apo fisi agxodis xoris omos kapia akraies exarseis mexri pou mou sinevei to akoloutho :

1)kili mesospondiliou diskou stin mesi me apotelesma na diakopso maxairi mia apo tis agapimenes mou asxolies to basket

2)xorismos tin proti imera ton diakopon mou(meta apo 3 xronia sxesi , pou den mporo na tin theoriso foveri , alla itan ena anapospasto komati tis zois mou)

3)kai arketes meres sto krevati me aforotous ponous stin mesi(stin proti exarsi kai meta ton xorismo)

amesos anelava omos drasi ,,, xekinisa se ena exairetiko fisiatro me apotelesma na exalipthoun oi ponoi stin mesi kai na glitoso to xeirourgeio.Epipleon xekinisa kolimvitirio fanatika pou mou xarise tromeri euexia.

ektos apo auto exasa para pola kila imoun 116 kai eftasa ta 95

ola kilousan mia xara ... pou xafnika apsixologita mia mera apofasisa na kano ena klasiko peripato me ton kolito mou ,,, xafnika aisthanthika pos tha lipothimiso...ekana ena vathi kathisma..kai gonatisa dipla se ena skalopati..ekeini tin stigmi to sinaisthima mou itan pos eite pao gia egefaliko eite pao gia kardiako...grigora mpikame se ena taxi opou girisa spiti...fantasteite tora skiniko na einai kiriaki vradi kai to agxos na einai diplo..eutixos eirthe enas oikogeniakos mas giatros o opios diapistose pos den eixa apolitos tipota...me kathisaxase arxika ,,, alla auti i traumatiki empeiria eixe katagraftei mesa mou me apotelesma na eimai poli epifilaktikos stis kiniseis mou....perisan kapies vdomades kai apofasisa na pao gia xalaro basket afou mou eixe dosei to eleutheras o fisiatros mou pos mporo na paixo alla oxi dinamika ,,, kanontas mono soutakia...xekinaei to paixnidi kai me poli oraia diathesi ,,, ela pou omos auti i katarameni krisi me epiase xafnika....xoris logo arxiza na zalizomai kai na aisthanomai ektos topou kai xronou, evlepa ton amintiko mou kai ithela na lipothimiso opos etrexe diaolemena...auto eixe san apotelesma na diakopso to paixnidi stin mesi kai na anafero sta paidia pos apla eixa ena provlima me tin mesi mou... stin pragmatikotita omos..me eixe piasei mia krisi pou nomiza pos tha me afisei ston topo eite apo egefaliko episodio eite apo kardia..afou na fantasteite xexasa tin bala sto gipedo...girizontas spiti xaplosa me ponokefalous pou meta apo ligo iremia exalipthikan

i katastasi den pigene allo...nomiza pos arxika tha mou sinevene kati analogo an perpatiso poli (opos sinevei me ton filo mou ) i an pao na paixo basket....ela omos pou mia oraia kiriaki to mesimeri ekei pou eixa kalesei tous filous mou gia oikogeniako trapezi ,,, xanaktipise i krisi... me apotelesma na min mporo na anapneuso kai pos na nomizo pos to egefaliko einai zitima deuterolepton...emeina me auti tin diathesi os arrostos gia mia vdomada..isos na eixa arrostisei kai ligaki kai i krisi panikou na to epivarine..eilikrina ekeini i evdomada itan kolasmeni...opote pigaina na sikotho zalizomoun...mexri kai ton ipno mou nomiza pos tha exo kardiako i egefaliko episodio..ferame sto spiti enan apo tous pio korifaious giatrous pou eidikevete sta egefalika kai stin kardia kai den vrike tipota..para mono pos exo somatikopiisei to agxos mou...imoun toso anasfalis pou ekana kai exetasis aimatos oi opies deixane arista apotelesmata...oso pernouse o kairos arxise na pigainei poli kala..ela omos pou emfanistike meta san allo simptoma to opio itan pos otan epixirousa na fao kati os geuma meta apo ligo anti na to xonepso armonika mou xtipouse kriseis panikou..me apotelesma na aisthanomai ipsili piesi kai para poli ora na kano na xonepso..ponokefalous kai nautia...

Etsi xekinise i kinisi na pao na episkeftho ena omiopathitiko ston opion mporo na po pos eida exairetika apotelesmata..ta akraia krousmata exoun meiothei xoris auto na simainei pos eimai apolitos kala tora...auto pou exei paramenei mexris stigmis einai o fovos pos otan pigaino na kano apla soutakia sto basket meta apo ligo xespaei se krisi panikou opou nomizo tha zalisto kai tha pethano i mou vgainei se exodous pou kano se magazia otan kathomai...diladi molis kathomai den antexo na kathiso poli ora ... aisthanomai pos trelenomai ,,, den mporo na parakolouthiso me euxaristisi ton sinomiliti mou kai exo tin tasi na thelo na figo grigora apo ton xoro ton opio vriskomai...to akraio einai pos den me pianei toso poli otan eimai orthios se ena bar alla otan eimai kathistos...san na trelenontai ta matia mou kai na pao na kano egefaliko episodio


akomi kai simera iparxoun stigmes pou me pianei mia kathathlipsi pou na thelei na me kolisei sto spiti , alla prospatho na to palepso..i omiopathtiki pantos vima vima mou veltionei tin katastasi... euxomai to idio kai se esas aderfia mou

----------


## maria...

βρε παιδια υπαρχει ειδικη διατροφη για τις κρισεις πανικου και αν ναι ας γραψει καποιος τι περιπου πρεπει να τρωμε για να βοη8η8ουμε.εγω π.χ αν δεν πιο 2 ελληνικους καφεδες την ημερα 8α νυσταζω συνεχια γιατι καπου παραπανο διαβασα οτι οι καφεδες απαγορευοντε

----------


## nikos78

nomizo pos apagoreuontai...alla kathe periptosi isos einai xexoristi...pigaine se omiopathitiko

----------


## nikos78

nomizo pos apagoreuontai...alla kathe periptosi isos einai xexoristi...pigaine se omiopathitiko

----------


## maria...

τωρα πια?αφου ξεκινησα 8εραπεια με seroxat αγχωλιτικα .ειχα τοσο δυνατες κρισεις που μονο με φαρμακα 8α μου περασουν.καλα χ8ες και σημερα ειμαι ψυλοχαλια νυσταζω και δεν εχω ορεξη σαν αν εχω μια ελαφρια ψυλοκατα8λιψη. Δεν 8α επρεπε να μην εχω κα8ολου τετια προβληματα αφου περνω τα φαρμακα?

----------


## nikos78

mia episkepsi se ena kalo omiopathitiko kentro isos sou allaxei apopsi..psaksou...einai fisikos tropos kai sinama arketa apotelesmatikos

----------


## maria...

8α το σκευτω μην νομιζεις οτι μαρεσει που περνω φαρμακα.τα φοβαμαι τα φαρμακα γενικα

----------


## nikos78

cool!!!

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Κι εγω καινουρια ειμαι παιδια και σας χαιρετιζω ολους ! Καινουρια εδω, οχι στην \"περιπετειουλα\" ...Εκει, 10 χρονια και βαλε..Δυστυχως μετα τις πρωτες κρισεις, πριν απο 10 χρονια και σε συνδυασμο με εμμονες ιδεες που ειχα , απο το φοβο μου γι αυτο που συνεβαινε δεν πηγα κατευθειαν σε ψυχιατρο. Εμεινα πρωτα ενα χρονο κλεισμενη στο σπιτι , παρεα με τη φρικη και μετα -αφου και οι γονεις μου καταλαβαν οτι μαλλον δεν ηταν \"φαση\" αυτο που περνουσα -επισκευθηκα ενα ψυχιατρο που με πλακωσε στα σεροξατ και στη γνωσιακη. 
Σε λιγους μηνες ημουν αλλος ανθρωπος. Απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα εχω κανει φοβερα βηματα προοδου, που πανε και λιγο χορευτικα, σαν βαλς, δυο μπρος ενα πισω! Σκαμπανεβασματα με αιτιες και αφορμες, οταν στρεσσαρομαι, οταν συγκρουομαι εσωτερικα, οταν.. οταν,.. και παλι τα καραβια πισω και παλι η γιωτουλα κουπι , να βγαλω την ψαρου μου εξω στην αγριεμενη θαλασσα. 
ΑΑχ, καμια φορα οταν ειμαι πολυ καλα , νομιζω οτι ολα αυτα συνεβησαν σε καποιον αλλον, οτι δεν μπορει να μην εχω συνθλιβει ακομη απο ολες αυτες τις τραυματικες εμπειριες που αφηνει η διαταραχη πανω μας. Οταν υποτροπιαζω παλι, ειναι σα να μην περασε μια μερα, σα να ειμαι εκει απο οπου ξεκινησε, κουραζομαι, απελπιζομαι και νιωθω οτι αυτη τη φορα δε θα την παλεψω. 
Ομως ειμαι ακομη εδω.. Αλλαξα δυο τρεις γιατρους σε ολα αυτα τα χρονια που κανω μια \"περιοδικη\" ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι η σχεση με το γιατρο ειναι και λιγο σαν την ερωτικη σχεση. μερικες φορες \"εξαντλειται\" το θεμα, ερχεται κουραση και επαναληψη. και χωριζεις. προχωρας και μαθαινεις απο την οπτικη του επομενου γιατρου. 10 χρονια επαιρνα σεροξατ απο 1 εως 3 αναλογα με την κατασταση μου.Ομως , για πρωτη φορα εφετος ημουν στο μισο τη μερα και -μετα απο τοσα χρονια- ετοιμαζομασταν με το γιατρο να το βγαλουμε!!! Θα απαλλαγόμυν απο το μπαστουνακι μου!... Ημουν και ενιωθα πολυ καλα.! Μεχρι που συνεβη το μοιραιο..
Καποια εξαιρετικα αγχογονα γεγονοτα στην καριερα μου μου εφεραν απιστευτες κρισεις , σε βαθμο που να μην μπορω να λειτουργησω καθολου: κρισεις/ κλαμα /κρισεις/ κλαμα /αυπνια/ κρισεις/ κλάμα..Φανταστειτε λοιπον καλοι μου φιλοι, κι εσυ ιδιαιτερα αλεκ που λες οτι κουραστηκες, πως ενιωθα οταν , εκει που πηγαινα να δω την ανατολη, ειδα το βαθυ σκοταδι. Μαυρο κι αραχνο και χειροτερο απο ποτε. Το μισο σεροξατ εγινε 2 και προστεθηκαν και 3 ζαναξ την ημερα ( το γιατρο τον κανουν περα)....Αντε ξανα επιπονη ψυχοθεραπεια, αντε ξανα προσπαθεια να μπω στο λεωφορειο. Εκλαιγα πια απο την κουραση γιατι ενιωθα ΑΔΙΚΙΑ , ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ. Τον κακο μου τον καιρο.ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ επανηλθα στη ζωη , στη δουλεια που υπολειτουργουσε και τωρα- παρα το γεγονος οτι ο γιατρος δε με αφηνε να μειωσω ζαναξ- , τα πηρα αγρια και αρχισα να το μειωνω πολυ σταδιακα μονη μου, οσο ενιωθα καλυτερα. Απο το Φεβρουαριο μεχρι τωρα , παιρνω πλεον τα 2 σεροξατ και μισο ζαναξ το πρωι -μισο το απογευμα του 0.5. Μια χαρα.. Αν ειναι να αργοπεθαινω απο τη διαταραχη, καλυτερα να παιρνω φαρμακα. 
Ουτε κι εγω βεβαια νιωθω καλα που αναγκαζομαι να παιρνω τα κουμπια για την βγαλω καθαρη, ειδικα λογω του εθισμου που προκαλουν και τα δυο και ιδιαιτερα το ζαναξ. θα περασω μεγαλη φρικη οταν με το καλο το σταματησω. Αλλα και τι να κανεις δηλαδη;; 
Καμια φορα -βλεποντας ειδησεις ιδιαιτερα- βλεπω ποσα χιλιαδες παιδια , ενηλικες , γεροι πεθαινουν καθημερινα , αλλοι απο πεινα, απο σεισμους ( σετσουαν) απο πλημμειρες (νταρφουρ), απο ατυχηματα εργοστασιων , ολοκληρες πολεις εξαφανιζονται κι εγω η μικρη γιωτουλα απο την (ταδε πολη) νιωθΩ \" ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΗ\" επειδη πρεπει να παιρνω μερικα αγχολυτικα για να νιωθω καλυτερα;; Μα ποσο απληστη ειμαι!! και ποια ειμαι εγω δηλαδη που η δικη μου ζωη και η δικη μου ευτυχια αξιζει περισσοτερο απο ολων αυτων των ανθρωπων που δεν ειχαν ποτε τη χαρα -οι περισσοτεροι απο αυτους -να απολαυσουν τη ζωη , οπως καποιες μερες την απολαμβανω εγω;;
Συνοψιζοντας, το μηνυμα ειναι ενα: \"Οσο μπορουμε, ¨οπως μπορουμε και οπου μας βγαλει.\" 
και μην ξενας : ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ , ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!

----------


## evelina29

axxxxxxxx!kalh moy na ksere poso 8arros moy dwses twra!!!!!!!!!!!!!tis jdies typseis exw ki egw me ta xapia......
Alla opws eipes eimaste kalytera apo ta xeirotera!!!!!!!!!!na se kala kai 8a to nikhsoyme poy paei!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maria...

παιδια και γω τα ιδια.και ειμαι καινουρια σε αυτα τα βασανα.αλλα ξερετε τι σκευτομαι?αν ειναι να ειμαστε ευτιχισμενη εστω και λιγες μερες με φαρμακα ας τα περνουμε.ε δεν ειναι και ναρκωτικα εξαλου δεν μας βλαπτουν.αλλα και μονο που ζουμε ειναι 8αυμα για μενα.αλλοι καιμενοι ανθρωποι αργοπεθενουν απο καρκινο και απο χιλιες αλλες αρρωστιες.αυτο που εχουμε εμεις εστω διορ8ωνετε με φαρμακα.εγω περνω παρεξοτινη η σεροξατ παλια ετσι λεγοταν 1 μηνα και την μια πεταω στα συννεφα την αλλη ειμαι ψιλοχαλια αλλα ζω εντονα ομως τις καλες στιγμες κανω και καμια φορα ψυχο8εραπιεα αν κ η ψυχολογος μ ειπε δεν χριαζομαι κααι τις δυσκολες μερες κανω ιπομονη και περνω αγκαλια τον γιο μου ακουμπαω το μαγουλο μου στο τριφερο κ φουσκοτω μαγουλακι του και μου περναει.

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Λοιπόν κοριτσια και αγορια, τωρα που ειμαι πια 30 χρονων ( και νομιζα στα 19 οτι θα ξυπνουσα μια μερα στα 30 και θα ειχαν εξαφανιστει ως δια μαγειας ολα) αρχιζω να καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι τελικα αυτο που μας συμβαινει , δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο. 
Κατα αρχην νομιζω οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας ειμαστε ανθρωποι που ζουμε πολυ εντονα τα συναισθηματα μας , τις στιγμες και την καθημερινοτητα μας. 
Οταν ειμαστε καλα, απελευθερωμενοι απο τα συμπτωματα και τα μπλοκαρισματα, νομιζω, κρινοντας τουλαχιστο απο τον εαυτο μου, οτι μπορουμε να βιωσουμε την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ χαρά, ακομη και την ευτυχια. Με το \"τιποτα \", μονο επειδη δεν εχουμε ΑΥΤΟ. 
Χθες το βραδυ πχ ενιωθα πολυ καλα. Ειχα μια μερα χωρις α-φ-τρ. ( η δικη μου συντομογραφια για αγχος , φοβος, τρομος)!!Εκανα ενα μπανιο χαλαρωτικο , γεμισα τελειως αντιοικολογικα την μπανιερα, ακουσα μουσικη και αναψα κερια. Στο κρεββατι μου εστρωσα καθαρα σεντονια που μυριζαν εξωτικα φρουτα , πηρα ενα βιβλιο και ενιωσα ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ επειδη ημουν εκει , ξαπλωμενη, με το βιβλιο μου και τα καθαρα μου σεντονάκια, απαλλαγμενη απο σκεψεις. Ποσοι ανθρωποι θα μπορουσαν να νιωσουν ευτυχισμενοι για αυτο το λογο, αν δεν εχουν περασει απο ψυχολογικες συμπληγαδες;; Ποσοι μπορουν να εκτιμησουν τις μικρες χαρες της ζωής, οσο εμεις, οταν δεν εχουμε το μαυρο συννεφο πανω απο το κεφαλι μας! 
Βλεπω φιλους και γνωστους , που ειναι τελειως cool, χωρις καμια ψυχολογικη διακυμανση. Τις δυσκολες μερες βεβαια , οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι τους ζηλευω και οτι θα ηθελα κι εγω να ειχα αυτη την εσωτερικη αταραξια, κι ας μου στερουσε και θετικα συναισθηματα . 
Τις αλλες μερες ομως, οταν δεν υπαρχει εξαρση του προβληματος , οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου , σκεφτομαι ποσα πολλα συναισθηματα στερουνται με αυτην τη μονιμη απαθεια. ειναι μελαγχολικο ...σκεφτομαι οτι εχω το προνομιο να εχω ενα συναισθηματικο αισθητηρα , αν μπορουσα να το ονομασω ετσι, που μου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να γευομαι σε ολη τους την εκταση ολα τα συναισθηματα που θα μπορουσε να νιωσει καποιος. απο την απολυτη στεναχωρια στην απολυτη χαρα, απο τη μαυρη απογοητευση στον ακρατο ενθουσιασμο στη ζωη ( ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΝΙΟΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ!!, ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ) . Τις μερες που ειμαι καλα. απολαμβανω τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ. γιατι δεν ξερω ποτε θα ξαναρθει μια τετοια μερα ή ποσο θα κρατησει. Γιατι εχω βιωσει τα χειροτερα και εμαθα να εκτιμω το τιποτα. Εν πολλοις η διαταραχη πιστευω οτι με εκανε καλυτερο ανθρωπο και με βοηθησε να εκτιμησω τη ζωη και αυτα που οι αλλοι θεωρουν δεδομενα . Καμια φορα σκεφτομαι οτι \"πληρωνω\" το αντιτιμο για το προνομιο που εχω να μπορω να \"νιωθω τη ζωή\". Έχω τοσα να πω , αλλα εχω δουλεια τωρα, γαμωτο! σας φιλω ολους . 
\" καθε μερα που προσπαθω γινομαι πιο δυνατη\" : :Wink:

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Λοιπόν κοριτσια και αγορια, τωρα που ειμαι πια 30 χρονων ( και νομιζα στα 19 οτι θα ξυπνουσα μια μερα στα 30 και θα ειχαν εξαφανιστει ως δια μαγειας ολα) αρχιζω να καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι τελικα αυτο που μας συμβαινει , δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο. 
Κατα αρχην νομιζω οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας ειμαστε ανθρωποι που ζουμε πολυ εντονα τα συναισθηματα μας , τις στιγμες και την καθημερινοτητα μας. 
Οταν ειμαστε καλα, απελευθερωμενοι απο τα συμπτωματα και τα μπλοκαρισματα, νομιζω, κρινοντας τουλαχιστο απο τον εαυτο μου, οτι μπορουμε να βιωσουμε την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ χαρά, ακομη και την ευτυχια. Με το \"τιποτα \", μονο επειδη δεν εχουμε ΑΥΤΟ. 
Χθες το βραδυ πχ ενιωθα πολυ καλα. Ειχα μια μερα χωρις α-φ-τρ. ( η δικη μου συντομογραφια για αγχος , φοβος, τρομος)!!Εκανα ενα μπανιο χαλαρωτικο , γεμισα τελειως αντιοικολογικα την μπανιερα, ακουσα μουσικη και αναψα κερια. Στο κρεββατι μου εστρωσα καθαρα σεντονια που μυριζαν εξωτικα φρουτα , πηρα ενα βιβλιο και ενιωσα ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ επειδη ημουν εκει , ξαπλωμενη, με το βιβλιο μου και τα καθαρα μου σεντονάκια, απαλλαγμενη απο σκεψεις. Ποσοι ανθρωποι θα μπορουσαν να νιωσουν ευτυχισμενοι για αυτο το λογο, αν δεν εχουν περασει απο ψυχολογικες συμπληγαδες;; Ποσοι μπορουν να εκτιμησουν τις μικρες χαρες της ζωής, οσο εμεις, οταν δεν εχουμε το μαυρο συννεφο πανω απο το κεφαλι μας! 
Βλεπω φιλους και γνωστους , που ειναι τελειως cool, χωρις καμια ψυχολογικη διακυμανση. Τις δυσκολες μερες βεβαια , οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι τους ζηλευω και οτι θα ηθελα κι εγω να ειχα αυτη την εσωτερικη αταραξια, κι ας μου στερουσε και θετικα συναισθηματα . 
Τις αλλες μερες ομως, οταν δεν υπαρχει εξαρση του προβληματος , οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου , σκεφτομαι ποσα πολλα συναισθηματα στερουνται με αυτην τη μονιμη απαθεια. ειναι μελαγχολικο ...σκεφτομαι οτι εχω το προνομιο να εχω ενα συναισθηματικο αισθητηρα , αν μπορουσα να το ονομασω ετσι, που μου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να γευομαι σε ολη τους την εκταση ολα τα συναισθηματα που θα μπορουσε να νιωσει καποιος. απο την απολυτη στεναχωρια στην απολυτη χαρα, απο τη μαυρη απογοπητευση στον ακρατο ενθουσιασμο στη ζωη ( ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΝΙΟΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ!!, ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ) . Τις μερες που ειμαι καλα. απολαμβανω τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ. γιατι δεν ξερω ποτε θα ξαναρθει μια τετοια μερα, ποσο θα κρατησει. Γιατι εχω βιωσει τα χειροτερα και εμαθα να εκτιμω το τιποτα. Εν πολλοις η διαταραχη πιστευω οτι με εκανε καλυτερο ανθρωπο και με βοηθησε να εκτιμησω τη ζωη και αυτα που οι αλλοι θεωρουν δεδομενα . εχω τοσα να πω , αλλα εχω δουλεια τωρα, γαμωτο! σας φιλω ολους . 
\" καθε μερα που προσπαθω γινομαι πιο δυνατη\" : :Wink:

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Λοιπόν κοριτσια και αγορια, τωρα που ειμαι πια 30 χρονων ( και νομιζα στα 19 οτι θα ξυπνουσα μια μερα στα 30 και θα ειχαν εξαφανιστει ως δια μαγειας ολα) αρχιζω να καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι τελικα αυτο που μας συμβαινει , δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο. 
Κατα αρχην νομιζω οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας ειμαστε ανθρωποι που ζουμε πολυ εντονα τα συναισθηματα μας , τις στιγμες και την καθημερινοτητα μας. 
Οταν ειμαστε καλα, απελευθερωμενοι απο τα συμπτωματα και τα μπλοκαρισματα, νομιζω, κρινοντας τουλαχιστο απο τον εαυτο μου, οτι μπορουμε να βιωσουμε την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ χαρά, ακομη και την ευτυχια. Με το \"τιποτα \", μονο επειδη δεν εχουμε ΑΥΤΟ. 
Χθες το βραδυ πχ ενιωθα πολυ καλα. Ειχα μια μερα χωρις α-φ-τρ. ( η δικη μου συντομογραφια για αγχος , φοβος, τρομος)!!Εκανα ενα μπανιο χαλαρωτικο , γεμισα τελειως αντιοικολογικα την μπανιερα, ακουσα μουσικη και αναψα κερια. Στο κρεββατι μου εστρωσα καθαρα σεντονια που μυριζαν εξωτικα φρουτα , πηρα ενα βιβλιο και ενιωσα ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ επειδη ημουν εκει , ξαπλωμενη, με το βιβλιο μου και τα καθαρα μου σεντονάκια, απαλλαγμενη απο σκεψεις. Ποσοι ανθρωποι θα μπορουσαν να νιωσουν ευτυχισμενοι για αυτο το λογο, αν δεν εχουν περασει απο ψυχολογικες συμπληγαδες;; Ποσοι μπορουν να εκτιμησουν τις μικρες χαρες της ζωής, οσο εμεις, οταν δεν εχουμε το μαυρο συννεφο πανω απο το κεφαλι μας! 
Βλεπω φιλους και γνωστους , που ειναι τελειως cool, χωρις καμια ψυχολογικη διακυμανση. Τις δυσκολες μερες βεβαια , οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι τους ζηλευω και οτι θα ηθελα κι εγω να ειχα αυτη την εσωτερικη αταραξια, κι ας μου στερουσε και θετικα συναισθηματα . 
Τις αλλες μερες ομως, οταν δεν υπαρχει εξαρση του προβληματος , οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου , σκεφτομαι ποσα πολλα συναισθηματα στερουνται με αυτην τη μονιμη απαθεια. ειναι μελαγχολικο ...σκεφτομαι οτι εχω το προνομιο να εχω ενα συναισθηματικο αισθητηρα , αν μπορουσα να το ονομασω ετσι, που μου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να γευομαι σε ολη τους την εκταση ολα τα συναισθηματα που θα μπορουσε να νιωσει καποιος. απο την απολυτη στεναχωρια στην απολυτη χαρα, απο τη μαυρη απογοπητευση στον ακρατο ενθουσιασμο στη ζωη ( ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΝΙΟΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ!!, ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ) . Τις μερες που ειμαι καλα. απολαμβανω τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ. γιατι δεν ξερω ποτε θα ξαναρθει μια τετοια μερα, ποσο θα κρατησει. Γιατι εχω βιωσει τα χειροτερα και εμαθα να εκτιμω το τιποτα. Εν πολλοις η διαταραχη πιστευω οτι με εκανε καλυτερο ανθρωπο και με βοηθησε να εκτιμησω τη ζωη και αυτα που οι αλλοι θεωρουν δεδομενα . εχω τοσα να πω , αλλα εχω δουλεια τωρα, γαμωτο! σας φιλω ολους . 
\" καθε μερα που προσπαθω γινομαι πιο δυνατη\" : :Wink:

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Λοιπόν κοριτσια και αγορια, τωρα που ειμαι πια 30 χρονων ( και νομιζα στα 19 οτι θα ξυπνουσα μια μερα στα 30 και θα ειχαν εξαφανιστει ως δια μαγειας ολα) αρχιζω να καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι τελικα αυτο που μας συμβαινει , δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο. 
Κατα αρχην νομιζω οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας ειμαστε ανθρωποι που ζουμε πολυ εντονα τα συναισθηματα μας , τις στιγμες και την καθημερινοτητα μας. 
Οταν ειμαστε καλα, απελευθερωμενοι απο τα συμπτωματα και τα μπλοκαρισματα, νομιζω, κρινοντας τουλαχιστο απο τον εαυτο μου, οτι μπορουμε να βιωσουμε την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ χαρά, ακομη και την ευτυχια. Με το \"τιποτα \", μονο επειδη δεν εχουμε ΑΥΤΟ. 
Χθες το βραδυ πχ ενιωθα πολυ καλα. Ειχα μια μερα χωρις α-φ-τρ. ( η δικη μου συντομογραφια για αγχος , φοβος, τρομος)!!Εκανα ενα μπανιο χαλαρωτικο , γεμισα τελειως αντιοικολογικα την μπανιερα, ακουσα μουσικη και αναψα κερια. Στο κρεββατι μου εστρωσα καθαρα σεντονια που μυριζαν εξωτικα φρουτα , πηρα ενα βιβλιο και ενιωσα ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ επειδη ημουν εκει , ξαπλωμενη, με το βιβλιο μου και τα καθαρα μου σεντονάκια, απαλλαγμενη απο σκεψεις. Ποσοι ανθρωποι θα μπορουσαν να νιωσουν ευτυχισμενοι για αυτο το λογο, αν δεν εχουν περασει απο ψυχολογικες συμπληγαδες;; Ποσοι μπορουν να εκτιμησουν τις μικρες χαρες της ζωής, οσο εμεις, οταν δεν εχουμε το μαυρο συννεφο πανω απο το κεφαλι μας! 
Βλεπω φιλους και γνωστους , που ειναι τελειως cool, χωρις καμια ψυχολογικη διακυμανση. Τις δυσκολες μερες βεβαια , οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι τους ζηλευω και οτι θα ηθελα κι εγω να ειχα αυτη την εσωτερικη αταραξια, κι ας μου στερουσε και θετικα συναισθηματα . 
Τις αλλες μερες ομως, οταν δεν υπαρχει εξαρση του προβληματος , οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου , σκεφτομαι ποσα πολλα συναισθηματα στερουνται με αυτην τη μονιμη απαθεια. ειναι μελαγχολικο ...σκεφτομαι οτι εχω το προνομιο να εχω ενα συναισθηματικο αισθητηρα , αν μπορουσα να το ονομασω ετσι, που μου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να γευομαι σε ολη τους την εκταση ολα τα συναισθηματα που θα μπορουσε να νιωσει καποιος. απο την απολυτη στεναχωρια στην απολυτη χαρα, απο τη μαυρη απογοπητευση στον ακρατο ενθουσιασμο στη ζωη ( ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΝΙΟΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ!!, ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ) . Τις μερες που ειμαι καλα. απολαμβανω τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ. γιατι δεν ξερω ποτε θα ξαναρθει μια τετοια μερα, ποσο θα κρατησει. Γιατι εχω βιωσει τα χειροτερα και εμαθα να εκτιμω το τιποτα. Εν πολλοις η διαταραχη πιστευω οτι με εκανε καλυτερο ανθρωπο και με βοηθησε να εκτιμησω τη ζωη και αυτα που οι αλλοι θεωρουν δεδομενα . εχω τοσα να πω , αλλα εχω δουλεια τωρα, γαμωτο! σας φιλω ολους . 
\" καθε μερα που προσπαθω γινομαι πιο δυνατη\" : :Wink:

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

σορυ!!! κατα λαθος το εστειλα τοσες φορες , οχι για να το εμπεδωσετε!!!

----------


## maria...

Yiotoulaki! χερομαι πολυ για σενα και γω πυστευω οτι τελικα οι κρισεις μας κανει να εκτιμαμε πραγματα που πριν τα ειχαμε δεδομενα και οχι μεγαλης αξιας.και γω χ8ες εκανα μπανακι και μετα εβαλα κρεμα σωματος με ενα εξοτικο φρουτο απο την αιγυπτο κατι τετιο μυριζα υπεροχα,ισιοσα και τα μακρια απαλα μαλια μου ενιο8α κουκλα κιας νιω8ω αλλες φορες τις δυσκολες μερες ενα τιποτα.εστω τις καλες μας μερες της ρουφαμε μεχρι τελευταια σταγονα.ειναι ωραια η ζωη την λατρευω..........και 8ελω να ερωτευτωωωωωωωωωω.αυτο πυστεω βοη8αει αρκετα.νομιζω ειδη ειμαι ερωτευμενη.αχχ

----------


## Boltseed

Κανε μια λιστα με το τι εχεις δοκιμασεις ακριβως για να καταπολεμησεις αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Maraki moy mpravo!!eisai se poli kalo dromo! O erotas voithaei paaaaaaara poli kai sto leo ego pou eixa kai exo gkomenofovia, dhl. fovo na kano sxesi kai oxi sex. η ενασχοληση με εναν αλλο ανθρωπο σε απομακρυνει απο τις δυσαρεστες σκεψεις. εγω βεβαια μολις μου εφυγε ο αρχικος ενθουσιασμος που με ειχε κανει να ξεχασω τελειως οτι υπεφερα καν - τα προβληματα επανηλθαν , αλλα οταν ειστε δυο εναντιον ενος ( του α-φ-τρ) η μαχη ειναι ευκολοτερη και πολλες φορες γελοια. Boltseed αν η λιστα απευθυνοταν σε εμενα εχω να σου πω παααααααααααρα πολλα πραγματα που μπορεις να κανεις στην καθε σου μερα και αλλα που πρεπει να τα κουβαλας συνειδητα πια μεσα σου για να αντιμετωπιζεις τη διαταραχη. και πρωτα απο ολα μην εχεις αγχος για το αν και ποτε θα σου φυγει αυτο που νιωθεις. αστο νπαρει το δρομο του. θα γραψω μερικα πραγματα το βραδυ και θα τα ανεβασω. οχι σαν διδασκαλια, αλλα σαν αποσταγμα της δικης μου δεκαχρονης εμπειριας, μαχης, ψυχοθεραπειας και φαρμακοληψιας. φιλια σε ολους!

----------


## evelina29

kane to yiotoylaki! se parakalw !!!to xw pragmatikh anagkh!
ki egw 30 eimai kai to xw apo ta 19moy!!!koyrastika na paleyw kai na mhn kserw an 8a yparxei telos!

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Yiotoulaki!_
> σορυ!!! κατα λαθος το εστειλα τοσες φορες , οχι για να το εμπεδωσετε!!!


Αυτά που γράφεις είναι τόσο όμορφα που και 10 φορές να τα στείλεις καλό θα κάνεις............

----------


## nikos78

etsi , bravo!!!!

na vlepo aisiodoxiaaaa


nomizo pos xekinaei i mia dinamiki mera gia olous mas!

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Aγαπημενοι φίλοι, μου φαίνεται ότι άργησα πάρα πολύ να μπω στο φόρουμ!! Τοσα χρονια και να μην ανταλλαζω σκεψεις με ομοιοπαθεις! δεν πειραζει, καλλιο αργα....Σήμερα είναι Παρασκευή και σκοπεύω να φύγω το σκ για μπανιο. Δυστυχως χθες ειχα δουλεια μεχρι αργα το βραδυ και δεν μπορεσα να γραψω αυτα που υποσχεθηκα. νομιζω οτι θα ηταν καλο όμως για ολους μας , απο το αναμασαμε ποσο χαλια ειμαστε οταν μας πιανει αυτο, να γραψουμε ο καθενας πως αντιμετωπιζει τις ασχημες μερες. Πως βοηθαει -αν βοηθαει -τον ευατο του να επανελθει, αν παραιτεται, αν προσπαθει και τι σκεφτεται για να ανακουφιστει ή να νιωσει χειροτερα (!). ισως σε ενα διαφορετικο topic του τυπου \" ο πανικος μου κι εγω, δυο παλιοι φιλοι\".... μεσα στο σκ θα προσπαθησω να βρω χρονο να γραψω και τα δικα μου . για να πω τη μαυρη αληθεια μου ομως, οταν νιωθω καλα οπως τωρα, δεν θελω να τα σκεφτομαι καθολου και προτιμαω να απολαυσω τη μερα μου. σα να μην εχω τιποτα , σα να μη μου ξανασυμβει ποτε! οταν ερχεται βεβαια, νιωθω αδηρητη την αναγκη να γραφω για το ποσο σκατα ειναι ολα και γενικως να αναλυω το προβλημα. τωρα δεν ειμαι σε αυτη τη φαση- αν και περναω κατι περιεργα απο τη μειωση του ζαναξ- αλλα προσπαθω να μην επικεντρωνομαι σε αυτα , αλλα σε αυτο που εχω να κανω την καθε στιγμη. 

Αν το καλοσκεφτειτε το προβλημα της διαταραχης πανικου, και των ΙΔΨ , οταν δεν συνοδευονται απο καταθλιψη , αλλα μονο απο την καταθλιψη που τα ιδια προκαλουν ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΓΕΛΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. Σκεφτειτε ποσο αστειοι ειμαστε οταν πεφτουμε τ ανασκελα και νομιζουμε οτι θα πεθανουμε ή θα τρελαθούμε και τελικα δε συμβαινει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο. προσπαθειστε να δειτε τον ευατο σας απ εξω, μολις περασει η κριση. 
ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ Η ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ!! ΕΛΕΟΣ ! ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ και τρεχουμε στους γιατρους και αγωνιουμε γιατι ολο αυτο το ασχημο που μας συμβαινει ειναι ενας ψευτικος συναγερμος του μυαλου και του σωματος για κατι τραγικο που ΘΑ ερθει και τελικα ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ . μα ειμαστε για γελια και για κλαμματα!!
φανταστειτε οτι οι πραγματικα τρελοι δεν ξερουν οτι ειναι τρελοι, οι πραγματικα αρρωστοι ειναι στα νοσοκομεια κι εμεις προβαλλουμε μεσα μας αυτες τις εικονες , χωρις να μας συμβαινουν. ΜΑ ΠΟΣΗ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ;; ειμαστε πολυ γλυκουληδες , πολυ ευφανταστοι, πολυ εξυπνοι , πολυ ευασθητοι, πολυ αγχωδεις, κι αφηνουμε εναν αορατο εχθρο να μας τρωει το συκωτι. αι σιχτιρ δηλαδη ! ταστιστηκα παλι! παω στη θαλασσα!

υ.γ ( αυτα που γραφω θυμηστε τα μου οταν αλλαξει η φαση μου...)

----------


## Yiotoulaki!

Aγαπημενοι φίλοι, μου φαίνεται ότι άργησα πάρα πολύ να μπω στο φόρουμ!! Τοσα χρονια και να μην ανταλλαζω σκεψεις με ομοιοπαθεις! δεν πειραζει, καλλιο αργα....Σήμερα είναι Παρασκευή και σκοπεύω να φύγω το σκ για μπανιο. Δυστυχως χθες ειχα δουλεια μεχρι αργα το βραδυ και δεν μπορεσα να γραψω αυτα που υποσχεθηκα. νομιζω οτι θα ηταν καλο όμως για ολους μας , απο το αναμασαμε ποσο χαλια ειμαστε οταν μας πιανει αυτο, να γραψουμε ο καθενας πως αντιμετωπιζει τις ασχημες μερες. Πως βοηθαει -αν βοηθαει -τον ευατο του να επανελθει, αν παραιτεται, αν προσπαθει και τι σκεφτεται για να ανακουφιστει ή να νιωσει χειροτερα (!). ισως σε ενα διαφορετικο topic του τυπου \" ο πανικος μου κι εγω, δυο παλιοι φιλοι\".... μεσα στο σκ θα προσπαθησω να βρω χρονο να γραψω και τα δικα μου . για να πω τη μαυρη αληθεια μου ομως, οταν νιωθω καλα οπως τωρα, δεν θελω να τα σκεφτομαι καθολου και προτιμαω να απολαυσω τη μερα μου. σα να μην εχω τιποτα , σα να μη μου ξανασυμβει ποτε! οταν ερχεται βεβαια, νιωθω αδηρητη την αναγκη να γραφω για το ποσο σκατα ειναι ολα και γενικως να αναλυω το προβλημα. τωρα δεν ειμαι σε αυτη τη φαση- αν και περναω κατι περιεργα απο τη μειωση του ζαναξ- αλλα προσπαθω να μην επικεντρωνομαι σε αυτα , αλλα σε αυτο που εχω να κανω την καθε στιγμη. 

Αν το καλοσκεφτειτε το προβλημα της διαταραχης πανικου, και των ΙΔΨ , οταν δεν συνοδευονται απο καταθλιψη , αλλα μονο απο την καταθλιψη που τα ιδια προκαλουν ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΓΕΛΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ. Σκεφτειτε ποσο αστειοι ειμαστε οταν πεφτουμε τ ανασκελα και νομιζουμε οτι θα πεθανουμε ή θα τρελαθούμε και τελικα δε συμβαινει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο. προσπαθειστε να δειτε τον ευατο σας απ εξω, μολις περασει η κριση. 
ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ Η ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ!! ΕΛΕΟΣ ! ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ και τρεχουμε στους γιατρους και αγωνιουμε γιατι ολο αυτο το ασχημο που μας συμβαινει ειναι ενας ψευτικος συναγερμος του μυαλου και του σωματος για κατι τραγικο που ΘΑ ερθει και τελικα ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ . μα ειμαστε για γελια και για κλαμματα!!
φανταστειτε οτι οι πραγματικα τρελοι δεν ξερουν οτι ειναι τρελοι, οι πραγματικα αρρωστοι ειναι στα νοσοκομεια κι εμεις προβαλλουμε μεσα μας αυτες τις εικονες , χωρις να μας συμβαινουν. ΜΑ ΠΟΣΗ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ;; ειμαστε πολυ γλυκουληδες , πολυ ευφανταστοι, πολυ εξυπνοι , πολυ ευασθητοι, πολυ αγχωδεις, κι αφηνουμε εναν αορατο εχθρο να μας τρωει το συκωτι. αι σιχτιρ δηλαδη ! ταστιστηκα παλι! παω στη θαλασσα!

υ.γ ( αυτα που γραφω θυμηστε τα μου οταν αλλαξει η φαση μου...)

----------


## maria...

βρε εχεις δικιο εμενα μου εχει αλαξει αυτο το πραγμα την ζωη αλλα προς το καλυτερο,εμα8α να εκτημαω ακομα και τα πιο ασιμαντα 8εματα και να ζω πολυ εντονοτερα την ζωη. και μαρεσει που εχω αυτο το προβλημα γιατι ειναι κατι που αντιμετοπιζεται και προσωπικα εμενα με βοη8ησε σε αυτα που σας ειπα.νιω8ω πολυ ευτυχησμενη και θα περνω τα φαρμακα για οσο μ ειπε ο γιατρος και ψυχο8εραπεια εκανα 2 φορες βρικα αυτο που εμ πιραξε πολυ και το εβαλα κατω και του αλλαξα τον αδοξαστο.δεν φοβαμαι πια τους πανικους.

----------


## maniac

eimai 20 xronwn spoudazw menw monos m pleon xorisa prosfata meta apo 4 xronia sxesh k mesa se auton ton kero ekana 2 duskoles enxiriseis sta pneumonia mou kapou ekei emfanisthkan oi kriseis...tis kriseis tis entimetopize polla xronia h mana m k panta thn kathgorousa tis milaga asxhma epeidh panta htan luphmenh k ola auta ..pernaw auto to louki 1 xrono ekana mes to kalokeri omiopathitikh k efugan oi kriseis brhka mia kopela kenourgia eftiaxa thn zwh m alla ekei p einai ola kala exw problhmata oloklhrwshs sxeseis eno prin dn eixa kapou ekei ftanw sto shmeio na xanaxekinaw apo thn arxh ..k anarwtieme einai swsto p den exw milisei me psuxiatro i psixologo akoma??

egrapsa ena tragoudi gia autous p pernane kriseis panikou 
epeidh h mousiki se boithaei na bgaleis auto p niwtheis 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7IWjrINZXo

oso gia sena alen poli kala ta les stous giatrous apo panw 
k alitheia niwthw asxhma p pernas auto to marturio tosa xronia esu to pernas apo ta 18 egw twra eimai sta 19 k xerw oti einai oi kaluteres ilikies gia na exeis problhmata upomonh ola ta pernas an to pistepseis ..apo ta kalutera themata m edwse polu duname ..diabazw auto to site polu kero k meta apo auta to thema meta apo 1 xrono apofasisa na kanw register

----------


## maniac

to pernaw apo ta 19* ithela na pw 
k sugwmh pros tous moderator an dn epitrepete h eisagwgh kapiou link apla pistevw oti htan wrea na to mirastw me kapious pou exoun to idio problhma..

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by maniac_
> diabazw auto to site polu kero k meta apo auta to thema meta apo 1 xrono apofasisa na kanw register


Kαι πολυ καλα εκανες..
Πολυ ωραιο επισης και το κομματι που εγραψες ..

----------


## maniac

na se kala  :Smile:  kalh dunamh se oti pernas..

----------


## andpan7

Αlen θα σου πω το εξής:

1)	Τι είναι αυτό που σε εγκλωβίζει. Ψάξε βρέστο , πανικό αισθανόμαστε όταν δεν βλέπουμε φως στο τούνελ
2)	Να θυμάσαι ότι είσαι μικρός και έχεις άπλετο χρόνο να βρει την λύση φτάνει να το ψάξεις 

3)	Λύσε το θέμα με την μητέρα σου ΤΩΡΑ και λυτό οριστικά και με οποιοδήποτε κόστος 

4)	είτε σε πυροβολήσουν στο κεφάλι είτε σε σφίξουν παρά πολύ στην αγκαλιά τους και δεν παίρνεις αέρα για σένα το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο 

5)	Υπάρχουν μαμάδες που κάνουν το δεύτερο 

6)	Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι τι κάνει η μαμά. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνεις εσύ. α) κάθεσαι στην αγκαλιά της και φωνάζεις μαμά πεθαίνω από ασφυξία ή της δαγκώνεις τα χέρια, φεύγεις και την γλιτώνεις

----------


## nikos2009

paidia exw mplaixei edw kai 6 xronia me ta xanax kai den mporw na ta meiwsw giati oi panikoi epistrefoun.parallhla exw arxisei na emfanizw anoxh.mhpws xerete an yparxei epistrofh?h\' na pesw apo kanena parathyro?parakalw apanthste mou.den antexw allo.parathetw kai to thl mou se periptwsh pou thelei kapoios na epikoinwnhsei gia na mou proteinei kati.6947720736

----------


## Παστελι

niko mou ηρεμησε πρωτα απο ολα.γιατι δεν περνεις τηλ τον γιατρο σου να τον ρωτησεις?και μεις υποφερουμε αλλα ρωταμε κ τους ειδικους για βοηθεια.

----------


## nikos2009

panikoula me opoion tropo ki an meiwsw to xanax ginomai xeirotera kai thn wra pu paw na koimhthw me pianei ena tinagma.san epiliptikos spasmos entono kai mou xalaei ton ypno.esy ti istoriko exeis an den se peirazei?eimai sta oria mou.

----------


## Παστελι

niko διαταραχη πανικου εχω.και συ το ιδιο.προσσπαθησε να μην δινεις σιμασια στα τιναγμαατα κ γω τα εχω.ειναι τα στεριτικα ετσι λενε απο την εξαρτηση στα ζαναξ.εγω περνω πολυ αραια ζαναξ αλλα κ παλυ παθενω μια ψιλοεκαρτηση.να παρεις τον γιατρο σου να σε συμβουλεψεις πως να το κοψεις σιγα σιγα.

----------


## nikos2009

h alitheia einai oti exw arxisei kai kanw klinikh ypnwsh 4 fores mexri twra.apo ta prwta shmperasmata pou exw vgalei einai oti prokeitai gia mia poly dynamikh psyxotherapeia.panikoula den xerw poso eisai oute poso varia to pernas alla nomizw oti me katalavaineis e?sorry an se kourazw.

----------


## Παστελι

ναι σε καταλαβενω.29 ειμαι.τι ειναι η κλινικη υπνωση?

----------


## nikos2009

panikoula egw eimai 29.h klinikh ypnwsh einai mia psyxotherapeia me vatheia xalarwsh.akindynh kai eyxaristh.vlepeis apotelesma poly pio grhgora apo oti h aplh psyxanalysh apla egw exw ena prostheto varos me thn anoxh ki exarthsh tou xanax kai auto dyskoleuei thn proodo mou.se endiaferei auto?an thes na me rwthseis kati prwsopika exeis to thl mou?to exw parathesei pio panw.

----------

